#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-12
<SoapMacTavish> soooo, I need help with one issue here, tried so many things, but no luck.
<SoapMacTavish>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/142182/mac-like-multitouch-support   tried this one, over and over, looked at several threads, but no luck. It seems to me that: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:utouch-team/daily  is the thing not working here.
<SoapMacTavish>  any clues?
<bregma> SoapMacTavish, have you tried experimenting with the various touchpad settings under "Mouse and Touchpad" in the "System Settinsg" control panel?
<SoapMacTavish> there is only one option there, two-finger-scrolling or not, after installing Touchegg the options did not change. 64 bit ubuntu btw, if that matters
<SoapMacTavish> when i try to add ppa:utouch-team/daily it fails, i do not know why, but it does...
<bregma> you should probably be using ppa:~oif-team/daily (the team was renamed, I'm not sure if they're identical)
<SoapMacTavish> got a crash report here to, but i will try the new one
<SoapMacTavish> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~~oif-team/+archive/daily) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<SoapMacTavish> i try to type touchegg in terminal, but i get some kind of error....
<SoapMacTavish> Reading config from "/ home / soap / .config / touchegg / touchegg.conf"
<SoapMacTavish> Memory Segment Error (core dumped)
<bregma> mm, I'm not sure what shape touchegg is in, it;s an external project
<SoapMacTavish> ahhhh, so i see, then i do not give a damn, might look into this later :D
<SoapMacTavish> no other solutions for multitouch like MAC on Ubuntu?
<SoapMacTavish> i like the consept of the gestures on mac,
<bregma> I think it's still a work in progress, requiring upstream toolkits to actually want to get gestures working
<SoapMacTavish> yeah, thought so, so we just have to wait
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-13
<dandrader> bregma, odd, I'm getting this error when compiling geis against latest grail. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1355250/
<dandrader> have you seem this before?
<bregma> I build in a pbuilder against grail 3.0.8 and I don't see that error
<dandrader> bregma, are you using quantal?
<bregma> my pbuilder is for raring, I use quantal on the desktop (and yes I built there OK too, to test #1077376)
<bregma> daily builds in the PPA ran OK too
<dandrader> great... I've to remove -Werror to compile it. but it's a stupid warning. I can live with it
<dandrader> s/stupid/innocuous :)
<bregma> dandrader, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/geis/lp-1077376/+merge/134027 so I can get a new geis release out and fix raring crashes?
<dandrader> bregma, that's what I've been doing
<bregma> though so but justhad to be sure
<bregma> they're breathing down my neck
<bregma> (does that expression translate well?)
<dandrader> it would be nice if launchpad had a review status like "ongoing" or "inprogress"
<TheMuso> Anybody working on the move to python 3 for geis? I ask because if nobody is doing so, I will likely tackle it this week since I need python 3 bindings.
<bregma> TheMuso, there was some preliminary work done, but there's no one booked to finish it off so it;s all yours if you want it
<TheMuso> bregma: I don't necessarily want it, but I do need them for my work this cycle, so I will take a crack at them.
<TheMuso> bregma: I see that geis-tools is currently the only consumer of the python bindings in the archive. Should I keep python2 bindings around? My thought is not to do so given no consumers in the archive.
<bregma> TheMuso, I think any non-archive geis python client will just have to upgrade to python3, I'm all for ditching the python3 bindings
<TheMuso> bregma: Ditching the python 2 bindings you mean. :)
<bregma> yes, I stand corrected
<TheMuso> bregma: BTW I proposed a merge to fix Ubuntu bug 1077419. That merge fixes the bug for me.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1077419 in geis (Ubuntu) "Setting up geis-tools (2.2.13-0ubuntu1) failed" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077419
<TheMuso> I didn't refer to the bug in the merge because I found the bug after the fact.
<bregma> thanks for the fix, I didn't have time to get to it today because I had to rush the geis 2.2.14 release out
<TheMuso> Understood.
<TheMuso> I was thinking of pushing the fix into raring, since its a broken package, and you can then role the fix into upstrea at your own leasure. Is that ok with you?
<bregma> that should be just fine
<TheMuso> Ok cool, will get to it later today after my pilot duties.
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-15
<bdmurray> What is the status of ginn?  I've run into bug 985121.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985121 in ginn (Ubuntu) "Ginn doesn't subscribe to gestures" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985121
<bregma> bdmurray, ginn is mostly unmaintained due to a lack of resources: that particular bug is because the daemon is unable to grab gestures on the root window after some xinput2 changes went in to the x.org server
<bregma> it would be swell if someone could pick up and dust the bitrot out of ginn
<SoapMacTavish> hello dear ubuntu friends, I have a question for one of you, and i hop ei get to the bottom of this now and for all.
<SoapMacTavish> I have this computer here - http://www.tecflap.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Packard-Bell-EasyNote-TE.jpg    can i in some way get my mouse/touchpad to get multitouch gestures, or is this computer not supported for this in any way??
<SoapMacTavish> i have read on this page about this project, but i am not shure if it is the right thing i am looking at, because I can see in the videos that it is demonstrated on touch-screens
<SoapMacTavish> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/08/ubuntu-multi-touch-gesture-support.html    <----- that page
<SoapMacTavish> no one to answer that?
#ubuntu-touch 2012-11-16
<TheMuso> Ok, I'm part of the way through porting to python 3, but when attempting to use pygeis, I hit an error with the callback wrapper in the bindings, and I don't have nearly enough experience with ctypes to know whats changed, or how it currently breaks. If someone is able to take a look and help me sort it out, that would be appreciated.
<TheMuso> The branch is lp:~themuso/python3.
<TheMuso> Thanks in advance.
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-11
<bkh> well, now I'm stuck in recovery with a message that says "autodeploy.zip not found"
<bkh> desktop terminal says it's pushing recovery, but I'm already in recovery, so...
<bkh> oh wait, there it goes.
<iron_giant> With the current files up I am handing ont he google screen after autodeploy's
<iron_giant> *hanging
<SamZaNemesis> How can I do kernel debugging? I am trying to add VT support to my kernel but it crashes on boot, and my SoC disables uart on my device
<SamZaNemesis> I have a HTC Ville (One S)
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know about how to utilize libhybris?
<Nothing_Much> *on the desktop
<duflu_> Nothing_Much: I don't think it makes any sense on desktop. It exists to utilize Android libraries. Hence we have https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhybris/+bug/1232962
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232962 in libhybris (Ubuntu) "hybris packages should fail to install if an Android filesystem is not detected" [Wishlist,New]
<Nothing_Much> duflu_: Actually I'm on an Arm computer with an Ubuntu desktop
<duflu_> Nothing_Much: Oh, interesting case
<Nothing_Much> Yeah, I supposedly have Android files in my new /system* folder
<Nothing_Much> I'm following a tutorial, but step 1 is complex to me
<Nothing_Much> Well
<Nothing_Much> It's not really specified what I should do
<Nothing_Much> Am I supposed to replace the zImage and config files?
<duflu_> Nothing_Much: Try asking rsalveti
<Nothing_Much> rsalveti: Is it possible to use libhybris on an Arm Ubuntu desktop?
<Nothing_Much> Am I allowed to link my question from an external website?
<Nothing_Much> duflu: Can I link to my reddit post about my question?
<duflu> Nothing_Much: Go ahead, but your question is now beyond my knowledge
<Nothing_Much> http://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/1qam58/how_to_utilize_libhybris_on_ubuntu_desktop_1310/
<Myrtti> morning
<Myrtti> so
<Myrtti> is there anywhere where I can see *all* the past calls and such?
<popey> Myrtti: calls?
<popey> oh, call log, yes
<popey> Myrtti: dialler -> tap the top bar, scroll across to "Call log"
<Myrtti> popey: thanks, I though I was starting to imagine things
<Myrtti> ... I got stressed over a telemarketer?
<Myrtti> nnngghh
<Myrtti> thought even.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Origami Day! :-D
 * ogra_ folds it
<davmor2> Morning all
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<Saviq> tvoss, /me off today, email please
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<abovo> how to run on go clever tablet?
<AskUbuntu> plugin any software in to Ubuntu operating system | http://askubuntu.com/q/375402
<AskUbuntu> Will the mobile network connection work on the Nexus 7? | http://askubuntu.com/q/375408
<swood> attache gamesurge
<xnox> rsalveti: is it just me, or initramfs-tools-touch first mounts ${rootmnt} as read only, and then tries to do "mkdir -p" under ${rootmnt}/ ...
<rsalveti> xnox: if you're trying the emulator with the current initd, it'll be broken because of the revert done last saturday, I'm fixing it as we speak
<xnox> rsalveti: ok. i'll wait for that upload, before I continue testing my new features.
<rsalveti> xnox: which features?
<xnox> rsalveti: no-loop mounts.
<rsalveti> xnox: hm, right, why?
<rsalveti> xnox: don't we want to simulate the system-based image?
<rsalveti> if you don't want loop-based mounts, it's just better to not use it at all
<xnox> rsalveti: because we don't want loop-mounts, they cause shutdown ordering problems. Ideally we'd like to repartition existing devices, but all of them have broken partition tables. With emulator we can finally simulate what we actually want. "system partition" with ubuntu rootfs direct, no loop-mounts, mounted read-only direct, "userdata partition" mounted read-write.
<xnox> rsalveti: hence i'm updating initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch, to support one more type of booting =)
<xnox> (well rootfs setup)
<rsalveti> xnox: right, but while I agree with the solution, I still believe it's better to simulate what we end up using in our supported devices
<xnox> it currectly has loop-mounted rootfs, legacy flipped and no i'm adding non-loop rootfs =)
<rsalveti> so people can also use the emulator to test changes in the initrd
<xnox> rsalveti: sure. the default for the emulator will stay as the current system-image one.
<xnox> rsalveti: non-loop is a demo/preview for evaluation =)
<rsalveti> right, fine then :-)
<dpm> hi rsalveti, this last weekend I was trying to get a port going, but I encountered some build problems. Do the steps in the "Building Android for Ubuntu" look sensible to you? Anything that I might have missed? -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/galaxysl
<rsalveti> let me take a look
<dpm> cool, thanks
<rsalveti> dpm: first issue, we're using phablet-trusty now (unless you want to start with a saucy-based port)
<rsalveti> repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-saucy
<dpm> rsalveti, I thought I'd use a stable image for the port, but I can switch to trusty if that's the recommended way
<rsalveti> dpm: while testing against something stable is indeed easier, it's better to use our dev release as we can fix possible issues in phablet.u.c :-)
<rsalveti> other than that, the instructions all look fine, just need to understand the build failure now
<rsalveti> something might be missing
<rsalveti> make: *** No rule to make target `/home/dpm/dev/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysl/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libwpa_client_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/dpm/dev/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysl/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libhardware_legacy_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop.
<rsalveti> this means that libhardware_legacy_intermediates depends on libwpa_client, but nothing is building libwpa_client
<dpm> rsalveti, yeah, it seems to have to do with wpa supplicant, but the sources for wpa supplicant are there. I couldn't figure it out. I tried to do a vanilla build of CM10.1 for this device, and the build succeeded. I'm not sure which part is removed in the Ubuntu build
<rsalveti> dpm: see build/core/main.mk, that's where we add the projects we want to build
 * dpm looks
<rsalveti> dpm: subdirs := \
<rsalveti>     abi/cpp \
<rsalveti> ...
<rsalveti> and we also have a few specifics per device as well
<dpm> rsalveti, aha, I think 	external/wpa_supplicant_8_ti \ is missing from subdirs
<rsalveti> dpm: right, could be
<rsalveti> ifeq ($(TARGET_PRODUCT), cm_manta)
<rsalveti> subdirs += \
<rsalveti>     system/security/keystore
<rsalveti> endif
<rsalveti> you can add something similar for your device
<rsalveti> dpm: while debugging, you can also use mmm to build the needed project by hand
<rsalveti> that will put the dependency in place for you
<rsalveti> so you could try mmm external/wpa_supplicant_8_ti
<rsalveti> and then calling brunch again
<rsalveti> to see if that fixes it
<dpm> ok, cool
<rsalveti> once you find the missing project, you can add it to the default dependencies
<dpm> rsalveti, adding the conditional subdirs worked to fix the initial error, but now I'm getting make: *** No rule to make target `/home/dpm/dev/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysl/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libnativehelper_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `/home/dpm/dev/phablet/out/target/product/galaxysl/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libbt-vendor_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop. - is it always going to be trial and error, or is there a way to figure out
<dpm> any missing subdirs before the build?
<rsalveti> dpm: not an automatic way, as you need to check in the Android.mk file to see which dependencies are needed, that's why it's easier to just try and fix as you go
<dpm> ok, will do that, thanks!
<awafaa> is there a table that shows what components are re-used from AOSP/CM and what is new?
<awafaa> I'm thinking of things like AudioFlinger replaced with PulseAudio, SurfaceFlinger with Mir etc
<popey> awafaa: not that i'm aware of
<dpm> rsalveti, it seems that for my port's build to work, I need to add the external/bluetooth directory from cm10.1, which is not pulled from phablet.u.c - what's the best way to make sure that directory is pulled?
<awafaa> popey: ok, in that case could you advise on what else has changed?
<popey> awafaa: someone else may be better placed, such as xnox or rsalveti ☻
<xnox> awafaa: it's easier to do it other way around. Everything is stock / normal ubuntu. There is android container which has libhybris which is used to access: hw graphics drivers, use surface flinger (unless mir is used), access ritld (phone/sim stuff), camera device.
<ogra_> video and audio codecs too
<xnox> yeap, thanks ogra_ =)
<ogra_> and sensors/GPS indeed
<awafaa> excellent, thanks xnox & ogra_
<awafaa> and am i correct in saying that system apps are considered apps for system functionality and core are for user experience?
<awafaa> im trying to explain why there are the two groups of apps
<xnox> awafaa: there are no two groups of apps.
<xnox> awafaa: what do you mean by "system apps"
<xnox> awafaa: and what do you mean by "core"
<popey> the confusion comes across probably because of the core apps (community apps) project
<popey> which wasn't the best name
<popey> core apps being the ones that we created in collaboration with the community, you can think of "system" apps as the ones internally made (but also open source).
<popey> but they're all just apps
<awafaa> xnox: basically what popey said
<awafaa> thanks for the clarification
<xnox> awafaa: no-matter who they are developed by the useful distinction are: pre-installed on the image vs 3rd-party software-store click apps (those that one can download/install)
<xnox> awafaa: the former are updated together with the rest of the system image update, latter are upgraded on-demand individually from the store.
<awafaa> makes sense, thanks again
<popey> well
<popey> thats not clear either
<popey> because we have put the baked-in apps in the store too ☻
<xnox> =) i omitted nity grity detail, about pre-installed clicks =)
<popey> ☻
<xnox> which is imho a backdoor =)
<xnox> well, that's a bad word, "dual upgrade path"
<xnox> click apps.
<popey> they dont get updated by a system image update
<popey> do they?
<xnox> oh, i did not know that.
<xnox> i thought they are.
<popey> we update them through the store
<popey> well, the community ones are updated in the store, and also baked into the full image
<xnox> popey: which is fetched to the image, at image build-time. such that fresh image has fresh pre-installed clicks.
<popey> dont think the camera/dialler etc are though
<popey> right, okay, i agree on that
<xnox> popey: but if that translates into "upgrade click on delta-system-image upgrade, if new image has newer click" i don't know.
<xnox> (and it wasn't upgraded via store yet by the user)
<xnox> easy enough to test though. Flash old image, don't sign into store, upgrade to newer image, check version numbers of the installed clicks.
<popey> well the image only updates /usr/share/click/pre-installed, not /opt/com.ubuntu.click/... which takes precidence?
<popey> yeah
<xnox> unless there is an upgrade hook, that does.
<xnox> somehow /opt/com.ubuntu.click is updated on first boot from pre-installed.
<popey> magic
<awafaa> so how would you recommend to measure power usage if using a system image?
<popey> awafaa: not sure it's accurate / easy without influencing the results
<popey> but /sys/class/power_supply/battery is interesting
<popey> cking has done some work profiling power usage, but we haven't focussed our attention on optimising for that yet
<awafaa> popey: agree that it's easy to influence. i was curious as to how purely from an informative perspective
<awafaa> makes sense, get it working first then get it work well
<awafaa> err, get it working well even
<popey> awafaa: i wrote a simple script which polls those files for battery level over time
<popey> as a cron job every minute
<cking> awafaa, http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/non-linear-characteristics-in-draining.html
<popey> there we go ☻
 * ogra_ just goes to system-settings -> battery :P
<ogra_> it has a shiny graph and all
<cking> and I have some shiny tools in https://launchpad.net/~colin-king/+archive/white
<ogra_> :D
<awafaa> thanks chaps
<davmor2> ogra_: well the android to Ubuntu-touch test seems to be going well so far :)
<rsalveti> dpm: you can add as a dependency from your device repository
<rsalveti> at device/samsung/galaxysl, check for cm.dependencies
<rsalveti> dpm: as long you maintain that repo, you can safely add it there
<rsalveti> dpm: or you could also see what is requiring that bluetooth dependency and remove that as well, as we use bluez anyway
<dpm> rsalveti, ah, I think the later might make more sense, but for the sake of just getting it to build now, I'll go temporarily for cm.dependencies
 * ogra_ watchest the OTA update on his maguro slowly count to 115% 
<ogra_> and fail !
<ogra_> bah !
<rsalveti> ogra_: you didn't bump initrd and android
<rsalveti> I'm pushing android now
<ogra_> rsalveti, that was #190
<rsalveti> already did the initrd
<ogra_> #19
<ogra_> built 6h ago
<rsalveti> sure, but the new systemd rules were not part of that build
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20131111.changes
<ogra_> they were :)
<davmor2> ogra_: r18 ota killed my maguro but phablet flash fixored it admittedly wiping all my data
<rsalveti> ogra_: not in the initrd :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, argh !
<ogra_> indeed
<popey> davmor2: you should have asked in here, we could have fixed without wiping
<ogra_> rsalveti, sh*t!!!
<ogra_> so 19 will be broken too
<rsalveti> ogra_: just pushed a new android respin, once that's done, you can trigger a new image
<ogra_> yeah, but thats more than 2h out
<davmor2> popey: it was Sunday at 9:30 and I needed my phone back up and running
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, not much we can do I guess
<ogra_> and removing images doesnt really work well ...
<davmor2> popey: other wise I would of :)
<ogra_> you have to copy a reverse version over the new image and it will regenerate all diffs
<davmor2> popey: plus I couldn't get passed the google logog
<popey> davmor2: i know, I had same
<ogra_> but i guess that takes nearly as long
<popey> davmor2: it's fixable
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh, right
<rsalveti> awafaa: I think we might have that documented somewhere
<davmor2> popey: indeed it almost always is but then I also knew I was doing an android → current UT today too so would be blowing everything away anyway :)
<rsalveti> awafaa: we replaced a few components already, but we're still using the android hal for the core components
<ogra_> davmor2, popey well, dont upgrade to #19
<ogra_> it will have the same prob
<popey> :D
<popey> I'm not upgrading till you do my friend ☻
 * ogra_ guesses once #20 is out he will have to write a long mail to the phone ML
<ogra_> what a mess
<davmor2> ogra_: so Android current on maguro to Ubuntu Touch 18 worked fine woohoo :)
<ogra_> well, image 18 is image 15 in fact
<ogra_> just re-labeled
<rsalveti> awafaa: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1WZ07phR2SjvHK1JaNGFakjGCW6Jr8_o33HvKLojQ7hI/edit#slide=id.p
<rsalveti> awafaa: a few slides showing the current architecture
<awafaa> rsalveti: thanks very much!
<rsalveti> we still need to build a wiki page with an up-to-date description of our architecture
<xnox> rsalveti: that's really cool presentation!
<ogra_> xnox, dont say that to loud else PR will steal him from us !!!
<morphis> rsalveti: I recently tried to integrate your work for getting pulseaudio working with UCM on ubuntu touch into our environment
<morphis> it mostly works but just can't get pulseaudio to output anything to the speakers
<morphis> so I wondered if there is any special configuration needed to set it up correctly
<rsalveti> morphis: hm, for basic audio it should just work, once you have the right ucm files in place
<rsalveti> even aplay should work (without pulse)
<morphis> aplay works fine
<morphis> but throuh paplay there is no sound
<rsalveti> the other changes we got was just to trigger the modem output/input when you setup a call (which talks with the audio hal)
<morphis> yeah I know but that should needed yet for basic audio output
<rsalveti> yeah
<awesome> hi
<rsalveti> morphis: which device?
<morphis> maguro/mako/grouper
<morphis> it's the same for all
<Guest71194> can i install ubuntu touch on galaxy s2 gti 9100?
<rsalveti> morphis: let me get the log output from our pulse, just a sec
<morphis> rsalveti: slight difference is that we start pulseaudio in system mode
<Guest71194> can i install ubuntu touch on galaxy s2 gti 9100?
<rsalveti> oh, and we also have additional logic in there to handle jack detection
<rsalveti> hm, shouldn't make any difference
<morphis> rsalveti: I have that patch already in our setup too :)
<rsalveti> cool
<Guest71194> assholes
<rsalveti> wtf
<morphis> hm, seems like I've found one problem
<morphis> it seems to work after a restart of the daemon but not when it's automatically started at boot tiem
<morphis> interesting, why didn't that worked before
<rsalveti> maybe a race with alsa/ucm?
<morphis> rsalveti: possible
<morphis> trying currently to start it later in the process to see wether the problem results in someone coming in between and changing the configuration
<rsalveti> right
<tygerlord> hello does someone known touch script here?
<tygerlord> touch script try to mount /var/lib/lxc/android/system.img /android-system but where come from this sutem.img, does somebody know?
<morphis> tygerlord: it's the android system image which you build with the phablet environment
<rsalveti> it's part of the userdata partition, when you're booting using the system-image format
<rsalveti> which is indeed the android system image built with the phablet environment
<rsalveti> ogra_: do we have a wiki page describing how to use the system-image format?
<ogra_> rsalveti, not so sure how much it goes into detail
<tygerlord> Ok. I have a system.img on out/target/product/crespo/system.img but i can mount it
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<rsalveti> guess first step is trying to run ubuntu-touch just with the flipped container, not using system-image
<rsalveti> once you have it all working, you can try to switch to the system-image format (root mounted as ro)
<tygerlord> I can't mount it system type is unknow, i've tried ext but fail
<rsalveti> that depends how the system.img is created for your device
<rsalveti> I believe we're only supporting ext4 based fs atm
<tygerlord> touch script dont specify mount type ...
<rsalveti> right, but that's because it tries to find out the right format automatically
<rsalveti> you said you can't even mount that file in your host
<rsalveti> wonder if that is using yaffs2
<ogra_> are you sure its a filesystem image and not a sparse image that needs converting first ?
<rsalveti> yeah, you're right, from the android side it should still be a sparse image
<tygerlord> I don't knwo what  is a sparse image?
<ogra_> so you might need sim2img
<ogra_> to convert it
<tygerlord> Ok thank you very much ogra_ and rsalveti I will try this.
<ogra_> good luck
<davmor2> ogra_: so is image 20 happening today or will it be tomorrow now?
<ogra_> davmor2, it will happen soon
<rsalveti> ogra_: you can probably trigger that already
<rsalveti> yeah, android was just published it seems
 * ogra_ shakes his fist at britney ... stop drinking and taking drugs and process the android package !!!
<ogra_> oh, cool
<rsalveti> not yet in rmadison
<rsalveti> ogra_: should take another 5 mins
<ogra_> i have it here
<rsalveti> ogra_: ok, it is now :-)
<ogra_> buolding :)
<rsalveti> go for it :-)
<jockerfox> Hi to all, a simple question: Nexus7 vers. 2013 is supported in the future?
<morphis> rsalveti: ok, fixed the issue
<morphis> starting pulseaudio a little bit later helps
<rsalveti> great, so indeed a race
<beuno> jockerfox, it isn't currently, and it's unclear still if it will be or not
<morphis> rsalveti: one further thing, did you saw something like http://pastie.org/8472401 on the N4?
<morphis> rsalveti: right
<rsalveti> jockerfox: should be once someone do the port for it
<rsalveti> we'll be changing our android baseline version soon, which will help
<rsalveti> but we (I don't at least) have the device to test
<rsalveti> morphis: saw that a few times already
<rsalveti> not sure yet what triggers it though
<jockerfox> bueno & rsalveti: ok.. thanks
<morphis> rsalveti: I guess it's some shader code which is causing this
<morphis> will try to track it with apitrace later
<rsalveti> great
<morphis> rsalveti: just time consuming ..
<Nothing_Much> rsalveti: I was told to ask you whether it is possible to utilize Libhybris on an arm desktop using Ubuntu desktop or not.
<rsalveti> Nothing_Much: sure, it all depends on what you want to use with libhybris
<rsalveti> if you mean the GL driver, you could create a x11 driver for it, but it might be a bit painful
<rsalveti> otherwise you could use mir or wayland, but then you'll need a different desktop environment
<Nothing_Much> I just need a GL driver for an SGX 544
<Nothing_Much> Mir and Wayland don't work if I just install them
<timppa> What's happening with the latest builds? OTA breaks the phone
<rsalveti> yeah, not outside the box, you probably need some work to get that going
<rsalveti> morphis: do you know if we have any crazy one that created a x11 driver using libhybris?
<rsalveti> timppa: if you're using devel-proposed, the next image should fix your issue (which is still building)
<rsalveti> but guess you'll need to reflash with phablet-flash
<timppa> rsalveti: yes
<timppa> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> we had an issue with the initrd, that makes the boot to crash
<timppa> can it be fixed from busybox?
<morphis> rsalveti: maybe grolea did
<rsalveti> timppa: nops, as you need to update the initrd udev rules
<timppa> ok
<morphis> s/grolea/groleo/
<rsalveti> morphis: interesting
<rsalveti> morphis: to use with sgx?
<morphis> I think so
<morphis> at least I heard that someone tried it with sgx
<rsalveti> cool
<timppa> rsalveti: ETA on the build to finish?
<rsalveti> Nothing_Much: then you might want to ping groleo to see if he got that to work
<morphis> Nothing_Much: watch in #libhybris for him
<Nothing_Much> alright
<rsalveti> ogra_ started it 40mins ago, should be done in ~20,30 min
<timppa> ok
<rsalveti> timppa: but you can flash the boot.img from an older image if you have that around
<morphis> Nothing_Much: you can also ask thp in #libhybris
<timppa> rsalveti: that's ok, I'll wait for the build
<Nothing_Much> Thanks, I'll ask them, groleo doesn't seem to be on though
<dpm> rsalveti, I managed to build my first port, now let's flash it and see if it works :)
<rsalveti> dpm: great
<ogra_> the cdimage part of the build is done already ... waiting for system-image to be done processing it
<dpm> rsalveti, so right now the phone I want to install the port on has CM 10.1 installed. What are the steps to get the port running, something along the lines of 1) Reboot to recovery and wipe data 2) Flash the zip file resulting from the build 3) Flash saucy-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip ?
<xnox> dpm: that sounds about right =)
<taiebot> Hi guys. What about simcard apps ? Will it be supported by ubuntu-touch ? With my (*%&"£) phone provider when i go abroad i need to normally change few settings in the simcard apps (roaming etc) to get the phone going. I have not been able to enable my phone while i was abroad. Are they going to be supported?
<dpm> thanks for confirming xnox, I'll wait for the android backup to finish and then give it a go :)
<rsalveti> dpm: yup :-)
<dpm> thanks :)
<mhr3> ogra_, hilfe, i can't ota update
<mhr3> the update progress goes up to 117% and then says that download failed
<ogra_> stgraber, hmpf, seems there are issues with OTA upgrades now ...
<ogra_> (see mhr3 above and popey also has issues)
<stgraber> barry: ^
<ogra_> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401140/
<ogra_> seems a signing error
<barry> ogra_, stgraber keyring problem in trusty channel?
<ogra_> stgraber, ah, and my maguro also just went to 104% after 40min downloading :(
<barry> (nothing's changed in systemimage since saucy)
<t1mp> oh nice, today for the first time I noticed that my galaxy nexus's battery is charging while it is connected to my laptop :)
<ogra_> t1mp, dont trust it ... it isnt really charging ... a USB port only provudes 500mA ...
<barry> ogra_: but i've also seen some intermittent weirdness, possibly in u-d-m, which i'm still tracking down locally
<ogra_> t1mp, if it is on all the time the device will pull more thnan that out of the battery over time
<stgraber> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401152/
<t1mp> ogra_: what I noticed is that the battery indicator showed almost empty a few hours ago, and a bit later half full, and now full.
<t1mp> ogra_: is the indicator wrong?
<barry> fwiw, the progress meters comes straight out of u-d-m.  i just tell the u/i what it tells me
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1250181
<ogra_> t1mp, no, the indicator rightly detects you are attached to a power source
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1250181 in system-image (Ubuntu) "download update from 16 to 20 failed on mako" [Undecided,New]
<stgraber> barry: so on my side at least, that file sure looks signed
<barry> stgraber: it does indeed
<t1mp> ogra_: the battery charge shows that the charge increased, and the device has only been connected to my laptop today
<stgraber> popey: can you also include "df -h" and "system-image-cli -n"?
<ogra_> popey, barry, stgraber i have the same error
<ogra_> systemimage.gpg.SignatureError: /android/cache/recovery/device-4694debbd4315d3bc9b5a1ae5fa19887f582647d493a4116104a6271c070e49a.delta-device-6cfc4ca8b0ccfc96a9b2a75a1a104db9340c98ad52e91f573ed0c0c6063d7ff7.tar.xz
<ogra_> t1mp, well, if the screen is off it might charge a bit
<t1mp> ogra_: but I wasn't really using the device. It was on, but screen on standby mostly.
<t1mp> ogra_: ok :)
<ogra_> t1mp, but usually you drain more than it charges via USB port if you do something on the device
<popey> stgraber: done
<stgraber> I just confirmed the signature is also correct on the public mirror, so that's not some kind of corruption there...
<barry> let me switch my device to trusty-proposed and see what happens
<ogra_> stgraber, could that be caused by anything we did on the weekend ?
<ogra_> (rolling back to 15 and calling it 18 etc)
<stgraber> ogra_: it's not impossible but if that's the case, I'm not seeing it...
<ogra_> stgraber, my r19 download behaved similar ... i canceled it when rsalveti pointed out that 19 would be broken too
<ogra_> but i did definitely have around 120% in the progress bar for it too before doing that
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, were you at 18 at that point?
<ogra_> no, i'm still at 14
<stgraber> k
<Kaloqn> Hello, I have a question. I am not using ubuntu on my PC because i like to play games, but i don't use my nexus 4 and I want to give it a try :) So I downloaded the zip files from xda topic and flashed them but my nexus 4 is stucked on google logo.
<Kaloqn> I flashed them again and still the same. Any solutions?
<stgraber> barry: so at this point I have two hypothesis, either the path is somehow requiring more disk space than is available (which seems a bit weird since a full should be preferred in that case since a full definitely fits) or the keyring stored in /var/lib/system-image is somehow wrong
<barry> stgraber: i get a signature error too with: system-image-cli --channel trusty-proposed -b 0 -v
<stgraber> barry: hmm, ok, same file?
<barry> stgraber: checking that now
<ogra_> Kaloqn, if you want to use zips (which we dont really encourage for nexus devices since all were switched to system images) better use http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/ instead of a reandom link in a forum
<Kaloqn> I got the same touch file as this
<stgraber> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6401209/
<Kaloqn> I will try to use imges. Is it same as android with sdk?
<ogra_> if you use zips (note that many features wont work with that) make sure to flash the files in the right order
<stgraber> barry: that's the validation of the signatures of all files involved in a -b 0
<ogra_> the device specific zip needs to go first
<barry> stgraber: on the server, right?
<stgraber> barry: yep
<Kaloqn> yeah i did this right
<Kaloqn> Is it same with installing it as android with sdk
<stgraber> barry: I've also manually rechecked the paths in the various indexes and they seem reasonable
<stgraber> barry: what's also odd is that it fails the validation of some random file but didn't fail validation of the channels.json or index.json which are signed by the exact same key (for a second I thought of bad time on the device leading to key expiration)
<barry> stgraber: this is interesting.  i tried it again with what will be s-i 2.0 and it didn't sigerror on me.  this is starting to smell like the problem i'm seeing locally, although it looks like saucy and trusty have the same u-d-m
<stgraber> so I guess it could be something in the new device-* file which is making u-d-m somehow corrupt the file leading to the validation failure
<Kaloqn> WHich imges should I dw? System , recovery and boot?
<barry> stgraber: yeah, so what i'm seeing with local testing is that sometimes u-d-m's group downloads give me the file i'm asking for and sometimes it gives me the previously downloaded version of a similarly named file.  in both cases it's a keyring file.  then the sig fails sometimes and other times it succeeds.  it's damn perplexing because i don't *think* there's a race in any of the s-i code.  i just haven't nailed down the problem yet
<ogra_> Kaloqn, follow the manual install instructions (see the channel topic)
<stgraber> barry: hmm, well, looks like said problem is now hitting everyone somehow ;)
<stgraber> barry: is there a flag we can pass s-i to use its own download code?
<ogra_> barry, stgraber, up to r14 i could definitely do OTA ... and neither download manager nor system image changed recently
<barry> stgraber: yeah, except i just got a good update, so it didn't hit me this time ;/
 * ogra_ just checked the manifests of all recent builds 
<Kaloqn> ogra_ Thank you very much :)
<barry> stgraber: unfortunately, the old download code is gone.  maybe i need to ressurrect that
<ogra_> it has to be related to the server side
<stgraber> ogra_: right, it's been a known problem between s-i and u-d-m for quite a while, it's just been racy and only affecting barry's test suite up till now
<stgraber> ogra_: so no change on the client side doesn't mean it's not where the bug is ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, i know that popey was definitely able to do an OTA upgrade to r17 even ...
<ogra_> right
<barry> ogra_: which is what i'm trying to rule out with local testing.  my test suite just uses an internal http server, so it doesn't seem like that could be it (i'm sure the real server bears no resemblance to my testing server)
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah and barry just got 20 flashing on his device after sufficient tries...
<ogra_> i'm just saying that something of our doings on the weekend now seems ot expose it
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> k
<stgraber> ogra_: for all we know it could be some random bytes in the new device-* that make u-d-m unhappy :)
 * ogra_ hits retry ... 
<barry> stgraber: right
<ogra_> (which is painfull over my 2M line)
<barry> stgraber: okay, so i'm going to try to reflash my device back to trusty-proposed:16 and see what happens.  i'm on manta, but i bet that doesn't matter
<ogra_> barry, you want 15
<barry> ogra_: okay cool
<ogra_> 16 was already broken iirc
<dpm-afk> rsalveti, when trying to flash the image for a port, I did an adb push file.zio to /sdcard/autodeploy.zip, but after rebooting into recovery nothing happened, i.e. the image did not get installed. I didn't flash the recovery, I used the CM9 recovery that was on the phone already. Is this autoinstallation of autodeploy.zip something specific from the ubuntu recovery image? Shall I flash the recovery image to a newer one?
<barry> i wonder if mandel_ is around
<stgraber> I'm charing my mako and grouper here, they were both dead :)
<mandel_> barry, he is :)
<stgraber> *charging
<barry> mandel_: hi!
<mandel_> barry, shoot, I think you had some small problems with u-d-m, right?
<mandel_> barry, hello :)
<barry> mandel_: did you see my email from last week?  we're seeing weird issues on live devices that have a similar smell: LP: #1250181
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1250181 in system-image (Ubuntu) "download update from 16 to 20 failed on mako" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250181
<mandel_> barry, yes, I did see your email, I wanted to talk with you to get more info
<barry> mandel_: okay!  let's try to capture what you need
<mandel_> barry, you mentioned that you had a funny timing issues, is that the email we are talking about?
<barry> mandel_: that's the one
<barry> mandel_: so, let's talk about my local tests first
<mandel_> barry, yes, lets do it in private to limit the noise in the channel
<rsalveti> dpm-afk: the autodeploy feature might be specific for our recovery
<barry> mandel_: +1
<rsalveti> dpm-afk: you can flash it manually using the recovery interface
<rsalveti> dpm-afk: and in theory you should be able to flash the recovery generated by your build process
<rsalveti> but that's not required
<sergiusens> rsalveti, dpm-afk it is specific to our recovery, but if you use the phablet-flash community target it will take care of it for you
<sergiusens> rsalveti, dpm-afk should work with cyanogenmod based recoveries at least
<rsalveti> sergiusens: he's still doing the first-time flash :-)
<sergiusens> rsalveti, if it's online it does't matter ;-)
<sergiusens> as long as the assets are online
<sergiusens> rsalveti, or just phablet-flash cdimage-touch --device-file $OUT/device.zip
<sergiusens> dpm-afk, ^^
<sergiusens> oh, that may not work with the device option list in place..
<ogra_> fancy switches !
 * ogra_ sighs, the third time i had to download ... (takes 25min over my 2Mbit line) and it counts to 108% again 
<ogra_> barry, is there any chance i can avoid having to do the download over and over ?
<barry> ogra_: in system-image 2.0, yes, but that's waiting on solving this problem ;)
<ogra_> ah
<timppa> is the fixed image available yet?
<ogra_> timppa, yes, but the OTA upgrader has issues with it it seems
<timppa> ok
<timppa> ogra_: I need to run phablet-flash as my phone is unable to boot :/
<ogra_> barry, what i notice here is that the percentage is totally jumpy even before it reaches 100% ... it just jumped from 77% to 65%
<timppa> there seems to problems for regular downloads as well?
<timppa> I have 100Mbps line an d dl keeps stalling...
<ogra_> the OTA feature seems broken
<ogra_> but i can download it fine
<ogra_> just fails to verify the signature after download
<barry> ogra_: yes, mandel_ and i will chat about that after we figure out the other problem (could be related, but i don't know).
<mandel_> ogra_, it smells to be related
<ogra_> well, just wanted to mention it
<ogra_> i only recognized it above 100% before
<philipp1> Hi everyone,
<philipp1> I'm trying to port ubuntu-touch to a Hardkernel odroid; how do install it after building? The reboot-recovery method seems to do nothing.
<ogra_> sigh
<ogra_> failed again
 * ogra_ gives up being super annoyed... 4 days and still no usable image :(
<davmor2> ogra_: is that a don't upgrade to r20 it will kill your phone....Oh too late you already have
<timppa> system settings are still broken on r20
<timppa> :(
<timppa> sounds cannot be changed
<davmor2> timppa: I think that is an Ubuntu-ui bug
<davmor2> timppa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1248646 iirc
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248646 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "API break: ItemSelector.expanded changed to read-only" [Critical,Fix committed]
<timppa> davmor2: ok
<davmor2> timppa: it happens all over not just on settings in other words.  For example if you install and open Solitare Games you get no game chooser either
<timppa> ah, I see
<timppa> davmor2: Do you know if it would be hard to implement a way to add own ringtones on ro images? ie. /home/phablet/Ringtones to be traversed?
<davmor2> timppa: no idea I'm afraid
<timppa> davmor2: ok
<timppa> :( Unity8 seems to hog 80-100% CPU on r20
<timppa>  1780 phablet   20   0  518760 148660  83004 S  90.2  7.8   3:27.41 unity8
<timppa> does not want to settle down
<xnox> stgraber: rsalveti: i've changed build-emulator-sdcard.sh to fetch tarball from system-image.u.c as that tarball matches sytem-image mounting better (e.g. paths & symlinks are in-place)
<rsalveti> xnox: sure, did you add the logic to find the right file name using the right channel?
<rsalveti> xnox: in theory we want to use the devel channel, right?
<xnox> rsalveti: yes. I've added a small python script that parses devel/mako/index.json and prints the URL of the latest full tarball.
<rsalveti> would be nice to have an option to also allow people to specify the devel-proposed one, or a different channel
<xnox> rsalveti: and build-emulator-sdcard calls that script to get the url for the tarball.
<xnox> rsalveti: yeah, maybe =)
<rsalveti> xnox: please add a license to those scripts, if possible
<xnox> rsalveti: ack.
<rsalveti> but cool, let me test
<rsalveti> just need to remember to also install your new python script when updating the android package
<xnox> license headers added.
<rsalveti> xnox: would also be nice if we could print which version it is using as base, and afaik that info is already part of the json file
<rsalveti> but you're expecting the return from that script to be the url, so it might need a bit more changes
<rsalveti> xnox: thanks :-)
<xnox> rsalveti: yes, I could print it to stderr for example.
<rsalveti> yeah, that might already be enough
<morphis> rsalveti: btw. one other thing: does the gstreamer hybris work still depend on surface flinger or the ubuntu platform api?
<rsalveti> morphis: not anymore
<rsalveti> morphis: we still need to fix a couple of critical bugs and do a minor clean-up
<rsalveti> then we can push it forward
<rsalveti> it's currently depending on the platform-api when you use it with playbin (using gst-lunch)
<rsalveti> *gst-launch :-)
<rsalveti> basically to request a window/surface
<rsalveti> but in the qt use case, it just asks qt to give the surface id
<rsalveti> that's why it works even when we use it with mir
<morphis> ok, I will give it a try soon
<morphis> rsalveti: as basically only the qt case is interesting for me
<morphis> (at least for now)
<rsalveti> right, cool
<rsalveti> jim should be able to fix the remaining critical issues this week still
<rsalveti> and after I'm done with the emulator my next task is rebasing/upstreaming hybris
<morphis> yeah :)
<morphis> but from I've seen the most important part is the compat layer which we have already through the phablet environment
<rsalveti> yeah
<Nothing_Much> How do I compile libhybris with Android headers?
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know how to get the android-version.h to work when compiling?
<Stskeeps> check extract-headers.sh
<Nothing_Much> Stskeeps: What am I supposed to look for in there?
<Nothing_Much> Hang on a sec
<Nothing_Much> Where are the headers located in the package: android-platform-headers
<Nothing_Much> Oh I got them
<Nothing_Much> It's in /usr/include
<Pavel_> helo all
<Pavel_> i need litel info pls
<Pavel_> ?
<barry> stgraber, ogra_ well, for mysterious reasons, my test failures have disappeared.  seriously, i can no longer reproduce them and i don't exactly know why.  in any case, i'm going to build a new s-i 2.0 and test it on my device.  i'll be getting back together with mandel_ in the morning to see where we are.
<mandel_> I'll do some work on trying to find possible cases where we append to the file bogus data, that could explain the 115% issues that might be related
<TechieElf> Any devs active?
<popey> TechieElf: wassup?
<popey> quite a few people are on vacation today
<TechieElf> I'm a student so well, yea. I'm new to the crowd and I've actually taken over the XT907 port
<TechieElf> popey, I haven't the slightest clue where to start with this port. I'm not familiar with ubuntu touch's coding or where the previous developers left off
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-12
<buck_> how do I update to lastest rom from ubuntu-touch on nexus 7
<smoku> hi.  I'm working on porting to a device which kernel does not provide working /dev/console, and run-init fails on accessing it
<smoku> should I tweak kernel config, or change /init to work with i.e. /dev/kmsg instead /dev/console ?
<TechieElf> smoku: I suggest the latter option
<smoku> TechieElf: I tried linking /dev/kmsg as /dev/console. run-init succeeded, and I have a shell over adb now, but I see a lot of processes crashing in dmesg/console now :/
<TechieElf> smoku: Well unfortunately, /dev/console and /dev/kmsg aren't identical. Any crashes that you can work out though?
<smoku> at least I'm able to read the console messages via dmesg :)
<TechieElf> That's good. And there are no other kernel options?
<smoku> I tried enabling framebuffer console, but then the kernel stopped booting at all :/
<TechieElf> Hmm. What device?
<smoku> it looks like there's something fishy about this framebuffer, as cat /dev/urandom > /dev/fb0 does nothing. I still see untouched motorola logo
<smoku> it's motorola xt925  (msm8960)
<TechieElf> I'm jealous. Lol. I'm starting from scratch on an xt907 port because dhacker gave up.
<smoku> # cat /proc/cmdline
<smoku> oops=panic console=null ...
<smoku> lol... no wonder I had no fbcon ;-)
<TechieElf> Nice one ;)
<TechieElf> I could use help getting off the ground on my port if you ever have time :3
<smoku> TechieElf, it should be similar. do you have working CM for xt907?
<TechieElf> I don't have it flashed on my device, but I'm in the process of grabbing all the binaries and sources now
<smoku> TechieElf, you don't need the whole CM tree. waste of bandwidth. start from ubuntu touch tree. a lot less to fetch.
<smoku> looks like there is a working port. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/xt907
<TechieElf> It's sort of working, except hashcode and dhacker gave up. Tweeted dhacker and he said I can take over. They didn't get to flipping the image yet so I figured I'd start over.
<Hashcode> Gave up is so harsh of a term.
<TechieElf> 0_0 H..h...h...hashocde?
<Hashcode> I'd rather say, it's on the list of TODO items.. but that list is rather long.
<TechieElf> Omg I stutter typed
<Hashcode> Hello TechieElf
<TechieElf> Hi there. Big fan, if that counts. I'm sure you have tons to do and I get that.
<Hashcode> The documentation is getting better and better for how to setup the new flipped image
<Hashcode> The only issue is that it's also quite technical at some points
<Hashcode> (More than the original setup anyway)
<TechieElf> I've noticed. I'm just overwhelmed by it. A lot of the terms are foreign to me.
<smoku> Hashcode, is that normal, that trusty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip is still the "old" flipped build?  I see a lot of new code in /scripts/touch to mount system using img file
<Hashcode> smoku: you can do it either way atm.
<Hashcode> Tho the future is the mounted img file.
<TechieElf> What I'm interested in most is getting SMS/Calling working for the XT907. Although, it's CDMA thats stopping me in my tracks.
<Hashcode> Yeah that's kind of why we're not pursuing it atm.
<Hashcode> GSM only atm.
<TechieElf> Well even with GSM, calling/sms should be available ? I'm not too sure of the differences between the two
<jorge_chile> ello
<TechieElf> Hiya
<jorge_chile> hello
<jorge_chile> somebody can help me?
<TechieElf> What's the issue?
<jorge_chile> I have ubuntu touch on my nexus 7
<TechieElf> Alright
<jorge_chile> when i want update my app apper network error
<jorge_chile> :(
<TechieElf> Maybe you should downgrade? You can always use phablet-flash and specify an earlier image
<jorge_chile> I use apt-get update on terminal
<jorge_chile> the app suggested not ap appear
<TechieElf> Hmm. I haven't used a recent build of Ubuntu Touch and I don't have a N7 so I won't be of much help.
<TechieElf> Hashcode, is there a way to dual boot Ubuntu Touch and another ROM on Xt907?
<smoku> BTW, removing console=/dev/null helped and run-init works fine with /dev/console now
<TechieElf> Nice. Glad to hear
<jorge_chile> how?
<sr20dett> How do i tell what version of trusty I have. On 13.10 it had a version number in system settings now it just says 14.04. Im running a nexus 7 2012, flashed with phablet tools the only argument was -b
<sr20dett> s it possible to see voltages coming in from a mic or set of headphone plugged into the 3.5 audio jack or can you only hear the audio coming out?
<sr20dett> I want to get a voltage from a headphone after i epoxy the coil windings so they dont move or pick up sound
<billgonzo> Hi, i have a nexus 7 and whe i install ubuntu touch it doent seem to have drivers for the tegra 4. is there any version that is optimized for this platform?
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: Javascript is on my list of languages to learn, although I'm much less impressed by it than by Python.
<dholbach> seem you're keeping yourself busy :)
<nhaines> Yes, it's on the back burner this week because of an installfest I'm helping with on Saturday.  I'll have to jump back over to Ubuntu on my Galaxy Nexus before then.  :)
<AskUbuntu> Unity3d game packaging service | http://askubuntu.com/q/375839
<TechieElf> Hello all. I cant seem to get Ubuntu touch to work with Safestrap on the XT907
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> ogra_: how we looking for a work image 21?
<TechieElf> Hashcode: Are there any specifics to setup Ubuntu touch with Safestrap? Also, the xt907 link to download safestrap is just a link to a folder hosted on goo.im
<tsdgeos> zsombi1: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ima_do_not_filter_disabled/+merge/194830
<nerochiaro> tmoenicke: ping
<dholbach> popey, does /system/bin/screencap currently work for you?
<popey> dholbach: i use https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/mirfbdump
<dholbach> ah ok
<TechieElf> Does anyone know how to get this working with safestrap? Im trying to dual boot on my xt907
<ogra_> davmor2, well, we need the OTA fix
<tsdgeos> Cimi: zsombi1: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1250412
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1250412 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "InverseMouseArea does not work with TouchEvents" [Undecided,New]
<mandel_> does any one know if  PS Jenkins is down?
<ogra_> mandel_, see evans mails to the phone ML
<mandel_> ogra_, I must have missed that
<ogra_> datacenter is moving since friday
<mandel_> ogra_, I'm very naive and though I was not to pay attention to those things :-/
<ogra_> heh
<mandel_> ogra_, thx for the info
<ogra_> np
<Soru> .
<mamenyaka> jdstrand, ogra_ hi guys! any info on bug #1237618 and #1237998
<ubot5> bug 1237998 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "apparmor policy snippets for pollux, pollux_windy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237998
<ubot5> bug 1237618 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "apparmor policy snippets for N8000, N8013" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237618
<asac> sergiusens: hey... what exactly are you referring to with "framework XXX" ?
<ogra_> asac, the click package framework that we bind to for a specific cycle
<sergiusens> asac, to what lool answered to Kaleo's question
<asac> i dont understand what that is
<sergiusens> asac, the set of libraries supported by a given release
<ogra_> asac, you seriously should package an app then :)
<sergiusens> asac, similar to the API level in android
<asac> right
<asac> so that should be supported forever
<ogra_> asac, it is defined in the manifest file of your click package
<asac> not sure why anyone even considers saying "
<asac> 6 month at least"
<sergiusens> asac, there are deprecation periods though
<asac> i dont understand that either... either its an API level we released, then we should support it forever or its something we didnt release, then we can do whatever pleases us
<ogra_> the click scope should (no idea if it does yet) only show packages to you that can work with your installed framework
<sergiusens> asac, I'm more for a lasts forever, but then API versioning needs to happen badly; we did something similar with awe for UfA
<asac> right. it shouldnt show stuff that requires a newer API version
<asac> but usually all old api versions should continue to work
<ogra_> that wont be possible ...
<asac> sergiusens: lets take the "forever" position for now
<asac> people need to be challenged
<ogra_> changes in Qt will add new stuff and drop old stuff over time
<asac> to figure this... you just can't afford to break apps every 6 month
<didrocks> asac: FYI, I discussed that at the client sprint
<ogra_> no way to prevent upstream from doing that
<asac> ogra_: we should expose whole Qt APi anyway
<asac> only exactly what we are willing to support]
<didrocks> asac: Pat is the holder of the subject
<ogra_> asac, but the API will change over time
<didrocks> sergiusens: ^
<ogra_> things get dropped, while new things get added
<asac> ogra_: dropping things is not OK
<sergiusens> didrocks, a the likely person to own it :-)
<ogra_> which is the point where we need to deprecate the old API
<asac> well, if you drop them its not deprecated
<sergiusens> Kaleo, ^^ fyi from yesterday
<asac> deprecated is usually a documentation state taht prominently let folks know that its going away soon
<asac> dropped is dropped and not deprecated :)
<sergiusens> asac, ogra_ the hud had that for a while iirc
<Kaleo> sergiusens, :)
<asac> had what?
<ogra_> that
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> asac, a deprecation warning
<asac> deprecation warnings are fine if we leave the depreaction at least for 3 years :)
<asac> anyway
<ogra_> ugh
<asac> a) either its in the API
<ogra_> that will make you end up with boated and very ugly libs over time
<asac> b) or it is not
<ogra_> *bloated
<asac> a) we never add anything to the API that we dont want to support forever
<asac> b) the fact that we just decided to add everything we have causes issues
<ogra_> asac, we dont have control over all parts of the API
<asac> ogra_: thats the problem
<ogra_> only where we are upstream
<ogra_> which means we need to be prepared for upstream to drop bits
<asac> we should not export stuff directly if we feel we will be exposed to the moods of upstreams
<ogra_> and our framework versioning needs to reflect this
<sergiusens> ogra_, which sort of makes you understand why android has one massive source fork :-)
<asac> ogra_: right. prepared means == before adding stuff, consider the fact that upstream drops it and dont add it if we are not able/willing to support it
<asac> on our own
<ogra_> sergiusens, yes
<asac> point is: if you want to grow a serious app ecosystem
<asac> you must not break them EVER
<ogra_> asac, i doubt the current framwork was strictly designed inder that view
<asac> out of that: you cant just ship upstream fun as the APIs for your apps :)
<asac> -> the easy way is not often the right way
<ogra_> *under that view
<asac> yeah which is a problem
<ogra_> asac, its not about easy or hard ... it is about what we have now
<asac> imo, we have to push the reset button and get this back on track if we cant guarantee that we dont break apps
<syed_> hi
<asac> heeh
<asac> well. let me do talks i guess
<syed_> please in english
<ogra_> asac, we need data :)
<asac> data?
<ogra_> asac, to know which and how many parts are pure Qt nowadays
<syed_> 23 m
<asac> just dont expose pure Qt
<syed_> india
<ogra_> and how much we have abstracted in a non intrusive way yet
<asac> hide everything excect it was discussed at length
<asac> except
<ogra_> asac, seriously, you should write a OML app at least once :)
<asac> anyway... later
<sergiusens> asac, ogra_ as mentioned yesterday, we just need someone architecting this
<asac> ogra_: well. i always asked frolks: is QML up to the task of providing a stable API forever
<syed_> how to install ubuntu touch on galaxy nexus
<asac> so far folks told me: yes, totally
<ogra_> you will notice that we a) support upstream modules a lot and b) that our additional framework doesnt cover all pieces
<ogra_> sergiusens, ++
<asac> sergiusens: indeed
<ogra_> thats what i meant with "getting data"
<ogra_> we need someone to review it and collect the bits that need more abstraction
<ogra_> but currently we support upstreams QtQuick for example ...
<ogra_> no idea how far API stability goes for this
<asac> i think we agreed that qtquick will not break api
<asac> unless there is a major version of qt
<ogra_> with whom ?
<asac> e.g. qt5 to 6
<ogra_> did upstream confirm ?
<asac> sdk folks etc.
<asac> well, i remember upstream saying that about the whole qt :)
 * asac has to ask thiago who to ask
<Chrisk_> hi, I have a task, to install ubuntu touch on my HTC ONE X
<asac> my understanding is that qt has a strict API compatibility approach for major versions
<asac> and a strict ABI compatibility approach for minor version
<asac> but guess we have to check that
<asac> i am not so much concerned about qt though... more about what we add on top :)
<ogra_> well, that should be backwards compatible ... and its in our hands to make sure it is
<asac> right. but i think we dont even live up to that standard (or rather dont undersatnd how to properly do that with qml)
<asac> lets first be confident that we are at least as "good" as qt upstream... then we can question whether qt upstream is too unstable :)
<Chrisk_> Is there an image for HTC ONE X that will work?
<mamenyaka> hi Chrisk_, please check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Chrisk_> is it updated
<mamenyaka> Chrisk_, dunno
<ogra_> mamenyaka, was that the cmdline options bug you were referring to above ?
<ogra_> i'll get to that today
<mamenyaka> ogra_, no, that bug is for the apparmor to work on my ports
<ogra_> oh
<mamenyaka> from last month
<ogra_> not my area of expertise then :)
<ogra_> jjohansen is your man
 * ogra_ sighs about image 20
<mamenyaka> ogra_, let me just copy-paste the conversation
<ogra_> ERROR:phablet-flash:Backup requested but cannot be completed succesfully, try with --no-backup if data saving is not important.
<ogra_> no OTA ... and phablet-flash falls over too all the time
<AskUbuntu> how do i make ubuntu touch skip mintro or rotate screen on nexus 7 | http://askubuntu.com/q/375910
 * ogra_ curses and backs up his data manually ... 
<mamenyaka> ogra_, "<jdstrand> ogra_: mamenyaka filed bug #1237998 and wondering when someone would get to it
<mamenyaka> <ogra_> jdstrand, mamenyaka, i'll try to, but no promise"
<ubot5> bug 1237998 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "apparmor policy snippets for pollux, pollux_windy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237998
<ogra_> mamenyaka, hmm, i cant even remember this
<mamenyaka> ogra_, just some files that need to be included in the daily builds - here: /usr/share/apparmor/hardware/graphics.d/
<mamenyaka> ogra_, yeah, it was a long time ago, even I totally forgot about them
<ogra_> right, i wonder why that doesnt happen in one of the apparmor data packages
<ogra_> but instead in the container setup package
<mamenyaka> it was said, that it will change, but I have no information on that
 * ogra_ will wait for jdstrand ... i think it rather belongs into apparmor 
<ogra_> if thats not possible i can indeed pull it into lxc-android-config ... but it fells like the wrong place
<mamenyaka> I checked the latest 1111.1 image, it has the files for the nexuses in there
<mamenyaka> but idk
<mamenyaka> ogra_, do you know something about moving to android 4.3, 4.4 base for trusty?
<ogra_> the possible support for nexus5 is still not finally decided i think ...
<ogra_> if we move on we will have to switch to 4.4
 * ogra_ curses loudly ...
<ogra_> INFO:phablet-flash:Booting /tmp/tmpDyzZI5/partitions/recovery.img
<ogra_> < waiting for device >
<ogra_> downloading 'boot.img'...
<ogra_> what a crap
<ogra_> (hangs there forever ... i lost all mu dogfooding data ... OTA doesnt work and phablet-flash apparently doesnt either)
<mamenyaka> what's with that phablet-flash thingy?
<ogra_> what a user experience
<davmor2> ogra_: phablet-flash loses everything as far as I knew I thought there was a bug for that
<ogra_> davmor2, that was supposed to be fixed since early trusty days
<ogra_> sergiusens fixed it a while ago afaik
<davmor2> ogra_: fair enough
<ogra_> davmor2, but even with --no-backup it just hangs
<davmor2> ogra_: it worked for me on maguro on r18 twice
<davmor2> not tried a newer image
<ogra_> i'm on 20
<sergiusens> ogra_, you seem to be on an old version of phablet-tools or trying to flash from recovery
<ogra_> or trying to get to 20
<sergiusens> davmor2, I'm flip flopping channels like crazy; only problem with that is app configuration file stability now :-)
<ogra_> sergiusens, yeah, after OTA trashed my device and the phablet-flash run failed twice i now try from recovery
<sergiusens> ogasawara, how did that happen?
<sergiusens> oops
<ogra_> as a last resort
<sergiusens> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> OTA with 19 and 20 fails the signature check after download
<sergiusens> ogra_, hmmm, that is probably something that can be improved upon, as in check all files' sigs before doing anything else
<ogra_> so i resorted to phablet-flash ... (latest version, upgraded right before trying)
<ogra_> that fell over doing the backup ...
<ogra_> so i did a manual backup and now try from recovery
<davmor2> ogra_, sergiusens: sadtrombone.com
<ogra_> which hangs at downloading boot.img
<sergiusens> ogra_, see, you are on an old version; it doesn't try any backup at all, it relies on the system image stuff all by itself
<ogra_> sergiusens, 1.0+14.04.20131108-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> as i said, upgraded right before using it
<sergiusens> ogra_, hmmm, I wonder how it fails to backup; only reason it would do that is if system-image-cli returns 0
<mamenyaka> ogra_, are you trying to flash boot.img?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, i'm trying to behave like an enduser :)
<ogra_> and use phablet-flash since the OTA didnt work
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, phablet flash does a fastboot boot recovery.img in there
<mamenyaka> ogra_, haha
<mamenyaka> ogra_, but it needs to be in bootloader mode for that
<ogra_> mamenyaka, phablet-flash cares for that
<sergiusens> ogra_, last time you had that issue you rebooted your machine and it started to work, right?
<ogra_> i have a giant green android on screen atm
<mamenyaka> ogra_, then why does it fail?
 * ogra_ checks dmesg if there are any USB errors ... i would be surpised though since backing up data worked and the phone does all it should triggered by phablet-flash 
<mamenyaka> ogra_, on every android forum they are discouraging the use of toolkits like this
 * ogra_ tries another USB port 
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, why?
<didrocks> sergiusens: not sure if that help, but grepping "backup" in phablet-flash or in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/phabletutils/*, I find no call to the function
<ogra_> mamenyaka, well, we have no proper manual install method for system-image installs
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, well, does it work for ogra_ ?
<mamenyaka> a simple script would suffice
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, he can't even do it manually
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, as in boot a boot image
<asac> bzoltan: hey ... http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/ is an internal server error for me
<ogra_> sergiusens, no, idea, i havent tried anything manually
<sergiusens> didrocks, nah, there is no backup function in phablet-flash anymore
<ogra_> as i said, i try to behave like an enduser
<sergiusens> ogra_, you did last time I told you to try
<bzoltan>  asac: that is not right
<ogra_> to see how the experience is if OTA is broken
<ogra_> ERROR:phablet-flash:Command 'adb reboot bootloader' returned non-zero exit status 1
<ogra_> so changing the USB port just made it worse
<bzoltan> asac: dpm, mhall119 should be able to help with that
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, I bet you ogra_ can't even run fastboot boot recovery.img manually
 * ogra_ changes back 
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, he had this issue before and a reboot of his host solved it
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, well, not until he tries it
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, there is no simple script for image based updates
<ogra_> grrr ... if phablet-flash wouldnt wipe its workdirs :P
 * ogra_ copies recovery.img out of the tmpdir this time 
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, updates eally only should be flashing a .zip or two in recovery
<dpm> bzoltan, asac, thanks for the heads up, trying to find out from IS what's going on
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, you should really look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ImageBasedUpgrades
<mamenyaka> like rommanager on android
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, using zips is legacy
<ogra_> sergiusens, seems you are right ... fastboot boot recovery.img hangs the same way
<sergiusens> ogra_, you had this issue 1 month ago already ;-) I just remember :-)
<ogra_> yeah, luckily my new lappie comes tomorrow
<ogra_> sigh
<mamenyaka> ogra_, do you have the correct "fastboot devices" output?
<sergiusens> ogra_, is this on the chromebook or desktop?
<ogra_> sergiusens, chromebook
<ogra_> mamenyaka, no idea, i cant even ctrl-c the fastboot command now
<mamenyaka> ogra_, just fire up a new terminal and shoot
<ogra_> 0149CBF011006012	fastboot
<ogra_> all fine
<mamenyaka> yep
<ogra_> well, i'll try the same later on my desktop
<ogra_> should work there
 * ogra_ is really looking forward to the day we drop the unstable low end crap 
<ogra_> (my mako never had any issues even on the chromebook)
<sergiusens> ogra_, low end as in maguro?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, low end as in "falls over if you touch the phone" and such stuff :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, well it is barely usable, I'll give you that
<sergiusens> ogra_, I need to buy a new phone soon or I'll go crazy with mir :-)
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, well, this image based upgrade system looks interesting
<mamenyaka> what limitations does dpkg and have?
<mamenyaka> and apt*
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, that's what everyone should be using
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, it's slow and it can break
<ogra_> i really want us to support 512M dualcore devices ... but seeing how much breakage we get with maguro i'll happily see it go
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, not a problem on desktop;
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, image based upgrades also care for deltas
<davmor2> ogra_: Wimp
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, I think stgraber was going to eventually post how to build your own upgrade server
<mamenyaka> well, on my tablet apt works ok
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, once you move to the other system you really don't want to go back ;-)
<sergiusens> mamenyaka, as an end user that is; for development apt/dpkg are still valuable
<mamenyaka> sergiusens, we'll see, but first I think that there are more important thigs to worry about
<mamenyaka> is the sleep/wake fixed in newer builds?
<mamenyaka> I tried it like a week ago on my mako, and the device didn't wake
<dpm> asac, bzoltan http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/ is back
<xnox> cd
<sergiusens> xnox, ~$
<asac> dpm: thx
<asac> bzoltan: is http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/ everything that a QML developer can use?
<bzoltan> asac: The UITK is here http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/UbuntuUserInterfaceToolkit.overview-ubuntu-sdk/
<bzoltan> asac:  but generally saying, yes the API set is what is there
<ogra_> dpm, bzoltan how about plugins like the browser plugin ?
<ogra_> finding any docs for that seems impossible
<ogra_> (i guess there are more, but for that particular one i had to read the source to find out what it can do)
<dpm> oSoMoN, do we have any API documentation for the browser plugin? ^^
<bzoltan> ogra_: these are plugin types available on the image -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6405267/
<ogra_> bzoltan, right. the documentation lackas a bunch of them
<ogra_> *lacks
<bzoltan> ogra_: the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras-browser-plugin is packaged separate from the UITK
<ogra_> well, it is installed (and afaik used by a bunch of apps already ... people even blogged about using them)
<bzoltan> ogra_:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6405283/
<ogra_> bzoltan, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty/view/head:/sdk-libs ... thats our defined framework ... imho all these bits and pieces need to be documented
<bzoltan> ogra_: i agree
<ogra_> (intestinngly the browser plugin isnt listed there ... we should move it over)
<lool> ogra_, bzoltan: I thought ui-extras were not too stable / good bindings?
<lool> e.g. qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-extras0.1 says some components can't be included in SDK due to quality issues
<bzoltan>  lool: I pay little attention for what is going in the so called extras. I suggested long time ago to stop using extras and integrate properly everything to the UITK
<ogra_> lool, that doesnt prevent people from using them if installed ...
<lool> or perhaps you guys mean these should still be on developer.u.c, with suitable warnings
<ogra_> yes
<lool> ogra_: well then they will break if they change
<ogra_> we should at least have functional documentation for the pieces we ship
<ogra_> (with appropriate warnings)
<lool> barry, mandel_: So I'm getting this 115% download; also download % goes down at the beginning of the download, and the download fails in the end; I think this got reported on maguro, I also get it on mako; are you guys on top of this one?
<lool> seemingly it breaks updates; I'll try a 3rd time though
<lool> I guess the download % go down each time a new file size is known
<lool> failed 3 times now
<lool> I guess system-image-cli -b 0 would do a full and might work
<ogra_> lool, bug 1250181
<ubot5> bug 1250181 in system-image (Ubuntu) "download update from 16 to 20 failed on mako" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250181
<ogra_> lool, barry and mandel_ started looking into it yesterday already
<ogra_> lool, there was one image rollback on the server (17 was massively broken, so 15 was rolled  forward into becoming 18 to not break peoples phones)
<ogra_> lool, but according to stgraber everyything on the server side is ok, he checked several times yesterday ... the assumption was that it exposes a bug in s-i or the download-manager that wasnt triggered before
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119: what do you think about https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05078.html?
<oSoMoN> dpm, re- documentation for the browser plugin, no, not yet
<jdstrand> ogra_: re 1237618 and 1237998> this was discussed on ubuntu-devel and in bug #1197133, those files should be in lxc-android-config
<ubot5> bug 1197133 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "SDK applications require hardware-specific direct access to graphics devices" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197133
<jdstrand> ogra_: I have a todo to take the existing ones we have and move them out of apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and into lxc-android-config
<ogra_> jdstrand, ah, ok, i was missing context ... thanks for clearifying
<jdstrand> ogra_: I had done all the work creating the directories, shuffling things around, adjusting policy, etc for the existing ones, but due to the timing of the release, I didn't move them out of the package yet
<ogra_> right, thats why i forgot about it too
<jdstrand> but, the directories are there-- those two bugs aren't blocked on my doing my thing
 * ogra_ has a bunch of pending stuff to do for port support
 * jdstrand nods
<jdstrand> ogra_: I also updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<ogra_> jdstrand, thx !
<jdstrand> np
<mhall119> dholbach: I agree with Kaleo, I think we'll want to have it separate from the release schedule
<dholbach> cool
<mhall119> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> didrocks: do you need the push notifications at 6pm thursday, or do you just need it move out of where it currently it?  I want to move it into one of the appdev rooms
<didrocks> mhall119: I'm happy to have it in appdev rooms for that one
<didrocks> it doesn't really makes sense for client track
<mhall119> ok, dpm, popey and I will be discussing our sessions and re-arranging them
<didrocks> the rest does though :)
<mhall119> didrocks: agreed, it was originally created as client-1311-, but I changed it
<didrocks> mhall119: ok :) you are taking care of the other requests?
<mhall119> didrocks: I will, yes
<didrocks> thanks!
<mhall119> np
<mterry> bfiller, is ubuntu-keyboard compiling fine these days?
<bfiller> mterry: seems to be, but not sure since jenkins has been down
<mterry> bfiller, ah fair
<bfiller> mterry: I saw you added the -a or whatever that arg was, hopefully that fixed it
<mterry> bfiller, maybe...
<julio> hola como estan
<julio> idioma español
<julio> hello,..
<julio> i need help
<davmor2> julio: it's best to just ask your question then people can help out if they can
<robotfuel> are there tests for the phablet-test-run app?
<zoopster> trying to run a web app I created - runs fine in qt creator, but when I use ^f12 to deply it, I get a bash error and it never opens on the device...how can I troubleshoot it?
<cwayne_> stgraber, ping
<barry> stgraber, ogra_, mandel_ i have a hypothesis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1250181/comments/6
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1250181 in Ubuntu system image "download update from 16 to 20 failed on mako" [Critical,Confirmed]
<stgraber> cwayne_: pong
<cwayne_> stgraber, how difficult would it be to have trusty-customized pull a trusty-sevilerow tarball, and saucy-customized pull a saucy-sevilerow tarball?  i imagine i'd just need to create new jobs, right?
<mandel_> barry, oh my! that could be the reason!!!!
<barry> mandel_: fingers crossed!
<mandel_> barry, u-d-m does check the local file system, but not other downloads!
<stgraber> cwayne_: trivial
<ogra_> barry, ouch ... thoough the server shouldnt have  the file twice in the first place, no ?
<mandel_> barry, a group download should not allow you to do that, if a path is given twice, we raise an error
<stgraber> cwayne_: right, just give me two URLs and I'll change the config on the server
<barry> mandel_: should be easy enough to de-dup on my side, but of course udm will want to be fixed too
<cwayne_> stgraber, wonderful, i'll get that setup, thank you :)
<mandel_> barry, yes, I can get a fix quite fast
<mandel_> barry, AWESOME debugging!
<barry> ogra_: i obviously never thought it -- stgraber will have to weigh in on that
<cwayne_> stgraber, also, do you know how long we keep published images?  i.e., how long will the last stable saucy image ( i think it's still 100) be available?
<barry> mandel_: i think that makes sense; it's consistent with what happens if the file already exists
<mandel_> barry, yes, ad I prefer a dbus error than a corrupted file
<barry> mandel_: that's what makes building skyscrapers with sticks and pointed rocks so much fun :)
<cwayne_> dpm, ping
<stgraber> cwayne_: we keep a fixed number of images per channel, the customized channels each keep the last 15 images
<mandel_> barry, I'll do the fix for lp:ubuntu-download-manager/saucy so we can have that asap and then will merge to trunk too
<stgraber> barry: hmm, so that's 15 to 20 on manta, let me try and do the client's work by hand to see what's going on
<barry> stgraber: correct
<barry> mandel_: sounds good.  if this pans out, i suspect i'll have to do an sru for saucy also
<dpm> hi cwayne_
<barry> w00t!
<stgraber> barry: ok, so there's definitely something odd in the index
<barry> stgraber: so, it's unexpected that there are duplicate data files?
<ogra_> stgraber, right, and whatever the fix for the bug would be we would still need to find a way server side to upgrade people to the fix
<cwayne_> hi dpm, so as i said in my email, i'm still not seeing click's being translated, but i am seeing the ,mo files installed.  shall i reopen that other bug, or log a new one?
<barry> ogra_: ah, right.  an sru of s-i doesn't actually help get people moving forward, although i'll bet if they -b 0 with cli it would get them past it (doesn't help with the u/i).
<dpm> cwayne_, it might be worth opening a new one, but please double-check with kalikiana, as he was working on it
<barry> ogra_: is it worth sru'ing a fixed s-i into saucy?
<ogra_> barry, assuming they use the cli :)
<barry> ogra_: exactly
<ogra_> barry, not sure how much risk there is that saucy upgrades could break actually
<cwayne_> kalikiana, ping
<ogra_> lets see what stgraber comes up with
<stgraber> barry: so apparently the revert we did on Saturday didn't trigger the generation of the right deltas at least for the device file
<barry> ogra_: +1.  i'd rather not do the extra sru work of course, but will if it helps unblock people
<stgraber> my best guess as to how to sort out the mess in a reliable way (since I'm not completely sure what we'd end up with if the upgrade was to succeed), is to remove the problematic deltas from the index, which will basically make any affected device do a full update instead
<alexk> hi everyone
<stgraber> not ideal bandwidth wise but we'll be sure that the result is correct
<ogra_> stgraber, sounds fine
<alexk> can anyone here point me a reference for developing apps for Ubuntu Touch?
<ogra_> better than having to force people to cmdline or some such
<ogra_> alexk, developer.ubuntu.com ?
<mandel_> barry, I have a fix already, running the tests to ensure it works and will push it
<mandel_> barry, could you give it a go?
<ogra_> alexk, there is also an #ubuntu-app-devel IRC channel
<barry> stgraber: correctness first :)  a server-side fix will obviate the need for an sru and with the safe-guard in s-i and udm this shouldn't hit us later, although it's an interesting though whether s-i *should* perform the upgrade if it detects duplicate files in the download list
<alexk> thanks ogra_
<alexk> i was concerned about any differences that may pop up
<barry> mandel_: yep, but let me test my fix on my device first.  then i'll back it out and try your fix once it's pushed.  i'll have to write some tests before i can commit my change, but live testing is sometimes useful first :)
<stgraber> ogra_, barry: done
<ogra_> ok. lemme try my broken maguro
<stgraber> I removed the 17 => 18 and 18 => 19 deltas as those looked wrong, the rest seems reasonable
<lool> stgraber: did you keep a backup?
<lool> stgraber: I'm not sure we want that right now actually
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm
<lool> stgraber: as we want to test the fix for this particular situation
<ogra_> my phone tells me it downloads r17 atm
<kalikiana> cwayne_: that underscore… no wonder I didn't spot you earlier :-D I wanted to ask you if you have an easily hackable click app to verify the translations setup. the branch has been stuck for so long I forgot most of how I tried to test it by now
<ogra_> stgraber, did you actually roll back 20 to be 17 now ?
<stgraber> lool: no, I got the file off of disk as I don't want a similar bug to ever re-use those
<stgraber> ogra_: no
<barry> lool, stgraber right, please keep the borked server files at least for manta :)
<mandel_> barry, sure, no problem
<ogra_> stgraber, hmm, it is also only 100M
<lool> stgraber: can we restore them for some hours or at for some devices or something?
<stgraber> lool: but I know how to reproduce the problem at least
<lool> barry: you have *manta*?
<barry> lool: i do
<lool> geez
<lool> you have large pockets!
<ogra_> lool, why would you restore any of these, they all dont boot
<lool> ogra_: to verify the client fixes from mandel and barry
<ogra_> lool, but you will end up with an unbootable device after the upgrade
<stgraber> lool: the client fix is pretty easy to test, publish two bogus images with the same file names, no need to keep a broken server for that
<lool> barry, stgraber: Perhaps we should just assemble some minimal set of files to reproduce $somewhere (temp channel?) as to take the time to confirm the client changes help, and as to fix the public channels for others
<cwayne> kalikiana, :D sorry, didn't realize i had the _
<barry> ogra_: really?  duplicate data files on the client will make it unbootable?
<cwayne> kalikiana, i've just been testing with the preinstalled clicks (like calendar, clock, etc)
<stgraber> barry: no, but the broken files on the server would have
<stgraber> or may have
<ogra_> barry, no, the reason we ended up with the mess on the server was that we had to roll back a few images that had a breakage in the initrd
<ogra_> barry, so we dont want anyone to get 17-19
 * ogra_ reboots the maguro in the hope it will pick up 20 this time
<lool> barry, mandel: do you know how to reassemble the broken setup to test the client fixes?
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm booting my grouper here
<barry> stgraber, ogra_ i see.  the question is whether duplicate data files should be considered a fatal error or not.  right now, i can ignore the dups and carry on as if nothing's wrong, but if a dup condition exists, should we raise some kind of fatal error and refuse to upgrade?  the user can't fix anything, but at least the error would be reported
<ogra_> trying again
<barry> lool: no, not really
<stgraber> ogra_: when missing a delta path the client is supposed to just do a full update, if it doesn't, then we have another problem on our hands
<ogra_> well, if system-settings would react to my taps now
<stgraber> barry: so I think it should be an error, you either get a full update which is made of just 3-4 files or you get a set of deltas, but as deltas are chained, they should never be the same twice
<ogra_> hmpf
<barry> stgraber: ah, that is another possible outcome.  if we detect duplicate data files, we can chuck all the deltas and do a re-calc of the upgrade path as if --filter=full
<ogra_> i'm not able to make system-settings do anything
<barry> stgraber: so we have 3 possible outcomes
<ogra_> it simply doesnt react
<ogra_> :(
<stgraber> ogra_: system-image-cli -n
<barry> 1) fail; 2) ignore dups; 3) re-calc --filter=full
<ogra_> stgraber, i'd like to go the enduser path :)
<barry> ogra_: s-i 2.0 is going to be so beautiful :)
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah but -n will at least tell you what's wrong
<stgraber> barry: I think 1) is best here, if we have that kind of problem in our indexes we want to know about it
<ogra_> stgraber, well, i'm rebooting again, the settings app worked before th last reboot
<stgraber> ogra_: I'm trying to convince my grouper to boot but it seems unhappy with life at the moment...
<cwayne> kalikiana, and any help you'd need re: click translations be sure to let me know, i'm happy to help test or try stuff out :)
<lool> barry, stgraber: Yeah, it's fair enough to raise this as a server side error on the client
<kalikiana> cwayne: it would be nice to verify the environment variables for starters. I was just looking to use an existing click app and hack it a bit but it's not as simple as I thought… and I cannot modify anything installed on the device for testing it seems
<barry> stgraber, lool, ogra_ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1250181/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1250181 in system-image (Ubuntu) "download update from 16 to 20 failed on mako" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kalikiana> even sudo doesn't let me edit .desktop files
<cwayne> kalikiana, you can touch /userdata/.writable-image then reboot
<kalikiana> cwayne: now I'm confused. this is for *click* not /usr
<cwayne> right
<cwayne> ah, they should be writable, that's right
<lool> barry: there seemed to be various client issues in either download manager or in system-image too: the percentage computation is somehow wrong
<kalikiana> oh could there be click packages in the read only image? I didn't consider that
<kalikiana> lemme try
<ogra_> stgraber, sigh, now my wlan doesnt connect anymore ...
<barry> lool: right, mandel_ is aware of that.  it's a udm issue, although it very well could be related to this. si just passes the progress signals through.
<lool> ogra_: Hmm this hit me yesterday on mako, had to turn off wifi and on again
<barry> so let's fix this problem and see if the percentages sort themselves out
<lool> not sure why
<davmor2> ogra_: man you should join QA :D
<barry> well, if you're downloading a file twice, your download bytes count will probably continue to increase, but your total may not
<barry> but that's just a guess.  mandel_ will have to weigh in on that
<ogra_> stgraber, ok, 5 reboots later it works again and i still get r17
<mandel_> lool, barry it is related to the upgrade bug, working a fix on it to be easy to SRU
<stgraber> barry: any idea why the upgrader wants to update to 17 instead of 20?
<stgraber> barry: since 17 is non-bootable, it's quite critical that we figure this out now
<ogra_> stgraber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406013/
<barry> stgraber: unknown, let me see what my device does
<ogra_> Upgrade path is 15:16:17
<ogra_> seems slightly wrong i guess
<cwayne> kalikiana, i think i can edit them here, want me to try anything out in specific?
<barry> --filter=full does bump it to 20
<lool> mandel_: Do we really need to SRU this?  wont updates from saucy avoid the deltas now that they have been removed?  also wont it be a full anyway?
<stgraber> barry: sure but as the latest image is 20 and there's no delta path, the client should figure out it needs a full on its own
<kalikiana> cwayne: after touching it still insists "/usr/share/click/preinstalled/.click/users/@all/" be Read-only file system
<kalikiana> cwayne: I was going to put "env" in the Exec of clock-app to verify its environment variables
<kalikiana> qtcreator is too smart and doesn't use my desktop file at all so that's not an option
<mandel_> lool, well, I'm doing the MP against the lp:ubuntu-download-manager/saucy branch to ensure that we do not need to land trunk
<mandel_> lool, SRU or not, I'm not in to much trouble
 * lool retries an upgrade
 * mandel_ urgent erranss
<lool> estimated size is much smaller (103M instead of 260M)
<cwayne> kalikiana, i just ssh'd in and ran env, it looks like LANGUAGE is properly set, but LC_(everything) is still en_US.UTF-8
<mandel_> errands
<cwayne> not sure that is relevant or not
<barry> stgraber: are image 16 and 17 essentially empty?
<lool> I guess it's an older image
<ogra_> lool, what version does it give you ?
<lool> r17
<ogra_> rtight, thats wrong
<ogra_> same issue i have
<lool> download succeeded
<stgraber> barry: no, they're essentially broken (won't boot due to broken udev)
 * lool installs
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6406013/
<ogra_> lool, dint !!!!
<ogra_> *dont
<lool> too late
<stgraber> lool: it won't boot
<lool> good!
<ogra_> you will be stuck in the initrd emergency shell
<barry> stgraber: upgrade candidate path scores:
<barry> 	[ 257] -> 16:17
<barry> 	[ 256] -> 19:20
<barry> 	[ 208] -> 17
<barry> 	[ 207] -> 18
<barry> 	[ 205] -> 20
<barry> 	[   3] -> 16:17
<barry>  
<lool> so why do we still have 17 and whatever other image downloadable from system-image.u.c?
<barry> stgraber: so client is seeing two upgrade paths 16:17
<barry> stgraber: and the score==3 is lowest, so it wins
<cwayne> kalikiana, also looks like TEXTDOMAINDIR is not set, not sure if that matters
<barry> but that would likely only happen if there's a 16->17 upgrade path that has very small or zero sized data files
<barry> or no reboots
<stgraber> barry: we've never set the reboot flag so far
<stgraber> barry: and the index only lists a single 16:17 upgrade path
<stgraber> which is around 50MB large
<lool> stgraber: should we just remove all deltas that might lead to any of the broken images, and either compute new deltas skipping these, or just let the client pull a full?
<kalikiana> cwayne: the important ones are LANG, LANGUAGE, XDG_DATA_HOME - can you tell me the values of these?
<ogra_> lool, i thought that happened already
<stgraber> barry: but my real question is wth does the client even want to update to 17 when the current latest is 20 and the only way to get there is through a full update
<lool> IIUC we just removed the broken deltas that didn't make any sense
<stgraber> ogra_: no, I removed the broken deltas, no the deltas to broken builds
<stgraber> ogra_: so the broken images are 16 and 17 right?
<ogra_> 16-19
<barry> stgraber: because there's a path leading through 16:17.  the scoring algorithm does take into account the distance from the highest build number, but that only leaves a score of 3, which is why i asked about zero sizes and no reboots
<barry> i.e. 20-17 == 3
<lool> ogra_: phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed to recover?
<stgraber> barry: there isn't
<stgraber> barry: there's a path to 17 but not path from 17 to 18
<cwayne> kalikiana, LANG and LANGUAGE are properly set
<stgraber> barry: so the only way to go to 20 is with a full
<cwayne> XDG_DATA_HOME isn't set in env, but i think its in initctl list-env
<barry> stgraber: it wouldn't have to be zero size, but the actual rule is: total download size - add 1 for every 1MiB over the smallest image.
<kalikiana> cwayne: I looked at the 'env' in 'su l- phablet' here but it's definitely not reflecting locale even though I see localization in the dash, indicators and settings
<barry> stgraber: so likely this 16:17 path is the smallest upgrade
<stgraber> barry: ok, let me do some more removals to try and fix the mess for now, then we'll mumble ;)
<barry> ;)
<kalikiana> cwayne: so my assumption is click apps must be having a different env
<cwayne> kalikiana, im seeing the right LANG and LANGUAGE when ssh'ing in and running env
<cwayne> and also when running initctl list-env
<stgraber> ogra_: so I'm going to remove images 16, 17, 18 and 19 as well as any delta related to those
<ogra_> perfect
 * lool goes making some tea while the phone reinstalls
<kalikiana> so I'm using the wrong one of the 100 ways to get a shell afterall… this is annoying
<barry> stgraber: is there any way you can recreate the original problem, at least for manta.  can even be in a 'borked-dont-use-me' channel
<stgraber> ogra_: can you confirm -n now says it'll do a full update?
<kalikiana> cwayne: so it seems 'env' via qtc ssh gets me sensible LANG and LANGUAGE but not XDG_DATA_HOME which would equal to files not being found inside the click package
<cwayne> kalikiana, this seems like a bug in upstart-app-launch then?
<cwayne> sergiusens, ^
<kalikiana> is there a way to locally hack the variables that get defined?
<sergiusens> cwayne, edit to to print env (upstart-app-launch)
<sergiusens> cwayne, that's tedg's thing though; and that eventually calls aa-exec which is jdstrand's
<tedg> sergiusens, It doesn't call aa-exec :-)
<jdstrand> actually, it is aa-exec-click, and upstart-app-launch doesn't call it :)
<sergiusens> tedg, not even indirectly?
<jdstrand> aa-exec-click is only used for non-Unity8 DEs
<tedg> sergiusens, No, we use the apparmor support that is baked into Upstart
<sergiusens> ah, right
<barry> stgraber: we could tweak the scoring algorithm to be something like: + (max-target) x 1000 which will almost always leave you at the highest upgrade image.  it probably means the other scoring variables will almost never have an effect, and i shudder at the tests i will have to change ;)
<ogra_> stgraber, yay, got 15 this time
<barry> stgraber:
<cwayne> tedg, ah, so what's the easiest way to check that the env is properly set in u-a-l?
<barry> 	[   0] -> 20
<barry>  
<ogra_> and r20 in the next run :)
<stgraber> ogra_: ok, that's still stupid and wrong but at least it won't break your device :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, 14-15 was only 18M
<stgraber> barry: mumble?
<ogra_> 20 is a full whopping 296M now
<stgraber> right, that one was expected :)
<lool> ERROR:phablet-flash:Backup requested but cannot be completed succesfully, try with --no-backup if data saving is not important.
<barry> stgraber: sure. i need a few minutes.  will meet you on mumble
<stgraber> barry: ok
<lool> sergiusens: Getting a backup error (above), but didn't request a backup and I think it's deprecated anyway; is this a bug, or something that failed here but didn't trigger an error message?
<lool> perhaps the amount of stuff to backup is too large for /tmp
<sergiusens> lool, you are in recovery I presume
<lool> sergiusens: correct
<sergiusens> lool, I'm having phablet flash behave like a system-image-cli but downloading/using assets from the host
<sergiusens> lool, just use bootstrap; backup works if system-image-cli returns a build > 0
<lool> sergiusens: wont bootstrap kill my data?
<ogra_> lool, yeah, but its your data, not his :P
<ogra_> lool, backup only works in a fully booted system ... nozt from recovery
<lool> so what's the recovery path when your upgrade fails, but you want to keep your data?
<ogra_> copy data manyually via adb ?
<lool> or should I just force --no-backup because it's miscomputer?
<ogra_> i dont think we have any sane solution
<lool> *miscomputed
<ogra_> we simply shouldnt release updates that can break i thionk
<lool> well sometimes upgrades will fail
<ogra_> and in fact the breakage is in the staging channel ...
<lool> like if I run out of juice before writing the full update
<lool> not something we should optimize for, but that's where flashing locally should come to rescue
<ogra_> so we should check the battery status before offering reboot&install
<lool> sure, that's one more safeguard
<ogra_> we can surely work out something to do a backup from recovery ... with a tool that mounts the right bits and pieces and adb's them over
<ogra_> but i think that should be rather low prio
<sergiusens> ogra_, lool, the problem with backing up from recovery and/or a booted ubuntu is that all our mountpoints change
<ogra_> not urgently 14.04 material
<lool> sergiusens: but hold on, isn't backup deprecated anyway?
<lool> sergiusens: Shouldn't /home be preserved unless I do a bootstrap?
<ogra_> lool, it was reintroduced after people lost their data
<sergiusens> lool, everything in system image writable is preserved
<ogra_> lool, i.e. people using pahblet-flash to do OTA upgrade like upgrades etc
<sergiusens> ogra_, lool don't get confused, nothing has been readded
<ogra_> oh ?
<lool> so ./phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed -d mako --no-backup should work and not lose any data, right?
<ogra_> i thought you added backup to upgrades
<sergiusens> ogra_, lool image phablet-flash just doing a system-image-cli -b 0...
<sergiusens> ogra_, no, I'm behaving like an image based upgrade client
 * lool tries that
<ogra_> ah so you dropped the bootstrapping, ok
<sergiusens> ogra_, no, bootstrapping is there and it modifies ubuntu_command to format the partitions
<ogra_> but not the userdata one ?
<sergiusens> ogra_, no, that' actually never been formatted
<ogra_> how do you preserve user data ?
<ogra_> ah !
<ogra_> ok, that was the missing puzzle piece
<sergiusens> ogra_, if you --bootstrap it is though! but not formatted, wiped instead
<ogra_> yeah
<lool> sergiusens: would it make sense to make --no-backup the defaul?
<sergiusens> lool, no
<lool> sergiusens: what does it backup more?
<sergiusens> lool, hmmm
<lool> sergiusens: or turn it on just for the bootstrap case?
<sergiusens> lool, ok. bare with me and don't let other people
<sergiusens> people's comments influence you :-)
<lool> sergiusens: This is not influenced by anyone  :-)
 * ogra_ puts duct tape over his mouth
<lool> sergiusens: I broke my boot, I just want to reinstall from recovery
<lool> sergiusens: ./phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed -d mako didn't work, failed to take a backup from recovery; I'm trying to fix this use case
<lool> it seems to me nowadays taking a backup is useless unless one bootstraps
<sergiusens> lool, if you are on an ubuntu upgradeable system; phablet-flash detects that and behaves like a system-image-cli but downlaods assets to your host and then copies them over and writes the proper ubuntu_commands
<sergiusens> lool, you can switch channels all you want without losing data
<sergiusens> lool, if you want it wiped, you would run the same with --bootstrap (which would be usefule in the case where the build returned is 0 which means you are not on an ubuntu upgradeable system such as cdimage-touch)
<sergiusens> or that you are on a system that has no ubuntu at all
<lool> sergiusens: neither of these is my case though
<sergiusens> lool, being in recovery is like _not_ being in ubuntu
<lool> sergiusens: I'm in recovery because the upgrade broke my boot
<lool> I guess it's comparable to a broken upgrade
<sergiusens> lool, so you have to --bootstrap
<lool> but bootstrap wipes all data
<sergiusens> lool, but given what I said above, I would not make --boostrap the default
<lool> sergiusens: I'm not speaking of --bootstrap
<lool> sergiusens: I'm speaking of --backup
<lool> sergiusens: --backup fails from recovery and is useless *unless* you're --bootstraping
<sergiusens> lool, --no-backup == --bootstrap
<lool> seriously
<sergiusens> lool, given that there is no promised interface stability for when in recovery I can't do a reliable backup from there
<lool> sergiusens: but I dont want a backup......
<lool> now I've lost my data, great
<sergiusens> lool, I don't understand; you do or you don't?
<lool> sergiusens: I dont want a tarball backup, but I want the system-image userdata to be preserved
<sergiusens> lool, you can't automatically from recovery; but do you or don't you want your backup?
<lool> I want my data to be preserved *on the device* I dont want to extract all files from the device into the host then push it back
<sergiusens> lool, hmmm, I can think of a fix for that with a flag saying you are already on a system image
<cwayne> tedg, should upstart-app-launch maybe be setting the LANG and LANGUAGE?
<sergiusens> lool, the problem is detecting if you are on a system image from recovery contrary to an android image or a cdimage-touch image
<lool> sergiusens: a special flag would be fine
<ogra_> sergiusens, just mount the right partition and look in /etc7system-image
<lool> sergiusens: something like --reinstall
<lool> grmpf
<sergiusens> lool, ok, let me add that
<sergiusens> ogra_, that's not a promised interface
<kalikiana> cwayne: jdstrand: sergiusens: tedg: I now filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1250546 if that's the wrong component feel free to move it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1250546 in Upstart Application Launcher "XDG_DATA_HOME not defined" [Undecided,New]
<lool> I should have mounted stuff manually to allow the backup to work
<sergiusens> ogra_, not going to work with non reliable APIs anymore
<ogra_> sergiusens, it is what system-image-cli uses
<mhall119> Kaleo: ping
<sergiusens> ogra_, it uses it, but it's not reliable
<ogra_> but your call though
<lool> well, I've lost a couple of GPG key pictures I wont sign then!
<lool> less work
<sergiusens> ogra_, it's a private interface for all I know
<cwayne> kalikiana, ok, if i initctl set-env XDG_DATA_HOME to the click dir and then launch it with upstart-app-launch it's at least *more* translated
<sergiusens> ogra_, we already had this issue with the recovery.img changing
<sergiusens> lool, give me a second and I'll create a branch for you to try
<tedg> kalikiana, How did you verify that?  With SSH?
<kalikiana> tedg: yes
<tedg> kalikiana, I'm confused, ssh doesn't run under upstart-app-launch
<ogra_> tedg, aah uses pam
<kalikiana> tedg: well see above I didn't find a better way and cannot edit anything in the click packages
<ogra_> *ssh
<cwayne> tedg, i just commented on the bug as well
<cwayne> launching an app with upstart-app-launch from ssh or adb shell doesnt show translations, unless you first initctl set-env XDG_DATA_HOME
<kalikiana> lemme reproduce that command for the calendar
<tedg> We can see what it sets.
<ogra_> kalikiana, adb shell ... then sudo -u phablet -i ... that will register you with dbus and the upstart session
<tedg> If you run the click-exec utility with debugging it'll print out what it's setting.
<tedg> So:  $ G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all APP_ID=foo /usr/lib/*/upstart-app-launch/click-exec
<lool> The good news is that this got me rid off that wifi network I couldn't remove
<ogra_> ha
<ogra_> which reminds me
<ogra_> cyphermox, do you happen to have a bug about NM never stopping to nag you about wlan keys ?
<cyphermox> yes
<ogra_> ah, good
<cyphermox> I can't remember the number though
<ogra_> then i dont need to file one
<Kaleo> mhall119, pong
<kalikiana> hrm the calendar doesn't show up at all here, just white
<cwayne> ** (process:5006): DEBUG: Setting Upstart variable 'XDG_DATA_HOME' to '/home/phablet/.local/share'
<cwayne> tedg, i think XDG_DATA_HOME has to be set the same as APP_DIR
<tedg> cwayne, Hmm, why?
<cwayne> tedg, according to kalikiana, that's how it knows where to find translations
<lool> sergiusens: preinstalled music-app click has Icon=ages/music.png; bzr has Icon=/usr/share/music-app/images/music.png; could this be the click mangling script being overzealous?
<mhall119> Kaleo: can we combine your app dev sessions on performance and splash screens?
<tedg> cwayne, Sounds like a broken way to find translations :-)
<Kaleo> mhall119, into one?
<mhall119> yeah
<Kaleo> mhall119, sure I guess
<Kaleo> mhall119, how long is the session?
<mhall119> Kaleo: they're each an hour long
<mhall119> we've run out of space in the appdev rooms, so we're trying to merge or remove sessions to make room
<Kaleo> mhall119, ok
<mhall119> Kaleo: can you update one of your BPs to reflect the merge, and delete the other?  Summit should get updated with teh changes automatically
<tedg> cwayne, kalikiana, I don't mind looking at other variables, but it seems to me XDG_DATA_HOME is correct.
<kalikiana> cwayne: tedg sorry that value is fine, I was thinking of XDG_DATA_DIRS actually which should be the "system-wide" ie click package
<sergiusens> lool, know issue, and getting an MR in to get a new version
<barry> stgraber: LP: #1250553
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1250553 in Ubuntu system image "Tweak the candidate path scoring algorithm" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250553
<sergiusens> lool, something wrong that I haven't detected yet happens on the jenkins servers
<Kaleo> mhall119, oh darn
<Kaleo> mhall119, hmmm, ok
<mhall119> Kaleo: or if you want to keep both BP's, I'll just remove one from the schedule
<cwayne> kalikiana, so youre saying we should add /usr/share/click/preinstalled and /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ to XDG_DATA_DIR?
<kalikiana> cwayne: tedg more exactly it looks for translations in both XDG_DATA_DIRS and XDG_DATA_HOME because we don't install to /usr which would be the default
<lool> sergiusens: where's the code / mr?
<lool> sergiusens: It looks like some kind of sed typo
<cwayne> tedg, would that be appropriate to set?
<tedg> kalikiana, So you think we should add the application dir the to the list of XDG_DATA_DIRS ?
<Kaleo> mhall119, please
<mhall119> Kaleo: which one do you want to keep on the schedule? the performance one?
<kalikiana> cwayne: tedg yes. the code has no knowledge of exact path names, only XDG_
<cwayne> tedg, so maybe we just append APP_DIR to XDG_DATA_DIRS?
<Kaleo> mhall119, yes
 * tedg updates bug
<tedg> jdstrand, Can we add that to aa-click-exec as well?  What project should I add a bug task to?  :-)
<tedg> jdstrand, bug 1250546
<ubot5> bug 1250546 in Upstart Application Launcher "Application Dir should be added to XDG_DATA_DIRS" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250546
<stgraber> barry: thanks
<sergiusens> lool, it's not a sed typo
<ogra_> stgraber, i'm on 20 proper now (took a while)
<ogra_> just to confirm
<sergiusens> lool, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/+junk/click_ready/view/head:/click-build.py#L161
<stgraber> ogra_: good
<sergiusens> lool, on jenkins it just failed on two runs for some reason I haven't seem to discovered
<stgraber> ogra_: the bug report barry mentioned earlier will fix the bug that caused your phone to want to upgrade to 17 instead of 20 and I'll poke at the server side of things to figure out wth went wrong here
<ogra_> stgraber, perfect
<ogra_> i'm happy we catched all this in -proposed
<stgraber> ogra_: AFAICT the server somehow used trusty as the base of the delta for the image after the revert (instead of trusty-proposed)
<ogra_> oh
<stgraber> ogra_: so the image wouldn't have broken any device but it'd have contained way more than it should have
<ogra_> yeah
<sergiusens> lool, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/phablet-tools/system_image_switch/+merge/194904
<sergiusens> lool, ogra_ that will forcibly allow to flash from recovery without losing data
<ogra_> sergiusens, great !
<lool> sergiusens: I can confirm the bug in the function somewhere: Replacing /usr/share/music-app/images/music.png with ges/music.png
<lool> it's in strip_path
<lool> (strip_path('/usr/share/music-app/images/music.png', '/home/lool/bzr/launchpad/music-app')
<cwayne> tedg, made that bug also affect click-apparmor
<sergiusens> lool, you ran it and it happened to you too? :-/
<lool> sergiusens: lstrip is your issue
<sergiusens> lool, I ran it like 10 times and couldn't get it
<lool> sergiusens: it depends of the path
<lool> sergiusens: basically lstrip will remove all the chars listed, not the string
<sergiusens> lool, right
<sergiusens> lool, path on jenkins is always the same though; so seems strange that it would alternately work/fail
<sergiusens> lool, nvm, I see it
<lool> sergiusens: Change to this:
<lool>             if basename in files:
<lool>                 basename = os.path.join(os.path.relpath(root, path), basename)
<lool>                 break
<sergiusens> lool, already am
<lool> sergiusens: BTW can't send a mp on a +junk branch   :-)
<sergiusens> lool, I should probably create a project for this; although I always thought we'd drop the debian packaging from the core apps eventually and not need this at all
<lool> sergiusens: running ./phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed -d mako --system-image-read with your branch
<lool> and some user data
<sergiusens> lool, do it from recovery; I tried on my manta and worked fine fwiw
<lool> sergiusens: Yes, this is from recovery
<lool> sergiusens: lp:~lool/+junk/click-ready-music-app-test
<lool> sergiusens: added a test case just for you!  ;-)
<lool> sergiusens: I see your branch doesn't have the fix yet, so I've pushed the fix as another rev now
<sergiusens> lool, oh, was testing but have the bzr push ready
<lool> sergiusens: Hmm oddly didn't get it a minute ago; did you just push?
<lool> sergiusens: just copy test_clickbuild.py then  :-)
<sergiusens> lool, ack
 * lool needs to run now, bye!
<sergiusens> lool, also, if you have time, add that MR for phablet-tools to the landing plan
<lool> sergiusens: BTW phablet-tools branch worked
<lool> sergiusens: Oh gosh
<lool> sergiusens: how do I do that nowadays?
<sergiusens> lool, I have no idea!
<sergiusens> lool, no hurries, jenkins is busted
<ogra_> lool, nothing changed
<ogra_> right, and we have no infrastructure atm
<lool> ok, well this will land in trunk at some point and we can take it at the earliest convenience
 * lool runs
<sergiusens> lool, that's what I've been doing
<sergiusens> someone will pick stuff up eventually
<ogra_> yeah, we'll drown in suddenly processed MPs for a few days
<cwayne> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> cwayne, pong
<cwayne> kenvandine, hey, we're trying to get an evernote account-plugin setup, but are having some trouble with signond
<cwayne> kenvandine, it's succesfully authenticating, but not actually adding the account
<cwayne> kenvandine, https://pastebin.canonical.com/100304/
<kenvandine> cwayne, yeah... i looked at that this morning
<kenvandine> mardy told dpm he'd look at it tomorrow
<kenvandine> <mardy> dpm: yes, it fails because the token_secret field is empty
<kenvandine>  dpm: I'll have a better look tomorrow at the spec and at evernote's documentation
<kenvandine> cwayne, ^^
<cwayne> kenvandine, ah, alright
<cwayne> sorry, hadn't seen that :)
<kenvandine> cwayne, it's failing to get the token to save
<kenvandine> cwayne, it was in another channel
<kenvandine> not your fault :)
<kenvandine> i reproduced the problem myself, but it is beyond my understanding of oauth to figure it out
<bean> oauth is 0 fun
<kenvandine> indeed
<cwayne> oauth is about as fun as stepping on legos
<kenvandine> cwayne, i step on legos frequently... hazard of having 3 kids ;)
<kenvandine> it hurts!
<JamesIsIn> Hello, folks.
<JamesIsIn> I'm hoping to find a way to maybe add the Touch repos to an installation of Ubu 13.10 so as to gain at least certain aspects of the Touch GUI in Ubu 13.10.
<JamesIsIn> ubuntu-touch
<cwayne> kenvandine, it's the worst :)
<JamesIsIn> oh?
<JamesIsIn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187351
<JamesIsIn> I installed 13.10 on this Acer Iconia Tab and would like to test some of the new GUI in an environment where I can still revert to the regular desktop should it become necessary.
<JamesIsIn> Is that... difficult to accomplish?
<kenvandine> JamesIsIn, you can't really right now
<JamesIsIn> No packages/repo?
<JamesIsIn> ... for regular Ubu?
<kenvandine> JamesIsIn, it's not just packages, there is platform stuff that it needs
<kenvandine> which isn't installable that way yet
<kenvandine> JamesIsIn, when we finish with the convergence work, it'll be simpler
<JamesIsIn> kenvandine - Is there a timeline?  Approximate?
<kenvandine> i think a fair bit of the convergence work will come together for 14.04, but i don't think we have hard goals for it to be complete
<kenvandine> you'll most likely be able to install the unity8 shell on 14.04 and use it
<kenvandine> and things will work
<kenvandine> at least that is the goal
<kenvandine> so most of what you want will probably be there in 14.04
<JamesIsIn> kenvandine - Already part of 14.04 or installable in 14.04?
<kenvandine> probably optional
<kenvandine> so installable or maybe something you select at install time
<mhall119> is this something we support? https://plus.google.com/u/0/+kaimast/posts/PxYnCmCKShR
<JamesIsIn> kenvandine - So if I get on the testing path for 14.04 I will likely see that functionality early next year (if all goes well)?
<sergiusens> mhall119, it's being worked on
<sergiusens> mhall119, emulator mostly works except the glesx -> host gl
<sergiusens> that's being worked on
<mhall119> sergiusens: can you give him an update in the comments?
<sergiusens> done
<kenvandine> JamesIsIn, yeah, and stay tuned to UDS next week
<kenvandine> these decisions will happen then
<mandel_> barry, ping
<JamesIsIn> Thanks, kenvandine.  I'm eager to test UbuT and I have this extra device.  I'll keep looking for announcements.  Feel free to comment on my forum post should you find anything definitive.
<mandel_> ogra_, ping
<n-iCe> hello guys
<pmcgowan> mandel_, are you familiar with the existing work on the download manager api?
<mandel_> pmcgowan, hm.. what exactly do you mean?
<pmcgowan> mandel_, we already defined and reviewed a QML API
<pmcgowan> we meaning osomon
<mandel_> pmcgowan, yes, I have the google doc, nevertheless I'm going to show that in a vUDS session before I implement it, AFAIK I'm going to be the one doing that
<pmcgowan> mandel_, ok, check with olivier to see if he had started implementation, I amnot sure
<mandel_> pmcgowan, do you have the google doc?
<pmcgowan> I did have
<mandel_> pmcgowan, I'd like to link that to the blueprint
<pmcgowan> let me check
<mandel_> thx
<pmcgowan> mandel_, I shared it to you
<mandel_> pmcgowan, thx a lot
<mandel_> pmcgowan, osomon in at  CET I'll ping him on wed morning his time
<pmcgowan> mandel_, very good
<n-iCe> ubuntu touch
<n-iCe> so it has apps already?
<beuno> n-iCe, it has ~150 apps
<n-iCe> twitter? facebook?
<robotfuel> I need to run tests other than autopilot on the phone can someone review/approve this merge proposal? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris.gagnon/phablet-tools/run-test-without-autopilot/+merge/194920
<robotfuel> sergiusens: can you review ^?
<sergiusens> robotfuel, no worries, got it in an email; is jenkins up though?
<robotfuel> sergiusens: good question
<robotfuel> sergiusens: I haven't checked, it was down eariler
<cwayne> still down for me
<sergiusens> robotfuel, cwayne from what I hear it's a day away still
<cwayne> sergiusens, i heard maybe thursday
<robotfuel> sergiusens: ack thanks.
<Anonynimity> hey, so I have a few questions about porting...
<Anonynimity> 1) current components used from android -- Do I have to install OpenGL ES2.0 HAL and drivers, Media HAL and RILD for modem support manually or should they be included in the kernel?
<Anonynimity> 2) Pre-installed images -- do I have to use a preinstalled image for any device or should the device already be supported?
<Anonynimity> anyone?
<smoku> lxc-start: failed to run pre-start hooks for container 'android'.
<smoku> where should i look for these pre-start hooks?
<TechieElf> Hello, i'm back again to nag you all some more :p
<TechieElf> Any devs active ? I have a request
<TechieElf> I need another dev to help me out with sms/calling for a port. I have no idea how to get it to work
<xnox> TechieElf: you should have ritld daemon available/running in the android container.
<TechieElf> I'm pretty sure it is. I'm just confused. What is the difference between GSM and CDMA?
<xnox> TechieElf: one works, the other one doesn't.
<xnox> TechieElf: and if you have CDMA phone / network you are out of luck.
<TechieElf> How do I know if I do?
<xnox> TechieElf: does your phone have a SIM card?
<TechieElf> Yes
<xnox> you most likely have GSM phone.
<TechieElf> Is there a possibility of it being both? http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Xt907_Info
<xnox> TechieElf: same model of the phone, often are released in either variants. depends which one you have.
<TechieElf> Well then I guess mine is GSM. I have a SIM card. So what is required for this to work?
<xnox> TechieElf: you should have ritld daemon available/running in the android container.
<xnox> on top of that, ophone should work with it, but i have no idea how to verify / check that ophono is ok.
<TechieElf> Hashcode, the link to the xt907 phablet zip is dead
<Anonynimity> current components used from android -- Do I have to install OpenGL ES2.0 HAL and drivers, Media HAL and RILD for modem support manually or should they be included in the kernel?
<Anonynimity> Pre-installed images -- do I have to use a preinstalled image for any device or should the device already be supported?
<Hashcode> *le sigh* .. goo.im being annoying.
<Hashcode> I lost about 50% of my files during an upgrade and I only had about 20% of those files to re-upload.
<Hashcode> TechieElf: that was for the old ubuntu-touch anyway
<Anonynimity> Hashcode, would you know what I need to do to port ubuntu onto a new device?
<Hashcode> No but there's a decent wiki write-up for porting.
<TechieElf> Ouch. Ever think of using a new file host? Also, I'm a little stuck trying to find the source of the xt907 port. Not sure what is what
<Anonynimity> I'm looking at it Hashcode... I'm just not sure on these 2 parts...
<TechieElf> I've been sent here but I'm not really sure how this counts as source code: https://github.com/razrqcom-dev-team/android_local_razrqcom/tree/phablet
<Hashcode> That's the local manifest for the old ubuntu-touch repo to build the Android bits for XT907
<Hashcode> so when you have that in the .repo/local_manifests folder it will repo sync down the needed gits
<smoku> TechieElf, this manifest worked for me just fine
<Hashcode> But really TechieElf that older version has no legs now.  Everyone needs to rebuild w/ a flipped image style build.
<smoku> TechieElf, I have a working build using that manifest.
<smoku> + some hacking in ubuntu-boot.img
<Hashcode> Right
<TechieElf> I have no idea how to flip it :P
<smoku> Hashcode, any hints why I have nothing on display?  even cat /dev/urandom > /dev/fb0 does nothing
<Hashcode> XT907 has a kind of odd panel
<smoku> Hashcode, I have xt925
<Hashcode> There could be some issue with the panel coming up correctly
<Hashcode> ah
<Hashcode> I'd have to debug it to really know
<smoku> I managed to get android container up and I see a lot of processes running (like lightdm and unity8)
<smoku> but nothing on display still
<TechieElf> Well should I start from scratch then for the flipped image style? Or is pulling the old source beneficial?
<Hashcode> Yeah the current builds for ubuntu-touch are for trusty
<Hashcode> that manifest was used on the Raring builds
<TechieElf> Hmmmm.
<smoku> TechieElf, the old manifest worked for me just fine. the main issue it to 'fastboot flash boot ubuntu-boot.img' manually to have new init
<TechieElf> I'm not sure I understand what you're saying. :/
<smoku> TechieElf, also look at bug 1250238 - explains a fix i needed to do in ubuntu-boot.img so it could find my data partition
<ubot5> bug 1250238 in ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd (Ubuntu) "udev 60-persistent-storage.rules missing block/by-name rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1250238
<smoku> TechieElf, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting up to "Enabling_a_new_device"
<smoku> TechieElf, then instead breakfast do what is in https://github.com/razrqcom-dev-team/android_local_razrqcom/tree/phablet README
<smoku> TechieElf, then repo sync && brunch xt907
<TechieElf> Is there a package needed for breakfast and brunch?
<Anonynimity> msm8660_defconfig will work instead of cyanogenmod_[codename]_defconfig, won't it?
<TechieElf> I'm used to Windows as a dev environment so excuse these newbie questions :p
<Anonynimity> for a huawei fusion 2?
 * Anonynimity 's first development is ubuntu touch porting 
<Anonynimity> oops
<smoku> TechieElf, these functions get added to your shell when you do ". build/envsetup.sh"
<Anonynimity> so excuse all the newbie questions... this is my first time doing this...
<TechieElf> Alright. One sec. I'm on (gross) Windows and have to get back on Ubuntu
<Anonynimity> smoku - do you know if that will work instead of using cyanogenmod_[codename_defconfig
<smoku> Anonynimity, I would stick to the kernel config your CM10.1 uses
<Anonynimity> but I don't have that kernel config file as it's an unofficial port of CM10.1
<Anonynimity> I finally found the kernel source for the huawei fusion 2
<TechieElf> smoku: mkdir .repo/local_manifests from the README is throwing an error at me
<smoku> TechieElf, what error? :)
<TechieElf> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘.repo/local_manifests’: No such file or directory
<smoku> Anonynimity, then use the unofficial port kernel and config. start with a working one
<smoku> TechieElf, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting up to "Enabling_a_new_device"
<Anonynimity> where would I find the unofficial port kernel and config files?
<TechieElf> I swear I already have. I'll see if I missed anything
<smoku> TechieElf, phablet-dev-bootstrap should initialize repo for you and create .repo dir
<smoku> Anonynimity, ask the author of the port
<user82> hi all. how is battery life currently doing on a nexus 4? android as comparison maybe?
<user82> somewhat half, or is that a review with wrong information i got there
<TechieElf> Whelp , guess i'll redo phablet-dev-bootstrap because it looks like I messed up there.
<TechieElf> smoku: So after pulling the source, changing some things, and then building, is there anything I need to do to be able to use the trusty zip?
<smoku> TechieElf, after installing both zips via recovery, you need to 'fastboot flash boot ubuntu-boot.img'
<TechieElf> What's that for?
<smoku> it's boot image with ubuntu initrd inside
<TechieElf> Ah.
<smoku> TechieElf, this is what makes it "flipped".  cm's boot.img has android initrd, which booted first and then started ubuntu in container
<smoku> TechieElf, ubuntu-boot.img starts ubuntu first (from /data/ubuntu) and then android in a container
<TechieElf> Oh okay. That explains why I didn't know about it
<TechieElf> I'm almost done grabbing the source and then I'll dig in :3
<S_Wise> How is the desktop and TV convergence coming along?—Any developers? I can't get it on my phone.
<S_Wise> How is the desktop and TV convergence coming along?—Any developers? I can't get it on my phone.
<S_Wise> How is the desktop and TV convergence coming along?—Any developers? I can't get it on my phone.
<S_Wise> How is the desktop and TV convergence coming along?—Any developers? I can't get it on my phone.
<S_Wise> How is the desktop and TV convergence coming along?—Any developers? I can't get it on my phone.
<TechieElf> Spam much?
<S_Wise> How is the desktop and TV convergence coming along?—Any developers? I can't get it on my phone.
<S_Wise> All the time.
<TechieElf> Haha. Isn't this an odd place to discuss desktop and TV convergence?
<S_Wise> It is the ubuntu touch irc
<S_Wise> So, you talk about the ubuntu touch
<S_Wise> Which is supposed to have desktop and TV convergence
<TechieElf> Fair enough.
<S_Wise> Isn't it though!
<TechieElf> I'm guessing the priorty right now is phones because I haven't even heard of the TV and desktop convergence being mentioned here.
<S_Wise> Anyway, anyone know when mir will get the power to do that on phones?
<S_Wise> Well, its how the phones use unity
<S_Wise> High-end smartphones have a brain as powerful as a full PC. Ubuntu, with its next-generation Mir graphics architecture, uniquely enables a new kind of convergence device: a phone that docks to become a full PC and thin client. Enterprise IT departments will soon be able to replace phones, thin clients and laptops with a single corporate device.  With support for remote Windows apps over Microsoft RDP, Citrix or VMWare, the Ubuntu
<S_Wise> From: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/operators-and-oems
<S_Wise> And at the high end, Ubuntu paves the way for a new category of superphones, with a full PC desktop accessible just by docking the device to a monitor and keyboard. A handheld PC is the future of personal computing — true convergence.
<S_Wise> Also from: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/operators-and-oems
<smoku> S_Wise, it's still years to come
<TechieElf> I'm predicting 2015
<S_Wise> MIR is guarenteed to have it April 17
<S_Wise> guaranteed
<TechieElf> smoku I have all the source (finally). What's the next logical step?
<smoku> TechieElf, then instead breakfast do what is in https://github.com/razrqcom-dev-team/android_local_razrqcom/tree/phablet README
<TechieElf> I did and it looks like its grabbing stuff, i.e the msm8960 kernel. Is this correct?
<cwayne> stgraber, are we waiting on something else to merge this? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/no-hardcoding-user/+merge/194004
<kdub> hey rsalveti, any chance this wishlist-bug could be put back on the radar? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libhybris/+bug/1224635
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224635 in libhybris (Ubuntu) "android-platform-headers does not inclue hwcomper headers" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<rsalveti> kdub: yup, it'll be fixed at my next libhybris upload (will take a few days still)
<smoku> TechieElf, yes
<kdub> rsalveti, thanks. no need to rush it through
<kdub> smoku, or TechieElf are you trying to get the razr working with mir?
<TechieElf> I'm not familiar with the term mir and I'm working on the xt907 port.
<smoku> kdub, nope. just latest prebuilt image
<kdub> ah, alright
<smoku> kdub, I don't have working fb0 yet, so I don't even think about Mir ;-)
<TechieElf> I'm feeling left out guysssss, whats Mir?
<kdub> TechieElf, mir is the display server for ubuntu touch
<smoku> TechieElf, wikipedia has a good article on Mir
<TechieElf> What are the benefits/uses of Mir?
<kdub> TechieElf, the uses are much like surfaceflinger/X/etc, clients can connect to it and put pixels on the screen
<TechieElf> Thanks kdub
<TechieElf> smoku: Finally I have everything. How do I make sure that daemon is running for sms/calling ?
<smoku> TechieElf, just 'adb shell' and see if you have rild and ofono runniing
<TechieElf> smoku: And if it's not?
<smoku> TechieElf, check /var/log to see why
<Nothing_Much> How do I get Android headers?
<Nothing_Much> I can't figure out how to get these headers guys, I tried downloading the entire source, but I ran out of disk space..
<Nothing_Much> Hello?
<smoku> Nothing_Much, what do you need it for?
<Nothing_Much> libhybris on a desktop
<Nothing_Much> I found a tutorial
<Nothing_Much> But it requires android headers
<Nothing_Much> And I can't for the life of me figure out how to get them or use them
<Nothing_Much> I have the "android-headers-project (or whatever it's called)" package installed
<Nothing_Much> But that doesn't work
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-13
<smoku> why would you wand libhybris on a desktop?
<Nothing_Much> Even if I include the "/usr/include" folder, it still doesn't work, it wants a file called android-version.h or something
<Nothing_Much> I'm on an Arm PC at the moment
<Nothing_Much> with an SGX 544 graphics card
<Nothing_Much> That's why I need libhybris
<smoku> oh
<smoku> so I guess you need to pull the android source for your PC, to get that
<smoku> you can do that on an intel PC wit a bigger hdd
<Nothing_Much> smoku: just for headers?
<Nothing_Much> do I need more than just headers for libhybris?
<TechieElf> smoku I'm clueless on how to build from the source. The instructions in the readme only show how to get the source
<smoku> Nothing_Much, I would check how Mer guys are building it
<Nothing_Much> it's only for the cubiboard...
<smoku> TechieElf, follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<smoku> Nothing_Much, the procedure for your board should be similar
<Nothing_Much> yeah but
<Nothing_Much> where are the android headers that don't take up all of my freaking hdd space????
<Nothing_Much> I used that repo init script
<Nothing_Much> and it downloads ALL OF THE PROJECTS
<Nothing_Much> I ONLY NEED 4.2.1_R1
<Nothing_Much> Sheesh, I've been at this for freaking days
<kdub> no need to shout
<kdub> https://android.googlesource.com/platform/hardware/libhardware/
<Nothing_Much> oh my god it still doesn't work
<Nothing_Much> now it's asking for manifest files
<Nothing_Much> I need step by step instructions just to get these damn headers
<Nothing_Much> pardon my language
<TechieElf> smoku: "make: *** No rule to make target `/home/techieelf/xt907_phablet/out/host/linux-x86/bin/bsdiff', needed by `/home/techieelf/xt907_phablet/out/target/product/xt907/cm_xt907-ota-eng.techieelf.zip'.  Stop." Something went wrong when building?
<smoku> TechieElf, or the repo for xt907 is not compatible with trusty-phablet anymore
<TechieElf> What can I do?
<smoku> TechieElf, fix it :)
<TechieElf> How? :P
<TechieElf> smoku.. when you say not compatible.. what exactly do you mean?
<smoku> TechieElf, requires files which current build does not provide
<TechieElf> smoku: As in android propietary blobs?
<smoku> bsdiff does not sound like proprietary ;-)
<TechieElf> smoku: I have no clue what half of these things are yet.. explain? :3
<smoku> TechieElf, I don't have time for crash course. but I will answer specific questions when you have ones
<TechieElf> smoku: I grabbed bsdiff's source and plopped it in where it was needed. Hope that was correct.
<Thunderkey> any helpful tips for installing touch on a motorola xoom?
<TechieElf> smoku the build finished. Can you explain what the different files that were outputted are for?
<TechieElf> Any devs still active?
<TechieElf> Welcome back, Nothing_Much
<TechieElf> Hashcode, you available for a moment? I've built the xt907 phablet zip and flashed it along with the trusty fs, and flashed the ubuntu-boot.img. I'm stuck in a boot loop. Ideas?
<AskUbuntu> Install Ubuntu SDK in Pear OS 8 | http://askubuntu.com/q/376288
<unpopsicle> does ubuntu touch have that desktop mode yet?
<SamZaNemesis> You can run X11 over HDMI, yes
<RAOF> Wait, what? Really?
<SamZaNemesis> Ubuntu Touch REQUIRES VT support, required to run X, and it happens to include X as well, since Ubuntu touch at it's core is Android Linux you can change the framebuffer for X to the MHL port
<RAOF> I guess you can use fbdev there. I didn't know we shipped /usr/bin/Xorg
<SamZaNemesis> my builds for Motorola Defy at least ship with X
<SamZaNemesis> I wanted to add VT support to my HTC Ville (One S) but I don't know how to do kernel debugging
<SamZaNemesis> but yeah, I'm sure most of "Ubuntu for Android" is based on just chrooted ubuntu with a kernel with VT support, but canonical has stopped doing open development because they want to license it to companies
<unpopsicle> SamZaNemesis: I thought ubuntu for android was a different project
<RAOF> Yeah, 'tis.
<SamZaNemesis> Ubuntu for android is a different project
<newbie___> hello
<newbie___> anyone can help me with some problem
<den4ik> how do i start building image for new device? (crespo) all "read me"s seems to be outdated
<dholbach> good morning
<den4ik> good evening
<qiuxue> hi
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Kindness Day! :-D
<jalcine> hi jos
<jalcine> next time ask me if you want a PM
<jalcine> it's like walking into my house and borrowing a pen and I don't know who you are
<jalcine> jos: stop PMing me in private
<unpopsicle> jalcine: maybe he wants some sexy text action
<jalcine> unpopsicle: lol well I'm not down
<mandel_> oSoMoN, ping
<ogra_> mandel_, hey, you pinged yesterday
<mandel_> ogra_, yes, I had a fix for u-d-m about that upgrade bug, I wondered if you could test it in a device but ti looks like it was also fixed in the server side and in the s-i client side
<mandel_> ogra_, we hit 3 bugs at once... impressive
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> well, vila still had some probs today
<mandel_> ogra_, yeah, I read the bug, I had not deployed my fix (PS Jenkins is down and I'm waiting on that)
<ogra_> (he was stuck on 17 and didnt get an update provided by the UZI but s-i-c worked)
<ogra_> *UI
<ogra_> yup, i know ...
<mandel_> ogra_, the issue with the progress bar is that the progress is calculated based on the number of files.. so when I get to same local paths I'm writing to the same path and that makes the progress funky
<ogra_> right ... well, if there is a fix we're all fine ...
<ogra_> (once CI is back)
<mandel_> ogra_, I've fixed that but nevertheless I've greatly improve u-d-m (going to sound like a project manager) and removed a lot of tech debt
<ogra_> :)
<mandel_> ogra_, fixes are in trunk and in a saucy branch I have to minimize the diff in saucy
<vila> mandel_: ha, progress bar issues make sense then, duplicate files issues are fixed right ? (But not yet available IIUC)
<mandel_> vila, yes, it is fixed but not available
<vila> great
<mandel_> vila, once CI is fixed we will land it
<mandel_> didrocks, ping
<vila> mandel_: still waiting for feedback on whether CI is plugged (power and network) again, *then* we can start making sure the engine is functional (IP -> name migration)
<didrocks> hey mandel_
<mandel_> didrocks, hello!
<mandel_> didrocks, I'm wondering, I have a fix that was hitting us with u-d-m and si to be landed in lp:ubuntu-download-manager/saucy  (and trunk)
<mandel_> didrocks, could we land the one in the saucy branch as soon as CI is back?
<didrocks> mandel_: no, apart from really critical fix, we don't land anything else in saucy
<didrocks> as told in many emails :)
<didrocks> we don't support the saucy build, people in less than a week will migrate to trusty on the stable channel
<mandel_> didrocks, it is a critical bug, stops you from upgrading :)
<mandel_> didrocks, but we can ignore it, as you wish
<didrocks> mandel_: will people on image 100 won't be able to upgrade on image 20?
<mandel_> didrocks, it is related with the delta, to be honest I think that they also fixed the bug in the server side and the delta is not longer generated two files with the same path
<didrocks> mandel_: ok, so if this can work with the server update only, I would prefer that
<didrocks> mandel_: I assume we'll start doing some more tests soon anyway, will keep you posted
<mandel_> didrocks, AFAIK it can, we can double check with barry
<mandel_> didrocks, great, let me know.. I'm doing a lot of work to make integration tests easier for u-d-m so we might be able to get things more testable
<mandel_> didrocks, one small question, do you know any expert with lcov to give me a hand to add coverage reports for u-d-m?
<didrocks> mandel_: IIRC, tvoss explored that
<mandel_> thx
<mandel_> tvoss, ping
<didrocks> yw ;)
<davmor2> Morning all
<tvoss> mandel_, hey there
<mandel_> tvoss, hello! I was wondering if you could give me a hand with gcovr and lcov
<mandel_> tvoss, I'm trying to add reports for u-d-m but I'm getting empty files :-/
<tvoss> mandel_, udm?
<mandel_> tvoss, sorry, Ubuntu Download Manager (u-d-m) is the daemon that allows to perform long lasting downloads in the phone
<tvoss> mandel_, ah okay. I assume that you have a cmake setup?
<mandel_> tvoss, right now, used by system image upgrades, click packages installation and other few thigs
<mandel_> tvoss, well, I have it correctly set up for qmake
<mandel_> tvoss, here -> lp:~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/add-coverage
<tvoss> mandel_, why is that? we have ready-made coverage reporting for cmake available
<mandel_> tvoss, because u-d-m was stared with qmake before we started using cmake everywhere
<tvoss> mandel_, hmmm, would that be a good oppurtunity to switch over to cmake, then?
<mandel_> tvoss, and I have not added 'moving to cmake' as one of my priorities right now
<tvoss> mandel_, moving to cmake would give you the coverage reporting immediately, plus cross-building, once that works flawlessly ootb
<mandel_> tvoss, could.. but I'm the only devel in the project and I have lots of bugs to deal with :-/
<mandel_> tvoss, is more of a time issue than anything else
<mandel_> tvoss, but I found not related issues to qmake, for example, the lcov version in ubuntu was giving problems
<oSoMoN> mandel_, pong
<tvoss> mandel_, okay, what kind of lcov issues were you experiencing?
<mandel_> oSoMoN, one question, have you started with the downloading sdk?
<mandel_> tvoss, let me find the output, one sec (or a few)
<oSoMoN> mandel_, nope, afaik the task has been moved to your team, lucky you :)
<mandel_> oSoMoN, hahahaha
<mandel_> oSoMoN, yes, so I was told, but I wanted to check
<mandel_> tvoss, for example => http://paste.ubuntu.com/6405182/
<mandel_> tvoss, that is with lcov in ubuntu, if I do a checkout of lcov and install it the issue is fixed
<tvoss> interesting, I get the warnings, too, but I have results nevertheless
<mandel_> tvoss, might me that I did something in the coverage.pri that is in the project
<oSoMoN> mandel_, actually, I had started that a while ago: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/downloadmanager
<DJJeff> will apps like google maps, netflix run on ubuntu touch?
<oSoMoN> mandel_, it’s only the interfaces as we agreed them, no actual implementation
<mandel_> oSoMoN, is a good start nevertheless :)
<mandel_> oSoMoN, this is the valid doc, right => https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1fqeIXENmZsY2ziO9_pq3Xt6xVtLVa4xmb009dJxzaQo/edit#heading=h.hvv839nh8gg0
 * mandel_ needs to add a url shortening script for his irc client
<TechieElf> Hey. Any fellow devs active?
<TechieElf> smoku can you help me figure out where I went wrong? I grabbed the source, built it, then flashed the phablet zip, trusty-preinstalled-touch-armf.zip, and ubuntu-boot.img and I'm stuck in a boot loop.
<oSoMoN> mandel_, yes
<mandel_> oSoMoN, ok, do you mind attending to the vUDS talk about it? http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22104/appdev-1311-udm-sdk/
<davmor2> ogra_: just updated to 21 and it installed and didn't kill my phone good start
<mandel_> tvoss, could you also be present here => http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22104/appdev-1311-udm-sdk/  (if possible)
<mandel_> tvoss, I'd like to get your input about the lifecycle  of apps and how we should deal with them from an SDK point of view
<tvoss> mandel_, sure
<mandel_> tvoss, awesome, thx!
<davmor2> seb128: daft question on system settings on maguro it takes an age to change from one view to another is there a reason for that?  I don't know if it is the same for the n4
<seb128> davmor2, is that a new issue? and no, we just do standard toolkit use afaik ... is that the only app having that issue?
<tvoss> mandel_, subscribed to the blueprint
<mandel_> tvoss, thx a lot, I'd really appreciate your input regarding the lifecycle because we will be missing dbus signals when the app is paused or killed and I don't really know what is the recommended things to do
<tvoss> mandel_, ack, is there a high-level document that explains how things are wired together?
<davmor2> seb128: some of the apps have an initial slow start up but I've grown accustomed to that, they work fairly well after.  I think it slowed in Trusty I'm pretty sure that the app was snappier in Saucy
<Guest37186> hello
<davmor2> seb128: latter I'll take a video to show you what I mean
<seb128> davmor2, check with the toolkit/mir guys maybe, ubuntu-system-settings didn't change since saucy
<Guest37186> how to set  audio latency with terminal?
<Guest37186> 41k, 4096 on jackd
<mandel_> tvoss, I just have a wiki with the dbus API and not a very detail explanation. I'll update the wiki to ad such explanations and will point to the wiki from the blueprint
<Guest37186> Cant find a thing
<tvoss> mandel_, yup, that would be really helpful, thx
<davmor2> seb128: will do thanks
<seb128> davmor2, yw
<mandel_> tvoss, I do have state machine diagrams (need to update those) on the diff states of the downloads, group downloads and the  download queue, I'll add those to the wiki too
<Guest37186> mandel_ do you know the command?
<tvoss> mandel_, yeah, whatever you have got :)
<Guest37186> to set audio latency with terminal?
<mandel_> Guest37186, sorry, no idea
<Guest37186> I'm using Jackd but can't find a thing for set Jackd to 41k, 4096 via terminal
<davmor2> Guest37186: this is not a help channel, it is developer channel you want to ask on #ubuntu
<davmor2> Guest37186: more people there aimed at general help, they should be able to help you.
<Guest37186> ok thanks
<oSoMoN> mandel_, will od
<oSoMoN> do
<ogra_> davmor2, good to hear :)
<mandel_> oSoMoN, sweet, I'll try to get some people that I know that are interested to join too
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: is the tests inside the same TestCase run in any specific order ? and if there are many TestCase in the same qml file, is the component outisde of the TestCases instantiated many times, one per TestCase run, or just once at startup ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: alphabetical order afaik. it's instantiated once per file
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: uff, ok, so there's no way to reset things between test, and we need a qml file per test
<nerochiaro> that's kind of cumbersome
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: you can use a loader
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: hmm, clever
<cwayne> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> hey chris
<mzanetti> cwayne: ^
<cwayne> hey mzanetti were you looking for me at some point last week?
<mzanetti> cwayne: ah yeah. saw your post about the fitbit app. as I was hacking on mine anyways (making it work offline) I also added support for badges
<mzanetti> cwayne: had a question there but figured the solution
<cwayne> mzanetti, ah, nice!
<cwayne> mzanetti, i'm not sure i'd ever release mine at this point, was just a way for me to learn qml :)
<mzanetti> cwayne: yeah. but feel free to contribute to mine. the code is on launchpad. for example feeding the infographics would be nice.
<cwayne> mzanetti, sure!  i'll have to take a look
<cwayne> the one thing that worries me there is i have 0 c++ experience
<mzanetti> cwayne: Qt is not C++
<mzanetti> well, it is sort of... but makes it much easier
<mzanetti> give it a try
<cwayne> will do :)
<cwayne> dpm, any luck re: evernote account?
<dpm> hi cwayne, mardy traced it to be https://code.google.com/p/accounts-sso/source/detail?r=8fb9330ec6b5a3b8363d982e85b639e162fa5508&name=empty-secret-token&repo=signon-plugin-oauth2 - the fix is now pending review and merge and then we'll need to package up signon-plugin-oauth2 with the fix
<cwayne> dpm, nice!
<cwayne> dpm, ok, so i'll get this account-plugin into a ppa then
<cwayne> i assume that means there should be no change to the plugin?
<mardy> kenvandine: can you review this? It's important for evernote: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon-plugin-oauth2/packaging/+merge/195030
<dpm> cwayne, awesome, thanks! Not that I know of, other than adding the Evernote icon to it (my .provider file abused the Twitter icon)
<cwayne> dpm, yep, i've taken care of that :)
<dpm> great :)
<kenvandine> mardy, will do
<cwayne> mardy, will that be SRU'd to saucy? or just go into trusty
<mardy> cwayne: just trusty, unless someone really needs it on saucy
<mardy> cwayne: the package dependencies are not changes, so one can install it manually on saucy, if needed
<cwayne> mardy, awesome, thanks
<chris_> hi, does ubuntu on the galaxy nexus currently support nfc via nfc-tools?
 * ogra_ doesnt think nfc is supported at all yet 
<ogra_> we might have a vUDS session for this next week ... tvoss might know
<tvoss> ogra_, it is not supported yet. not aware of a session. ChickenCutlass, ^ are you aware of any session on nfc support?
 * ogra_ thought that falls under general sensors support somehow
<ChickenCutlass> tvoss, no
<cwayne> ogra_, hey, are we still waiting on initramfs merges?
<ogra_> like compass, magnetometer etc etc
<tvoss> ogra_, it's not a sensor, more bluetooth-like
<ogra_> ah
 * ogra_ has No F*cking Clue about NFC 
<ogra_> :P
<Stskeeps> libhybris has (at least) nxp nfc support
<Stskeeps> you'll need to write the rest of the glue though
<ogra_> cwayne, which ones ?
<ogra_> we're currently waiting for the CI system to come back after the move
<ogra_> (which includes the image testing system too)
<cwayne> ogra_, specifically this one, it still needs a top-approve (it'd make sense to wait for jenkins then, i'd forgotten about that) https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/no-hardcoding-user/+merge/194004
<ogra_> cwayne, ah, yeah i remember this one ...
<ogra_> i'll process it as soon as we have some image test results again (iirc i had added a landing plan entry)
<chris_> ok, thank you
<cwayne> ogra_, ah, alright, thanks :)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: is there any way to do >= or <= comparisons in QML unit tests ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: verify()
<mardy> kenvandine: I updated that MP with the correct version in the changelog
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: no way to do "eventually" with that, right ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: no
<cwayne> kalikiana, i tried out tedg's MR to add XDG_DATA_DIR to upstart-app-launch, but still no translations :(
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ok thanks
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: well... there is something
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: check out unity8. we have a "tryCompareFunction()"
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: that is somewhat like the lambda + Eventually in AP
<kenvandine> mardy, thx
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: that sounds good
<tedg> cwayne, ping me if it looks like my issue.  I'm sure it's not because the tests pass, but you never know ;-)
<cwayne> tedg, sure thing :)  although i see XDG_DATA_DIRS being set, so I'm sure its another issue
<cwayne> kalikiana, ^
<mardy> kenvandine: did you forget to top-approve, or is there some issue? (I see that jenkins is down?)
<cjohnston> mardy: the entire lab is still down
<rickspencer3> cjohnston, "down" or "in the process of being moved to the data center?" ;)
 * ogra_ hopes they didnt leave it running while moving !
<cjohnston> both?
<cjohnston> down because it's in process of being moved
<kenvandine> mardy, didn't forget, just didn't do it :)
<kenvandine> mardy, feel free to top-approve
<mardy> kenvandine: ok :-)
<kenvandine> i usually don't do that until CI passes, but I guess that isn't happening today :/
<firelmnt> why isn't this file (.repo/local_manifests/roomservice.xml) in the repo for building ubuntu-touch? Could someone help?
<kalikiana> cwayne: how do you test it? I see no .deb files from jenkins there on a quick look; though I'm about to run, I'll be back later
<cwayne> kalikiana, i pbuilt it and pushed it manually
<cwayne> kalikiana, it is setting XDG_DATA_DIR, but it's still not translated
<mandel_> vila, ping
<vila> mandel_: pong but entering a meeting
<mandel_> vila, any idea of the state of CI?
<mandel_> vila, a monosilable answers is enough :)
<vila> mandel_: I'm waiting for a mail summary :-/
<mandel_> vics, thx
<mandel_> vics, sorry
<mandel_> vila, thx
<cwayne> mardy, so is the merge happening today or are we waiting for jenkins
<lool> sergiusens: I guess you cant release music-app without the jenkins that does the builds?
<sergiusens> lool, I can manually do it; but do we want to?
<sergiusens> lool, we need to either merge something new or update the version in the manifest (merging something new is in the pipeline)
<lool> sergiusens: Ok
<tvoss> seb128, hey, I'm searching for a high-level document describing the system settings app
<seb128> tvoss, hey, I don't think we have one
<tvoss> seb128, who would be the best person to talk to if I have got specific questions then?
<seb128> tvoss, that channel seems about right, what sort of questions?
<tvoss> seb128, I was more after a person that can walk me through the code and explain common patterns and design decisions to me. Would that be mardy?
<seb128> tvoss, Laney, mardy, tedg, kenvandine and I are the most actives on it
<tvoss> seb128, ack and thx
<seb128> tvoss, I doubt there is such things, different panels have been handled by different people
<seb128> tvoss, mardy bootstrapped the project but didn't get involved a lot recently
<cwayne> mterry, ping
<mterry> cwayne, hello!
<seb128> tvoss, the panel are mostly qml UI with cpp backends, some of them who have lot in common with indicators reuse their backend over unitymenumodel
<ogra_> seb128, oh, that reminds me ... we'll have a session about developer mode (and UI switch integration of the same in teh settings) should i invite someone of your team to that ?
<cwayne> mterry, how can i change the language programatically?
<cwayne> mterry, this is going back to the customizing locale business
<mterry> cwayne, well...  it won't take effect until you reboot, but you could do it with a dbus-send command.  Is that good enough?
<seb128> ogra_, on what track is that session? I would like to be there, but vUDS sucks for track lead (I need to host sessions on client 1 so I can't join another discussion while hosting, even if I'm not participating in what I host)
<cwayne> mterry, hm, that's a good start at least
<ogra_> seb128, if it ever gets scheduled (hey slangasek) it will be on the core track
<seb128> ogra_, ok, if it's not client 1 I can't easily come, maybe Laney would be interested to represent us?
<Laney> could do
<Laney> we'll need a designer though
<ogra_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-complete-developer-mode-integration
<Laney> s/designer/design/
<ogra_> thats the blueprint
<mterry> cwayne, dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetLanguage string:en
<cwayne> mterry, thanks.  so is there any possible way to preseed it so that a reboot isn't necessary?
<slangasek> ogra_: which session?
<mterry> cwayne, oh well then you could just change the system language...  let me see
<mterry> cwayne, that's in /etc/default/locale
<ogra_> slangasek, three actually, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-complete-developer-mode-integration https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-early-boot-animation and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-low-battery-boot-mode
<ogra_> slangasek, all for the core track
<cwayne> mterry, and thats in writable-paths?
<mterry> cwayne, don't know
<mterry> cwayne, if it's not, you can drop a file in /var/lib/AccountsService/user/phablet with the key set for the use
<mterry> r
<mterry> cwayne, see current file for format
<slangasek> ogra_: ok, I think I have them scheduled in a reasonably conflict-free manner
<mterry> cwayne, you would want to set the Language key
<ogra_> slangasek, thanks a lot !
<cwayne> mterry, ah, perfect
<cwayne> mterry, what if i did that dbus-send before unity starts? would it still need a reboot?
<mterry> cwayne, you'd really have to do it before lightdm starts, but no, it wouldn't need a reboot
<cwayne> mterry, ah, great, i'll play around with that then
<rsalveti> slangasek: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-touch-emulator
<cwayne> mterry, perhaps i'll just do it as an upstart job before lightdm/unity8 start
<cwayne> mterry, would that be 'the right way to do it'?
<mterry> cwayne, I guess?..  It sounds like setting /etc/defaults/locale would be best.  But I guess if that's readonly, that's a nonstarter, unless you want to poke a hole for it
<mterry> cwayne, you can't spin a new image for what you're doing?
<cwayne> mterry, i can spin the custom bits
<mterry> cwayne, well then you could edit that file, eh?
<ogra_> mterry, i thought the locales are set in ~/.pam-environment (iirc seb128 mentioned that)
<seb128> ogra_, they are
<seb128> ogra_, well for the user at least
<ogra_> so i guess updating it there should work
<mterry> seb128, what about AccountsService's Language key?
<cwayne> mterry, we don't have a mechanism to copy stuff to /etc atm though
<cwayne> we do have a mechanism to copy to ~
<cwayne> and we can edit other stuff by doing upstart jobs i suppose
<seb128> mterry, we go through accountsservice's dbus method to write the config so I guess that has a correct value?
<seb128> mterry, but pam doesn't use AS
<seb128> mterry, do the way it's applied to the sessions is through pam/.pam_environment, which works for text login etc as well
<mterry> seb128, ogra_: ah yeah, AS just sets .pam_environment
<mterry> cwayne, so that would be another option for you ^
<cwayne> mterry, ok, i'm just trying to figure out which one is the generally preferred way
<cwayne> or 'the right way' :)
<mterry> cwayne, AS is an abstraction layer for .pam_environment in this case.  Either way is fine
<mterry> cwayne, it *sounds* like you already have easy way to preseed ~ files, so maybe .pam_environment is best for you
<cwayne> we have an easy way, but it's generally considered the 'hackier' way to do it tbh
<cwayne> mterry, i'll play around with an upstart job and see what works best
<cwayne> Cimi, ping
<davmor2> hey guys if you turn bluetooth off an come back to your phone in an hour is it turned back on?
 * ogra_ hasnt checked that, but i know it gets turned on after reboot 
<didrocks> mhall119: not sure youmissed my ping from yesterday, but I think I asked you to move the CI Airline discussion on Tuesday to 4PM
<janimo> ogra_, rsalveti should we have a vUDS session dedicated fully to x86 images? Some will be touched in the Qt session but we'd need one for most of the rest of the work items
<didrocks> mhall119: and as well, you didn't move the "make click apps runnable from the unity7 dash" in the client2 track
<rsalveti> janimo: we could probably have one, might be useful indeed
<rsalveti> janimo: mind leading it?
<sanyo_steve> OT: The Edge ;   she lives  !!    For Ebay tells me so ... http://r.ebay.com/2O1dPH   Ghehe .
<cwayne> kenvandine, is there a session for account plugins as clicks (mainly how to deal with dependencies etc)?
<kenvandine> cwayne, not that i know of
<ogra_> janimo, seems to make sense to me ... though i guess most bits we will hit are not really predictable
<ogra_> but we should at least list the obvious bits
<rsalveti> janimo: and creating support for the x86 emulator might be the easier way to go
<rsalveti> unless we have a device in hands :-)
<cwayne> kenvandine, would it make sense to have one? or is it not quite worth it
<kenvandine> it might already be well defined, not sure
<kenvandine> mardy, ^^
<rsalveti> ogra_: I'm more concerned about the gl x gles issue
<ogra_> ++
<cwayne> i know the click hooks themselves will be easy enough, just didn't know about dependencies, etc
<ogra_> rsalveti, but that will likely be covered in the Qt session
<rsalveti> yeah
<mardy> cwayne, kenvandine: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-online-accounts
<mardy> at least partially :-)
<janimo> rsalveti, ogra I'll se about setting something up
<ogra_> thx
<cwayne> mardy, awesome thanks :)
<janimo> rsalveti, even with the emulator we'd still need the images being built. That is the main blocker IMHO from an infrastructure PoV as it is not really doable by most people
<janimo> unlike the various x86 specific bugfixes across android and packages that may come up
<rsalveti> right, indeed
 * janimo registered a blueprint then was lead elsewhere by launchpad. Needs to find it now
<janimo> ogra_, rsalveti this is the meeting URL but I can't seem to be able to register a blueprint
<janimo> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22114/ubuntu-touch-for-x86/
<cwayne> tedg, hey, your MR for upstart-app-launch will add the app dir to the XDG_DATA_DIRS right? as in, it doesn't overwrite it to *just* include the app_dir?
<inblueswithu> Hi, I read ubuntu only officially support nexus devices. Can i install ubuntu on my android device like sony mobile ? If so, what problems are likely?
<ogra_> inblueswithu, there are some community ports, see the devices wikipage (though they are usually a bit behind in features and function)
<ogra_> !devices | inblueswithu
<ubot5> inblueswithu: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<inblueswithu> ubot5: ogra_: thankyou :) I'll look into it
<ubot5> inblueswithu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> silly bot
<inblueswithu> ya.. :P silly thing
<inblueswithu> but it got me correctly
<Jsanchez> Hello everyone, I'm wondering what's the status on ubuntu touch on galaxy S4 besides the few posts on forums, Can my device be a test subject, can I help in anyway?
<beuno> Jsanchez, there is no official support for the device
<beuno> nor is there any planned
<beuno> so whatever people are doing in the forums, that would be it  :)
<Jsanchez> beuno, that's a bummer, I have this good piece of hardware with shitty OS, *snif*
<TechieElf> Any fellow devs active?
<TechieElf> Hashcode, o great one, I have an issue with the Xt907 port. Can you help me?
<TechieElf> Any devs?
<TechieElf> xnox can you help me possibly?
<xnox> TechieElf: i advise you to send your queries to ubuntu-phone mailing list, such that everyone can answer them, no matter which timezone they are in.
<xnox> TechieElf: only a fraction of people idle here on IRC.
<TechieElf> xnox: I understand that and I will try that approach. Thank you.
<bfiller> kenvandine: where is best place to find qml api for content-hub?
<kenvandine> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Content/
<kenvandine> bfiller,  ^^
<bfiller> kenvandine: awesome thanks
<kenvandine> np
<mostkaj> Hi all. Has anyone tried ubuntu on nexus 5 ?
<genii> TechieElf: Did you check to see if your issue on the page of known problems already? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/xt907
<AskUbuntu> Why I do not find any tutorail for Scope and Python for Ubuntu 13.10 | http://askubuntu.com/q/376633
<mostkaj> Its posible to install ubuntu touch on nexus 5?
<mostkaj> its possible to install ubuntu touch on nexus 5 ?
<beuno> mostkaj, not currently supported, no
<sergiusens> mostkaj, wait for it
<sergiusens> mostkaj, it's coming for this cycle most likely
<Tassadar> it is?!
<ogra_> pretty likely, yes
<ogra_> no final word yet though
<Tassadar> yaay)
<ogra_> and a lot of work ... since we need to move to android 4.4
<Tassadar> yeah, I didn't expect you to do that Oo
<Tassadar> (and that means flo will get at least unofficial ports, too, nice)
<sergiusens> Tassadar, it's sort of required for newer hw; so we are aiming for it
<Tassadar> well, that's one decision done, i'm getting N5 and not n4 ^^
<balloons> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/music-app/fix-shuffle-test/+merge/195129
<sergiusens> balloons, works without the qml changes as well?
<balloons> sergiusens, no I grabbed his changes.. I just started playing with the branch and upped the failure count on it.. it ran fine out of the box on my nexus doing that, so I pushed it and jenkins was ok with it also
<balloons> that is the only difference between brancges
<balloons> I don't like how they implemented shuffle
<sergiusens> balloons, doh, saw the qml and thought it was python code :-/
<sergiusens> :-)
<sergiusens> balloons, I haven't seen it tbh
<AskUbuntu> Huawei E173 modem always need a restart to get detected | http://askubuntu.com/q/376649
<virtual-liquid> hello
<virtual-liquid> anyone there ?
<popey> yes virtual-liquid
<virtual-liquid> I was in hopes, that someone here could guide me in the direction of downloading the ubuntu touch distro for my x86 ibm thinkpad x200 tablet.... :/
<virtual-liquid> Or what other good tablet / touch distros would be to try?
<popey> We haven't made a version of touch specifically for x86 tablets, but if you install ubuntu, you can try out unity 8 I believe.
<virtual-liquid> hmm, ok ill check it out now .
<virtual-liquid> Unity 8 work with 64 bit version?
<popey> virtual-liquid: yes, but I haven't tested it myself on x86_64
<virtual-liquid> thanks, watching a video on unity 8 now, looks good. downloading 13.10 to install.. :)
<Gallomimia> ah, finally got my irc working again!
<Gallomimia> i'm having some trouble trying to flash this unsupported tablet i have. so far all i know is that adb devices gives: ????????????	no permissions
<xnox> Gallomimia: try $ sudo adb devices
<Gallomimia> yes i did that, same result
<Gallomimia> who the hell made this? uh.... it just says D2pad "internet tablet"
<Gallomimia> anyway, this is a really neat tablet, but the software that's on it runs worse than a brick. therefore, i shall get ubuntu to run on it for the benefit of myself and others. period
<TechieElf> Hello guys, I'm back to nag some more :P
<cwayne> \o/ translated click apps
<Gallomimia> alright so google has helped me figure out that i should look for a vendor ID for this device. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=640158 any ideas how to find it?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-14
<Gallomimia> oh. crap. some of the instructions i'm looking at are 5 years old :O
<Gallomimia> oh.... this device allows "adb sideload" will i be able to install ubuntu that way/
<Des_> hey can someone answer one of my questions?
<AskUbuntu> Availability for HTC phones | http://askubuntu.com/q/376740
<half_mast> Is anyone getting network errors when updating the core apps through the update manager?
<ragazzid> hello there
<ragazzid> is there anyone there?
<GeekyGamer14> heh
<ragazzid> =D
<Gallomimia> not a very active channel.... but maybe i came in while everyone was sleeping
<newUser89981> Uhhh... I think the question that I'm about to ask has already been asked and answered before by a dev. But, when is nexus 5 expected to be ported over?
<newUser89981> If I recall correctly, the dev said, "
<newUser89981> "it's not planned yet, it might be included in the next cycle", but that doesn't say when the current cycle ends (i assumed dec, but I wanted to make sure)
<Gallomimia> i think in april
<Gallomimia> if cycles in ubuntu are what i think they are...
<Gallomimia> april and october is turnover
<newUser89981> Yeah... it's hard to say unless you know their dev cycles.
<Gallomimia> well, that's their release cycles
<Gallomimia> anyway, i'm speculating. please don't take my word on it
<newUser89981> No, it's okay. I was just wondering myself.
<Gallomimia> i'm currently working on installing to a D2 tablet. model 712
<newUser89981> Since my attempt at porting it over to my S2 skyrocket resulted in massive failure last weekend, I was wondering if it's worth pursuing this weekend or not.
<Gallomimia> but it doesn't seem to support adb in the same way :/
<Gallomimia> massive failure as in brick, or FTS i give up?
<newUser89981> as in I couldn't even get an image. I was missing some configs.
<Gallomimia> hm.
<Gallomimia> well, i'd appreciate some help working on this tablet. i gotta leave now tho. tomorrow hopefully the channel won't be comatose
<newUser89981> I can't quite remember the step. It was about modifying a config that was supposed to be in ../device/manufacturer/codename/CONFIGHERE
<inblueswithu> Can i install this on a Virutal machine?
<inblueswithu> I mean ubuntu touch?
<newUser89981> If you have the image for the device itself, I think it might be possible.
<Gallomimia> you know that would be worth trying, and then it would also be worth writing a wiki page about it
<Gallomimia> newUser89981: what image for the device? the original android image or....
<newUser89981> original android image i meant
<inblueswithu> Ok. we cant as of yet. i saw in forums
<Gallomimia> ah. yes i'm having trouble ripping that off to make a backup
<Gallomimia> inblueswithu: aw that's too bad. well, here's hoping you try making it happen and sharing your results
<inblueswithu> Its here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259338/is-there-an-ubuntu-touch-emulator-or-a-way-to-install-it-in-a-vm Says they are working on a emulator.
<inblueswithu> Gallomimia: I dnt think there is any kind of straight image available except install onthe devices directly
<Gallomimia> there is. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/saucy/daily-preinstalled/20131018/
<inblueswithu> thats good. then i can try to some extent atleast :)
<Gallomimia> i would guess the one you're looking for is at the bottom. i'm at a loss myself as to what to install. non-porting page says all three sub-types
<Gallomimia> but i think i'll give it a go with the 391 meg'er one and see what i can do
<Gallomimia> my tablet has some kind of restore feature. that should help if i can't get a backup made :/
<Gallomimia> anyone here familiar with "adb sideload" ?? that's the only adb feature my tablet has
<AskUbuntu> How to prevent Ubuntu touch from entering sleep mode? | http://askubuntu.com/q/376791
<Lusv> Hey everyone
<Lusv> I need some help
<Lusv> :D Hello world!
<half_mast> Hello
<Lusv> Hi dude
<Lusv> I have Nexus 4
<Lusv> runned on android
<Lusv> And I am tryin to install ubuntu touch
<half_mast> Cool I have a nexus 4 running ubuntu
<Lusv> The PPA has the tools and dependencies to support Precise, Quantal, Raring and Saucy. Add the Ubuntu Touch PPA by adding the following custom source list entry to your /etc/apt/sources.list file.
<Lusv> I didn't understand this step
<Lusv> :D is it cool ?
<half_mast> Ok first are you running ubuntu on your pc
<Lusv> And working fine ? I only need need mcalls sms and wifi
<Lusv> No but I got it on my stick, I can run it like portable os
<Lusv> Is that fine ?
<half_mast> Ok what version of ubuntu is it?
<Lusv> 13.10
<half_mast> Ok prefect 13.10 is Raring
<Lusv> :D Guess what?
<Lusv> I bounght my device one day ago
<Lusv> I only bought it to try ubuntu touch
<half_mast> Wait 13.10 is Saucy. My bad
<Lusv> Saucy yeah it's written here
<Lusv> Won't work or what?
<half_mast> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/phablet-team/tools/ubuntu Saucy main
<Lusv> What should I do
<Lusv> I opened the link
<half_mast> So where is says [dist-codename] replace it with Saucy
<Lusv> ok
<half_mast> And that should do it
<half_mast> Good luck man
<Lusv> Wait
<half_mast> Yeah
<Lusv> Should I be on ubuntu  right now?
<half_mast> Yes
<Lusv> If so then I better plug my usb
<Lusv> okay
<Lusv> I will be back
<Lusv> :D
<luvsy> Hey half_mast
<luvsy> I am back
<luvsy> I am now on Ubuntu
<luvsy> From my PC
<luvsy> Hello Dude
<half_mast> @Luvsy Cool
<luvsy> :)
<luvsy> I plugged in my nexus 4
<half_mast> @Luvsy Begin following the steps on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<luvsy> the first step should be on my android
<luvsy> right?
<luvsy> I told you that I didn't get it
<luvsy> I did not understand it
<luvsy> :/
<half_mast> @Luvsy Yeah your phone can be on
<luvsy> Yeah it is :)
<half_mast> @lusvy ok open your terminal
<luvsy> ok
<luvsy> I did
<half_mast> @luvsy copy and paste the line of code into the terminal
<luvsy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<luvsy> this one ?
<half_mast> @lusvy yup
<luvsy> Done
<luvsy> :)
<half_mast> @luvsy ok then copy the lines of code under "Then do the following"
<luvsy> it said this:
<luvsy> kages have unmet dependencies:  phablet-tools : Depends: python-lzma but it is not installable                  Depends: python-requests but it is not installable                  Recommends: ubuntu-dev-tools but it is not installable E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<half_mast> @luvsy Not to be mean but are you sure want to do this?
<luvsy> Yeah I really want to try beside I can restore Android right? I mean I can have android if it didn't work well
<luvsy> right?
<half_mast> Yeah you can restore android. But I won't be there to walk you through the steps
<luvsy> :/
<luvsy> Okay we can restore android tomorrow
<luvsy> How about that?
<half_mast> Ok
<luvsy> :D ok
<half_mast> bye man
<luvsy> Okay have a good day
<dholbach> could it be that the mediascanner-service is running all the time in an infinite loop (trusty laptop) - it seems like once it's done running over all of ~, a new process starts right again?
<ogra_> dholbach, why do you have it installed on a laptop ?
<dholbach> ogra_, I did an upgrade and it got installed
<ogra_> weird
<popey> bug 1237065
<ubot5> bug 1237065 in mediascanner "mediascanner consumes a lot of cpu for a long time" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237065
<dholbach> popey, the thing is: when I look at the log (~/.cache/upstart/media*.log), I can see it walking over all the directories, but when I watch the process number, it changes, so it goes over the same directories over and over again
<dholbach> so if it was a use-lots-of-cpu-and-a-long-time-on-the-first-run, that'd be fine with me :)
 * ogra_ definitely doesnt have mediascanner installed here on trusty
<ogra_> running u-m to see if i get it
<dholbach> ogra_, unity8 recommends unity-scope-mediascanner, which depends on mediascanner
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> well, unity8 still kind of assumes touch too :)
<dholbach> sure, but we need a way of testing it on the desktop, now more than ever :)
<ogra_> are there any plans for u8 on desktop in trusty ?
<ogra_> i thought that was 14.10
<dholbach> it'd be good if we could have a desktop session to figure out bugs early on
<ogra_> indeed
<dholbach> so yeah, I just dpkg -P'ed the *mediascanner* packages and killed the process
<dholbach> it seems like the CPU fans are calming down :)
<Mirv> tvoss: I added this kind of areaMonitor stub to the qtlocation Ubuntu plugin to compile with 5.2: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtlocation-opensource-src/revision/37/debian/patches/add_support_for_ubuntu_platform.patch
<tvoss> Mirv, ack
<Fish-Face> what's the current best way to get multitouch gestures from a touchpad to work (without Unity)
<ogra_> Fish-Face, better ask in #ubuntu-x, this channel is for the ubuntu phone/tablet edition (using unit8)
<ogra_> +y
<Fish-Face> oh, OK (I was led here by the multitouch wiki page)
<popey> Fish-Face: which page? I'll "fix" it ☻
<Fish-Face> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<Fish-Face> maybe it's fine
<Fish-Face> it's a bit depressing though. Previously I was using touchegg, but that's not particularly wonderful (doesn't always detect gestures, or gets it wrong, sometimes) and isn't actively developed. So now I have a fresh installation and was wondering about alternatives
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Loosen Up, Lighten Up Day! :-D
<Fish-Face> so far I tried the mtrack driver (horrible mouse movement) and ginn (no documentation, most gestures never seem to activate)
<Fish-Face> so, sad times!
<jannaj> I'm trying trusty-preinstalled-touch image on GoogleNexus7 (grouper) and when click into input field (WiFi password, for example) no virtual keyboard pops up. What can I check ?
<jannaj> ?
<davmor2> Morning all
<mardy> beuno: ping
<beuno> mardy, pong
<mardy> beuno: hi! I wanted to ask you about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/+bug/1248326
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1248326 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Handle invalidated token in a more user-friendly way" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> mardy, ah yes
<mardy> beuno: I guess that what happens is that the U1 app asks OA for a token, and OA returns a token which is no longer valid?
<beuno> mardy, right, so at some point, for some reason, the previously valid token is no longer valid
<beuno> and everything just sits there failing silently
<mardy> beuno: but the U1 app is aware of the failures, right?
<beuno> mardy, not in a user friendly way
<beuno> which is why I plastered the internet with bugs  :)
<mardy> beuno: I see, so you also filed bugs to U1?
<beuno> mardy, I did, ye
<beuno> yes
<mardy> beuno: do you have the links? I'd like to comment there with a proposed solution
<beuno> mardy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-credentials/+bug/1251024
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251024 in ubuntuone-credentials "Improve UX for expired oauth tokens" [Critical,New]
<beuno> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/1251023
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251023 in Ubuntu One Control Panel "Improve UX for expired oauth tokens" [Critical,New]
<mardy> beuno: thanks! Out of curiosity, why didn't you create a single bug affecting the three projects?
<beuno> *facepalm*
<beuno> I don't want to talk about it.
<mamenyaka> ogra_, thanks for "fixing" Bug #1237998 and Bug #1237618
<ubot5> bug 1237998 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "apparmor policy snippets for pollux, pollux_windy" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237998
<ubot5> bug 1237618 in lxc-android-config (Ubuntu) "apparmor policy snippets for N8000, N8013" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237618
<mardy> beuno: :-) Do you mind if I mark the latter two as duplicates and add the projects to the first one instead? I think that in this way it would be easier to handle (less risk of miscommunicating)
<beuno> mardy, that would be great, thank you
<mardy> beuno: yw :-)
<ogra_> mamenyaka, yeah, sorry that it took so long
<mamenyaka> ogra_, did you talk with jdstrand about where should the apparmor files go?
<ogra_> yeah
<mamenyaka> so will they remain in lxc-android?
<mamenyaka> or what's the plan?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> together with the udev rules and whatever other device specific files
<mamenyaka> when will it land?
<ogra_> next image
<mamenyaka> great!
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm just looking at he dashboard is there a reason I don't see tablets listed?
<ogra_> davmor2, we stopped testing them iirc ...
<ogra_> but will soon start with that again
<davmor2> ogra_: no worries
<asac> rsalveti: ChickenCutlass: check the doc i shared :)
<rsalveti> asac: looks reasonable
<rsalveti> guess kind of what we discussed already
<rsalveti> asac: I just believe we should also have a few devices for the design team, as they will request that
<ogra_> rsalveti, do we need a session about the governor stuff or is a bug suffificent ?
<asac> rsalveti: demo/sales or engineering hardware for design?
<rsalveti> not many, but at least a few
 * ogra_ guesses the latter 
<rsalveti> asac: design
<rsalveti> ogra_: bug should be fine
<ogra_> ++
<rsalveti> we got -etoomanysessions already
<ogra_> asac, if you assign devices, dont forget davmor2 and popey ... our most valuable manual testers ;)
 * popey hugs ogra_ 
<rsalveti> asac: for example, it's hard to test a high-res device with the emulator
<asac> popey: which team are you in? :)
<popey> under bill
<ogra_> the underbill team :)
<asac> popey: ok i think you are in CI team for this matter :)
<popey> ok!
<popey> "I'll be whoever you want me to be"
<asac> thats what we all like :)
<asac> hehe
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra_> asac, davmor2 is in jfunks team fwiw
<asac> yeah
<asac> that i know
<ogra_> mhall119, congrats for becoming a CC member !
<asac> rsalveti: check out slide 10
<rsalveti> asac: yup, looks better
<asac> rsalveti: check again :)
<asac> rsalveti: do you get the calc? :)
<rsalveti> asac: we should probably switch the amount of devices for the kernel enginnering/demo in there
<asac> rsalveti: the current scheme really just cost $96 per head :)
<asac> err 132 + 92
<asac> rsalveti: did you change the kernel engineer harwdare to 1 for engineering hardwarwe?
<asac> thought i had put in 2
<rsalveti> asac: nops
<asac> oh wait... i did that because they have the techlead as well
<asac> rsalveti: so demo/sales also to 1 ?
<asac> sure
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<rsalveti> yeah
<asac> i think it was a left over from when i had 2
<asac> rsalveti: can we add a device somewhere else so i dont need to redo the math :)?
<asac> lets give QA one demo
<rsalveti> asac: yeah
<asac> and design another engineering one
<asac> done
<asac> :)
<rsalveti> asac: we should probably remove one engineering unit from phonedations, if the same tech lead logic you said for the kernel team applies in there
<rsalveti> but anyway, looks way better now
<asac> rsalveti: oh right. this reminds me that the numbers i put next to techleads and phonedations (ALL) are just guesses
<asac> rsalveti: is the phonedations number currently matching team members?
<asac> :)
<rsalveti> asac: haha, yeah
<rsalveti> we're 7
<asac> rsalveti: including chicken?
<rsalveti> asac: yup
<rsalveti> asac: but chicken is a manager not a tech lead
<asac> rsalveti: techleads i dont know either
<asac> too hard to count :)
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra_> it is one manager and 6 tech leads in phonedations :)
<asac> lol
<rsalveti> lol
<asac> how many teams do we have?
<asac> :)
<asac> in UE?
<rsalveti> ~20?
 * ogra_ points to directory.c.c
<mardy> is the last update for the Nexus 4 the one from 17/10, or is my device somehow not correctly receiving updates?
<ogra_> mardy, which channel ?
<Tassadar> yeah, saucy channel was last updated on 17/10
<ogra_> yeah, saucy is on r100, saucy-proposed is on r101 (one maguro fix), trusty is on r10 and trusty-proposed is on r21
<Tassadar> is saucy still receiving updates?
<ogra_> might
<Tassadar> it's like the "stable" version, right?
<ogra_> we want to test the update mechanism at some point
<ogra_> yeah, it is actually the stable alias
<ogra_> trusty is the devel alias
<ChickenCutlass> asac, looking at the doc
<mardy> ogra_: ah, right, that might be the trick; I guess it's using "stable"
<Nothing_Much> huh
<mardy> ogra_: do I need to reflash in order to change the channel, or can it be done in some other way?
<ogra_> via adb
<ogra_> system-image-cli --channel trusty -b 0
 * popey adds that to the wiki
<mardy> ogra_: thanks!
<mardy> popey: good idea
<ogra_> popey, we should probably use channel devel there ... not sure
<mardy> ogra_: which channel gives the latest and greatest (and buggiest)?
<ogra_> trusty-proposed
<Gallomimia> trusty-proposed
<ogra_> but that can even leave you in a broken state (we had a few unbootable images on the weekend for example)
<ogra_> if it breaks you gotta keep the pieces yourself ...
<mardy> ogra_: ok, I guess that trusty is good enough then :-)
<mterry> pete-woods, I don't actually see the bug subscriber in libqtdbusmock/test
<TechieElf> Any devs ?
<davmor2> ogra_: you called
<ogra_> me ?
<ogra_> nah, i just mentioned you to asac ... telling him that you always break our stuff
<davmor2> ogra_: guilty as charged
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> ogra_: My motto is, if at first it does break use a bigger hammer :)
<ogra_> hehe
<Gallomimia> always best tool for fixin' 'puters
<ogra_> ++
<davmor2> ogra_: For things that work really well I hide Mjölnir (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mj%C3%B6lnir) under the desk it doesn't know what's hit it :D
<ogra_> haha, dont let loki get you !
<davmor2> ogra_: he doesn't know where I live I keepz it secretz the precioussssss
 * ogra_ grins
<JamesTait> mandel_, ping re package publisher.
<mandel_> JamesTait, pong no idea what you mean with 're package publisher.'
<mandel_> :)
<mhall119> thanks ogra_
<JamesTait> mandel_, oh, I may be mis-remembering then.  Someone wanted us to add the publisher field to Click Package info, and have it return the company name if there is one, or the developer name otherwise.
<mandel_> JamesTait, could it be alecu ??
<JamesTait> mandel_, it could be anyone if it's not you! :-P
<mandel_> JamesTait, yes... but with that can of request...
<mandel_> JamesTait, send it to the mailing list then
<JamesTait> I think there's a bug about it, let me see if I can find it and if that helps. :)
<JamesTait> mandel_, OK, you're right, it was alecu. Sorry for the noise.
<mandel_> JamesTait, no problem :)
<mandel_> JamesTait, I'm in the same time as alecu, just doing something diff
<JamesTait> Is alecu around today?
<JamesTait> mandel_, how's the ankle, btw?
<mandel_> JamesTait, fine, I've not been able to get back to rugby yet.. a PITA but I suppose I'm getting old
<mandel_> JamesTait, alecu is out, I think we has a holiday today 'cause he has some errands to deal with
<JamesTait> mandel_, you've got some catching up to do! ;)
<cwayne> kalikiana, ping
<JamesTait> mandel_, but then again, I don't play hockey any more either, my knees couldn't take it.
<JamesTait> OK, so for the moment I'm going to just return the publisher info in the package details, not the search results.  That seems to be what's required, I just wanted to check.
<mandel_> JamesTait, yes.. I'm playing in second spanish division (I have to travel etc..) and I don't have the time or the energy.. also playing against uni students that have all they to go to the gym while I compile cpp is not a good idea ;)
<JamesTait> mandel_, on the other hand, I bet they couldn't compile their way out of a wet paper bag. ;)
<mandel_> JamesTait, hahahaha true
<JamesTait> :D
<mandel_> JamesTait, and they think I'm 5 years younger than I am
<JamesTait> I've heard of off-by-one errors, but off-by-five...?
<mandel_> JamesTait, weird, I know :)
<cwayne> dpm, ping
<kalikiana> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> kalikiana, hey, so translations *did* work with tedg's branch :D
<kalikiana> yeah I saw your follow-up comment. unfortunately enough it's not unusual for me to see things work/not work and next time the opposite… too much magic involved :-(
<cwayne> kalikiana, i think it's likely i'd forgotten to reboot after setting the locale or something
<cwayne> or i'd just happened to choose an app and a language that wasn't well supported perhaps
<kalikiana> actually you may have been tricked be the settings app, as I have in the past, it pretends to be localized even if the environment isn't updated
<cwayne> kalikiana, that could be it as well..
<cwayne> kalikiana, but either way, i think this MR is good to go through
<cwayne> once jenkins is awakened that is
<dpm> hi cwayne
<kalikiana> whenever that is… the last two updates still were vague when it'll all be up
<kalikiana> hopefully in the next 20h or so
<cwayne> kalikiana, yeah, im not quite sure
<cwayne> i didn't realize we'd had so many jenkinses
<cwayne> dpm, i just dput account-plugin-evernote to ppa:cwayne18/evernote :)  version 2 should work once mardy's MR goes through
<cwayne> dpm, also, we've got a fix for click translations in the pipeline, so shall we start the call for translation contributions once that's in?
<cwayne> tedg, ping, was the upstart-app-launch fix added to the landing plan?
<davmor2> ogra_: hey dude is there an image spinning today at all?  Is that why we were being pinged ready :)
<ogra_> nothing spinning, we're waiting for the test env to come back up
<dpm> cwayne, awesome. Yeah, I think it will make sense to start the call for translations, I'll talk to translators. Did you see my comment to your MP for the addition to phablet-tools to change locale?
<cwayne> oh i didn't, let me check it
<cwayne> dpm, ah, good point
<cwayne> dpm, maybe for now i should just check it against the installed ones
<dpm> cwayne, yeah, perhaps. The goal is to have installable language packs, which should take care of that. It'd be cool in the meantime to be able to generate the locales, but I couldn't think of a way to do it for the RO image
<cwayne> hm, that makes it a bit more complicated..
<tedg> cwayne, No clue.  Pretty much ignoring the landing plan thing.  Just using the PPA.
<cwayne> dpm, mount -o rw,remount / && localegen zh_CN
<tedg> cwayne, Pretty much at the point of ignoring the archive.
<cwayne> but that's not a generally accepted thing to do :)
<dpm> :)
<cwayne> tedg, ah, well mind if i add it in?
<tedg> cwayne, Sure
<cwayne> tedg, i'll go through all the beaurocrat crap for ya :)
<dpm> cwayne, also, for the Evernote provider, there is something else that would be nice to add: showing the logged-in user name. Essentially it's adding a .conf file to the package. This conversation summarizes it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6416391/
<dpm> I can have a go at creating that file and perhaps you could add it to the package in the PPA?
<cwayne> dpm, unfortunately it's not that easy on phone
<dpm> ah
<cwayne> dpm, that's in the package already, just unsure if it will work properly yet
<dpm> cwayne, ah, cool, let me test the package then. Up until now I've been doing it with manually installed .provider and .service files
<cwayne> dpm, for phone generally you'd need a qml-plugin (which i've also included, but may need to update)
<cwayne> dpm, sure, not sure if it's built int he ppa yet or not
<dpm> ok
<cwayne> you'll want version 2
<newUser89982> Hey, does anyone know what I'm doing wrong here... I'm trying to change my kernel via the file specified in "TARGET_KERNEL_CONFIG " but I can't find this file. As a matter of fact, the directory itself "kernel/[manufacturer]/[codename]/arch/arm/configs/" does not seem to exist.
<cwayne> mhall119, hey, is quickly still a thing?
<cwayne> or is it kinda deadsies
<popey> deadsies AIUI
<cwayne> daw
<cwayne> thanks popey
<cwayne> maybe we should revive it, i have some ideas for templates
<davmor2> cwayne: but we have the shiny sdk go use that tis fun ;)
<cwayne> davmor2, i do use that! but not everything will use sdk
<cwayne> like account-plugins
<mhall119> cwayne: yeah, most of the functionality exists in QtCretor+plugins for Qt/QML
<cwayne> fair enough
<cwayne> mhall119, is there any docs on how to make new templates?
<mhall119> cwayne: if you want to take the lead on quickly development, go for it
<mhall119> cwayne: bzoltan might be able to help with that
<Gallomimia> ah good the channel does live, unlike late last night :)
<davmor2> cwayne: so write a c++ solution that others can pin to their apps and point mhall119 at it and see if it can't be include as a guide :)
<cwayne> now that i think of it, maybe once we migrate account-plugins to click, maybe doing it in qtcreator will make sense..
<cwayne> davmor2, ha, i would if i knew c++ :D
<ogra_> Gallomimia, it usually lives during the european and US workday
<davmor2> cwayne: so there is your new challenge dude ;)
<cwayne> do we have to refer to mhall119 as councilman hall now?
<Gallomimia> oh come on. it's easy :)
<Gallomimia> thanks ogra_ alas i'm pacific tz and that puts us on the cusp of all that
<ogra_> cwayne, dholbach is the councilman... mhall119 only the councilminion ;)
<Gallomimia> council minion hall to you.
<dholbach> bah, not quite
<Gallomimia> ;)
<cwayne> lol
<cwayne> bzoltan, ping
<ogra_> you won with a distance
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> king of council :)
<Gallomimia> alright so, before i become immediately horizontal, i just want to mention that i'd really like to see ubuntu running on a D2 pad, and that D2 pad is going to be mine. to that end, it's becoming rather bothersome to try and work with the adb tools and all that, when it only supports sideload
<Gallomimia> so, any tips?
<dpm_> cwayne, I've tried to quickly build the Evernote package locally for testing (on 13.10), but the package build seems to fail -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6416510/ any ideas why?
<mhall119> cwayne: you can still refer to me as "Lead Developer" :)
<cwayne> mhall119, :D
<mhall119> Gallomimia: what is a D2 pad?
<cwayne> dpm_, hmm, works here.. maybe youre missing some build-deps?
<cwayne> dpm_, want me to send over a deb in the meantime?
<davmor2> mhall119: :D I love that say that on a channel full of devs oh and me :)
<Gallomimia> mhall119: tablet made by d2. http://d2pad.info
<dpm> cwayne, I installed all the build deps, but yeah, if you've got the .deb for me to test, that'd be cool.
<mhall119> Gallomimia: do you know if there's a CyanogenMod image for it?
<cwayne> dpm, sent
<Gallomimia> mhall119: i don't, tho that's been on my list of things to look at. but why?
<Gallomimia> doesn't appear to have any.... this company seems pretty new
<mhall119> Gallomimia: having a CyanogenMod image makes porting Ubuntu to a device easier
<Gallomimia> life's a beach eh?
<Saviq> ogra_, can you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/set-mir-socket/+merge/194963
<Gallomimia> anyway, since i've already come close to smashing it five times due to frustrating UI and terrible performance, so my choices are pretty limited. either it gets an operating system i care about, or it's getting crushed in a hydraulic press....
<Gallomimia> incidentally, what are my chances of running ubuntu on a FirefoxOS  ZTE dev preview phone?
<dpm_> cwayne, got the .deb and tested it. I've got a local package with the signond fixes, so I can confirm that it works \o/ - I noticed just two minor things: 1) The Evernote icon is much bigger than the rest 2) My username is still not shown on the list of accounts on the left. Let me PM you a screenshot
<cwayne> dpm_, i'll try and fix the email not showing up, but the process for it is going to be different on the phone anyway
<ogra_> slangasek, coudl we probably flip https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-early-boot-animation and https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-low-battery-boot-mode on the schedule (as long as you can still attend the bootsplash one) ... the low battery stuff kind of needs info from the other
<slangasek> ogra_: what are the titles?  I can't search by blueprint name.
<slangasek> ogra_: I doubt I can switch them, anyway
<ogra_> Ubuntu Touch bootsplash support from initrd to shell
<ogra_> and
<ogra_> Low battery handling during boot
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> yes, I can switch those, though the time for moving things on the schedule was /last/ week
<slangasek> and if anyone complains I'll just switch them back
<ogra_> ok
<slangasek> ok, should be switched
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> would the scheduler have picked it up if i had added a dependency the right way ?
<ogra_> or is that manual anyway
<slangasek> manual
<ogra_> k
<slangasek> a) the scheduler never cared about dependencies, b) the autoscheduler isn't used anymore anyway
<ogra_> ah, right
<brokolica> hello :'
<brokolica> is Ubuntu touch possible ported to A500 iconia tab ?
<ogra_> brokolica, if there is a cyanogenmod image for it yes, else it will be hard (though others have ported from other android versions i.e. AOSP)
<plars> barry: question for you... if we wanted to produce a modified system-image, what would be the best way to go about that?  By modified, I mean updated deb/click packages to test a change for CI
<plars> we were discouraged from considering a "real" build process, as it's probably too slow for this
<plars> but modifying something based on system-images seems a bit hairy
<brokolica> ogra_ thnx :)
<ogra_> plars, why ? all you might lose is OTA upgradeability
<plars> ogra_: I don't care about upgradeability in this case, but it would be good to have something that can be installed and possibly reused, rather than install the latest, add ppa, update, etc
<plars> and perhaps I'm overthinking it and cdimage-touch images could be used instead, while system-image images would be still used for the final test of real produced images
<plars> the goal here is to test things that people want to land
<plars> ex. some fix has changes needed in 3 branches, packages have been built, and we want to put those on top of current proposed and make sure nothing breaks
<didrocks> plars: do not forget the case "I want to remaster both on image #5 and image #10 while latest proposed one is image #10"
<didrocks> plars: meaning, you need to use packages from the past
<didrocks> (those are image A and B)
<didrocks> C is just latest proposed, but the archive moved in between
<plars> didrocks: I'm not sure I understand the use case for that, wouldn't you always want to test against proposed, since that's what it's going to need to work with before you can merge?
<didrocks> plars: think about the feature branch case
<didrocks> you want to know:
<didrocks> - if you broke yourself
<didrocks> - if something else in trunk broke you
<didrocks> - if something else in distro broke you
<didrocks> this is why we produce those 3 images
<didrocks> (look at the CI Airline presentation, those should be detailed)
<plars> didrocks: right, I saw that, but missed all the discussion around it
<didrocks> plars: we can chat about it again if you want (or tomorrow if you prefer)
<didrocks> this is actually a key point of working in a feature branch
<plars> didrocks: well, you said that you've produced things like this before by hand for testing, do you have at least an outline of the process?
<didrocks> plars: in french in a french wiki, yes ;)
<didrocks> plars: I think I can dive into it again and see it in the touch world if needed
<didrocks> but cjwatson thinks that remasterizing is the best way as well for our concerns
<plars> didrocks: I could let google translate take a crack at it, but for much more I may need some help with that :)
<plars> didrocks: sure, I'm thinking mostly about touch. desktop seems a bit more straightforward, though I'm not sure offhand how to guarantee that we could take a week old image and update to something in a ppa while ensuring that we get *nothing* else
<didrocks> oh, I made a script at the time
<didrocks> plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/+junk/french-cd
<didrocks> plars: pinning FTW!
<didrocks> plars: I'm trying to refind the "manual instructions"
<ogra_> plars, assuming you will use the emulator for testing in the future anyway, take a look at the build-emulator.sh script
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> build-emulator-sdcard.sh
<ogra_> shoudl be easy to inject anything you want in there
<barry> plars: hi.  do you mean you want to try out what will be s-i 2.0?  or do you want to make other modifications to test out?
<kenvandine> i just got a new nexus 4, but having the problem where adb shows it as offline
<kenvandine> unchecking mtp and ptp doesn't help....
<kenvandine> ideas?
<didrocks> kenvandine: debug mode enabled?
<plars> barry: no, this is something entirely different I'm afraid
<plars> ogra_: I'll look into that
<didrocks> kenvandine: I meant "developer mode"
<kenvandine> it is
<kenvandine> prompted to authorize it, etc
<didrocks> interesting…
<kenvandine> the wiki shows it has been a problem for some people
<barry> plars: okay. i guess i need more information :)
<kenvandine> and unchecking mtp and ptp help sometimes...
<cwayne> bzoltan, ping
<kd0hdf> Is any one working on a ubuntu touch port for the nexus 5?
<ogra_> kd0hdf, that will most likely be officially supported at some point (no final word yet though)
<kd0hdf> Alright
<cwayne> mhall119, maybe we don't need quickly after all :) https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/webapp-template/+merge/195274
<cwayne> for packaging webapps :)
<mhall119> cwayne: +1
<pacificfils> Hello.
<mhall119> hello pacificfils
<porron> hey
<porron> why are you developing ubuntu for android?
<popey> Hello
<porron> If you are already developing ubuntu touch
<porron> what's the matter?
<popey> Nothing the matter
<popey> It's good to have a diverse portfolio of products
<porron> :/
<porron> considering the slowness of the product, I would definetely say NOPE
<pacificfils> ?
<porron> ubuntu touch required so much time
<porron> ans still need so much development
<pacificfils> ^
<pacificfils> *cough cough* MIR
<porron> to waste energies on something like ubuntuforandroid... I don't see the reason
<porron> unless you explain me
<popey> Ubuntu for Android already exists
<popey> It's just not been made publicly available.
<popey> We're focussed on Ubuntu Touch for phones and Tablets.
<porron> what's the reason for UbuntuForAndroid
<pacificfils> I truly have no idea.
<porron> Just to have a cool ubuntu-like interface on android-based machines?
<popey> Well.
<popey> It allows people to use an Android device as their phone, while also using it as an Ubuntu desktop when docked.
<pacificfils> Hmmm...
<porron> but, lol...
<porron> I mean
<pacificfils> But you need a POWERFUL device.
<porron> you can do perfectly the same leaving android on it
<porron> and also, what pacificfils said
<cwayne> pacificfils, works just fine on nexus4
<cwayne> not that powerful
<pacificfils> And you need special docks, etc.
<popey> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1jqfce/we_are_the_engineering_team_behind_ubuntu_for/
<popey> that probably answers many of your questions
<pacificfils> I know. I run UT on my Nexus.
<cwayne> im talking ufa
<cwayne> works fine on n4
<pacificfils> Really?
<cwayne> yea
<pacificfils> I don't have a N4 to test on...
<cwayne> it's not released anyway...
<cwayne> see that AMA popey posted above
<pacificfils> Not even to devs?
<cwayne> correct
<cwayne> again, that AMA has most of the answers for your questions :)
<pacificfils> I mean UFA looks neat as a "portable desktop", but can't you just run 13.04 on the N4?
<pacificfils> And have a laptop in a phone.
<popey> most desktop apps dont tailor themselves well on a phone
<pacificfils> gp.
<pacificfils> *cough* LibreOffice
<popey> *cough* every gtk and qt app
<popey> basically every app in the archive
<pacificfils> lol
<pacificfils> Would there be a way to merge UT and UfA?
<popey> perhaps, in the future.
<pacificfils> that would make sense.
<porron> what  kind of advantages can "a smartphone that has a desktop in it"?
<porron> I mean, it's totally pointless
<pacificfils> portability mainly.
<porron> all the syncronizing issues can be done with android
<cwayne> porron, how is it pointless
<cwayne> you plug your phone into a monitor, attach a keyboard/moues and you have a full desktop
<popey> having one device which can be docked and used as a desktop is compelling to many
<porron> cwayne: what advantages could it have? Tell me.
<popey> corporate users for example
<pacificfils> Cheaper.
<popey> where they host their apps in the cloud
<popey> give employees one single device to manage
<pacificfils> Imagine not having to buy a computer anymore. Just a cell phone.
<pacificfils> It is cheaper and easier to maintain.
<cwayne> can be maintained via landscape
<pacificfils> ^ ^ ^ ^ ^
<cwayne> plus the integration between android/ubuntu is awesome
<pacificfils> Well...
<popey> yeah, having your same contacts / bookmarks etc between phone and desktop
<porron> that's totally pointless
<porron> if I need a desktop I buy a desktop
<pacificfils> That is why a merge between UT and UfA would be good.
<porron> much more powerful than a fu***** smartphone
<cwayne> pacificfils, it's planned
<popey> porron: don't use it then
<pacificfils> ^
<porron> of course I don't popey
<pacificfils> Porron, if you don't like it, you don't get it.
<porron> But I'm trying to understand why you folks did it
<porron> I mean
<popey> no
<pacificfils> Like me.
<popey> you're not
<cwayne> so youre the kind of guy that just comes to a channel to trash it?
<porron> I think you re not stupid
<porron> I think you're intelligent people
<popey> you're shitting on it without actually understanding what we're saying
<pacificfils> I hate Macs. I don't get macs. easy as that.
<porron> who doesn't waste time on useless things
<porron> so I'm really trying to find a point
<porron> to find a real usefulness for it
<porron> That's why.
<porron> period.
<popey> just because it doesn't suit *you* doesn't mean it doesn't suit *others*
<pacificfils> To have the phone and computer in one. Not necessarily powerful.
<popey> many people don't need a super fast desktop PC for their daily activities
<popey> especially when their daily apps are hosted in the cloud
<pacificfils> But a desktop you can take with you for quick tasks.
<pacificfils> Like email or word documents.
<ogra_> porron, did you ever use android 1.0 devices ?
<popey> give someone a lean device running citrix / vmware and a browser and they're done.
<porron> popey: indeed android is more than enough
<ogra_> porron, i think ubuntu touch is miles better
<pacificfils> But Android isnt a desktop UI.
<porron> I'm sure about ubuntu touch ogra_
<popey> luckily it's not my job to convince you porron
<pacificfils> UfA is just Android with a desktop interface.
<porron> pacificfils: A desktop UI is designed to be on a desktop
<porron> lol
<cwayne> and to the user, it is a desktop
<pacificfils> ^
<cwayne> it's on a separate monitor
<cwayne> with a separate keyboard and mouse
<pacificfils> It is on a desktop when its docked.
<popey> or a tv ☻
<cwayne> it runs android on the screen, and ubuntu on the second monitor
<pacificfils> ^
<cwayne> you can use both at the same time
<pacificfils> Which is awesome.
<cwayne> quite well, in fact
<porron> my god ok I understand it, but even android devices can be connected with bigger screens
<porron> I still don't see the point
<pacificfils> But they don't have the Ubuntu UI.
<porron> oh my gosh
<pacificfils> I think the point is to combine the brilliance/portability of Android
<awe_> and Android wasn't really designed for desktop usage
<porron> so we come back to the initial point
<popey> you do
<popey> we dont
<pacificfils> with the usability of Ubuntu
<porron> it's just to have an ubuntu-like interface on a android-based smartphone
<popey> no.
<pacificfils> Yes.
<pacificfils> When its docked.
<popey> it's to have desktop apps on a phone, which integrate with the phone apps on the phone
<popey> one device to carry around and manage
<pacificfils> Its merging two things together.
<porron> desktop apps on a phone?
<popey> yes
<popey> Ubuntu desktop = desktop apps
<ogra_> same app on different form factors
<pacificfils> yes.
<popey> libreoffice, firefox, citrix, vmware etc
<pacificfils> FF is already on android.
<pacificfils> but not as featured.
<popey> desktop apps running on the cpu in the phone, displayed on a 21" screen
<pacificfils> ^
<popey> accessed with a keyboard and mouse, connected to network, used like any other desktop would be
<pacificfils> afk
<sergiusens> this video explains UfA sort of well https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ ; just ignore the edge parts
<pacificfils> back
 * popey wanders off to make chilli
<pacificfils> Whatever did happen to edge?
<pacificfils> GET ME SOME POPEY!!!
<ogra_> it didnt get funded
<pacificfils> darn. I really wanted to see that in BestBuy.
 * sergiusens should given the link with a start time of 1:30
<pacificfils> Maybe Samsung will help us. Someone should talk to them.
 * pacificfils goes update Nexus nightly.
<ogra_> pacificfils, the edge was never designed to be sold anywhere
<pacificfils> why not?
<ogra_> only backers were supposed to get it ... it wasnt for shops ... the amount of money that was planned to be raised would exactly have covered the production costs
<pacificfils> ehh.
<pacificfils> I think we should contact Samsung.
<sergiusens> there.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ#t=1m23s
<pacificfils> I can see them making it.
<ogra_> they will
<pacificfils> YAY!
<ogra_> in 1 or two years
<pacificfils> eh.
<ogra_> when thats a normal HW setup
<pacificfils> When its actually stable.
<ogra_> point of the edge was that it pushed the HW boundaries forward quite a bit
<pacificfils> So I can't get UfA roms to play around with?
<ogra_> so that it would be as powerful as a modern laptop
<cwayne> pacificfils, nope, not available yet, sorry
<pacificfils> eh.
<pacificfils> Any ETA?
<ogra_> so that you could use it as a full converged device that can 100% replace your laptop and desktop
<cwayne> not that i know of
<ogra_> UfA requires that a vendor works with canonical
<ogra_> it wont work without changes to the installed android
<pacificfils> Then get Samsung involved.
<cwayne> lol
<pacificfils> Or, I'll just start making modded devices.
<pacificfils> There we go. Get a group of people to buy Android smartphones, install UfA, and make a tiny brand out of it.
<ogra_> UfA is designed to be preinstalled by vendors ... and the changes in the android install are not small ...
<pacificfils> I'm sure it's practically a recoded android.
<ogra_> (beyond ... there is no public source or even binary release of UfA)
<ogra_> no, it just requires changes
<pacificfils> The point is to make a vendor that just redoes the phones.
<ogra_> its still the same android ... but with additional options in the kernel enabled and some changes to the OS
<ogra_> no
<pacificfils> eh.
<pacificfils> Oh, it needs special hardware?
<ogra_> the point is to find a vendor who wants to work with you from day one on ... for a new model that they bring out at some point
<pacificfils> makes sense.
<ogra_> doing it retroactively is just expensive
<pacificfils> On an unrelated note, when is the Mur fix gonna be pushed?
<ogra_> Mur ?
<pacificfils> Mir*
<ogra_> which fix ?
<pacificfils> For the seizure-o-matic 9000
 * ogra_ has no idea what you are talking about 
<pacificfils> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1238695
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238695 in Mir "unity8 display flickers and stops responding on Nexus 7 (grouper)" [High,In progress]
<ogra_> there are surely plenty of Mir bugs ...
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> thats in the works :)
<ogra_> i have seen an N7 working already
<pacificfils> Can we please fix that?
<ogra_> yes, people are working on it
<pacificfils> I am getting sick of using TouchFlinger.
<pacificfils> Also, any plans for a "wine" for APKs?
<ogra_> should be there within the next week or 10 days or so
<pacificfils> Mir or Wine
<ogra_> wine ?
<tvoss_> pacificfils, Mir
<pacificfils> Also, any plans for a "wine" for APKs?
<ogra_> why would you wrap windows binaries into apk
<pacificfils> ...
<pacificfils> Run ANDROID APPS on UT
<ogra_> someone might implement that, indeed
<ogra_> but its surely not in our planning atm
<cwayne> pmcgowan, hey, is there a session on the app settings for 14.04?
<pacificfils> also, maybe a dedicated appstore app?
<ogra_> i think the click lens will improve over time
<pacificfils> Still, all of the big devs have a dedicated appstore
<pmcgowan> cwayne, no session, its pretty well decided and near done
<pacificfils> It just makes it easier IMO
<ogra_> for now we need to get all bits and pieces working first
<ogra_> before we start planning nifty features
<pacificfils> And, some lockscreen security?
<ogra_> right
<cwayne> pmcgowan, ah, great.  is there a way for us to customize settings for oems et al?
<pacificfils> That is kind of essential
<ogra_> lockscreen is planned for 14.04
<pacificfils> final?
<ogra_> as is support for all sensors on the nexus devices
<pmcgowan> cwayne, we did discuss that, christian took it as a requirement
<ogra_> and a lot of other stuff we are still lacking
<pacificfils> since trusty nightlies no have it.
<cwayne> pmcgowan, great, thanks.  i guess i'll bother you guys again once it's in the image :)
<pmcgowan> cwayne, feel free to check with him, I think he has a branch
<davmor2> pacificfils: it will land once it is functional in other words
<ogra_> and since we wriite all this from scratch there is not much time for nift shiny bling features like running apks or such
<cwayne> pmcgowan, christian as in kalikiana ?
<pmcgowan> cwayne, yes
<cwayne> pmcgowan, awesome, thanks
<pacificfils> ok.
<pacificfils> also, can we maybe do changelogs?
<ogra_> pacificfils, trusty is just a month old ... we havent even had our planning at the vUDS
<ogra_> pacificfils, like http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/ ?
<pacificfils> I did not know that existed.
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> pacificfils: it's in the topic :)
<pacificfils> To the WIKI!
<ogra_> its a wiki !
<pacificfils> ok, i am blind.
<ogra_> edit it !
<ogra_> :)
<pacificfils> Exactly what I'm doing
<ogra_> if you feel it belongs there
 * pacificfils goes to edit wiki.
<pacificfils> eh. i'll take care of it later.
<pacificfils> My lazyness level just peaked.
<derp> nexus 5 ubuntu touch?
<rsalveti> derp: soon
<kenvandine> yay... i have a working mako!
<davmor2> kenvandine: I don't, I do have a working a maguro though ;)
<kenvandine> davmor2, :-D
<janimo> slangasek, hi, do you know who's in charge with UDS session scheduling for core?
<janimo> slangasek, this does not show up in the table: slsummit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22116/core-1311-ubuntu-touch-for-x86/
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ^^
<rsalveti> grouper is so slow to flash
<rsalveti> sergiusens: it used to be slow to build the android image for it as well, but that's super fast now :P
<rsalveti> so more pain when flashing it
<kenvandine> rsalveti, my new mako was very slow... 4 tries phablet-flash timed out and failed
<kenvandine> turned out on the 5th try... after timing out i just left it
<kenvandine> eventually it booted into ubuntu :)
<slangasek> janimo: I've scheduled it now; scheduling sessions is a multi-step process, had to wait for summit to pick it up from LP
<janimo> slangasek, thanks
<rsalveti> kenvandine: weird
<mhall119> janimo: for future reference, track leads are listed at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/tracks
<rsalveti> mayne your host usb or broken cable?
<janimo> mhall119, thanks
<popey> kenvandine: 16
<AskUbuntu> gsettings-qt bug? | http://askubuntu.com/q/377114
<taiebot> Hi guys any news on the next OTA update. I am addicted to updates and did not have any for a long time ^_^
<daker> ogra_: anyidea how can i forward tcp:9222 to my local machine on the same port ? adb forward tcp:9222 ...
<rsalveti> daker: just adb forward tcp:9222 tcp:9222
<daker> rsalveti: ok thanks
<rsalveti> janimo: even with aosp, you probably don't want to use our pre-built kernel as is
<rsalveti> janimo: otherwise you'll not get any modules
<janimo> rsalveti, I did not think of the kernel much. The modules should be added to the system.img right?
<rsalveti> it might not be necessarily used atm by our devices, but would need to check
<rsalveti> janimo: yes
<rsalveti> janimo: see the logic we have to download & extract the modules at build/
<janimo> rsalveti, for the AOSP branches I'd like them to run on mako as a proof of concept only
<rsalveti> janimo: as I'm sure you don't necessarily want to download that everytime, guess you just need to include them all in your prebuilt repo
<rsalveti> and just make sure you're copying the modules as well
<rsalveti> janimo: got it
<janimo> rsalveti, right, I saw the modules being added, just like the rmadisk is
<rsalveti> janimo: yes
<rsalveti> janimo: 4.4 binaries/factory images for manta, nexus4 and 7 are all available now at https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images
<Tassadar> 4.4 kernel sources still were not uploaded to repositories :/
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> is nexus 5 still 3.4 based?
<Tassadar> yes
<Tassadar> flo's factory image is corrupted, great :D
<Tassadar> it has 856bytes, and checksums match
<rsalveti> haha
<rsalveti> 3.4 is really old
<rsalveti> but guess they just don't care
<Tassadar> yeah
<Tassadar> https://android.googlesource.com/kernel/msm/+refs hammerhead branches are 3.4
<janimo> rsalveti, thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-15
<iBelieve> mhall119: ping regarding contributing to the shell and platform
<mhall119> iBelieve: pong
<mhall119> iBelieve: it's a bit late, but let's see who's around
<mhall119> ogra_ sergiusens and rsalveti are all involved with the platform side of things around Touch
<iBelieve> mhall119: is the European working time better? I can come back then
<mhall119> Saviq is the development manager for Unity 8
<rsalveti> for platform related questions I can probably help
<mhall119> iBelieve: we can see who's still around, but it is definitely more active in here earlier in the day
<mhall119> rsalveti: hey there, iBelieve would like to find out where and how he can get involved with developing more than just apps
<rsalveti> right, there are a bunch of projects and areas that are part of the core os
<rsalveti> the android container, hybris and usage of the android hal, basic services such as telephony, multimedia, etc
<rsalveti> kernel, mir :-)
<mhall119> iBelieve: do you want to be involved in shell and platform services stuff?
<mhall119> or lower level than that?
<iBelieve> mhall119: anything in QML and Qt sounds interesting
<mhall119> right, so Unity 8 is a big area where those contributions are needed
<iBelieve> mhall119: maybe the shell, SDK, etc.
<iBelieve> mhall119: unity8 would be very interesting to work on
<mhall119> http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ has instructions for that
<mhall119> bzoltan, Mirv and Kaleo can tell you where contributions to the SDK itself can be made
<mhall119> I know they have a lot of components they'd like to see developed, and not enough time to do it themselves
<iBelieve> mhall119: should I set up unity8 for development and then come back during the European working hours?
<mhall119> iBelieve: yeah, it doesn't take long to setup a local unity8 dev environment
<mhall119> if you join #ubuntu-unity tomorrow in European time, you can talk to more of the devs there
<iBelieve> mhall119: it might with our internet speeds :)
<TechieElf> Anyone here have a spare Xt907 that they can test my port with?
<ivost2> I am trying to port UT to unsupported device - inforce ifc6410 (uses S4 snapdragon / msm8610).
<ivost2> I can build from CodeAurora source OK and followed CM instructions to create new directories and files, edited manifest and local_manifests etc.
<ivost2> The device shows on the lunch menu, but when selected I see "device not found" error.
<ivost2> Device msm8960 not found. Attempting to retrieve device repository from CyanogenMod Github (http://github.com/CyanogenMod) ...
<ivost2> ** Don't have a product spec for: 'msm8960'
<ivost2> ** Do you have the right repo manifest?
<ivost2> What am I missing? Is there anyway to "supply" the kernel (I edited configs according to instructions) to trusty?
<ivost2> I am unable to find more details about UT -  android "magic"...
<cjohnston> /`/1
 * homestar ...
<TechieElf> ivost2: The msm8960 isn't a device. If I am not mistaken, it's the board.
<Mirv> mhall119: if you mean the Qt Creator, https://code.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<AskUbuntu> Can i install Ubuntu on bada os of Samsung Wave 2 S8530? | http://askubuntu.com/q/377296
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy PlayStation 4 Release Day! :-D
<davmor2> Morning all
<timppa> are there known problems on GSM todays build on trusty?
<timppa> Just updated and cannot call anymore
<popey> i can
<popey> on mako
<timppa> Hmm, I'm on nexus 4
<timppa> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-context shows only ril_0
<timppa> dunno if it should show something else also
<davmor2> timppa: I can on maguro (gnex)
<timppa> davmor2, popey, Can you check what the list-context shows on your devices?
<popey> bash: /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-context: No such file or directory
<timppa> ok
<popey> sorry, yes
<popey> plural contexts
<popey> timppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6420912/
<davmor2> timppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6420913/
<davmor2> popey: that's impressed me consecutive numbers that never happens normally :)
<timppa> scripts/get-operators dies on error, org.ofono.NetworkRegistration doesn'r exist
<popey> works here
<ogra_> timppa, does your SIM use a PIN ... did you unlock after rebooting ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6420921/
<ogra_> (or could it be that you ran out of credit)
<davmor2> works for me to I rang my house phone
<timppa> I don't have a pin and it's a company sim
<timppa> hopefully it's paid.. :D
<timppa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6420935/
<timppa> any ideas except flashing with -1??
<timppa> ok, I enabled wireless, then I got signal again
<timppa> now /usr/share/ofono/scripts/get-operators works also
<timppa> 3G data works also
<timppa> I try disabling the WLAN again and reboot
<timppa> Ok, same thing, no signal (there actually is no text "no signal") Only WLAN icon
<ogra_> how does your battery look like btw ?
<ogra_> might be a low power issue
<asac> who owns ubuntu-touch-meta?
<ogra_> asac, phonedations
<asac> is that phonedations right now?
<asac> ok thx
<asac> ogra_: is that in a bzr tree?
<ogra_> but any core dev in fact
<timppa> After enabling wireless nothing happens but after I select the correct wireless network, immediately No Signal text appears and if a second I get GSM coverage
<asac> or produced from a seed?
<didrocks> seed
<timppa> ogra_: 93%
<ogra_> asac, its a generation script inside a source deb
<ogra_> it uses the seed to produce its binaries
<timppa> if == in
<asac> why is there no sdk-libs-common for things that we ship on all archs?
<asac> e.g. what script framework are we using?
<ogra_> asac, no idea, ask xnox he designed the re-organized seeds
<timppa> Should I file a bug on this?
<asac> kk thx
<ogra_> asac, but i guess common would be arch: all ... that wouldnt make much sense
<ogra_> since meta produces for all arches anyway
<asac> ogra_: iw ould think -all would be all
<asac> and -common would be the common parts of any :)
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> (so you would have a ßcommon for each arch=
<asac> not sure :) ... not important anyway for me
 * asac moves on
<asac> ogra_: is there no bzr tree?
<asac> just the self-evolving package?
<ogra_> nops, wouldnt make much sense
<ogra_> meta doesnt usually change through a release
<xnox> asac: I'm sorry, can you explain a bit more? sdk-libs => things that should ship on the target & to developers, sdk-libs-dev => things that should ship to compile (or cross-compile, e.g. .h), sdk => things that should ship to developers (e.g. QtCreator, documentation, demos)
<xnox> asac: so e.g. script frameworks (html5/js) should be part of sdk-libs, as it should be present on the target images and at compile time and during development.
<xnox> asac: note that sdk, depends on both sdk-libs-dev and sdk-libs. sdk-libs-dev depends on sdk-libs.
<asac> xnox: isnt important as i said. just saw that we duplicate data in -i386 and -armhf and thought there might be a way to rather have a single file for those that should be on all target archs
<asac> but not important :)
<ogra_> asac, the seed is the single file ... its a set of deps anyway that the meta produces ... there is no beef inside the binary packages ... just deps
<xnox> asac: package itself can be _all.deb & seeded into sdk-libs =) which one did you spot which was arch:any instead of arch:all?
<asac> xnox: for one:
<asac> grep qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin sdk-libs-i386 sdk-libs-armhf
<asac> sdk-libs-i386:qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin
<asac> sdk-libs-armhf:qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin
<xnox> don't they have compiled.so inside them?
 * xnox looks at the contents.
<asac> for me the contents dont matter :)
<asac> jkust feels what we really would like to say is: we want to install qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin on all architectures
<ogra_> thats what the meta package does for you
<asac> so we dont need to keep -<arch> files in syunch :)
<ogra_> based on whats in the seed
<asac> ic
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah so missed the link to the seed
<xnox> asac: sdk-libs-i386 are generated from the seed. they are not maintained by hand.
<ogra_> fii i dont add an arch field to a package in the seed, the dep will show up on all arch binaries the meta produces
<asac> right
<asac> :)
<asac> thanks for explaining
<asac> hehe
<ogra_> :)
<xnox> asac: don't look at meta source packages in the archive, look at branches in the http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds package.
<xnox> =)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> meta is just a generator that processes the seeds
<ogra_> as i said in the beginning
<asac> maybe the debian/control file should somewhat refer to the bzr branch of the seed
<asac> to express that its generated/updated with data from there
<xnox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty/view/head:/sdk
<ogra_> it does so in update.cfg
<xnox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty/view/head:/sdk-libs
<xnox> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.trusty/view/head:/sdk-libs-dev
<xnox> asac: ^ is actually where the seeds defined, which a simple one line per package name.
<asac> ogra_: thats internal info... i think its useful to also include such info in the meta info on packaging level.
<xnox> the dependenices of those are expanded and meta packages dependencies generated.
<didrocks> asac: I guess you should read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement#Changing_the_Seeds
<xnox> such that we seed the top-level thing. and that pulls in all the required dependencies.
<asac> who owns the seeds?
<asac> e.g. who approves merges?
<asac> any core dev, rkight?
<ogra_> for this seed phonedations
<ogra_> any core dev could, yeah
<davmor2> asac: the gardener /me ducks
<ogra_> but usually phonedations gets involved
<asac> usually feels like there are exceptionms :)
<ogra_> which is fine
<didrocks> I did touch this seed for instance
<ogra_> right. lool too ... or people from foundations
<ogra_> effectively everyone who can commit to the branch can also rebuild meta ...
<ogra_> (and in fact should ... )
<ogra_> asac, i think the missing bzr entry in control is simply caused by the fact that there is no control field for such a thing ...
<ogra_> the existing ones would point to upstream or packaging bzr trees, neither would be correct here
<ogra_> we would have to define a new "X-Bzr-Generates-from:" or some such
<ogra_> which seems overkill for such a specific thing ... and puts way to much importance into that package
<ogra_> asac, btw, the masterplan here was to finally merge the seeds with desktop and have one tree and one meta
<ogra_> (but that only works once we have all pieces in main/supported)
<ogra_> s/with desktop/with server and desktop/
<mzanetti> cjwatson: ping
<Mirv> Saviq: did you have that QtC 3.0 branch somewhere? I'm hitting an error of missing private/qlistmodelinterface_p.h with qmlpuppet compiling and wondering if you saw that
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, it might have been my build env having also qt4 in it but in case you did some non-trivial modifications I could take a look anyhow
<Saviq> Mirv, hmm can't push to kubuntu-packagers, pushing to +junk now
<Saviq> ah wait, lp:~unity-team/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator-30 seems to work
<Saviq> Mirv, it doesn't actually build due to some docs issue that I haven't investigated yet
<Saviq> Mirv, looked like an upstream problem (docs referencing non-existent doc file)
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks, checking out. sounds like an issue I already fixed in qtbase.
<Saviq> Mirv, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6421157/
<Mirv> Saviq: yep, just that, it should go past that already just by having updated qtbase from PPA
<Saviq> Mirv, oh cool
<Saviq> trying
<Saviq> Mirv, just finished pushing
<Mirv> Saviq: thanks, grabbing your patch refreshes for those patches I didn't touch yet
<Saviq> Mirv, you probably want to drop some of them
<Saviq> Mirv, or maybe when we switch to 5.2, that is
<Mirv> Saviq: yep, I dropped the workaround one and it's possible the botan patch isn't needed anymore
<cjwatson> mzanetti: I'm at a conference - I'd appreciate it if you could leave a proper message rather than pinging and waiting for me to respond, as my availability is patchy
<mzanetti> cjwatson: ok. no problem. this is a bigger discussion. We'll file a bug and we can discuss when you get to it.
<Saviq> Mirv, /bin/sh: 1: gdb: not found
<Saviq> /bin/sh: 1: test: -gt: unexpected operator
<Saviq> Mirv, I've seen such from time to time
<Saviq> Mirv, but not sure whether the solution is to actually add gdb to build deps?
<Mirv> Saviq: look further back in the log, I'd guess that's not the real problem. I've seen that too.
<Saviq> Mirv, right, -j9...
<Mirv> I got the same error again
<Saviq> Mirv, interesting, "fatal error: private/qlistmodelinterface_p.h"
<Saviq> Mirv, might be I never got to that point before
<Saviq> although I assumed docs were built after that
<Saviq> Mirv, want me to investigate?
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, we're getting the same then. feel free to give it a try. is it in the 'qt4' something file? maybe it shouldn't be compiled at all.
<Saviq> Mirv, qt4rendernodeinstanceserver.cpp yeah
<Saviq> and qt4informationnodeinstanceserver.cpp
<Mirv> I'm going to stop at it for now but I merged your patch refreshes to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtcreator
<Saviq> Mirv, cheers
<Saviq> Mirv, uh... https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/commit/7daab8039abc32ab5be5706a08cb58905fe0e0b6
<Saviq> Mirv, that whole thing was removed in July last year...
<Saviq> Mirv, so yeah, it looks like it shouldn't be built with Qt >= 5.0
<mterry> ogra_, hello!  Do you have time to look at an upstart job change in unity8 for sanity?
<mterry> (or know someone who does?)
<ogra_> mterry, sure
<mterry> ogra_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/set-mir-socket/+merge/194963
<mterry> ogra_, thanks!
<ogra_> mterry, looks fine on first sight ... probably xnox could also take a look
<xnox> mterry: looks fine.
<mterry> ogra_, xnox: fair enough, thanks!
<mterry> Saviq, ^
<mterry> MacSlow, so can you give me a refresher on how notifications work in Touch?  The symptom I'm seeing is that from python, a notification.show() will timeout.  Which components does that call go through?  Is unity8 the notification daemon?
<MacSlow> mterry, no... unity8 just is the "renderer"-part of the whole notification-story... lp:unity-notifications is the core queue-logic (backend-part)
<MacSlow> mterry, do you see any notifications at all on your test-system or just not the ones you trigger?
<MacSlow> mterry, mind to share the python-code you use to try to trigger it?
<mterry> MacSlow, it's just the unity8 test_notifications.py autopilot suite
<mterry> MacSlow, is there an easy way to trigger a notification with my fingers?
<MacSlow> mterry, hm... send yourself a sms to the phone
<MacSlow> mterry, or call yourself
<mterry> hmm, ok, will try that
<MacSlow> mterry, if you run unity8 on the desktop via the run-script... the best option there is to use any of the examples from lp:unity-notifications
<MacSlow> mterry, you got to have that (unity-notifications) installed too on your system for this to work
<mterry> MacSlow, I'm not trusting desktop results right now.  Too much of the Mir nesting code is different on android for me to believe I'm testing the right code paths
<mterry> MacSlow, but I suppose I could do the same on my n4
<MacSlow> mterry, ok... still you could use the examples from lp:unity-notifications on the phone directly... and trigger them via a remote shell... I use that often
<MacSlow> mterry, maybe I should write a small notification-test-app and make it a click-packages... that might be the most convenient solution for everybody not directly involved
<MacSlow> with notification development
<MacSlow> mterry, just ping me if you still run into issues
<mterry> MacSlow, OK, thanks
<alexk> hi everyone
<alexk> i'd like to modify the environment so that an application comes up on power-up of ubuntu touch. Can anyone offer some hints or documentation to get me started in doing that?
<mterry> ogra_, do any of the touch images we generate have mir disabled by default?  Or is that always an extra step that a user will have to do if they want it?
<cwayne> mterry, AFAIK it's still disabled on manta
<mterry> cwayne, by default?  How do we do that?  Does phablet-flash delete the .display-mir file or something?
<cwayne> mterry, not sure tbh
<mterry> cwayne, thanks anyway, that's a lead
<ogra_> mterry, the .display-mir files gets put in place on first boot
<ogra_> manta doesnt do that
<ogra_> *file
<lool> wow, hard laptop freeze
<lool> first time this happens in months; usually it's death by swap
<mterry> ogra_, ah...  I see in boot-hooks/set-display-mir.conf
<mterry> ogra_, thanks!
<didrocks> mhall119: oh, FYI, the status isn't visible on my screen
<didrocks> orange on red I guess
<didrocks> mhall119: ok, done and scheduled now. Thanks!
<mhall119> didrocks: yeah, I the client track color clashes, we can pick a lighter shade
<mhall119> thanks didrocks
<dpm> cwayne, you might have noticed I've added you to the reminders-app-dev team in LP - I wanted the evernote plugin to be part of core apps project group and available for installation in the core apps PPA. I've created a project for it and given the evernote app devs ownership, and I've added you as well so that you've got the same permissions
<dpm> does that work for you?
<cwayne> dpm, sure!
<dpm> awesome, thanks!
<cwayne> dpm, ah, you already pushed the code up :)
<dpm> yeah :)
<cwayne> dpm, is it int he ppa yet or shall i push it?
<dpm> cwayne, it's building in the PPA right now, I set up a daily build recipe
<dpm> cwayne, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily/+builds?build_state=pending
<cwayne> dpm, great :)
<rvr> seb128: ping
<seb128> rvr, contextless ping = no reply
<rvr> seb128: cordova-ubuntu l10n issues
<seb128> rvr, yes? (better to just ask your question ;-)
<seb128> rvr, like "seb128: hey, do you know how...?"
<rvr> seb128: Haven't checked your timezone, not sure if still around :)
<ogra_> then content in pings is even more important
<seb128> rvr, well, I usually close IRC when I'm not, and even if I was not around the context would allow me to reply (even if it's your turn to be away then)
<rvr> seb128: So, you use French localization and some tests fail for you, right?
<ogra_> :)
<seb128> rvr, hum, are you speaking about ubuntu-system-settings? you just said "cordova-ubuntu" and I've no clue what that is
<rvr> seb128: Oh, right
<rvr> Yeah, System Settings
<seb128> right, a third of the tests fail in french
<seb128> let me do a run so I can copy an error
<seb128> rvr, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6421958/
<rvr> Hmmm... UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe8' in position 100: ordinal not in range(128)
<rvr> StateNotFoundError: State not found for class '*' and filters {'objectName': 'categoryGridSystem'}.
<seb128> rvr, or http://paste.ubuntu.com/6421962/
<seb128> seems like an encoding issue
<seb128> is autopilot using utf8?
<rvr> Good question
<rvr> reference = "V\xc3\xa9rifier l'existence de mises \xc3\xa0 jour"
<rvr> actual    = u"Vérifier l'existence de mises à jour"
<rvr> reference is not a unicode string
<rvr> seb128: When you open system settings, you can see the Network and System sections, right?
<seb128> rvr, yes, they both have an accent in their french name though
<seb128> rvr, why?
<rvr> seb128: Oh, so maybe the objectName is now categoryGrid + _("System") :-/
<rvr> Will also check that
<seb128> rvr, you should be able to reproduce by using LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8 btw (you need language-pack-fr to have the locale though)
<seb128> rvr, unset LANG/LANGUAGE might also be needed
<rvr> I was trying with set LC_ALL and didn't work
<rvr> Aha, unset LANG/LANGUAGE... thanks
<rvr> That's it: > objectName: categoryGridSistema
<johnmindfreak> so the razr lunch files for ubuntu touch anybody know where to get them????
<johnmindfreak> so the razr lunch files for ubuntu touch anybody know where to get them????
<spindley> exit
<daker> ogra_: good or bad now :D load average: 3.52, 8.41, 7.67
<ogra_> well, its getting winter ...
<ogra_> surely saves some heating
<daker> not sure why i do still have a qwerty keyboard while i am using FR as main language
<daker> kenvandine: where the code of the online accounts providers is located ?
<daker> for the phone
<kenvandine> daker, lp:account-plugins
<daker> kenvandine: i am asking because for facebook i am seeing an old html page not the HTML5 one
<kenvandine> that is probably because of the user agent on the phone
<daker> kenvandine: ya where the page is beeing called ? or a different question do you use the UbuntuWebView ?
<kenvandine> we are using a copied version of the UbuntuWebView in signon-ui
<kenvandine> signon-ui is in main, and we couldn't introduce a depends from universe
<daker> kenvandine: ok got it
<std> how usable is up these days?
<sheac12> having an problem with ssh connections with touch on a nexus 10 with 13.10 installed
<sheac12> can anyone help?
<sheac12> I have a stock install and keep getting connection refused when ssh'ing to localhost
<daker> ogra_: sys settings was running then unity8 freezes then it restart itself, now it not display in the running apps section but it still running & taking 100% of the cpu http://paste.ubuntu.com/6422557/
<o_be_one__> ee
<sheac12> anyone have if anyone cares i had to explicitly start ssh
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm off next week but I'll be listening in to the UDS with any joy :) Catch you in a weeks time :)
<ogra_> davmor2, enjoy !
<davmor2> I will :)
<paugre> Hi there everyone! :) Just wondering if someone has some information about official support for the Google Nexus 5? Are there any plans for official ubuntu touch builds or not? Thanks!
<daker> hi ogra_ where can i find unity8 logs ?
<ogra_> daker, all logs of all session apps are in ~/.local/upstart/
<ogra_> hmm, or was it .cache
<ogra_> yeah, actually ~/.cache/upstart/
<kenvandine> ogra_,  daker: it's .cache/upstart
<daker> kenvandine: right!
<daker> now i can make restart very easily using the signon ui
<mterry> sforshee, poke?  you still working?  I'm looking at a patch for powerd, and trying to figure out why g_idle_add doesn't work, but g_timeout_add(0) does?
<mterry> ogra_, out of curiosity, how long are we expecting to support SurfaceFlinger mode in Touch?
<ogra_> mterry, as long as we support ports ?
<mterry> ogra_, makes sense
<ogra_> (well, or until Mir supports a good set of drivers ... )
<twager> Anyone know if ubuntu will run on a zte blade ?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-16
<xperia> hi. small question. is anybody working to make ubuntu-touch work with openembedded. openembedded is a amazing powerfull build environment that support lot of devices. it would be amazing to have ubuntu touch as option to compile with openembedded!
<pacificfils> this place is always so quiet.
<AskUbuntu> How to setting a proxy in ubuntu touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/377825
<successus> salud
<Nimble> I'm installing ubuntu touch to my nexus 4, I followed the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install after backing everything up and I got the following warning when I ran the terminal command
<Nimble> WARNING:phablet-flash:--no-backup is deprecated, use --bootstrap instead
<Nimble> is this anything to worry about?
<nhaines> Nimble: nope, you're fine.
<bjv1> i dont see an equivalent to the cm extract-files.sh in git://phablet.ubuntu.com/aosp/platform/manifest.git device/ directory (branch phablet-4.4_r1)
<bjv1> is the idea to 1) manually/script to copy over the items in proprietary-blobs.txt
<bjv1> then 2) run device/lge/hammerhead/self-extractors/files-by-owner.sh  to prepare the makefiles?
<bjv1> i guess then 3) device/lge/hammerhead/vendorsetup.sh  to set the lunch target
<bjv1> (i've successfully built CM one time for nexus5, but i would not say I am experienced compiling android OS's)
<Tassadar> bjv1: there's a good chance Ubuntu Touch won't work with n5's binaries, because it is based of cm 10.1
<bjv1> Tassadar: figured i'd give the phablet-4.4_r1 port a whirl
<bjv1> see where it got me
<bjv1> i know
<Tassadar> okay then, good luck with it
<danes123> hello, the instructions to install ubuntu in tablet tf700 have broken links https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf700t. Are developers aware of this? Are there new instructions to install ubuntu on the transformer 700 tablet?
<bjv1> danes123: surely that is a port?   a device not officially supported by the Canonical team?
<danes123> no, I am not sure :( Is the TF700 supported?
<bjv1> danes123: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices          only  Nexus 4, Nexus 10, Nexus 7 (2012-version) and Galaxy Nexus (GSM version) are official devices
<bjv1> you can try contacting the Launchpad people listed on the transformer wiki page
<bjv1> or post on XDA forums
<bjv1> or if you know what the new links are, you could edit the wiki page yourself
<bjv1> ah, i see
<bjv1> google.com provides driver packages, so CM extract-files.sh is not needed for a Nexus device
<bjv1> https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#hammerheadkrt16m
<lupine> ello ello. I'm considering getting a nexus 7 and slapping ubuntu on it. was wondering if support for cellular connectivity is there yet?
<lupine> the spreadsheet (just-discovered) says N/A for mobile data on nexus 7, but you can get them with 4G/LTE
<AskUbuntu> Qt 5.2 usage in Ubuntu Touch | http://askubuntu.com/q/378047
<bjv1> I am trying to make sense of the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/AndroidDevel   "Removals" sections as applies to the new phablet AOSP branches
<bjv1> when i "source build/envsetup.sh && lunch hammerhead && make -j 5"
<bjv1> build errors out with: build/core/base_rules.mk:134: *** ubuntu/hybris/compat/media: MODULE.TARGET.EXECUTABLES.codec already defined by frameworks/av/cmds/stagefright.  Stop.
<bjv1> thought I could place a "<remove-project name="frameworks/av" />" in .repo/local_manifests/roomservice.xml, but repo sync reports
<bjv1> "fatal: remove-project element specifies non-existent project: frameworks/av"
<bjv1> for some reason
<bjv1> suppose
<bjv1> technically, I did:   "source build/envsetup.sh && croot && ./extract-broadcom-hammerhead.sh && ./extract-lge-hammerhead.sh && ./extract-qcom-hammerhead.sh && make clobber && lunch hammerhead && make -j 5"
<bjv1> hm, i dont see a codec: target anywhere
<bjv1> ah, platform
<bjv1> is the root project name
<bjv1> so local_manifests:   <remove-project name="platform/frameworks/av" />
<bjv1> alright.
<bjv1> "make: *** No rule to make target `out/target/product/hammerhead/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libcamera_client_intermediates/export_includes', needed by `out/target/product/hammerhead/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libandroid_runtime_intermediates/import_includes'.  Stop."
<bjv1> so, wrong move
<successus> salud
<taiebot> Hi all. Anyone knowing the answer at the riddling app level 4 a boy? Being stuck for month tried everything but i am giving up anyone who could share the answer?
<Nimble> for some reason I can't make calls with my nexus 4
<Nimble> I can send and receive text messages and get data over 3G
<Nimble> but no calls
<half_mast> Is anyone else getting network error when trying to update apps?
<user82> has anyone tested ubuntu touch on nexus 4 with radio .97 and bootloader 30d?
<user82> (coming from the kitkat factory image)
<user82> or do i need to replace the bootloader anyway?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-11-17
<worawito> Hi guys
<Crimson_Rogue> hello. I have a CM 10.1 port; how do I port ubuntu-touch with this port?
<FuLgOrE> hi
<Carbon_Rink> whats the easiest way to change chanel..  from saucy to devel .. just run the same phablet command in terminal?
<Carbon_Rink> ??
<Carbon_Rink> nm i just reran the phablet command with --channel devel instead
<successus> salud
<successus> salud, hasta otro rato
<shobha> Hello, I Installed QTCreator 2.8.1 as per given on ubuntu website, Every time after clicking on 'Examples', It is hung. I got two unresponsive QtCreator screens. So, can't proceed further as guided. Please help...
<arunkumar413> Hi friends, Right now can I install Ubuntu on other mobiles. This link talks only about nexus devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<arunkumar413> ??
<imnichol> I'm playing with music-app on my laptop, and when I start it I get an alert with the text "Please import music and restart the app".
<imnichol> What folder do I have to put music into for it to be imported?
<breakyerself> hello
<breakyerself> Anyone in here?
<breakyerself> ........
<tygerlord> I'm here
<tygerlord> Does someone already have some trouble with powerd. I've segmentation fault
<breakyerself> I was hoping to try ubuntu on my galaxy nexus, but I've got a verison cdma version. Is that not supported?
<breakyerself> verizon*
<tygerlord> Sorry I Don't know
<breakyerself> np pretty sure I'm screwed.
<tf7hundred> hello, I tried to install ubuntu on my tf700 tablet but the intructions in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf700t point to broken links
<tf7hundred> anyone can help me here?
<tygerlord> link seems valid for me
<lupine> I guess there's no dual-boot equivalent on a tablet?
 * lupine wonders if he can sensibly install ubuntu on his nexus from a fedora machine, or if he's going to need a chroot
<wilee-nilee> lupine, I believe you could use a live ubuntu enviroment.
<lupine> true, but better avoided if I can
<MaLiXs> hi every one I would like to knonw if the ota update realy work on ubuntu touch ? i've follow the official instruction (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install)
<MaLiXs> And I only get an old version and it wont update.
<MaLiXs> I even used with the option -trusty ... it install a latest version but it wont update after the installation
<wilee-nilee> lupine, really, why?
<lupine> because rebooting is a pain
<lupine> this is linux, remember. it shouldn't be necessary
<Tassadar> lupine: if you have adb and fastboot in $PATH, you can just download phablet-tools package sources and run the scripts
<Tassadar> it's just python
<lupine> even better than chroot ^^
<wilee-nilee> lupine, Heh, if rebooting is a pain your not going to get very far in life, there are much bigger challenges out there.
<yay> hi
<wilee-nilee> lol this is linux
<yay> ejem I can intall UBUNTU TOUCH on my samsung galaxy music???
<MaLiXs> I cant find any solution to my answer on google
<harris> what is video decode
<andrius> ciao
<pacificfils> Any progress on Mir?
 * pacificfils goes off to file a disappearing keyboard bug
<Jack> hey there everybody
<JackDeM> there. silly nickserv
<pacificfils> hello
<JackDeM> i know the ubuntu mobile OS is only supported by the two phones listed on the website, but do you think there is any chance it will work on other phones?
<pacificfils> You can build it yourself if you want.
<JackDeM> i have an old droid 2 sitting on my desk and i was thinking about trying to get it on there just to mess araound
<pacificfils> But if I'm still in the loop, no official support is given yet.
<pacificfils> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<pacificfils> take a look at that.
<JackDeM> awesome ill have a read
<pacificfils> of course, this is advanced stuff.
<pacificfils> LOTS of hard work, and still, lots of bugs.
<pacificfils> But if you're willing, post a guide on how you did it!
<pacificfils> Typically ogra_ has the good advice here, but he's AFK it seems
<JackDeM> haha looking at this i don't think i will be doing it.
<pacificfils> oh well.
<pacificfils> not fun or easy.
<JackDeM> and it doesn't even look like the droid 2 is being worked on at all --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<pacificfils> Maybe someone will do it for you if you ask nicely.
<pacificfils> And, no, don't look at me.
<JackDeM> no. if i though a lot of people would benifit i would ask
<JackDeM> but i doubt anyone still uses the D2
<pacificfils> i still use an SCH-i9000
<pacificfils> sorry, sch-i500
<pacificfils> Someone port UT to the iPhone. There's a project...
<JackDeM> ^ that
<pacificfils> would take forever
<pacificfils> Imagine redoing all the closed-source apple drivers. *shudders*
<JackDeM> i want dual booting iPhones...
<pacificfils> I want a toaster that will fly.
<JackDeM> -_-
<pacificfils> And an internet connected coffee machine.
<JackDeM> and an ISP which is reliable
<pacificfils> Woah. That is UNHEARD OF.
<lupine> my ISP is so reliable, they offered me solicitors
<pacificfils> If you pay any ISP enuff, they will be 1/2 reliable
<lupine> no amount of money can convince BT to be reliable
<lupine> as said ISP have discovered
<JackDeM> imagine a world where you pay for 20Mbps and get 20Mbps all the time  0_0
<pacificfils> No amount of money will fix Verizon's data counters
<pacificfils> To them, 1 MB = 60 TB
<lupine> are you paying for 20Mbit or "up to 20Mbit" ?
<JackDeM> Verizon... did you know they block IRC on Cell data
<JackDeM> i didn't know that.
<pacificfils> then how am i on here?
<JackDeM> and then i bought an IRC app for me phone
<JackDeM> are you on an app or on the webchat
<pacificfils> webchat
<JackDeM> yea thats why
<JackDeM> if you were to use an IRC app and try to connect you can't. they block it.
<JackDeM> might work on some android phones
<JackDeM> alright, well i am out of here. have a nice night/morning where ever you may be in the world.
<JackDeM> <3
<noobuser> Hello, I am following the tutorial from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices/tf700t for my tablet. I installed the ubuntu rom but the tf700 system rom fails with TWRP
<noobuser> where can I find a rom to select the rom, like a bootloader?
<noobuser> are the goomanager servers down or something? it looks like all links are broken
<noobuser> at least the ones  I tried
<noobuser> how can I boot to ubuntu touch? I intalled the rom but Idk how to run it
<AskUbuntu> HTC X920d a.k.a HTC Butterfly | http://askubuntu.com/q/378610
<Elleo> bschaefer: heya; what's the status of your sdl1.2 mir-backend branch? just tried it out on ubuntu touch, but I'm getting segfaults when flipping; any special conditions it needs to work under/things that need finishing for touch?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-10
<nimmersatt> where do I find existing Ubuntutouch apps?
<tisch22> Is there a way to get Ubuntu touch 14.09 on the Nexus 7 (2012)?
<tisch22> Seeming to have a difficult time at it.
<dholbach> good morning
<JoeyChan> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi JoeyChan
<JoeyChan> just met a problem that I can't run project on my phone   :(
<JoeyChan> SSH Protocol error: Server and client capabilities don't match
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy World Orphans Day! :-D
<tsdgeos> is it me that setting developer mode only works the second time?
<ogra_> define "the second time"
<ogra_> works fine here when i set it in the UI
<ogra_> immediately after toggling the switch
<tsdgeos> ogra_: so i toggle the switch
<tsdgeos> nothing happens
<tsdgeos> go back enter the developer mode screen again
<tsdgeos> and the switch is untoggled
<tsdgeos> then i toggle it again
<tsdgeos> and then it works
<ogra_> weird
<tsdgeos> this only happens after a flash
<tsdgeos> otherwise it works fine
<ogra_> file a bug, but i cant really reproduce it here
<ogra_> oh, wait, do you use the --developer-mode option t ubuntu-device-flash ?
<ogra_> (you really shouldnt, thats only for CI or scripted testing etc when you dont run the wizard)
<tsdgeos> ogra_: hmmm
<tsdgeos> i use this
<tsdgeos>  ubuntu-device-flash  --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --wipe --device krillin
<tsdgeos> ogra_: ↑
<ogra_> no, that looks fine
<ogra_> well, probably worth a bug then ...
<ogra_> file it against android-tools
<tsdgeos> ok, i wil do in a moment
<tsdgeos> tx
<ogra_> mandel, aany progress with the adbd hacks ?
<ahayzen> chrisccoulson, ping
<wligtenberg> I got the following error when trying to create e "kit" for my Nexus 4 phone flashed with the latest ubuntu: Kit autocreation for unknown is not supported!
<ogra_> whats "kit" ?
<ogra_> never heard of it
<wligtenberg> Well, in the Ubuntu SDK you need to define a Kit for each device
<beuno> ogra_, AFAIUI, it's basically a chroot
<ogra_> beuno, ah
<wligtenberg> for the emulator that worked fine, but for the physical device not so much
<wligtenberg> indeed, that is my understanding as well
 * ogra_ still uses vi for all app development :) 
<wligtenberg> it seems someone else has a similar issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/544697/ubuntu-sdk-error-kit-autocreation-for-error-is-not-supported
<wligtenberg> I think something goes wrong with the architecture detection
<bzoltan> wligtenberg: there is a quick fix for that
<wligtenberg> bzoltan: please tell me :)
<bzoltan> wligtenberg:  clean up the .config/QtProject/
<bzoltan> wligtenberg:  most likely something got messed in the devices.xml under the ~/.config/QtProject/qtcreator/
<wligtenberg> ok, but now I need to guess which numeric value goes with armhf :)
<wligtenberg> mmm, I changed it to something else, but it keeps changing it back!
<Saviq> kenvandine, hey, wanted to ask on what's your plan to land settings in rtm, will you prep a cherry-pick MP as we do or do you want separate MPs per trunk commit?
<kenvandine> we're doing cherry-pick MP
<Saviq> kenvandine, so https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1336715.check.sync/+merge/241152 should really go away altogether, right? (/me can't delete)
<kenvandine> Saviq, yeah, it needs to be a cherry-pick
<Saviq> kenvandine, yeah, but do you want a separate MP per trunk commit, or will you just create a branch with all of them together and MP into rtm? (IMO separate MPs are waste of time and effort)
<Saviq> kenvandine, basically what I wanna know is if we need to do anything for this change to land in rtm, or will you take care of it :)
 * Saviq just has a rtm-staging branch, does merge -c from lp:unity8 for all interesting commits and MPs that into rtm as a single merge
<kenvandine> i want to keep them small, but doesn't have to be per-commit
<kenvandine> right now we don't have any other commits approved for rtm
<kenvandine> so this is the only one
<Saviq> kenvandine, oh? seb128 said otherwise
<seb128> Saviq, what did I say?
<seb128> oh
<Saviq> seb128, that you have commits on settings trunk that should go into rtm already
<seb128> no, I said we have a stack of bugfixes that would make sense for rtm/ota1
<Saviq> ah, so nothing for rtm itself
<seb128> I didn't say they are "approved"
<Saviq> yet
<seb128> well, I would like to see some in rtm
<kenvandine> yet
<seb128> but I'm not the one deciding
<Saviq> kenvandine, want me to prep an MP for this one then and land it, or do you want to coordinate yourself?
<kenvandine> Saviq, so right now that check.sync is the only one approved for that, so kgunn was trying to make sure it went through
<kenvandine> Saviq, doesn't it require a unity8 landing to go with it?
<kenvandine> we did that for vivid
<Saviq> kenvandine, it's not required I don't think, let me check
<kenvandine> i'm find doing it myself as long as it's ok to land on it's own
<Saviq> dednick, is https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1336715.check.sync/+merge/239494 dependant on anything?
<Saviq> dednick, for landing into rtm that is?
<kenvandine> i thought there was a reason that went into a silo with unity8
<dednick> Saviq: nope
<dednick> Saviq: it's standalone now
<Saviq> kenvandine, I think the reason was that we were blamed for the bug ;)
<Saviq> kenvandine, so yeah, ↑
<kenvandine> ok
<seb128> mardy, is there any known issue with sharing with facebook on the current rtm? I'm trying to share a picture from gallery, but it opens the webbrowser, asks me for my fb password and I end up on my wall without the photo, swipping back to the gallery and try again leads to a fail then (e.g sharing does nothing and sends me back to gallery)
<seb128> kenvandine, ^ moved here btw
<kenvandine> alex_abreu, ^^
<kenvandine> WebApps API message received: {"args":"[{\"callbackid\":\"ubuntu-webapps-api0.26988044986501336\"}]","name":"ContentHub.onShareRequested","target":"ubuntu-webapps-binding-call"}
<kenvandine> Unauthorize API call blocked: ContentHub.onShareRequested
<seb128> sorry, it's not the webbrowser it opens
<alex_abreu> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/webbrowser-app/fix-facebook-hub-share/+merge/240125
<seb128> it's the fb webapp rather
<alex_abreu> seb128, ^
<seb128> alex_abreu, great!
<alex_abreu> it is landing as we speak
<alex_abreu> (silo 7)
<seb128> I've added an rtm line
<alex_abreu> seb128, thx
<seb128> pmcgowan, ^ can we get that on the rtm wishlist?
<kenvandine> whew... one line fix :)
<alex_abreu> kenvandine, yeah, ... this one went through the cracks
<davmor2> Hey guys vivid mako image 15 the message indicator hasn't gone green on a new message, I got the osd, I have the message in the indicator it's just the envelope isn't green, I even get the blue pulsing led when the mako is asleep
<kenvandine> davmor2, it shouldn't be green anymore
<kenvandine> icon theme change in vivid
<kenvandine> should be white when there is a message
<kenvandine> and gray when there isn't
<seb128> alex_abreu, kenvandine: that fix doesn't work great, I get the fb auth page, then when I select the passwd entry the screen change to the "post photo" one, but it didn't let me enter my password and when I do "post" it spins for a minute and fails and send me back to the auth page
<davmor2> kenvandine: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/message.png and http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/message1.png that looks the same colour to me
<davmor2> kenvandine: that is with the message still in the indicator
<seb128> alex_abreu, kenvandine: in fact posting worked, so why do I start on a login form if I don't need to login? it also takes like 1 minute to post (but could be the upload time of the photo)
<alex_abreu> seb128, this is not the fix itself but the interaction w/ login & OA that needs to be refined,
<alex_abreu> seb128, there are branches by mardy in the works for that
<alex_abreu> seb128, we are relying on fb api to post, so whatever lag there is, will be seems, we are actually waitingin for a reply from FB before switching to the account view
<alex_abreu> seb128, design has a few tasks on its plate to iron those out (interatcions)
<seb128> k
<alex_abreu> in the next few weeks
<davmor2> kenvandine: no I have the message removed it isn't as bright but that is way to subtle
<davmor2> kenvandine: http://people.canonical.com/~davmor2/message2.png empty
<seb128> alex_abreu, I doubt that's a design issue, it prompts for a login and discuss the login when selecting the password entry, then manages to sucessfully submit
<seb128> alex_abreu, that seems like a good old code bug, it shouldn't ask for credential if not needed, and if it asks it should let you enter the password before morphing to a send UI
<seb128> alex_abreu, where should that be reported?
<alex_abreu> seb128, do you have a OA fb account registered & enabled for the fb webapp ?
<seb128> alex_abreu, yes and yes
<seb128> alex_abreu, did you try if it works for you?
<alex_abreu> seb128, the experience is not optional, and there are known issues in the way that OA works w/ webapps atm which makes those more appearent
<alex_abreu> seb128, but as I said, those are tracked, & have been talked about in washington
<alex_abreu> seb128, it works for me yes
<seb128> alex_abreu, the main issue is that the fb app asks for the password on start, even if it's in the online accounts and it doesn't need it
<alex_abreu> seb128, yes
<seb128> alex_abreu, it works fine if the fb app is already open
<alex_abreu> seb128, this is a known issue w/ the cookies expiring for which mardy has a branch,
<seb128> k
<seb128> are those fixes targetted for rtm?
<seb128> alex_abreu, also the cancel/post buttons are not translated, do you know if that's a known issue?
<alex_abreu> seb128, the bit that you see originate from the fact that OA auth for webapp work with cookies that can expire, while the FB sare bit works w/ the FB api and oauth tokens, so you can end up having this weird experience
<alex_abreu> seb128, it isn't a known issue not, it should be a bug
<seb128> alex_abreu, k, against what component?
<alex_abreu> seb128, webapps-core
<seb128> tedg, hey, saw bug #1391164? I assigned it to you, hope it's ok
<ubot5> bug 1391164 in The Sound Menu "Silent mode setting is not read on startup" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391164
<kenvandine> davmor2, talk to tiheum about the messaging icon, that was a change from him
<tedg> seb128, Heh, NO BUGS! :-)
<tedg> I'll look at it.
<seb128> tedg, oh yeah, a bug, and it's yours!
<seb128> thanks ;-)
<seb128> alex_abreu, seems like the issue is that it tries to read the string from ubuntu-ui-extras but that is not properly setup for translations
<alex_abreu> seb128, so it's not related to the webapp itself
<seb128> alex_abreu, I don't think so
<davmor2> tiheum: why the change in the messaging app?  dull light grey to white is hardly a noticeable change.  The green was maybe a bit in your face but you knew you had a message :)
<nimmersatt> has anyone heard of the fairphone?
<nimmersatt> can you quickly port ubuntu touch on it for me? ;)
<nimmersatt> please :)
<nimmersatt> hey it is 10 am
<pngo> for the last three releases contacts stopped working. I get a msg that I have no contacts, and I do, and if I want to sync with google, and none of the buttons, Yes and No, work. Is this known bug?
<tiheum> davmor2: not my personal choice but it has been decided that all the indicators should be white and grey (expect the battery icon which uses green when charging and red when empty)
<tiheum> davmor2: I think it's a nice move because sometimes the topbar looked like a christmas tree
<tiheum> davmor2: more seriously, we tried to reduce the use of colours in mono icons. They are now limited to icons that really need to catch to user's attention.
<davmor2> tiheum: yes I agree on that grounds but it is so unobvious, until the phone sleeps that you have a message :)  When the phone sleeps you get a nice glowing led :)
<dobey> davmor2: hey, can you test something real quick? i have a contact on my phone, and i'm trying to add a photo to it, but when i tap to add the photo from the gallery, the phone locks up hard, when the gallery app opens up
<davmor2> dobey: work here on krillin on rtm154 or are you on mako
<seb128> alex_abreu, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-ui-extras/update-translations-template/+merge/241286 just as a fyi, should fix the issue
<dobey> davmor2: i'm on a nexus5. but the nexus5 images follow the mako builds, so maybe more likely to happen on mako
<davmor2> dobey: works on mako too on vivid 15
<alex_abreu> seb128, thx for handling that one
<kenvandine> Saviq, i forgot, cherry-picking that fix conflicts, so not that straight forward
<kenvandine> jgdx, still around?
<kenvandine> jgdx, i'm trying to cherry pick a fix from trunk to rtm, but the cellular plugin is conflicting in strange ways
<kenvandine> like we've had something change in rtm and not trunk
<kenvandine> jgdx, but merging from rtm into trunk doesn't produce a diff for SingleSim.qml
<kenvandine> which is the file i am questioning
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you try to merge revisions 1187..1189 from trunk to rtm and see what you think?
<wligtenberg> bzoltan: Thanks for the clarification on askubuntu!
<seb128> kenvandine, do you think we should try to rtm  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1389630 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389630 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Wizard: Back and Continue buttons do not haptic feedback" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kenvandine> seb128, i'd like to see it
<seb128> kenvandine, what's the process to land things on rtm? should we just wait for rtm to be out and land things for ota1 then assuming it's going to be easier?
<kenvandine> seb128, yeah, for now
<kenvandine> except for the TOPBLOCKERS
<seb128> k
<seb128> what about wishlist approved ones?
<ogra_> seb128, they will likely go into ota1 or ota2
<seb128> ogra_, k, should we try to line them up for landing somewhere or just forget about rtm for a bit and just work on vivid until somebody opens ota landings?
<ogra_> seb128, you will need to get your bug onto olli's wishlist
<seb128> ogra_, is that the same that pat's one?
<ogra_> and yes, you can indeed land it in vivid but keep a branch ready with a cherry pick for rt/ota
<seb128> I got a few of those approved
<ogra_> good
<seb128> I'm just unsure what I'm supposed to do next
<ogra_> yes, it should be the same list
<seb128> the fixes are in vivid
<ogra_> prepare a silo :)
<seb128> k, so I can do that, even if it's not a topblocker?
<ogra_> i might need to idle in there til after the milestone
<seb128> k
<ogra_> tedg, why do you need an overrid for indicator-sound ? do you expect it to ever be used without pulase installed ?
<LjL> has anyone here built for i9300? i'm trying to follow what i believe are the latest instruction to get the best-working version from an XDA post... but i'm all confused
<kenvandine> dednick, i attempted to cherry pick the check.sync branch to rtm but the cellular plugin had diverged a bit
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-lp1336715.check.sync
<kenvandine> dednick, can you look at that, I lost part of your fix in the cellular plugin there
<kenvandine> dednick, specifically dataControl, it's an OptionSelector in rtm
<kenvandine> not a switch
<nik90> charles: ping
<dobey> mandel: http://www.themacaque.com/?p=1195
<ibbill> hi kids does anyone know when 14.04-2 ubuntu will be released
<ibbill> I I am going to install ubuntu on a friends computer would like to install 14.04 2 not 14.01
<ibbill> oops 14.04-1
<mandel> dobey, fuu php, will fix that, I did an update an things went the wrong way :-/
<mandel> dobey, thx
<dobey> mandel: sure, i was searching for "qt5 mocking" stuff, and it was like the 3rd result for one of the searches. was disappointed when i couldn't read it :P
<mandel> dobey, lol
<mandel> dobey, what did you need to do?
<mandel> dobey, in that post I tell how to use GMock and Qt and ensure that you do call verify mocks in the correct place since it does not work that well with qt
<mandel> you can take a look at the tests in lp:ubuntu-download-manager
<dobey> mandel: trying to find a way to mock qt5 objects, without having to write wrappers around every bloody thing
<mandel> dobey, that is a cpp problem rather than a Qt one (well, they do not use virtual much, but I suppose that is a performance issue)
<dobey> the network stuff in qt is in particular, a huge f'n pain, when trying to write tests
<dobey> mandel: it's not just virtual, but some objects you can't even instantiate directly
<mandel> dobey, yes, it is horrible, I had to write wrappers, it sucked, and the architecture of the QNetworkAccesManager makes it a really bad one
<mandel> dobey, sometime I really would like to use python all the time
<mandel> then I remember it sucks in a diff way ;)
<dobey> python is great for writing unit tests
<dobey> but sucks for pretty much everything else :P
 * mandel agrees
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-11
<lotuspsychje> maybe this is interesting for touch? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/mozilla-releases-firefox-developer-edition
<dholbach> good morning
<liuxg> dholbach, good morning to you!
<dholbach> hi liuxg
<robertopero> hi all!
<robertopero> Where can I translate this notification area: http://s28.postimg.org/rkrnfjvt9/image.png?
<robertopero> Can somebody help me with my previous question?
<popey> robertopero: hiya...
<popey> dpm: seems sync-monitor is not translated/translatable? https://translations.launchpad.net/sync-monitor
<dpm> popey, it should be, just somewhere else: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/sync-monitor
<popey> aha
<mardy> marcustomlinson: hi! At the UOA, we'll have a session about Online Accounts, and we'll talk about scopes as well
<mardy> marcustomlinson: we are preparing some slides, but I'm afraid I need your help for the scopes part
<popey> Saviq: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-11-11-085054.png  seen this? Stalls between first two scopes _every_ time.
<Saviq> popey, known issue, being worked on
<popey> \o/
<popey> thanks
<Saviq> popey, is because when you switch, further scopes are being queried
<Saviq> bug #1384374
<ubot5> bug 1384374 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dash pauses/stutters during scope switching left/right" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384374
<Saviq> and related bug #1384393
<ubot5> bug 1384393 in unity8 (Ubuntu RTM) "Photos in scope not visible until all loaded" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384393
<popey> k, thanks for the bug links.
<marcustomlinson> mardy: if you run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libunity-scopes-doc
<marcustomlinson> mardy: then in your browser navigate to: file:///usr/share/doc/unity-scopes/index.html#online_accounts
<marcustomlinson> mardy: There's some instructions that you may be able to work off?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: cool, thanks
<mardy> marcustomlinson: do you know where I can get the source of some scope using OA? Maybe the youtube one?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: probably the simplest example of its use is in: lp:~hanloon-team/hanloon/fb-photos
<marcustomlinson> mardy: otherwise for a more complex callback method: lp:unity-scope-youtube
<marcustomlinson> mardy: not that complex :p just a little more
<robertopero> popey: Thanks.
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Origami Day! \o/
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ping
<mardy> marcustomlinson: pong
<marcustomlinson> mardy: having some trouble getting a soundcloud account working. This is what I get after hitting the log-in button on the embedded webpage: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8937481/
<marcustomlinson> mardy: can you decrypt that? Anything there that tells you what I may be doing wrong?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: serverReply : "{"error":"invalid_client"}"
<mardy> marcustomlinson: this what we get from the server
<marcustomlinson> mardy: does that mean my client id and/or secret is wrong?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: that's a possibility, but most likely there's something wrong with the OAuth parameters
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok thanks for the help
<mardy> marcustomlinson: try using the web_server mechanism
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yeah I am
<marcustomlinson> mardy: anything look wrong here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8937552/
<mardy> marcustomlinson: remove "Display", IIRC it's facebook specific
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but I doubt that's the reason for the failure
<mardy> marcustomlinson: try changing the response_type to "token"
<marcustomlinson> mardy: k, trying
<ogra_> pitti, dpm, i got this mail for a UITK upload yesterday ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8937080/ do kalikiana (who made teh change) or i have to be worried ?
<pitti> ogra_: err yes, that's broken
<pitti> indeed, no header
<ogra_> pitti, could youo help kalikiana to fix it ?
<dpm> ogra_, it'd be great to fix the actual error, yes. Although not as critical as the UITK template itself. This template has only translations for the component showcase app
<pitti> which is a bit weird as https://launchpadlibrarian.net/188923899/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.1.1279%2B14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1_1.1.1311%2B15.04.20141102-0ubuntu1.diff.gz actually does have a pot header
<marcustomlinson> mardy: still not. Anything here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8937853/
<kalikiana> ogra_: oh, it's the showcase
<kalikiana> I didn't touch that
<kalikiana> lemme check
<kalikiana> that one does look broken indeed
<mardy> marcustomlinson: weird. Then try using the user_agent mechanism...
<mardy> marcustomlinson: when registering the app, are you asked some questions? maybe there's something there
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I'm just trying to add the account from settings
<mardy> marcustomlinson: like, whether your app is running in a web server, or if it's a native client, etc.?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I mean, when you create your app in soundcloud
<marcustomlinson> mardy: oh right, I didn't register it. pete did, whose not in :/
<marcustomlinson> mardy: using user_agent doesn't even start the signon process when I click SoundCloud
<dednick> kenvandine: sorry, had just left before your ping last night. I'll take a look
<mardy> marcustomlinson: weird. logs=
<mardy> ?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: oh sorry, forgot to change <group name="user_agent">
<marcustomlinson> mardy: now I'm getting a "Choose password for new keyring" prompt popping up
<mardy> marcustomlinson: are you testing on the desktop?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yes
<marcustomlinson> mardy: when I enter a passowrd it works!
<mardy> marcustomlinson: something happened to your keyring, looks like it got locked
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so by changing it to user_agent and token return fixes it
<mardy> marcustomlinson: OK, good to know
<marcustomlinson> mardy: can you briefly explain why?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: you can also remove the ClientSecret, then -- it's not used in the client flow
<mardy> marcustomlinson: both mechanisms should work, it'd not clear to me why the web_server mechanism doesn't
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok so I also removed the Display entry, removing ClientSecret and trying again...
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but for example with google, when you create your app, you must choose (on the server) which mechanism you'll use
<mardy> marcustomlinson: and you get different IDs depending on the mechanism
<mardy> marcustomlinson: it may be that the app in soundcloud is configured to use a certain mechanism
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok cool, thanks so much dude!
<mardy> marcustomlinson: np; when Pete is online, you can ask him to verify the app
<mardy> marcustomlinson: but anyway, there's no need to change it now that it works :-)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yep :)
<seb128> dednick, hey, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/orientation-use-binding/+merge/241254 ?
<dednick> seb128: huh? why are we changing that? it should be working the way i changed it surely?
<seb128> dednick, cf https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1390643
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1390643 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Orientation lock switch doesn't notice gsettings changes" [High,In progress]
<seb128> dednick, toggling the control manually undo the binding and makes it not notice backend changes anymore
<dednick> seb128: that comment from lars was based on how it used to be
<dednick> not how it is now
<dednick> seb128: checked: systemSettings.rotationLock
<seb128> dednick, ok, I was trying to follow Saviq's advice and use a Binding{}
<dednick> seb128: the "property bool serverChecked: systemSettings.rotationLock" will not be destroyed.
<seb128> k
<seb128> so is the issue that your fix didn't land in rtm?
<dednick> seb128: yep. kenvandine as proposed a branch already
<seb128> k
<seb128> sorry for the noise
<dednick> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-lp1336715.check.sync/+merge/241360
<dednick> seb128: no worries
<seb128> yeah, I just commented on that saying it's buggy, but wrongly :p
<seb128> going to teach me to test things on krillin
<mpt> Aieeee, the flash-progress spinner is even larger now
<ogra_> depends on your resolution :)
<tbr> ogra_: happen to know if tvoss is on vacation or sick leave?
<ogra_> tbr, he is around
<tbr> ok, thanks
<mardy> mhall119: finally the new version of accounts-qml-module-doc has landed; could you please upload that to the website?
<mardy> mhall119: also, I wonder if I could get access to the CMS powering the site? I'd really like to fix the newlines in the guide (and also to understand why some titles are black and others are orange)
<Chris__> Hi. Where can I find a list of applications that have already been crosscompiled? Specifically, I'm trying to find out if "mnemosyne" has already been crosscompiled.
<ogra_> what do you mean by "crosscompiled" ?
<Chris__> I read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CrossCompile
<Chris__> and got the impression that software from Ubuntu Desktop need to be crosscompiled so they can be used on Ubuntu Touch
<popey> Chris__: well, there's a bit more to it than that. there may be an armhf port of mnemosyne, but it probably relies on X11 (given it's a kde thing) (from a brief look)
<Chris__> yep, does not work well without X11 :-)
<ogra_> Chris__, all ubuntu SW is available for the arm architecture ... you dont need to cross compile anything
<Chris__> @ogra: where can i find that list of sw?
<Chris__> http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/ <--- seems to be aimed at developers
<Chris__> i'm basically just trying to find out if all the apps i'd like to use on ubuntu touch are available before i buy a tablet
<popey> Chris__: the vast majority of what's in the archive wont work on the touch tablet right now
<ogra_> there are a few 100 apps in the app store ... and while you can make your system use apt, this is rather fr developers (breaks on upgrades (which are not supported after you make the system writable) etc
<popey> because the graphical tools need x
<ogra_> if you eagerly want something from the ubuntu archive to work on the tablet, yu would have to re-pack it into a click package ... and if it is UI stuff you would need to make it work with the touch framework (Qt, QML, Mir)
<ogra_> (if you want to do it proper at least ... as i said, you can always use apt but lose upgradeability)
<Chipaca> barry: ping about system-image behaviour on wonky networks
<ogra_> just make the networks unwonky :)
<Chipaca> ogra_: uehuehuehueh
<Chipaca> barry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1388058/comments/26 fwiw
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1388058 not found
<Chipaca> ops
<barry> Chipaca: i'll bet this is LP: #1390205
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1390205 in ubuntu-download-manager "udm falls over on the switch from wifi to 3g meaning ota are stuck and the system can't recover till reboot" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390205
<Chipaca> barry: that's a different failure mode though
<Chipaca> barry: I'm cutting off the network while you're getting the json bits from the server
<Chipaca> not leaving you connectionless, but you'd need to retry
<Chipaca> and you don't, and don't report an error
<barry> Chipaca: i wouldn't expect system-image to retry without being ask to via dbus
<Chipaca> barry: that's fair; I wouldn't expect system-image to not raise an error when it got one
<barry> Chipaca: and it will only forward errors it gets from udm if it gets them.  often what happens is udm just stops sending signals and then si times out and that's all we know
<Chipaca> barry: you download the json bits using udm also?
<barry> Chipaca: yep
<Chipaca> aaahhhh
<barry> *all* downloads happen through udm
<Chipaca> ok, then yes it's probably that bug
<Chipaca> mandel: all your fault, see!
<barry> :)
<barry> not sure if we should dupe the private bug
<Chipaca> mandel: at least we're in known territory now :-P
<dednick> kenvandine: ping
<mandel> Chipaca, barry I'm already on it, I found the culprit lines and I'm investigating why QSytemNetworkInfo does not work, I'll probably will remove that dep and implement a simpler solution
<mandel> and we are all happy
<Chipaca> mandel: oh, i'm happy already :)
<barry> mandel: \o/
<dpm> willcooke, you seem to be the only track lead for the Development track around. Could you perhaps put the webapps sessions in the schedule? You should see them at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-12/display?edit and it would make dbarth happy :)
<willcooke> dpm, negative.  No web apps sessions showing up, or in the review queue
<popey> dpm: the webapps ones are in my queue
<popey> dpm: i already scheduled them
<dpm> ah, thanks willcooke and popey
<davmor2> barry: hey dude, by modding /etc/system-image/channel.ini should I get a notification of a new image or is that out of scope?  The download and everything worked but I got no notification for there being a new image
<barry> davmor2: i'm not entirely sure.  one thing you might need to do is to restart system-image-dbus since it doesn't reload the channel.ini file when it changes
<davmor2> barry: I was restarting after changing the info
<dobey> speaking of system update notifications, that requires the system-image server to do something, right?
<barry> davmor2: i'm not actually sure how notifications work.  if they are using the D-Bus .Information() method, then they should get the fibbing current_build_number after si-dbus restart.  after a CheckForUpdate they should see that there's a new update available
<barry> dobey: Chipaca might be a good person to ask.  i'm not sure if the system-image update notification architecture is published somewhere
<dobey> verterok: ^^ how does the system-image update notifications work, technically? system-image server pokes the push sserver?
<davmor2> Chipaca: ^ is this something you can chime in on?
<davmor2> d'oh barry beat me to it :)
 * dobey bets Chipaca will say "ask verterok" :)
<Chipaca> davmor2: maybe.
<Chipaca> dobey: what's the question again?
<barry> Chipaca: is it documented, the way that notifications of system image updates works?
<dobey> Chipaca: how exactly system-image update notifications work
<Chipaca> there is an amount of inefficiency in update notifications that I hope we get around to fixing at some point, but
<Chipaca> there is a cron job running on a server in magic la-la land somewhere
<Chipaca> when it detects an update, it broadcasts it
<Chipaca> over push
<Chipaca> the push client gets the broadcast, checks it against what it's running (channel, revno, etc), and transforms it into a "regular" (unicast) notification and hands it over to the system settings push helper
<dobey> Chipaca: i'm asking, because i just realized that i'm not getting any update notifications on my n5, probably because it's on a different system-image server. so i am wondering if we can enable it somehow
<Chipaca> the push helper talks to system image, tells it to go check
<davmor2> Chipaca: So we are trying to mimic what happens on an older image to update to current but but testing the current software so we know that ota going forward actually work.  To do that we set the /etc/system-image/channel.ini version numbers to n-10, I then reboot if I go to the updates page it will grab the image an flash it, however I get no notification will we need to do something else
<Chipaca> and depending on your config that'll result in an actual notification immediately (if you have auto-donwloads off), or when the download is done. Or never because bugs :)
<dobey> Chipaca: is there any way to debug why the "never" condition happens exactly? :)
<Chipaca> dobey: yes, and there's a bug about that. rtm ppa 14 has an updated system settings with a debug logging push helper
<Chipaca> dobey: so far it seems it's a bug in udm that causes it
<Chipaca> dobey: about the n5, if it's not in the official servers, check with verterok and __lucio__; maybe we can add it to the cron
<Chipaca> dobey: verterok has an n5 too, so :)
<dobey> Chipaca: so, my nexus4 seems to get the notifications just fine (it always has a blue light blinking when i walk into my office in the morning). but my n5, it never gets them
<dobey> right :)
<barry> Chipaca: the main thing to remember is that after modifying channel.ini, system-image-dbus process must be restarted.  you can issue .Exit() D-Bus call to it and let it re-activate (though you need to ensure the process is exited, which means a small sleep or waiting on its pid, which is tricky to find)
<Chipaca> barry: davmor2 said he restarted, so that should cover it
<barry> cool
<Chipaca> also, it's davmor2 doing the funky testing
<Chipaca> davmor2: so ... you need to nuke the levels db, also
<Chipaca> davmor2: and then it should work, i think? although i'm not 100% on that
<Chipaca> davmor2: stop ubuntu-push-client; rm ~/.local/share/ubuntu-push-client/levels.db
<Chipaca> davmor2: (as phablet)
<davmor2> Chipaca: cheers I'll give it a go now thanks
<Chipaca> the levels is what's used to determine what was the last broadcat the device saw
<Chipaca> nuke that, and you'll get a broadcast :)
<Chipaca> barry: the push mechanism is documented, but i think the broadcast mechanism isn't -- because it's internal
<Chipaca> it's not a published api
<barry> Chipaca: ack
<Chipaca> (because there's no public endpoint for it)
<davmor2> Chipaca, barry: awesome thanks guys
<Chipaca> davmor2: thank me if it works :)
<davmor2> Chipaca: it kinda did but I think the image was already downloaded so I'm going to do it again from the installed system and ensure it works as expected and then update the instructions :)
<barry> davmor2: yw!
<kgunn> Mirv: so what is the plan or what do you need in order to land the qt nam patches in 5.3 ?
<davmor2> Chipaca, barry: Yay from a freshly install 155 I backed it up to 145, removed the levels.db and .writable_image and rebooted, so the Read only system gave me a notification, downloaded the image and is flashing now I'd say that was a success thanks again guys :)
<kgunn> Mirv: re bug 1357321
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[TOPBLOCKER] QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<Mirv> kgunn: I don't have further patches to land, but we need network experts to understand what's happening now that Qt works as it's supposed to. Wellark has been debugging for a couple of hours, awe could be another one.
<Mirv> kgunn: unless we find what's asking for the reconnects incorrectly, we can't land the fixed qtbase
<kgunn> thanks Mirv, ChickenCutlass ^
<barry> davmor2: \o/
<kgunn> olli: ^ catching up on the QNAM bug
<popey> Saviq: https://twitter.com/transfornes/status/532187595334516737
<Saviq> >:)
<verterok> Chipaca, dobey: sorry was deep into debugging some sweird bug and missed the hilight. yes, it can be done (add the n5 image server into the mix)
<Wellark> popey, Saviq: well I could show that person my super powerz....
<Saviq> Wellark, I don't wanna know
<Wellark> Saviq: there are lot of fun things you can do with those unicorn masks from washington..
<Wellark> naturally I saved one from getting lost
<Wellark> It's now staring at me on my desk
<WebVisitor-5> hi ,can i get help on a iissue i am facing?
<Chipaca> WebVisitor-5: if you don't tell us what it is, probably not
<WebVisitor-5> ok let me tell you.I am trying to get OSx like multitouch feature in ubuntu 14.04 with the help you touchegg but couldnot get it worked
<WebVisitor-5> @Chipaca. touchegg is only recognizing  upto two finger gestures. and even three .four finger as two finger drag
<WebVisitor-5> any help on how can i get it worked?
<Chipaca> WebVisitor-5: i don't, and http://askubuntu.com/q/544821/711 tells me it's not yet easy to answer
<Chipaca> WebVisitor-5: maybe ask touchegg?
<WebVisitor-5> even i posted a similar question.
<WebVisitor-5> over there
<WebVisitor-5> i followed this solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/451386/how-to-achieve-multi-touch-gestures-in-ubuntu-14-04
<dobey> verterok: cool
<mhall119> so I updated to RTM #7, and tried taking a screenshot, it makes a sound and flashes the screen, but where does it put the image?
<ogra_> mhall119, in the clouds !
<mhall119> if you tell me we have background file-sync capabilities now, I'm going to kiss you
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> no, you got to step outdoors and take a photo fo the sky :P
<mhall119> heh
<ogra_> (i would expect it to end up on Pictures though)
<mdeslaur> It's synced to the /dev/null cloud!
<mhall119> it does, but those aren't displayed in the gallery
<ogra_> whats the key combo btw ?
<mhall119> volume up and down
<ogra_> hmm, how do you avoid getting the wolume overlay then
<ogra_> *volume
<mhall119> you don't, currently, as far as I've heard
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder why the filemanager doesnt want to open it
<mhall119> IIRC, file manager uses URL dispatcher
<ogra_> it used to open videos .. doesnt do tha anymore either
<mhall119> so if no app has registered for ~/Pictures/Screenshots/ it won't know what to do with it
<mhall119> only videos in ~/Videos/ or a video file from anywhere?
<ogra_> i couldjust tap the sintel trailer i got in Videos before
<ogra_> and it would play it
<ogra_> doesnt work anymore
<ogra_> mhall119, gallery sees it at lest
<ogra_> *least
<mhall119> ogra_: not for me
<ogra_> here itt does ... but i'm a few images ahead of you
<mhall119> heh, that might do it
<ogra_> (151 was promoted ... i'm running 155 here)
<mhall119> oh wait...now they're there
<mhall119> maybe I just had to wait for media-scanner?
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> Hey guys in the apps store when I install an app now in vivid it doesn't update the page to say that it has installed anymore is this a known issue?
<dobey> anyone have any good solutions to have c++ unit tests in a click package, which get run when building the click package in the chroot? since it's cross compiling, just trying to run the built test runner results in an exploding test runner, since you can't run armhf binaries on x86 without an emulator :-/
<dobey> davmor2: no, not known
<dobey> fml
<dobey> davmor2: something is crashing the scope
<dobey> davmor2: i think it's the ubuntu-download-manager libs
<dobey> i am not seeing it on errors.ubuntu.com though :(
<dobey> ah, here we go
<dobey> it failed to retrace :(
<dobey> https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/6784a9d813a2cfb9f2b694e6aefbd7b0e7555942
<dobey> mandel: ^^
<mandel> dobey, ugh.. maybe sergiusens can help you, he know click better than I do
<dobey> mandel: it's not click, it's crashing in libubuntu-download-manager-client.so.0.9.0
<mandel> dobey, oh, let me see
<dobey> QDBusAbstractInterface::asyncCallWithArgumentList(QString const&, QList<QVariant> const&) () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libQt5DBus.so.5
<dobey> ?? () from /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libubuntu-download-manager-client.so.0
<mandel> dobey, is there a way I can reproduce that?
<dobey> those are the first 2 frames
<dobey> mandel: try to install anything from the store on a vivid image
<mandel> dobey, we need to install the debug symbols for udm
<dobey> the download/install happens
<dobey> but it crashes the click scope as soon as the download is created
<dobey> i wonder why e.u.c didn't retrace it though
<dobey> i guess i need to set up a vivid lxc now too
<nik90> charles: ping
<dobey> hrmm, i wonder what changed
<davmor2> nik90: national holiday
<nik90> davmor2: oh :/
<nik90> davmor2: looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1387231 might make it into the final images
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1387231 in Ubuntu Clock App "[regression][clock] alarm still rings once it's been disabled or deleted" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90> I mean the bug itself
<XandriX---> anyone in here dual booting theyre nexus 4 ?
<XandriX---> just curious as is to what the best version to run on the n4 is
<XandriX---> should i go utopic saucy trusty ?
<davmor2> XandriX---: devel-proposed or devel is possibly the best as that is the cutting edge version
<XandriX---> davmor2: cool ill try that
<XandriX---> its nice that now multirom simplifies this process quite a bit
<dobey> is there a way in cmake to tell if the click target is being cross-compiled, or native?
<XandriX---> is there a way to get it to show dmesg instead of the boot animation ?
<mzanetti> tedg: hey, I registered some uri handler in a app and used this in qml: Connections { target: UriHandler; onOpened: print(uris) }
<mzanetti> the app is started successfully
<mzanetti> and if the app is running this handler is called
<mzanetti> but if the app is not running, it is only started, but the handler doesn't seem to be called
<mzanetti> any ideas if there's something I could miss?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-12
<half_mast> Can anyone tell me what channel should nexus 4 user should be using? I'm currently on utopic but I haven't had an update since October and I keep seeing images from the rtm channel.
<Riku-san> Is it possible to have a normal desktop on Ubuntu Touch? Instead of the homescreen, like Ubuntu Desktop for Nexus 7 that was dropped.
<Riku-san> why is ubuntu touch armel?
<Riku-san> the boot image is armhf
<Riku-san> but the preinstalled system says armel
<Riku-san> I can't flash the boot image because it's too large
<Riku-san> correct size is 8192 KB
<Riku-san> but it's 8368 KB
<Riku-san> I just installed Ubuntu Touch using ubuntu-device-flash, but now fastboot isn't working and the device won't boot to Ubuntu, only recovery works
<Riku-san> scratch that
<Riku-san> but it still fails to boot
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Architecture Day! :-D
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, hey, I’ve just reviewed https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/webbrowser-app/addressBarFullWidth/+merge/239039 , the change looks good but it breaks a number of autopilot tests (see my comment in the MR)
<seb128> kenvandine, jgdxx, Laney, could one of you review/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/build-translations-template/+merge/240696 ?
<oSoMoN> daker, hey, I don’t know if you ever saw my comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/webbrowser-app/fix.airbnb-smartbanner/+merge/230855 ?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, ok, thanks, I'll try to take a look and fix it
<oSoMoN> rpadovani, cheers! don’t hesitate to ping me for help, fixing autopilot tests can be arduous sometimes :/
<Laney> seb128: I didn't follow the reasoning, what good does that do?
<rpadovani> oSoMoN, thanks!
<seb128> Laney, it means the template is updated on package uploads and that we don't need to play catchup with manual updates commits in trunk
<Laney> so we use ubuntu translations? what happens to the one in trunk?
<seb128> Laney, we stop using it
<seb128> yes we use ubuntu translations
<seb128> easier
<seb128> dpm asked to keep the pot in trunk for a bit because it's used for stats
<seb128> if stats are bit wrong it's not a big issue, better than having the template used for translations behind
<Laney> does it still commit the updates to trunk?
<dpm> Laney, yes
<Laney> s/it/lp/
<Laney> okay!
<dpm> Laney, regardless of where the translations are done (Ubuntu or upstream), they're committed to trunk. It's only that the Ubuntu template will be up-to-date with every upload, but the upstream one won't be up-to-date unless it's manually committed. This will make the stats to be a bit wrong, but until I can get the stats exported from Ubuntu, "a bit wrong" is still better than "no stats at all" :)
<seb128> Laney, dpm, thanks
<daker> oSoMoN: I'll fix it
<oSoMoN> daker, thanks!
<seb128> Laney, was bug #1384760 a whoopsie issue? did you say you were looking at it or talking to bdmurray about it?
<ubot5> bug 1384760 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Reporting of crashes and errors randomly becomes enabled" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384760
<Laney> seb128: never reproduced it, can you?
<seb128> Laney, no, but I didn't try hard
<Laney> well, let's mark it as Incomplete until we get better steps
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ping
<mardy> marcustomlinson: pong
<marcustomlinson> mardy: looking at your slides. The slide on scopes OA, there is a rough "a" before ".application and .service files"
<marcustomlinson> mardy: also the example then is only of a service file.
<marcustomlinson> mardy: then "unity-shell-api" should be "unity-scopes-api"
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I did some changes, does it look better now?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so the bold text in the stuff you copied from our API doc is the stuff to be highlighted.
<marcustomlinson> mardy: you've highlighted odd stuff :p
<mardy> marcustomlinson: which slide?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: slide 13. Example: only "accounts" should be highlighted
<marcustomlinson> mardy: in the apparmor file
<marcustomlinson> mardy: the manifest file also has some bold text
<mardy> marcustomlinson: right :-)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: hightlight the bold stuff
<mardy> marcustomlinson: those are the OA-specific hooks
<marcustomlinson> mardy: right, which is what you want to draw attention too
<marcustomlinson> mardy: and just for some readability, on slide 14, could you insert a blank line before "// Check if our service is authenticated..."
<Chipaca> seb128: hi there! how busy are you today? i've got a not-at-all-urgent review for system settings that needs doing :)
<Riku-san_> yes, a person
<Riku-san_> I just installed Ubuntu Touch on my grouper, following the instructions exactly, but when it's done, it drops to a boot screen in which 'start' does nothing. Selecting 'reboot to bootloader' and then 'start' puts 'Booting failed' in the top left corner.
<Riku-san_> To install I put it in fastboot and used 'ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/trusty --bootstrap'
<ogra_> Riku-san_, groupper has not been supported in about 1 year ...
<seb128> Chipaca, hey, reasonably busy but I can probably find a slot for a review, is that the push helper logging one?
<Chipaca> seb128: yep
<seb128> Chipaca, on my list ;-)
<Chipaca> seb128: excellent, thanks
<seb128> yw!
<Riku-san_> ogra_, there's an image for it of 14.04
<Riku-san_> therefore it should be supported, no?
<ogra_> not really, no, that was just fo convenience
<Riku-san_> I've had enough 'not supported' crap for one day
<Riku-san_> just please help me fix my tablet
<ogra_> install android ... the ubuntu image you would install there would be massively outdated anyway
<ogra_> and most likelyonly work half way
<Riku-san_> grah
<Riku-san_> I'll just go back to the even less supported 13.04 desktop image
<ogra_> grouper support was dropped before trusty release, not sure the driver would even work or anything
<jgdxx> seb128, can you add [1] to the list? :) [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/cellular-manual-carrier-persist-fix-1388044/+merge/241541
<seb128> jgdxx, hey, looking
<Riku-san_> oh of course, the tablet I just bought for $100 isn't supported
<jgdxx> seb128, hi, thanks.
<Riku-san_> I'll go back to the desktop image where xorg breaks alot
<seb128> jgdx, oh, that's not a small one :/
<seb128> not sure I'm going to have slots for that one
<jgdx> seb128, no, not really. But if you'd like, a quick install + testing of the new functionality would help!
<seb128> k
<jgdx> I have only forbidden carriers, so it's pretty useless.
<Riku-san_> gtg
<jgdx> Laney, hi, how do I land [1]? I assume it's not automatically landed by jenkins, or else it probably would have landed by now.. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/other-vibrations/+merge/239734
<Laney> ci train
<Laney> I just commented on that too after I saw your mail. :-)
<jgdx> ah :)
<ogra_> jgdx, you ask the lander of your team :)
<ogra_> he/she will then push it onto the train
<jgdx> ogra_, got it
<jgdx> Laney, pushed r51 which adds the comment.
<Laney> ty
<Laney> you can get it in the same silo as whatever uses it
<akiva-thinkpad> the ubuntu online summit is starting; come join the foray http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22327/intro-by-michael-hall-keynote-by-rick-spencer/
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ping
<mardy> marcustomlinson: pong
<marcustomlinson> mardy: hey man, sorry to bug you about this again. its about the soundcloud scope I'm working on.
<marcustomlinson> mardy: so (on the desktop) when I add the account from settings, the account is successfully and I get this log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8964802/
<marcustomlinson> mardy: but, when I do the log-in from a scope via OnlineAccountsClient::Setup, the account doesn't get added. I get this log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8964817/
<mardy> marcustomlinson: I can see that the account plugin is deleting the identity, for some reason
<marcustomlinson> mardy: yeah, it seem like everything goes alright, then it just gets deleted :/
<mardy> marcustomlinson: please set UOA_LOGGING_LEVEL=2 and UOA_DAEMON_TIMEOUT=9999 and restart online-accounts-service
<marcustomlinson> mardy: k
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ok, where do I get the online-accounts-service log?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: on the terminal where you run the online-accounts-service command
<marcustomlinson> mardy: ah
<marcustomlinson> :p
<marcustomlinson> mardy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8965121/
<mardy> marcustomlinson: that "error: " line, is it from your Main.qml?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: "qml: error: 401"? no
<mardy> marcustomlinson: not the whole string, just "error:". Maybe when getting the username
<marcustomlinson> mardy: well I can't tell you that its not coming from unity8, but not from me
<mardy> marcustomlinson: can I see the account plugin source code?
<marcustomlinson> mardy: oh! right. now I get what you're asking
<mardy> marcustomlinson: :-))
<marcustomlinson> mardy: sorry, I inherited this project
<marcustomlinson> mardy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8965274/
<Mirv> I've now updated all packages' bzr:s that I rebuilt for Qt 5.3.2, so your next landings should work as normal
<Mirv> btw Qt 5.3.2 is in the newest vivid-proposed image now, just published
<marcustomlinson> mardy: I may need to set the user agent in the http header
<mardy> marcustomlinson: no, I think that the access token should not be passed like that
<mardy> marcustomlinson: unfortunately the SoundCloud API doc only shows how to use their client libraries, but it's likely that you need to write the token in the Authorization header
<marcustomlinson> mardy: k, let me try something
<mardy> marcustomlinson: instead of "?access_token=", try "?oauth_token="
<marcustomlinson> mardy: k
<mardy> marcustomlinson: at least, this is what I can guess looking at https://github.com/soundcloud/soundcloud-python/blob/master/soundcloud/client.py#L115
<mardy> marcustomlinson: ah, you also need "client_id"
<mardy> marcustomlinson: or maybe not; try without it, first
<kenvandine> dednick, i just finished thoroughly testing my cherry-pick of the check.sync branch in rtm and found some things that failed which work in vivid
<dednick> kenvandine: which things?
<kenvandine> orientation-lock, wifi switch under battery, and data roaming under cellular
<kenvandine> the orientation-lock and wifi under battery both fail to stay in sync with the indicators
<marcustomlinson> mardy: right, it didn't error 401 this time :)
<marcustomlinson> mardy: but... It looks like Main.qml is trying to parse xml into JSON :p
<kenvandine> the data roaming under cellular isn't really changing the ofono setting, no indicator for that
<kenvandine> dednick, so are you sure there aren't indicator/shell changes needed to keep those in sync with the indicator?
<dednick> kenvandine: is the orientation lock gsetting changing, or is that broken?
<kenvandine> let me confirm
<marcustomlinson> mardy: but that was the right fix THANKS!
<kenvandine> dednick, ok, that one is working it's the indicator is broken
<kenvandine> i forgot that didn't work in rtm yet
<dednick> kenvandine: ya. thought so
<dednick> kenvandine: what's up with the wifi?
<mardy> marcustomlinson: yw :-)
<kenvandine> the wifi switch under battery doesn't stay in sync with the network indicator
<kenvandine> dednick, the wifi switch under wifi does stay in sync
<kenvandine> dednick, that's weird though, because it works in vivid
<kenvandine> and that code merged cleanly
<kenvandine> dednick, it's in rtm silo 3
<dednick> kenvandine: depends if the battery & wifi use same backend
<dednick> kenvandine: i'm having trouble with my devices at the mo. they aren't co-operating :/ testing is a bit of a trial
<kenvandine> dednick, yeah, but that plugin hasn't diverged in vivid
<kenvandine> so odd... let me compare the code
<dednick> kenvandine: right, the wifi uses the indicator, and the battery uses libnm.
<cwayne> mardy: ping, is it possible for a service to pull from 2 providers?
<kenvandine> dednick, oh... that's annoying!
<dednick> kenvandine: slightly!
<kenvandine> dednick, but... why is that regressing?
<jgdx> Wellark, hi, where is bug 1374082 in the pipeline? :)
<ubot5> bug 1374082 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "no API to unlock a specific sim" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374082
<dednick> kenvandine: no idea there
<kenvandine> or... maybe it's already broken in rtm
<kenvandine> jgdx, do you have an rtm device handy?
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you test to see if the wifi switch under battery works?
<dednick> kenvandine: i would think that the indicator uses libnm anyway
<jgdx> kenvandine, sorry no
<kenvandine> dednick, the wifi switch there does stay in sync with the indicator on vivid
<kenvandine> but not on rtm
<dpm> pitti, renatu, so https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/mediaplayer-app/+pots/mediaplayer-app/es/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=player shows no .desktop file string to translate
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you test something on rtm quickly?
<dednick> kenvandine: i'll try rtm one of mine.
<kenvandine> dednick, thanks
<kenvandine> -            SettingsItemTitle {
<kenvandine> +            ListItem.Standard {
<dpm> pitti, renatu,looks like for RTM the template was not updated on build, or that the package was not uploaded recently?
<mardy> cwayne: I don't think so... what's your use case?
<kenvandine> that's the diff between vivid and this branch for rtm
<pitti> dpm: right, I just found that out with renatu; https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/mediaplayer-app/fix-1382317/+merge/240875 needs to land to fix that
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, what do you need
<mzanetti> cyphermox: please let me know if you need some logs or anything regarding this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1391912
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you see if the wifi switch in the battery panel works for you?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391912 in bluez (Ubuntu) "signal strength indication doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<kgunn> oSoMoN|afk: i updated the bug, but yes, child processes do get stopped as well
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, specifically does it seem to stay in sync with the network indicator?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, seems to yes
<kenvandine> wtf!
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I have monday build
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'm testing the backport of the fix for keeping the indicators in sync
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, turned off wifi in the panel, ok, then turned it on in the indicator, and ok
<kenvandine> and that doesn't work on rtm
<kenvandine> but does on vivid
<seb128> kenvandine, want me to test on rtm157?
<kenvandine> seb128, please do
<kenvandine> the diff between vivid and rtm is one line... and shouldn't affect it
<kenvandine> but it doesn't work for me with silo 3
<seb128> kenvandine, doesn't work on rtm 157
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, and why did bug 1336715 drop off the topblocker list?
<ubot5> bug 1336715 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336715
<seb128> I toggled it off in battery's panel
<kenvandine> seb128, interesting... ok
<seb128> and the indicator didn't change
<seb128> well the icon did
<marcustomlinson> mardy: sorted out. Thanks again!
<seb128> but not the item in the indicator menu
<seb128> wifi panel still shows it on as well
<kenvandine> seb128, so that isn't a regression caused by this branch then
<kenvandine> still odd
<seb128> but it doesn't list any aps
<kenvandine> seb128, can you test silo 3?
<seb128> kenvandine, yes, but after that UOS session
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8965818/
<kenvandine> seb128, that's the list of stuff to test
<kenvandine> 2 failures for me, one expected
<kenvandine> the rotation lock indicator fix hasn't landed yet
<seb128> kenvandine, ok
<kenvandine> oh, data roaming also failed for me
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i think that bug fell off the list because the unity8 task was marked fixed
<kenvandine> but the settings fix didn't land in rtm yet
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, it should be showing up, let me check on t
<tedg> seb128, kenvandine, so for a u-s-s fix that I expect to land on rtm, which branch should it be targeted for?
<kenvandine> we land in trunk(vivid) and cherry-pick for rtm
<kenvandine> to speed up you can also propose a branch for our rtm branch
<tedg> kenvandine, Is the rtm branch getting seb128's header fix? I merged that already, but it doesn't seem to be in rtm.
<kenvandine> nope
<tedg> Uhg, okay.
<kenvandine> sorry... i wish :)
<kenvandine> convince pmcgowan it's important :)
 * kenvandine passes the buck
<tedg> pmcgowan, kenvandine says this is important ^
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> it's nice for sure..
<pmcgowan> which fix?
<kenvandine> the header/labels stuff
<jgdx> kenvandine, my mako is soon at latest rtm. Will test.
<kenvandine> cosmetic
<pmcgowan> sounds like ota? got a bug #
<kenvandine> i'll find it
<tedg> Probably makes sense when we sync all of vivid.
<kenvandine> tedg, do you have the bug number handy?
<kgunn> oSoMoN|afk: oh, but you should have like 3 seconds before life cycle kicks in, so you should have time to pull back the keepDisplayOn
<kenvandine> seb128, was there a bug filed for that?
<kenvandine> seb128, the section headers/titles branch
<tedg> kenvandine,Doesn't seem like one was attached: https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/titles-uis-tweaks
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> kenvandine, tedg, you can use bug #1389767
<ubot5> bug 1389767 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Differentiate titles from normal text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389767
<seb128> it was opened after the fix landed but that's good enough
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I can propose it we'll see, as you said nice to have
<kenvandine> yeah
<jgdx> don't forget the great sequel: ~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/titles-uis-tweaks-2
<pmcgowan> jgdx, can you add that to the bug
<jgdx> pmcgowan, done
<dednick> kenvandine: looks like the wifi setting in batter doesnt work in rtm either.
<dednick> *battery
<kenvandine> dednick, yeah seb128 saw that too
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, what image version did you test that in ?
<kenvandine> i'm trying to see what's changed
<seb128> dednick, kenvandine: the battery toggle seems to work to me
<seb128> the icon in the panel change to a not connected one
<seb128> it's the indicator switch which is buggy it seems
<kenvandine> oh, maybe i didn't look close enough :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, r7 keeps indicator and uss wifi toggle in sync
<dednick> kenvandine, seb128: works indicator->battery wifi, but when changing battery indicator does not update
<kenvandine> seb128, oh... you're right
<dednick> seb128: in rtm?
<seb128> dednick, rtm 157
<seb128> on krillin
<kenvandine> same here
<kenvandine> with silo 3
<kenvandine> it is working, just the switch in the indicator isn't changing
<kenvandine> but it is disconnecting from wifi
<kenvandine> and going to edge
<dednick> kenvandine: ah. ok
<kenvandine> whew
<kenvandine> so an indicator bug :)
<kenvandine> that works in vivid though
<dednick> kenvandine: how do you tell that? just ifconfig?
<kenvandine> dednick, the icon in the indicator
<kenvandine> changes to wifi disconnected, then to edge
<kenvandine> but the wifi switch in the network indicator stays checked
<kenvandine> dednick, however in vivid the switch in the indicator toggles properly
<dednick> kenvandine: hm. my icon isnt changing :/
<kenvandine> so looks like bug 1336715 is still valid for indicator-network in rtm
<ubot5> bug 1336715 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "[TOPBLOCKER] switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336715
<seb128> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/0.5.1+14.10.20141007.2-0ubuntu1 ?
<kenvandine> dednick, weird... mine is
<seb128> is that in rtm?
<kenvandine> 0.5.1+14.10.20141031.3~rtm-0ubuntu1
<kenvandine> that's the version i have
<seb128> dunno then
<seb128> check with Wellark
<kenvandine> yeah, dunno
<kenvandine> Wellark, ^^
<dednick> hm. ok, it seems to be changing when i turn it off, but not back on again
<dednick> or just sometimes
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, does your silo address this as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1388804
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1388804 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Silent mode status and message out of sync" [Critical,In progress]
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i think so
<kenvandine> seb128, according to the changes mail, that did land in rtm
<seb128> kenvandine, k
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, confirmed, that bug is fixed in silo 3
<dednick> kenvandine, seb128: ok, it's actually an indicator-network issue. the backend switch value isn't updating. it's not a UI sync issue at least.
<kenvandine> dednick, yeah
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, great
<kenvandine> tedg, you proposed a branch for that
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, titles fix is approved to land, seems everyone likes that
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, updating it now.
<kenvandine> tedg, thanks
<tedg> kenvandine, (quite literally, it was pushing as I was typing) :-)
<kenvandine> that should already be fixed in vivid and now in this branch for rtm
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, woot
<kenvandine> seb128, would you mind preparing a backport of that for rtm?
<seb128> kenvandine, I can do
<kenvandine> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<kenvandine> maybe we can included jgdx's too
<kenvandine> which i haven't looked at yet :)
<jgdx> it's fine *waves hand*
<kenvandine> dednick, so now i'm down to figuring out why data roaming isn't working
<kenvandine> dednick, can you file a bug about the indicator-network issue?
<seb128> kenvandine, did that land in trunk yet?
<kenvandine> seb128, did what?
<seb128> kenvandine, <kenvandine> maybe we can included jgdx's too
<kenvandine> that hasn't
<seb128> so we should do that first
<kenvandine> i don't think it's been reviewed yet
<seb128> before backporting
<kenvandine> yeah
<seb128> it has
<seb128> it's approved
<jgdx> seb128, just looked at it
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, did the titles fixed get approved for rtm like for landing today?
<kenvandine> or for ota?
<seb128> we should probably ota that one
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, we can land it now if you want
<seb128> it's non trivial and cosmetic
<kenvandine> if for today, we should just take what's already in vivid
<kenvandine> i'd like too
<pmcgowan> if you think its too risky we can defer
<kenvandine> it's been in vivid for a while now
<kenvandine> seb128, what do you think?
<kenvandine> i think it's awesome :)
<seb128> kenvandine, wfm
<kenvandine> seb128, ok, can you prepare just the backport then?
<seb128> it's a bit of suboptimal to have it incomplete, but better that nothing
<seb128> k
<kenvandine> we'll handle jgdx's later
<seb128> k
<tedg> kenvandine, So I'm not sure how to update this silent mode autopilot test. Is there an example of someone using an action in the autopilot tests?
<dednick> kenvandine: ok
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, btw I tested in 127 mako
<kenvandine> tedg, there is an existing test for that
<kenvandine> dednick, ah... found the cellular data roaming problem
<kenvandine> in merging that the Binding got dropped
<kenvandine> but i think we still need that
<tedg> kenvandine, Do you know which one? :-)
<kenvandine> the silent mode test :)
<kenvandine> tedg, i really don't remember though... i just know there was  a test
<kenvandine> and that uses an action
<kenvandine> dednick, so in the Binding, i want the property to be serverChecked right?
<kenvandine> not checked
<dednick> kenvandine: line?
<seb128> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/ubuntu-system-settings/titles-uis-tweaks-rtm/+merge/241578
<kenvandine> dednick, sorry... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-lp1336715.check.sync/revision/937
<kenvandine> dednick, what do you think?
<dednick> kenvandine: eh? whats the binding for?
<Chipaca> seb128: have you ever had the duplicated indicator messages in the wild again?
<seb128> Chipaca, no
<Chipaca> seb128: ok
<tedg> kenvandine, So, I really can't find it :-/ Any ideas of what to look for?
<kenvandine> dednick, oh... i  was wrong
<kenvandine> doesn't need the Binding, just fix for poweredSim
<dednick> kenvandine: hm. might also need a check for a change in what "getOnlineSim()" returns.
<kenvandine> dednick, ok, dropped the Binding and pushed again
<Chipaca> larsu: did you do anything about the weird delete index error in the messaging indicator?
<dednick> if there isn't already
<kenvandine> dednick, got a bug number for the indicator bug?  i want to reference it in the test plan for the silo for QA
<oSoMoN> pitti, pmcgowan mentioned that dpm and you discussed reviewing the set of font and lang packs in the touch seed, is bug #https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378184 on your radar?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378184 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu RTM) "RTM r3 why is Nepali Unicode texts not displaying in browser app" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kenvandine> tedg, sorry, let me look now
<Chipaca> mpt: when can i have 10 minutes of an mpt to go over system update notification pitfalls with you?
<mpt> Chipaca, ask Magdalena or Benjamin
<larsu> Chipaca: weird index error?
<kenvandine> tedg, ok... i was wrong we don't directly mess with the actions, we mock accountsservice
<Chipaca> mpt: ok
<Chipaca> larsu: the one on delete
<Chipaca> or remove?
<kenvandine> tedg, now i remember what jgdx was complaining about... the actions being hard to mock/test :/
<Chipaca> larsu: let me dig up the pastebin for you again
<tedg> kenvandine, Hmm, okay. They're not hard as much as it's easier when someone's done the foundation for you :-)
<Chipaca> larsu: “g_menu_remove: assertion '0 <= position && position < menu->items->len' failed”
<pitti> oSoMoN: (in meeting -- but no, not on my radar)
<kenvandine> tedg, or that :)
<kenvandine> tedg, so do the foundation for jgdx :)
<larsu> Chipaca: ah that one. I think the issue was that I couldn't reproduce it
<larsu> Chipaca: do you see this all the time?
<Chipaca> larsu: no, only seen it once as far as i can tell
<larsu> Chipaca: hm, okay. I can review the code, but can't promise anything without a way to reproduce
<mhall119> kenvandine: BTW, Content Hub's .move is still failing for me on RTM #7
<mhall119> is there still a known issue?
<kenvandine> mhall119, no... that should have been fixed
<kenvandine> it was confirmed fixed in the music-app
<mhall119> kenvandine: memebook is still failing :(
<kenvandine> mhall119, any errors?
<kenvandine> initctl set-env --global CONTENT_HUB_LOGGING_LEVEL=2
<Chipaca> larsu: i understand; thank you. I guess I can review the code too -- I'll see if I can't take a look later this week
<kenvandine> mhall119, do that then try
<kenvandine> and look at the logs
<mhall119> kenvandine: I'll try that after UOS and pastebin the logs
<kenvandine> thx
<mhall119> np
<oSoMoN> pitti, on whose radar should it be? or how do I bribe you to get it on your radar? ;)
<dednick> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1391940
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391940 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "Indicator wifi switch does not follow enabling/disabling wifi in system battery settings" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> dednick, thanks
<pitti> oSoMoN: well, the hard bit is choosing an adequate font package (can't help with that), and after that it's a trivial seed addition?
<pitti> oSoMoN: I can help with rebuilding/uploading ubuntu-touch-meta or something like that
<Riku-san> hmm so trusty wsn't working, I tried saucy and I think it may be working judging by how long it's taking
<oSoMoN> pitti, I can’t really tell whether that’s the best choice, but fonts-lohit-deva was suggested, and from my very shallow tests it seems to do the job
<Riku-san> on the flashing screen
<Riku-san> annnd nope
<Riku-san> 'Booting failed'
<Riku-san> when it booted to recovery at first it did mention that it failed to load /cache/ubuntu something
<Riku-san> and it couldn't find autodeploy.zip
<Riku-san> any ideas?
<Riku-san> my device is grouper
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, hey, I could use a core-dev ack on the packaging changes in https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/sanity-unit-tests/+merge/241543 , when you have a moment
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, sure
<Riku-san> the error was 'E:Can't open /cache/recovery/ubuntu_command'
<Riku-san> then 'Checkinf for autodeploy.zip'
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, all it does is adding a build dep, and re-ordering existing one alphabetically
<Riku-san> *Checking
<Riku-san> 'autodeploy.zip not found.'
<oSoMoN> s/one/ones/
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, does that add python3-flake8 as a build depends?
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, it does, yes
<kenvandine> that's in universe
<kenvandine> the browser is in main
<kenvandine> so that'll need a MIR first
<oSoMoN> argh, dammit, not the first time I’m being bitten by this
<kenvandine> :/
<oSoMoN> nevermind then, I’ll withdraw this MR for now
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, that's why you get the core-dev ack :)
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks for the review! :)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> i'm surprised nothing in main needs that yet
<kenvandine> oh, it's a wrapper
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, it looks like python-flake8 is in main, I can probably update the dep to use that instead, I don’t think that will make any difference in the actual checks being run
<kenvandine> ok
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, done
<Riku-san> I think I may have fixed it
<Riku-san> previously I had erase userdata and system (and it warned me that I should have formatted them)
<Riku-san> so I did and it hasn't thrown any errors yet
<Riku-san> s/erase/erased
<Riku-san> I hope this works
<Riku-san> I think it's doing something because last time it was on the flashing screen for less than a minute
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, great, done
<Riku-san> I like how I don't exist here
<Riku-san> but meh
<Riku-san> the moment of truth...
<Riku-san> YESYESYES
<Riku-san> it booted
<Riku-san> and then hung :(
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, thanks!
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, np
<Riku-san> rebooting...
<Riku-san> YES
<Riku-san> it works
<Riku-san> take that 'oh grouper isn't supported' guy who didn't even remotely help me solve my problem by telling me it wasn't supported
<Riku-san> well this is stable...
<ogra_> Riku-san, well, it isnt supported and the image is so old that the majority of apps from teh store wont run
<Riku-san> 14.04 is old?
<ogra_> touch ?
<Riku-san> yes
<ogra_> what image number is that ? we definitely didnt build a final 14.04 for grouper
<Riku-san> 294 iirc
<Riku-san> it's about as stable as windows 95 underwater
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the released image was 303
<Riku-san> as in it hangs at random times so my average uptime is 20 seconds
<ogra_> you are actually not *that* far behind :)
<Riku-san> any idea why it hangs so much?
<ogra_> i doubt anyone even looked at grouper since jan/feb ... when it became clear we will switch to flo, might well be the graphics driver
<Riku-san> I have a working graphics driver
<Riku-san> how can I push it into the .tar.xz ?
<Riku-san> hello?
<Riku-san> I pulled the drivers from the linux for tegra package
<Riku-san> what is a tar.xz anyway? how do I make one
<Riku-san> I managed to extract it but how would I recompress it?
<ogra_> Riku-san, touch uses android drivers
<Riku-san> and I have the nvidia armhf gpu drivers
<kenvandine> seb128, build complete in silo 3
<kenvandine> seb128, how would we word the testing verification for the header/title change?
<Tassadar> rsalveti: hi, I'm working on some project where I need multiple instances of android emulator running, and adb often fails to connect to the emulator - it just shows the device as "offline" or not at all. Did you encounter that issue when working on the UT emulator? Or are you using ssh for everything?
<seb128> kenvandine, not sure "check that the title items look closer from the design"
<kenvandine> seb128, that's pretty vague.. but that's the best i came up with :)
<seb128> kenvandine, yeah...
<kenvandine> brendand, ^^ i just marked silo 3 as testing and needs QA verification... give seb128 or myself a shout if you guys need more clarification on the title item verification
<kenvandine> s/testing/tested/
<rsalveti> Tassadar: hm, I tried with a few instances and was working fine, but you need to specify the port you want to connect
<rsalveti> each emulator will have 2 adb ports
<rsalveti> and only one can really receive new connections
<Tassadar> one is qemu console and one is adb connection from what I've understood
<Tassadar> hmm, I'll try to make it "offline" in adb devices again and then specify where I wanna connect to
<rsalveti> right
<lool> ogra_: hey, so I've poked brendand who pointed at jibel who pointed at you about promotion of vivid-proposed to vivid :-)
<rsalveti> I can give it a try as well in a few minutes to see
<lool> ogra_: what are your expectations/blockes?
<ogra_> lool, LOOL
<ogra_> lool, well, "it boots" is my criteria for such an early devel image ... but it should at least be boot tested once on all arches we support
<ogra_> mako, krillin, both emulators, flo and manta
<lool> ogra_: OGRA
<ogra_> haha
<rsalveti> OMG
<ogra_> :)
<Tassadar> rsalveti: what exactly do you mean by "specify the port you want to connect to"?
<rsalveti> I think each port will have a serial
<rsalveti> adb devices should show them
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and you can specify then with -s
<ogra_> when connecting to one
<ogra_> adb should also complain on the host that there are multiple devices
<Tassadar> heh, so I take it you didn't have the issue at all
<Tassadar> for me the problem is the emulator shows as "offline"
<Tassadar> so I can't connect to it
<ogra_> Tassadar, offline means that the gadget is configured biut that the adbd daemon isnt up on the device
<ogra_> i assume thats not ubuntu ?
<Tassadar> no
<Tassadar> hmmm, it works now :D dammit
<ogra_> you might need to have developer builds or some such when doing that with android
<lool> ogra_: did you say manta?
<Tassadar> now it looks like adb just sometimes takes longer to launch
<Tassadar> yeah
<Tassadar> hm
<Tassadar> okay, problem solved I guess
<ogra_> lool, yep, i did
<ogra_> manta is the only device we have the sidestage enabled on
<lool> ack
<lool> jibel / brendand: would you have the LP id for the clock app issue?
<Wellark> kenvandine: having a sick leave today
<Wellark> kenvandine: but you should ping the guys who have worked on the fix
<dobey> does anyone know if there is a way to determine if something is being cross-compiled or not, in cmake?
<Wellark> AFAIK it was done on unity8 side
<Wellark> dobey: check this: https://wiki.debian.org/CrossBuildPackagingGuidelines
<Wellark> ifeq ($(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE),$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE))
<dobey> Wellark: keyword *cmake* :)
<dobey> not in debian packaging
<Wellark> dobey: well, I assumed you need to change something in your cmake configuration when building debs :)
<Wellark> you could always pass whatever -D in debian/rules
<Wellark> jussi might know how to do that in plain cmake alone, but he is on vacation
<dobey> Wellark: no, i'm building a click
<kenvandine> Wellark, we confirmed that fix is in rtm, so i guess a new bug
<dobey> ah well
<Wellark> kenvandine, dednick: did you confirm the gaction state?
<Wellark> kenvandine, dednick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1391940
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1391940 in indicator-network (Ubuntu RTM) "Indicator wifi switch does not follow enabling/disabling wifi in system battery settings" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Wellark> kenvandine, dednick: it's actually system-settings ;(
<Wellark> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8969057/
<kenvandine> Wellark, i pasted it to the bug
<kenvandine> Wellark, yes, in the battery plugin it uses libnm
<kenvandine> Wellark, bug... in vivid it works properly
<kenvandine> s/bug/but/
<ogra_> whats vivid ?
<dednick> Wellark: i confirmed that the gaction state was not changing, but the wifi was turned on/off.
<ogra_> :P
<kenvandine> Wellark, and in rtm it does disable wifi and the indicator icon does change from wifi to edge
<kenvandine> just the switch doesn't change
<dednick> Wellark: it seems that the indicator is not sensitive to the dynamic changes is libnm in rtm.
<dednick> (or wherever it gets the network state from)
<dednick> s/indicator/indicator switch
<dednick> since the icon does change
<Wellark> dednick, kenvandine: please see my latest comment in the bug report.
<Wellark> kenvandine: nobody should touch the wifi enabled property of NM on Touch
<Wellark> I just was not aware that the battery did it
<dednick> Wellark: why not?
<kenvandine> Wellark, sure, we could do that
<dednick> i mean "what is the reasoning behind that"
<kenvandine> but this does work in vivid... so seems this should work in rtm
<Wellark> dednick: long story short: it was agreed in Malta that nobody should touch the WifiEnabled property of NM as it's problematic
<Wellark> it has some fundamental problems in terms of interaction
<dednick> i c.
<Wellark> so we agreed that instead of using it
<Wellark> we go to the radios directly through URfkill
<Wellark> and let NM just react to the wifi device being disabled
<Wellark> and this is easy to fix. just copy paste the few lines of QML from the wifi panel to battery panel and you are all fine
<Wellark> kenvandine: --^
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, we need to prioritize bug 1391940
<ubot5> bug 1391940 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Indicator wifi switch does not follow enabling/disabling wifi in system battery settings" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1391940
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it only affects rtm
<Wellark> updating the titel.
<Wellark> *title
<Wellark> well, it working on vivid is just pure luck
<kenvandine> but should be fixed in vivid too of course
<Wellark> :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, is that not the same sync issue from earlier?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> it's the battery plugin using libnm to control wifi instead of the action in the indicator
<kenvandine> like the wifi plugin does
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, for some reason it works properly in vivid, but not rtm
<kenvandine> so we just need to make it use the action just like the wifi plugin does
<Wellark> just like 10 lines of QML
<kenvandine> but it's a regression in rtm, somewhere in the past few images
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, sounds good, attach an MR and we can approve landing
<kenvandine> Wellark, agreed... and we can drop some cpp
<Wellark> and indeed. there is a grave risk that hitting the switch item in the battery page does not actually power down the chipset
<Wellark> but I think we already have enough validation to land to RTM
<dednick> yeah, i saw some cases where it wasn't powering up/down
<dednick> bit random
<Wellark> yes. it is :)
<Wellark> I totally forgot the battery page has a wifi switch
<Wellark> would have checked that earlier if I knew
<Wellark> kenvandine: just send me an email if you need any help
<kenvandine> Wellark, i think i have it
<kenvandine> just building it now
<kenvandine> Wellark, i pushed branches with that fix for both trunk and rtm
<kenvandine> seb128, can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1391940/+merge/241607
<kenvandine> seb128, i needed to rebuild vivid silo 5 because one of jgdx's branch had been superseded, so i added that branch to the silo too
<kenvandine> with hopes it gets approved without issue :)
<seb128> kenvandine, can do that later but I'm about to go for tennis
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> seb128, enjoy!
<kenvandine> Wellark, or if you have time, maybe you can give me a review
<DLmass> Hey. Is it possible to install Ubuntu on xperia arc s?
<dobey> !devices | DLmass
<ubot5> DLmass: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<DLmass> ah. Not supported..
<Riku-san> how do I make ubuntu-device-flash bypass image verification?
<Riku-san> I modified the image, but when I try to flash it starts downloading a new one
<Riku-san> I feel like I need to sideload it
<mterry> cwayne, has there been any use yet of the wizard customization support?
<cwayne> mterry: nothing other than the nokia here stuff (which im not even sure that counts)
<mterry> cwayne, naw, not in the sense I'm talking.  I'm considering changing the path you would use when dropping files in place.  Just wanted to confirm I wouldn't break anything
<Riku-san> no answer?
<cwayne> mterry: yeah, shouldn't break anything
<kenvandine> Riku-san,  you won't be able to change the image used in flashing that way
<kenvandine> you'll need a channel to use, not sure the details on how
<kenvandine> but there is steps in place to verify the images in the channel
<kenvandine> Riku-san: i'd imagine there is a way to use your image, just not with ubuntu-device-flash
<kenvandine> and your updates will get broken
<taiebot> Looks like vivid got qt5.3.2 has anyone upgraded to vivid #18? i am interested to see if apps are starting up faster?
<kenvandine> renatu, what's the word on updating syncevolution in vivid?
<kenvandine> is that package good?
<renatu> kenvandine, is working nice for me. hey bfiller what do you think?
<bfiller> renatu, kenvandine: i haven't tested it enough. only tried it once for contacts and it worked.
<bfiller> renatu, kenvandine : I tried it once for calendar but just an initial sync
<bfiller> didn't test making mods, etc
<pierrec> hi all
<kenvandine> renatu, bfiller: so is that a no for now?
<pierrec> I've got a question concerning installing unbuntu touch on a nexus4...
<bfiller> kenvandine: I think so, unless renatu has run through the full test plan
<kenvandine> renatu, ok, it's up to you then :)
<renatu> renatu, is too much for me, lets wait more :D
<pierrec> I'm trying to do it, using ubuntu-device-flash, but I get stuck in recovery mode after a few lines of CLI ouput...
<kenvandine> renatu, haha, if you are telling yourself that, i guess i'll hold off too :)
<renatu> :D
<pierrec> (I'm using the --bootstrap flag, and I start in teh bootloader on my nexus 4
<kenvandine> pierrec, not sure, did you bootstrap in fastboot mode?
<pierrec> anyone has seen this behaviour before?
<pierrec> yes
<pierrec> (I guess)
<kenvandine> pierrec, sorry, i haven't seen that
<bfiller> renatu: run through the test plan for calendar and contacts and if it works I'm +1
<pierrec> I did: "adb reboot bootloader"
<bfiller> I only spend a few minutes on it
<kenvandine> unless maybe you weren't in fastboot
<pierrec> ok. how do I get in fastboot?
<pierrec> (I probably messed that up)
<renatu> I am using it on my daily phone but I did not go through the tests plan yet
<renatu> I will do that
<kenvandine> pierrec, after rebooting into the bootloader
<kenvandine> fastboot devices
<kenvandine> does that show your device?
<kenvandine> and did you run "sudo fastboot oem unlock" ?
<pierrec> kevandine: I did the second thing (got the bootloader to say: unlocked)
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> and you rebooted into fastboot right?
<kenvandine> before running ubuntu-device-flash with --bootstrap?
<sarnold> hello, is it expected that my nexus 4 never actually updates any of the applications on the device? I haven't seen any upgrades ever work and I'm wondering if this is known or if everyone just flashes entirely new images often enough to not see this
<pierrec> I'm gonna give it another go... (boot in android, and then use fastboot to reboot?
<pierrec> )
<kenvandine> pierrec, no, don't boot into android
<pierrec> uhm
<pierrec> so from the bootloader?
<kenvandine> Reboot into the bootloader by pressing the correct physical button combination for your device type as shown here: https://source.android.com/source/building-devices.html#booting-into-fastboot-mode
<pierrec> done
<kenvandine> sarnold, what channel?
<taiebot> sarnold: you need to re-enter your ubuntu one acount
<sarnold> taiebot: ooooooo
<kenvandine> pierrec,  now you should be able to flash with --bootstrap
<pierrec> sudo fastboot devices does show my device
<sarnold> taiebot: would you know off-hand how to file a bug against the "Updates" part of the system settings?
<pierrec> kenvadine: thanks for the help, but I get the exact same problem
<kenvandine> sarnold, just file it against the ubuntu-system-settings package
<sarnold> kenvandine: I've got "ubuntu 14.10 (r7) in the system information screen
<kenvandine> sarnold, is it about this issue?  because that's a bug that has already been fixed
<taiebot> sarnold: there was a change which required people to re-enter there ubuntu one account  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/ this has been discussed plenty of time in the mailing list
<sarnold> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> pierrec, sorry... dunno then :/
<taiebot> sarnold: Do not bother it will be rejected has it was fixed already. You just did not know :-D.
<jgdx> kenvandine, superseeded due to failing tests, so nothing major
<jgdx> upower failure, that is
<kenvandine> yeah, i've already rebuilt it in the silo with the new branch
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you review my branch?
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> it's blocking the silo :)
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1391940/+merge/241607
<kenvandine> jgdx, and if you want to test it, you can grab vivid silo 5
<sarnold> taiebot: I disagree that it has been fixed :) a huge pile of "0%" progress bars is not wonderful :)
<sarnold> taiebot: but now that i've re-signed-in it's downloading as I expected. Thanks! It feels a lot less broken now...
<kenvandine> sarnold, yeah... problem is you needed to get an update to get the fix :/
<jgdx> kenvandine, like a normal silo?
<sarnold> kenvandine: r7 is known broken?
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah, ubuntu 5
<kenvandine> sarnold, i'm sure that's from before the u1 token change
<kenvandine> dobey, ^^ you would know for sure
<kenvandine> 14.10 r7 sounds pretty old :)
<taiebot> sarnold: i know but we are still all beta-tester  :-D at the moment there is still some bugs that needs to be solved by the user. Sometime it is useful to get your hands dirty.
<sarnold> kenvandine: heh, it just downloaded 14.10 r7 last night
<kenvandine> sarnold, what channel?
<kenvandine> i have 15.10 (r18)
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> 15.04
<sarnold> kenvandine: About This Phone says "14.10 (r7)", no idea what channel that is..
<taiebot> I have 14.10 rtm 130
<taiebot> You are on the stable release of the rtm
<kenvandine> sarnold, what channel did you install from last night?
<kenvandine> you can also click on "OS" in the about panel of system-settings
<kenvandine> although that doesn't clearly show the channel
<kenvandine> annoying
<sarnold> kenvandine: I haven't used the phablet-flashy thing in weeks, I've been using the OTA updates
<sarnold> ... are we not supposed to use the OTA updates?
<kenvandine> sarnold, yes... you should
<taiebot> sarnol: yes but there are too may channels.......
<taiebot> many sorry
<kenvandine> so your might have gotten the latest from an older channel
<sarnold> kenvandine: ah there it is, ubuntu utopic unicorn (development branch) 20141107-153000
<sarnold> argh
<sarnold> sigh
<sarnold> so I've been fiddlinmg with a zombie? sure it gets updates but no one else cares about it?
<ogra_> all focus is on 14.09 RTM
<kenvandine> so you must be using the utopic channel not the devel alias to the channel
<taiebot> sarnold: be careful this ones might get very edgy, i would advise you to be on the channel you are on
<kenvandine> so it didn't get switched automatically
<ogra_> (for QA and fixes)
<kenvandine> sarnold, ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel
<kenvandine> or devel-proposed
<sarnold> hehe, 14.09 "sounds" even older than 14.10 :)
<kenvandine> to switch
<ogra_> kenvandine, no, the devel alias still points to utopic until there is the first promoted vivid image
<kenvandine> ah!
<kenvandine> that's why
<ogra_> which means we need to pull resources out of stabilizing RTM 14.09 ... to verify the images
<kenvandine> sarnold, so listen to ogra_, not me :)
<ogra_> but we dont have these atm
<kenvandine> sarnold, i run devel-proposed (vivid) on my mako
<sarnold> "Seth Should Install ____ on his nexus 4 to be most helpful"  :)
<sarnold> off to lunch, I'll see results whe nI return :)
<sarnold> thanks guys
<taiebot> kenvandine: Any performance improvement with qt5.3.2? on vivid r18? are apps starting faster. this would make me switch
<kenvandine> taiebot, i haven't profiled
<kenvandine> but it works :)
<kenvandine> my mako isn't my daily driver though, my daily driver is krillin with 14.09-proposed
<taiebot> Was there a battery improvement on r131 i am getting a flat line at 100%
<jgdx> kenvandine, had a misfire (duplicate silos), reloading
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<jgdx> kenvandine, hm, no. Can't seem to get silo 5 installed. $ citrain device-upgrade 5 nnnn ubuntu  ?
<kenvandine> what happens?
<jgdx> it finishes seemingly OK but I'm not seeing the "wifi multiple fixes"
<kenvandine> phablet-shell and check
<kenvandine> see what's installed
<kenvandine> apt-cache policy ubuntu-system-settings
<jgdx> kenvandine, can you give me 10 mins?
<kenvandine> sure
<jgdx> I broke it
<dobey> kenvandine: misssed the conversation. what would i know?
<kenvandine> dobey, never mind :)
<dobey> ok
<jgdx> kenvandine, should not the dialog be scrollable by now? I'm not quite sure where that fix is.
<jgdx> kenvandine, I thought it maybe came before the resize fix?
<kenvandine> jgdx, that should be
<kenvandine> and it worked for me
<jgdx> kenvandine, you could flick the dialog
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> in wifi add other network
<kenvandine> is your vivid image current?
<jgdx> kenvandine, ish
<kenvandine> that uitk just landed in vivid like monday
<kenvandine> i think
<jgdx> oh
<kenvandine> jgdx, for now if you can just test my branch :)
<kenvandine> i want a +1 on that
<kenvandine> toggling wifi under battery
<jgdx> kenvandine, just did. It werked
<kenvandine> and checking the wifi toggle in the network indicator
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> jgdx, awesome, thanks
<kenvandine> check what version of uitk you have
<jgdx> kenvandine, it seems old
<jgdx> (-er than Monday)
<jgdx> upgrading as we speak
<kenvandine> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<jgdx> kenvandine, many thank yous for landing this!
<kenvandine> :-)
<jgdx> kenvandine, +1 on silo5
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
<Riku-san> kenvandine: it's just a normal trusty image from the ubuntu-touch/trusty channel, but I added tegra drivers to it from linux for tegra because it kept hanging
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-13
<sarnold> the SDK provides a large weather scope when selecting "C++ scope with http/json" but that default doesn't compile / build / run for me regardless of which devices / kits I try to use. Is it supposed to work?
<liuxg>  I have a QString, how can I convert it to a std::string, and its encoding is utf-8?
<pitti> le huh, did we now drop the calculator from the standard install?
<popey> we shouldn't have.
<pitti> ah right, it's still in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/, so I figure installing/removing a local calculator click somehow made that invisible
<pitti> so nevermind, probably pilot error
<popey> \o/
<pitti> i. e. it's not in "click list" any more nor in the dash
<lotuspsychje> you guys working hard on RTM, should i install it on my n7 instead of devel?
<pitti> n7? do we support that even? (certainly not in RTM)
<lotuspsychje> nexus7
<popey> n7 2013 is supported
<lotuspsychje> i mean i didnt receive any updates lately on devel version
<ogra_> lotuspsychje, devel still points to utopic ... it can only be switched once there is the first image in the vivid channel ... which means we need a paromotion in vivid for which we dont have spare Qa resources
<ogra_> *promotion
<lotuspsychje> so best stick to devel version?
<ogra_> i wonder if i wouldnt be possible to create some community around devel promotions ... if you find enough testers to cover all supported devices ...
<lotuspsychje> normally i see a lot of touch updates passing by, but i didnt for a time now
<ogra_> yes, as i said, only if vivid has been promoted once you will see updates in devel (because then devel can be linked to vivid)
<lotuspsychje> think worldwide there's a lot of devel version testers
<ogra_> we cant make devel point to an empty channel
<ogra_> and a minimal requirement for a promotion is "it boots on all supported devices"
<lotuspsychje> i see
<ogra_> nobody in the QA team has spare cycles to do such testing ... but ... if someone would organize a community testing that covers this minimal use case we could promote without QA involvement
<lotuspsychje> any news from bq and meizu yet?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.gsmarena.com/meizu_mx4_with_ubuntu_touch_makes_an_appearance-news-9866.php
<popey> lotuspsychje: much of that meizu news comes from a random blog in italy it seems
<popey> not from meizu or canonical
<popey> so take that with a grain of salt ☻
<lotuspsychje> popey: yes i know still not official :p
<lotuspsychje> its taking like ages :p
<popey> Making Phone OS's that could be used by millions is hard.
<lotuspsychje> dvs doing a great job for sure on touch, easy stable and secure..
<lotuspsychje> devs
<lotuspsychje> popey: the main problem is unsecure apps that users cant miss
<popey> there's many problems to solve, that may be one.
<pitti> rhuddie: hey Richard! there: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/3.7.1git2
<pitti> rhuddie: with full reboot support on touch :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Kindness Day! :-D
<pitti> rhuddie: note that you need to call /tmp/autopkgtest-reboot (I updated the documentation accordingly)
<rhuddie> pitti, that sounds excellent, thank you!
<pitti> rhuddie: so you can get the deb from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopkgtest/3.7.1git2/+build/6566246/+files/autopkgtest_3.7.1git2_all.deb or wait until it's in vivid
<rhuddie> pitti, I'll give it a try shortly. thanks :)
<seb128> Chipaca, hey
<Chipaca> seb128: hi
<seb128> Chipaca, replying here to the depends thing
<Chipaca> seb128: listening
<seb128> Chipaca, what is using -dbus or glib?
<seb128> is that pyxdg?
<seb128> in which case that package should have a depends on those (it doesn't atm and that would be a bug we should fix)
<Chipaca> seb128: the helper itself uses them
<seb128> how did it build before? just by luck/because something else was pulling those in?
<Chipaca> seb128: and the package does depend on them
<Chipaca> seb128: because the tests don't exercise the bit that uses it (because that would require a working dbus, with a working (mock?) system image service
<Chipaca> )
<seb128> ok, so those are not really build-depends
<seb128> e.g it would still be fine without them?
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> seb128: but it would be surprising to have a build fail if we refactor code, adding no new imports, and the tests pass but it stops building
<Chipaca> oh
<seb128> Chipaca, sorry, segfaulted xchat-gnome
<Chipaca> heh
<Chipaca> seb128: but it would be surprising to have a build fail if we refactor code, adding no new imports, and the tests pass but it stops building
<Chipaca> seb128: (i think that's all you missed)
<seb128> Chipaca, ok, makes sense to me, thanks
<seb128> Chipaca, approved
<Chipaca> seb128: tks
<Chipaca> seb128: do you know if anybody else is putting u-s-s on the train any time soon?
<seb128> Chipaca, we almost have daily landings, so yeah no worry about that
<ogra_> Chipaca, silo 003
<ogra_> waiting for the thaw
<ogra_> (and i see you have 014 too)
<ogra_> (for testing)
<Chipaca> yeah, 014 was for testing this (for help with reproducing & understanding a bug)
<Chipaca> and was against rtm
<Chipaca> but then i thought this should be there all the time anyway, hence this
<bzoltan> mvo_: hello, are you active?
 * didrocks systemctl enable mvo_.service :)
<mvo_> bzoltan: well, sort of, need tea, otherwise active
<bzoltan> mvo_: Just a quick question. Do we have vivid click chroots? If not then when it is scheduled?
<mvo_> bzoltan: yes, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/0.4.34.2 "add ubuntu-sdk-15.04 based on ubuntu-sdk-libs/ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev"
<mvo_> bzoltan: its directly generated from these two packages so if you want to adjust the framework, you can just do it via the metapkg
<bzoltan> mvo_: ohh, I am silly to ask that late. It is available for ten days... One more question :)
<bzoltan> mvo_:  what is the best way to backport the click to Utopic and LTS? I see that the phablet-tools PPA is not up to date. Colin gave me once a guide how to copy and rebuild for other series from the archive... I do not find it.
<mvo_> bzoltan: as long as there are no new dependencies it should be really as simple as apt-get source click ; change debian/changelog with appropriate version e.g. 0.4.34~trusty1, upload to ppa. I wonder if you could even setup a auto-build-recipe for the ppa based on the lp:click branch to get this uploaded automatically
<mpt> Hmm, System Settings launches so slowly now that the phone locks before it’s done
<Stskeeps> g 141
<Stskeeps> er, ignore me..
<bzoltan> mvo_: that would be the best
<bzoltan> mvo_:  but do you think it is safe to automatically release the trunk of the lp:click?
<bzoltan> mvo_:  or is it holly trunk like the UITK trunk? :)
<mvo_> bzoltan: we use lp:click/devel for the development, once it lands in trunk its usually released
<mvo_> (or I messed up lallaalala)
<bzoltan> mvo_:  Okey, so it is a holly trunk...
<mvo_> bzoltan: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted <- best to try it in a tmp ppa and if its good thats probably the easiest way for you to get always-in-sync packages
<ogra_> mpt, not here
<ogra_> under 3 secomds
<bzoltan> mvo_:  for the UITK project I do it since the beginning
<mvo_> bzoltan: cool, thats even easier then :)
<mpt> ogra_, took about 6 minutes here :-/
<mpt> I thought it was stuck
<ogra_> wow
<bzoltan> mvo_:  yay \o/ I did not know I can create packaging recipe for projects I am not in charge. But I can -> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+recipe/click-daily
<mvo_> :)
<mpt> seb128, is the contents of indicator-messages controlled by unity8 or something?
<seb128> mpt, the UI elements are
<seb128> or ubuntu-settings-components
<tedg> kenvandine, So I modified the autopilot test in u-s-s, how do I run it?
<mhall119> zsombi: please join #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1
<kenvandine> tedg, hang on, in a meeting
<tedg> kenvandine, Tell those people I'm more important! ;-)
<jgdx> $ autopilot3 run ubuntu_system_settings.tests
<tedg> jgdx, In which directory?
<jgdx> add modules for more specific runs (autopilot3 run ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_cellular.CellularTestCase.test_change_carrier)
<jgdx> tedg, tests/autopilot
<kenvandine> tedg, tests/autopilot
<tedg> K, cool. Seems I'm missing packages.
<tedg> It seems to be calling /usr/bin/system-settings
<kenvandine> tedg, it needs to be installed, to find your plugin changes
<tedg> Oh
<kenvandine> not so much for the tests
<kenvandine> but the plugins that get loaded will be from /usr/share
<kenvandine> and it's going to run /usr/bin/system-settings
<kenvandine> but it'll run the autopilot tests from your checkout if you are in the right directory
<tedg> Okay, so let me build packages.
<jgdx> I do $ sudo make install && ln -s /usr/local/bin/…  /usr/bin/…
<jgdx> scores 10 on the dirt-o-meter
<tedg> Oh, my. Yes. We should purge that suggestion from the IRC logs. :-)
<seb128> jgdx, you better make install DESTDIR, easier to make sure you don't corrupt your system install
<jgdx> but if my system is not corrupted, how will I learn
<ogra_> you mean "learn how the installer works" ?
<seb128> lol
<seb128> that's how we ensure ubiquity gets regular testing!:
<ogra_> :)
<jgdx> Noskcaj, ubuntu is surprisingly resilient. You can throw a lot of stupidity at it before it buckles.
<jgdx> Noskcaj, tab failure, sorry
<barry> pitti: still having problems w/adt-run on device: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8988046/
<barry> pitti: notice line 110
<barry> pitti: that *ought* to be a valid option, but apt on the device is complaining.
<pitti> barry: OOI, is that somethign at adt-run does by itself somehow, or part of your test? (the pastebin doesn't have the command line you ran)
<barry> pitti: here's the command: adt-run -d -o /tmp/out system-image-common_3.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb system-image-dbus_3.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb system-image-cli_3.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb system-image_3.0-0ubuntu1.dsc --- ssh -s adb
<pitti> but yeah, that looks really odd; it's an -o, after all
<barry> pitti: yeah! :)
<pitti> barry: do you get the same error if you run that command with phablet-shell?
<pitti> barry: (you can try and install aspell-doc or something similarly trivial)
<barry> pitti: let me try that
<pitti> barry: at least I've never seen that before; maybe this is an option which RTM's apt just doesn't know about yet, but that's both unlikely and also doesn't quite match the error message
<barry> pitti:  apt | 1.0.9.2ubuntu2.is.1.0.4ubuntu7 | ubuntu-rtm/14.09 | source, amd64, armhf, i386
<barry> pitti: i'm not exactly sure what that version number means ;)
<pitti> $ sudo apt-get --quiet -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true -o APT::Get::force-yes=true -o APT::Get::Assume-Yes=true --reinstall install aspell-doc
<pitti> barry: ^ hm, working fine here
<pitti> and I have 1.0.9.2ubuntu2.is.1.0.4ubuntu7
<pitti> barry: I figure 1.0.9 broke something and they quickly reverted it
<pitti> barry: I'll try to reproduce with an adt-run line like your's
<barry> yep, that command works fine for me too
<barry> pitti: ^^
<barry> pitti: i can provide .dsc and .debs if you want to try to reproduce exactly.  also fwiw, host is on vivid
<pitti> barry: host> same here; do we have any other desktop release? :-)
<barry> pitti: there's this rumored 'devel' release :)
<pitti> barry: yeah, but I've heard it's really hard to tell the difference
<pitti> Setting up testpkg (1) ...
<pitti> barry: hm, so doesn't reproduce with my little local test package
<pitti> barry: the error certainly doesn't look pacakge specific, but just to rule that out, maybe put your files on people.c.c?
<barry> pitti: what does `system-image-cli --info` say in phab-shell?
<pitti> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8988270/
<barry> pitti: looks like my device is on stable build 6.  let me try swapping it over to -proposed.  maybe there's something about the stable channel that's out of whack
<pitti> barry: let me create an emulator with stable; may be easier than destroying your device
<pitti> Creating "rtm" from ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09 revision 6
<pitti> barry: ^ that sounds like it would match?
<barry> pitti: it does
 * barry hopes that -proposed wouldn't put his device on phaser overload
<pitti> barry: I've never ran stable on any of my devices :)
<barry> pitti: it does seem quaint :)
<pitti> but then again I don't use it for "production" either, I just destroy the installs too quickly :/
<oSoMoN> I just upgraded to image #159 on krillin, and wifi won’t connect, is that a known issue? 
<pitti> barry: just to rule that out, you didn't specify a sudo password; I take it you use "0000" as I don't see anything in the log that woudl complain about not having root privs, right?
<pitti> barry: and even then, the error messages should look totally different
<barry> pitti: correct.  0000
<mpt> kenvandine, I just relaunched System Settings: 2 minutes 34 seconds. So, what should I provide?
<pitti> . o O { security! half of the company uses that :) }
<pitti> the "give me adb, dammit!" passcode
<kenvandine> mpt, ok, grab a couple of log files
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log
<pitti> barry: still works in rtm-proposed emulator, trying rtm now
<kenvandine> ~/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings.log
<kenvandine> you can just pastebin those
<pitti> barry: oh, I found some more differences; I used -B, you didn't; will also try with that
<barry> pitti: right, because i did *not* want the -dev.deb installed (that isn't installed on normal images, but it's built and listed in the .changes file)
<pitti> barry: oh, specifying a .deb on the CLI does *not* install it
<pitti> barry: it merely means that it will be included in the local apt-ftparchive, so that any test dependencies will be satisfied from that
<barry> pitti: really?  hmm.  so is there a way to install just a very specific set of .debs or is it really "everything in the .changes file"?
<pitti> barry: ok, I tried without -B on rtm (#6), and it still works
<pitti> barry: as I said -- supplying a .changes or number of .debs merely "registers" those binaries -- they only get installed as part of debian/tests/control's Depends:
<mpt> kenvandine, forgive me, I’ve forgotten how to copy files from the phone
<pitti> barry: due to not specifying -B it now installs all the build deps, but that's already way past the point where it fails for you
<pitti> barry: so I suggest I'll try with your .deb/.dsc?
<barry> pitti: oh, yes, of course, that makes sense.  my d/t/control file says: Depends: system-image-common, system-image-cli, system-image-dbus, ubuntu-download-manager, dbus, dbus-x11, python3-psutil, python3-xdg
<barry> pitti: yep, let me upload them
<pitti> barry: conversely, do you get the error with -B?
<barry> pitti: p.c.c:~barry/pitti/*
<pitti> barry: 404
<mpt> kenvandine, and clicking on the phone in Nautilus does nothing at all :-/
<kenvandine> mpt, sorry... use adb
<mpt> (I guess that’s a separate bug)
<kenvandine> adb pull /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/unity8.log .
<pitti> barry: ooh, I looked in http://people.canonical.com/~barry/, nevermind
<kenvandine> adb pull /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/dbus.log .
<barry> pitti: chmod'd
<kenvandine> adb pull /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings.log .
<pitti> barry: (i. e. I looked in public_html); I'll scp them
<barry> pitti: oops, yeah
<mpt> kenvandine, the last of those doesn’t exist
<kenvandine> adb pull /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log .
<kenvandine> sorry, i typo'd it
 * kenvandine blames tedg for the annoying trailing - there :)
<pitti> barry: orig.tar.gz, s'il vous plaît ?
<pitti> barry: (and debian.tar.gz)
<tedg> kenvandine, Patches welcome ;-)
<kenvandine> tedg, it's more fun to blame you :)
 * tedg lies, he doesn't really want patches from kenvandine ;-)
<barry> pitti: uploaded
<pitti> barry: hah!
<mpt> kenvandine, thanks, I reported bug 1392349 with those three files
<ubot5> bug 1392349 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "System Settings takes minutes to launch" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1392349
<kenvandine> mpt, thx
<pitti> barry: so on the one hand I'm glad that I can reproduce; on the other, dear world: please stop finding bugs which are more and more obscure!
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i attached that info to bug 1337200
<ubot5> bug 1337200 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "High CPU due to excessive device changed signals from upower" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337200
<kenvandine> pitti, ^^ the upower info
<barry> pitti: i am the Breakor Of Things
<barry> pitti: do tell!
<pitti> barry: sorry, no, davmor2 is that already; at most you can be his depoty
<pitti> deputy
 * barry is the Assistant Breakor Of Things
<pitti> barry: and I re-confirmed it on rtm-proposed now
<barry> pitti: a bug in apt?
<pitti> barry: drilling down now
<barry> ack
<davmor2> pitti: but once the obvious bugs are out of the way it only leaves the obscure thems the rules
<pitti> barry: meeting now, will continue after that
<barry> pitti: thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, how'd you fix otto the last time around?
<jgdx> besides kicking it
<kenvandine> poked the qa folks
<tedg> jgdx, kenvandine, I'm confused, I can't figure out how to get a base class to use both the system and the session bus.
<tedg> jgdx, kenvandine, What is "klass.dbus_con" and how can there be only one?
<kenvandine> mpt, are you sure you're on rtm proposed r6?
<kenvandine> rtm proposed is currently at r159?
<mpt> kenvandine, oh, my mistake. I reflashed on Tuesday. I’m on r214.
<kenvandine> hmmm... still doesn't sound right :)
<kenvandine> adb shell system-image-cli -i
<kenvandine> mpt,  ^^
<barry> kenvandine: stable is r6 i think
<kenvandine> barry, yeah, but what's r214
<barry> kenvandine: proposed i think
<kenvandine> i'm on 159 for rtm proposed
<barry> ah. then idk :)
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8989429/
<kenvandine> so wondering what channel mpt is on
<mpt> kenvandine, channel: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed-customized
<kenvandine> i have no idea what's in that channel :)
<kenvandine> barry, is there a way for me to see what package versions are in a channel?
<jgdx> tedg, that should be possible with two spawn_server calls, right? One where system=True and the other where it's not set at all.
<barry> kenvandine: i don't think there's a manifest on s-i.u.c
<tedg> jgdx, I did that, but I don't know what variable has the session bus, or where it goes.
<kenvandine>         "version_detail": "ubuntu=20141111,device=20141106-572f18d,custom=20141110-423-19,version=214"
<kenvandine> so i guess 20141111 is what's important there
<ogra_> thats a cwayne test channel
<ogra_> for testing custom tarballs
<jgdx> tedg, spawn_server returns the connection object.
<cwayne> yeap
<jgdx> tedg, are you trying to mock the gactions?
<kenvandine> tedg, jgdx said it's hard to mock gactions... you should fix that
<jgdx> (hard for me, not necessarily hard for others)
<tedg> kenvandine, I'm trying :-)
<tedg> jgdx, Yeah, I have it "written" now I'm trying to get it to run ;-)
<mpt> kenvandine, should I not be using that channel?
<mpt> (I don’t remember having a definite answer to “Which channel should I be testing”)
<kenvandine> mpt, most of use use 14.09-proposed
<kenvandine> mpt, that's not causing your bug though (or i doubt it)
<kenvandine> just hard for me to know what versions of packages you have
<kenvandine> mpt, i still don't see anything in your log that screams out to me as an issue
<mpt> kenvandine, should I flash 14.09-proposed and retest?
<kenvandine> mpt, is your device plugged in while you are starting it?
<kenvandine> mpt, not yet
<kenvandine> but yes you should switch channels
<mpt> kenvandine, starting the device, or starting System Settings?
<kenvandine> starting settings
<mpt> (I don’t remember, and yes, respectively)
<kenvandine> can you reboot your device and start settings without it being plugged in?
<mpt> ok, bbi5m
 * mpt waits for the Dash to finish loading first
<mpt> kenvandine, 5 seconds
<mpt> 4 seconds, 5 seconds
<kenvandine> i'm thinking you might have been suffering from bug 1337200
<ubot5> bug 1337200 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "High CPU due to excessive device changed signals from upower" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337200
<kenvandine> your dbus.log has tons of these
<kenvandine> (process:2235): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.41.5/./gobject/gsignal.c:3101: signal id '33' is invalid for instance '0x19cf178'
<tedg> kenvandine, jgdx, how do I know if the autopilot tests pass? Because they don't fail?
<kenvandine> which i see spamming the log when upower is DOS'ing dbus
<kenvandine> i have no idea how to figure out what causes those warnings
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^ any suggestions?
<kenvandine> tedg, it'll say OK
<kenvandine> i think
<kenvandine> if there are failures it gives you stats on pass/total
<tedg> Ah, there we go. dbus-test-runner was timing out.
<kenvandine> if i tail dbus.log while dbus-daemon is chewing cpu... i see these warnings constantly
<kenvandine> makes me think it's a warning from something listening to upower
<kenvandine> and mpt's dbus.log is just full of those warnings
<tedg> I think the only people listening to upower are system settings and indicator-power.
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> and upower in rtm seems to DOS dbus
<kenvandine> which causes system-settings to hang
<tedg> I think that upower just passes events, so it's more the battery provider.
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> and i confirmed there are lots of change events
<tedg> File a bug on the kernel :-)
<kenvandine> but... those don't seem to get emitted on vivid
<kenvandine> with upower 0.99
<kenvandine> which is less noisy
<tedg> Perhaps that's the fix, or different HW?
<pitti> kenvandine: your udevadm log just had 4 events every 10 s, that's not exactly "excessive"?
<kenvandine> we saw it on mako and krillin in the past
<kenvandine> pitti, that was just over a minute
<pitti> initially I thought that the battery driver would send a gazillion events, but at least not in the udevadm log that kenvandine attached to the bug
<kenvandine> i ran the same thing on my mako on vivid and had none of the power_supply change events
<pitti> kenvandine: but I take it you did that during a time when system-settings was spinning 100%?
<kenvandine> pitti, no... it wasn't
<pitti> oh
<kenvandine> that was just idle
<pitti> well, then it doesn't say anything
<kenvandine> and the system was sleeping
<kenvandine> why change events when nothing changed?
<kenvandine> pitti, i think what happens is settings is connected to those signals, and it sleeps
<pitti> kenvandine: well, because that was the theory -- lots of batter change events which are propagated through upower to system-settings
<kenvandine> after a while when the app resumes
<kenvandine> it gets all the signals
<kenvandine> so if you leave it plugged in for 8 hours sleeping
<kenvandine> and resume the app
<kenvandine> it gets flooded
<kenvandine> pitti, so i'm thinking the problem is it's constantly sending those changed events, when nothing changed
<pitti> ok; we'd still need the udevadm log to confirm that then
<pitti> i. e. whether it's the android battery driver or upower going crazy after suspend
<kenvandine> pitti, i was thinking it was all the dbus signals being sent to the subscriber when the subscriber resumes
<kenvandine> not necessarily when upower wakes
<kenvandine> just the fact that they happened while settings was suspended
<kenvandine> pitti, so on vivid, none of the only change events i see is on battery
<kenvandine> not on ac, usb and wireless
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, pitti I added the upower output but just saw your comment
<pmcgowan> need to let it sit a while again
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, you figure that dbus-daemon or whatever queues up the signals for subscribers, and flushes them
<pitti> ... once they resume
<pitti> so that they don't lose signals
<pmcgowan> right
<pitti> that would actually make sense
<kenvandine> pitti, am i making sense?  i don't think it's upower going crazy after suspend, just that upower is constantly emitting these signals while settings is suspended
<kenvandine> right
<ogra_> well
<kenvandine> and the fact that these change events keep happening when there isn't a real change
<kenvandine> makes them queue up pretty fast
<pitti> kenvandine: right; so an app which is subscribing to a signal would need to unsubscribe before it gets suspended, otherwise it's going to get all that flooding
<ogra_> we see quite some noise of upower, dbus and indicator-power in smoke testing
<pitti> yeah
<kenvandine> pitti, i fear trying to do that will lead to lots of bugs
<pitti> but so far it wasn't clear at all what's triggering those
<ogra_> we have this "systemsettle" test ... where we check if the system goes back above 95% idle state
<kenvandine> pitti, the situation is much better in vivid with upower 0.99
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, I know
<ogra_> and these three usually are the noisy ones in the top ouotput in this test
<ogra_> oh, right, i told you already
<pitti> ogra_: yeah, 5 change events from various sources (even AC!) every 10 s does pile up
<ogra_> yup
<pitti> so AC change events are indeed a bit pointless
<pitti> it seems the android drivers just send out change events every 10 s no matter what
<ogra_> well, there must be a way to quieten them
<kenvandine> pitti, so in 0.99 those just aren't being forwarded right?
<ogra_> (on the driver side)
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, that's surprising, as the data flow didn't really chagne; the particular signal changed, though
<kenvandine> in 0.99 i only see the battery change
<kenvandine> every 10s
<pitti> ogra_: yeah
<pitti> ogra_: it seems rather simplistic
<kenvandine> the changelog said something about quieting those signals
<pitti> as if the AC change wouldn't generate a proper interrupt or so which would then trigger a change event
<kenvandine> like upower is smarter about it
<pitti> battery events need to happen regularly, I get that
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> so 0.99 is perfect :)
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, so it might receive the uevents for AC, but see that the status didn't change and thus use that?
<pitti> kenvandine: ... to determine to not send another signal?
<pitti> could be
<kenvandine> right
<pitti> it doesn't solve the fundamental problem of signals queueing up during suspended apps, though?
<kenvandine> i think that somethign like that was in the 0.99 changelog
<kenvandine> not really
<kenvandine> but... it's usually not like this ;)
<pitti> as the battery level does change a lot all the time, so what works for AC doesn't work for battery
<tedg> kenvandine, Okay, this works now. Do you have a way to run Jenkins on the rtm branch? It doesn't merge cleanly with trunk :-/
<kenvandine>  - Remove DeviceChanged and Changed signals (PropertiesChanged
<kenvandine>    signals are sent instead) (Bastien Nocera)
<kenvandine> pitti, ^^
<kenvandine> so the PropertyChanged signal is probably smart enough to not happen when there is no change
<pitti> kenvandine: ah, and I guess that implicitly provides the "property didn't really change" filtering
<kenvandine> right
<pitti> kenvandine: so upower itself would still wake up 4 times every 10 s
<kenvandine> and removing that is part of the API change
<pitti> but it doesn't propagate that
<kenvandine> so backporting that to rtm is not likely :/
<pitti> so that doesn't solve the system-settings spinning, but it helps ogra's load tess
<pitti> tests
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, it is plars load tests ... i'm, only whining about them all the time :)
<pitti> so, oh well, we have the transition done, we could in theory land it in RTM :)
<ogra_> hahahaha
<kenvandine> pitti, it really makes a huge difference :)
<pitti> (still doesn't fix bug 1337200 of course)
<ubot5> bug 1337200 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "High CPU due to excessive device changed signals from upower" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337200
<ogra_> put it on the bug wishlist
<pitti> at least not with the current theory
<kenvandine> how many packages are affected by the transition?
<ogra_> but i doubt olli will easily be convinced to replace the whole stack :)
<pitti> kenvandine: distro-wide: looots (bug 1330037)
<ubot5> bug 1330037 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "upower 0.99.1 transition" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330037
<kenvandine> pitti, it makes the bug practically go away
<pitti> kenvandine: on touch however, about 4 packages (upower, powerd, indicator-power, system-settings)
<kenvandine> right, so for rtm it's a pretty controlled set
<pitti> kenvandine: hm, that's surprising; I'd expect the time of pegging CPU to be reduced to 1/4, but not go away
<kenvandine> on vivid waking settings isn't even noticable
<kenvandine> there could be more chatter than that while sleeping for longer, not sure
<kenvandine> oh... and what happens when it's fully charged?
<kenvandine> the change doesn't get emitted
<kenvandine> only when the level changes
<pitti> kenvandine, pmcgowan: I sent a summary to the bug
<pmcgowan> pitti, kenvandine maybe a stupid question but why is the phone not suspending on AC
<pmcgowan> I can see if its plugged into my pc but not when on the wall wart
<ogra_> pmcgowan, adb keeps it up
<pmcgowan> ogra_, on a wall charger?
<pmcgowan> it shouldnt right
<ogra_> ah, no, that shouldnt
<pmcgowan> I need to try that again, that was the original bug
<ogra_> but i think thats behavior we inherit from android
<pitti> barry: ok, back from meeting and discussions from above and with elopio :)
<pitti> barry: and I think I got the problem
<barry> pitti: pebkac? ;)
<pitti> barry: yes, (but my k and c)
<barry> :D
<pitti> barry: the fix is really embarassing: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=9b87f225c
<pitti> barry: the fun thing is that it works just fine when calling it with that space on the shell (i. e. -o 'Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true ' -o ...)
<barry> pitti: omg.  i looked at that code several times and didn't notice it
<pitti> barry: so if you want to hot-fix that inline in your /usr/bin/adt-run
<barry> pitti: yep, i'll do that and give it another run... but after lunch
<pitti> barry: I'm not sure why it only happens with those three debs and not with e. g. aspell-doc and language-pack-touch-de
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i'll prepare a branch of settings that disconnects from those signals when it gets suspended
<barry> pitti: what about doing ' '.join([...]) instead?
<pitti> barry: that will forever remain a mystery of apt; but I tested it wit sytem-image now, and the tests are running happily
<kenvandine> gotta figure out how to know when we are getting suspended
<pitti> barry: nah, I don't want to introduce extra shells and quoting issues
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, there is a signal
<barry> pitti: no worries.  anyway, thanks for digging in and finding this
<pitti> barry: whenever possible I run commands as argv vector
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, do you know what i provides that signal?
<pitti> barry: the last test fails, FYI
<pitti> PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/etc/system-image/tmp3fq6s05m'
<pitti> barry: but I'll leave that to you :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, and ideally prior art, something else that does this already
<pitti> barry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8990395/
<pitti> barry: but I guess you should run it without -d
<barry> pitti: right, the tests are still in flux.  need to figure out reboot and post-reboot verification
<pitti> barry: want/need that in vivid, or is local fixing ok for you right now?
<barry> pitti: long term: vivid, but for now i can do a local fix
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, hmm cant seem to find the api
<pitti> barry: yeah, I'll most certainly do another upload this week, was just wondering how urgent it is
<ogra_> oh neat ... copy/paste worked for me for the first time !
<Riku-san> ok, so I just installed ubuntu-touch/trusty-customized on my grouper
<Riku-san> it's pretty stable
<Riku-san> but either the wifi or the browser isn't working right
<Riku-san> (I have WiFi that I need to sign in to after I connect)
<Riku-san> well, it was stable
<Riku-san> it just locked up because the USB cable came unplgugged
<Riku-san> the interface likes to lock up, but it still goes in and out of suspend
<Riku-san> nvm seems to be stable and wifi working after a reboot
<Riku-san> new question: how do I go into desktop mode? on the device
<popey> two things, 1) we no longer support grouper, 2) there is no desktop mode (yet)
<Riku-san> popey: why do you no longer support grouper? other than the fact it's 2 years old
<Riku-san> it would seem like it would have the best support since there's official linux support from nvidia
<popey> We're focussed on other faster / newer devices - Nexus 4, Nexus 7 2013
<Riku-san> why isn't it seeing my bluetooth keyboard?
<Riku-san> in settings it says 'Connect a headset:'
<Riku-san> but it won't see my keyboard?
<popey> we currently only support audio devices - headsets / speakers
<Riku-san> how is this supposed to be better than the scrapped ubuntu mobile?
<ogra_> it is a phone OS
<Riku-san> I have a 3.5mm port for audio, keyboards are more useful
<ogra_> dont expect it to be anything else yet
<Riku-san> how can I MAKE it support my keyboard?
<Riku-san> I was pointed here as a solution to an xorg bug in ubuntu mobile
<ogra_> who pointed you ?
<Riku-san> people from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-arm
<Riku-san> because 'ubuntu mobile is no longer supported'
<ogra_> well, they definitely pointed you wrong
<ogra_> right+
<ogra_> ubuntu mobile was never supported
<Riku-san> their solution was use touch instead
<ogra_> it was a testbed for building the underlying bits of ubuntu touch (minus the UI)
<ogra_> in preparation to build a phone OS
<Riku-san> this is a terrible portable computer if I'm stuck with a touch keyboard tbh
<ogra_> which will *later* also become a teblet and desktop OS
<Riku-san> but ofc the device I just spent money on is no longer supported
<ogra_> and replace the current ubuntu
<Riku-san> replace desktop ubuntu with THIS?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> in two-three years
<ogra_> first we need a stable phone OS to build on
<Riku-san> great I have two-three years before I have to switch to debian if it's gonna go windows 8
<ogra_> huh ?
<ogra_> why would it
<ogra_> the desktop wont be much different to todays ubuntu desktop
<Riku-san> hmm
<Riku-san> well I don't use unity in the first place so it may not affect me
<ogra_> right, you will likely use one of the flavours ... not sure they will follow suit
<Riku-san> I just use Ubuntu Server for everything
<ogra_> (though if they are clever they will )
<Riku-san> because it still fits on a CD
<ogra_> the new thing will fit on less
<ogra_> what we are building is way way smaller
<ogra_> and has unbrekable upgrades
<Riku-san> is their a technical way to make my keyboard work?
<ogra_> for sure ... its just bluetooth after all
<Riku-san> it worked on ubuntu mobile, why does it no longer work on a newer release?
<ogra_> just look up how to connect a kbd via commandline
<ogra_> oh, you mean its not BT ?
<Riku-san> annnd it locked up trying to show the onscreen keyboard
<Riku-san> it is bluetooth
<Riku-san> I know how to use OTG
<ogra_> well, OTG is likely disabled in your touch kernel now
<Riku-san> how is this useful?
<ogra_> (i dont think we enabled it)
<Riku-san> it's lacking features that android has...
<ogra_> it serves fine as day to day phone OS
<ogra_> and will go on sale on phones soon
<Riku-san> if I wanted a day to day phone OS I would be running android...
<ogra_> preinstalled
<ogra_> well, but that is what it is
<Riku-san> and locked up before I could even unlock it
<ogra_> yes, the tegra android driver is brioken
<ogra_> which is the main reason we dropped support for ti
<ogra_> *it
<ogra_> it wont run Mir or wayland ...
<kenvandine> tedg, if i want to do something when settings suspends, can i just connect to SIGSTOP ?
<ogra_> kenvandine, iirc Mit sends you a nice signal you can liten to
<Riku-san> I have a modified image with the proprietary nvidia drivers, how can I flash it?
<ogra_> *listen
<ogra_> you mean you jave added newer android drivers to the android container ?
<Riku-san> I added the files into the tar.xz
<kenvandine> ogra_, so it's mir... thanks
<Riku-san> they patched into lib and etc
<kenvandine> std::signal would be nice :)
<Riku-san> I pulled them from the latest TegraForLinux package for the T30L on the nvidia site
<ogra_> that cant work
<ogra_> you need android drivers
<Riku-san> they're armhf drivers... for linux
<ogra_> right
<Riku-san> why do I need android drivers?
<Riku-san> I'm not running android
<ogra_> and touch uses a container in which the android HAL runs
<ogra_> which uses android drivers
<ogra_> linked against bionic ... not libc
<Riku-san> this is why I miss mobile
<Riku-san> how can I build a newer image of mobile myself?
<ogra_> mobile (as i said before) was a testbed to get the unerlaying architecture working
<Riku-san> and it's (at least from what I can see) a normal armhf system
<ogra_> you could simply take the old mobile and upgrade it
<Riku-san> I have successfully run JRE 8 and a minecraft server on it
<ogra_> but afaiik the tegra4linux drivers do not run with newer xorg
<Riku-san> I learned that the hard way
<Riku-san> it made my touch act up more
<Riku-san> (touch input)
<ogra_> they wont even be used in touch
<ogra_> no matter how much you try :)
<Riku-san> how would I go about upgrading the old image?
<ogra_> apt
<Riku-san> yes that's how I soft bricked my device
<ogra_> but it will break the graphics stack
<Riku-san> because that happened
<ogra_> right
<Riku-san> it also broke wifi so it became next to worthless and I had to reflash
<dobey> ogra_: i don't think Riku-san is running ubuntu-touch, but is trying to get touch screen working in armhf ubuntu desktop
<dobey> at least, that was my understanding
<ogra_> my undertsanding was that it started with desktop ... then was switched to touch ... then the l4t drivers were put on top
<ogra_> which ... well ... is pointless since they are a no-op
<tedg> kenvandine, No, you need to get the lifecycle event from Mir, once you've got the SIGSTOP it's too late.
<kenvandine> tedg, so is it something in mir_toolkit/mir_client_library.h
<tedg> kenvandine, I don't know, I think there should be a QML event on the application object.
<tedg> kenvandine, You need to know to save work, etc.
<kenvandine> yeah, i need it in cpp
<tedg> kenvandine, Once you've got SIGSTOP, you can be killed without notice.
<tedg> Oh, I figured QML was better :-)
<kenvandine> usually :)
<kenvandine> i see a mir_lifecycle_state_will_suspend state
<kenvandine> but not sure what to connect to to get that :)
<ogra_> kenvandine, watch the app log while putting it in bg
<ogra_> iirc it prints the signal name
 * kenvandine tries
<kenvandine> i think it's MirConnection with mir_connection_set_lifecycle_event_callback
<greyback_> kenvandine: right now I've wired up the lifecycle event from Mir to QML's Qt.application.active property
<kenvandine> greyback_, from cpp should i use mir_connection_set_lifecycle_event_callback ?
<greyback_> kenvandine: it's already used in qtubuntu, not sure if the callback supports multiple callees, might do thougg
<kenvandine> greyback_, so here's what i need to do
<kenvandine> in system-settings, i need to see the app is suspending and disconnect from upower dbus signals
<kenvandine> and on resume connect again
<kenvandine> to prevent getting DOS'd on resume with signals queued while suspended
<greyback_> kenvandine: in C++, connect to the https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qguiapplication.html#applicationStateChanged signal and act on the Active/Inactive states
<greyback_> is that enough?
<kenvandine> that's easier than mir :)
<kenvandine> yes... thanks
<greyback_> cool
<kenvandine> i tried just using std::signal, but that wasn't good for SIGSTOP
<greyback_> nah, you can't interrupt that
 * greyback_ sees Qt::ApplicationState has a Suspended state, that might be better to use in future
<ogra_> i think that is what apps print in their logs actually
<ogra_> (and the respective status like "suspended")
<greyback_> hmm, posible
<ogra_> and i think there is even a way to get that info in QML
<kenvandine> there is
<greyback_> yep, Qt.application.active
<greyback_> or Qt.application.state (active deprecated)
<jgdx> kenvandine, seems fginther solved the otto issues and I got a pass just now.
<kenvandine> jgdx, WOOT!
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, pitti: system-settings only connects to device-added and device-removed, not device-changed
<kenvandine> anyway, i have a branch that disconnects and connects
<kenvandine> so maybe with upower 0.9 upower is sending those as added/removed?
<kenvandine> dunno
<kenvandine> i'm looking forward to CI builds
<jgdx> <3<3
<kenvandine> oh crap...
<kenvandine> CI build will be against vivid
<kenvandine> guess i need a silo
<kenvandine> jhodapp, has there been any movement on media-hub being able to fetch additional items?  like panpipe needs to fetch songs from pandora to stream while the app is suspended?
<jhodapp> kenvandine, it can do that if it's just a simple web stream
<jhodapp> kenvandine, just call open_uri
<kenvandine> jhodapp, we need to get additional uri's
<kenvandine> each song is a separate uri, and we can't fetch them far in advance
<jhodapp> kenvandine, describe the scenario a bit
<kenvandine> so we give play one
<jhodapp> kenvandine, oh I see, so you need background playlists essentially
<kenvandine> yes
<jhodapp> that's not in yet
<jhodapp> it's mostly coded, but needs more love
<kenvandine> i was just wondering if you had an idea when?
<jhodapp> but it should be coming up soon, maybe in a sprint or two
<kenvandine> the panpipe guy has been asking me
<kenvandine> and panpipe isn't very useful without it :/
<jhodapp> kenvandine, I've been thinking about it, I'll make sure it gets on our backlog in the next sprint or two
<jhodapp> I'd like to see it
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i really miss pandora :)
<jhodapp> so would the music-app guys
<jhodapp> kenvandine, me too! I want a pandora client like Pithos (though better)
<jhodapp> it'd be awesome if it were integrated into our music-app
<kenvandine> panpipe is getting some love now, but he isn't super motivated to finish it until we can do this
<kenvandine> yeah
<jhodapp> is panpipe a pandora client?
<kenvandine> but we have something at least as good as pithos already :)
<kenvandine> yes
<jhodapp> nice!
<jhodapp> so this is probably the one major thing that you are missing
<kenvandine> it is
<kenvandine> try it out though :)
<kenvandine> it works... just can't let it suspend :)
<jhodapp> it probably works as an unconfined app no?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> unconfined still suspends
<jhodapp> well not through suspend of course
<jhodapp> but I meant in the background
<kenvandine> it works confined
<kenvandine> just not background
<jhodapp> right
<kenvandine> playback works until it runs out of songs
<kenvandine> which i think right now it only fetches 1
<kenvandine> it could fetch multiple, but we don't want to abuse the api
<jhodapp> yep, expected
<kenvandine> they want you to fetch additional songs as needed
<jhodapp> kenvandine, yeah, I'll bring that up a week from Monday when we have our next sprint planning meeting
<jhodapp> kenvandine, we'll get this on the list
<kenvandine> anyway, when we an have background playlists... this thing should get polished up quickly
<jhodapp> fantastic, I use Pandora a lot too
<jhodapp> kenvandine, does it support paid subscription?
<kenvandine> i used to listen to it on my phone all day...
<kenvandine> i miss it
<kenvandine> yeah
<jhodapp> we'll get it
<kenvandine> not really any different actually
<jhodapp> different URIs right?
<kenvandine> just no adds, the free account the adds get put in
<kenvandine> i think we use the api the same way
<jhodapp> it should have higher fidelity too
<kenvandine> they just give us different uri depending on the login
<kenvandine> i have a paid account
<jhodapp> exactly
<jhodapp> me too
<jhodapp> ok trying that app right now
<kenvandine> but i rarely use it now... because of media-hub... cough cough
<ogra_> write a scope
<jhodapp> kenvandine, haha, no comment
<jhodapp> kenvandine, is it using media-hub right now?
<kenvandine> yes
<jhodapp> nice!
<jhodapp> :)
<kenvandine> you've talked to him about it on g+ :-D
<jhodapp> oh haha, I can't remember anything these days...must be getting old
<kenvandine> micah losli
<jhodapp> right, rings a bell now
<kenvandine> in the car i set my phone to never sleep so i can listen :)
<kenvandine> works great, as long as you focus panpipe before the song ends
<kenvandine> or even after... it'll catch up :)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, maybe a bug in upower sends more than the events you requested as those are all change events flooding us
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, but we must get changes for the battery graph no?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, that's different
<kenvandine> it's not the graph
<kenvandine> it's the EntryComponent in the main grid
<kenvandine> not the battery panel itself
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, you can try it out in rtm silo 16
<Riku-san> ogra_: I'm not running the image with the l4t drivers
<Riku-san> however if someone could tell me how to update the ubuntu-mobile image to 14.04 or above that would help
<Riku-san> ie take the new version of ubuntu armhf and make it into a .img that I can flash with fastboot
<ogra_> why would you expect that to be any different to an apt upgraded install (note it wont)
<Riku-san> maybe because I could install working drivers beforehand?
<Riku-san> instead of after it's got no gui and no network
<ogra_> there are no working drivers in l4t that work with the xorg in 14.04 (or later)
<Riku-san> 'do-release-upgrade' didn't even successfully upgrade, just break the gui and wifi
<Riku-san> well they don't work properly in 13.04 either
<ogra_> yes, i didnt say anything about do-release-upgrade at any time
<Riku-san> then how should I go about doing it?
<ogra_> the debian way
<Riku-san> which is?
<ogra_> hack yur sources.lits to the next version and use appt
<ogra_> *apt
<Riku-san> oh, I see
<ogra_> but this is far beyond the topic of this channel
<Riku-san> I had my sources.list on the debian repos because raring is dead
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> did you installl any package from there ?
<Riku-san> I installed a lot of things
<dobey> ...
<popey> wow
 * ogra_ gives up 
<popey> thats a bad idea
<Riku-san> openssh server, libreoffice, byobu
<Riku-san> poper: why is that a bad idea?
<popey> raring isn't dead, it's just not where you expected it to be
<Riku-san> *popey
<Riku-san> oh
<popey> debian != ubuntu
<Riku-san> debian packages = run on ubuntu
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> not at all
<popey> no
<Riku-san> it didn't cause me any problems
<Riku-san> they all ran fine
<popey> that doesn't make it right, or guaranteed to work
<popey> anyway, raring is in the same place as all EOL releases
<popey> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<popey> however, this plan seems somewhat fraught.
<Riku-san> at least it's better than ubuntu touch...
<popey> </opinion>
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<Riku-san> </bluetooth>
<ogra_> and pretty unfounded
<ogra_> since based on totally wrong data :)
<popey> so your choices are a broken unsupported ubuntu mobile or a broken unsupported ubuntu touch.
<Riku-san> If I wanted a day to day phone os, I'd be running Android 4.4.4 with it's 1 billions apps
<Riku-san> however, I want a desktop OS
<popey> ok then
<popey> I want a pony.
<ogra_> so use android on your grouper ...
<ogra_> thats the best you can do with it
<popey> +1
<dobey> install android and a vnc client
<Riku-san> nobody said I wanted a day to day phone os
<ogra_> neither of the ubuntu options will make yoou happy
<Riku-san> dobey: that requires me to use my terrible laptop
<dobey> if you don't want a tablet, buy something not a tablet
<Riku-san> I want a tablet...
<ogra_> there will be breakage everywhere no matter which of the options you chose
<dobey> then install the tablet OS
<Riku-san> not an android tablet
<dobey> buy a different tablet then
<dobey> or buy nvidia and release proper open source drivers that work on current platforms
<Riku-san> find me a solution that doesn't involve spending money
<Riku-san> or don't
<ogra_> take the old release, upgrade to 14.04 using apt, use the fbdev xrog driver unaccelerated with lubuntu-desktop ... learn how to set up bluetooth keyboards via commandline, learn how to fix wlan drivers ...
<popey> or ubuntu mate ☻
<ogra_> yeah
<Riku-san> bluetooth already works fine on ubuntu mobile
<popey> but lubuntu might be leaner
<popey> use that then!
<popey> super, problem solved.
<ogra_> yep, and didnt cost a cent :)
<Riku-san> umm yeah unity on there uses 548 MB of the 976 MB of RAM
<ogra_> uses 80MB here
<Riku-san> but it general terms unity = bad
<popey> Other desktops are available.
<Riku-san> I know
<dobey> use twm then
<ogra_> wmx !
<ogra_> oh,, damn ... wmx isnt in the archive anymore :(
<ogra_> wm2 then
<Riku-san> well that looks touch friendly...
<dobey> you're trying to run libreoffice on a nexus 7, and you're worried about "touch friendly" ?
<Riku-san> hmm although it would look really cool
<popey> until you actually wanted to use it.
<Riku-san> exactly!
<Riku-san> wait, but unaccelerated graphics?
<Riku-san> aww
<Riku-san> the goal is here is actually to play minecraft
<dobey> install android, install minecraft for android
<Riku-san> dobey: not a solution
<Riku-san> minecraft 1.8
<Riku-san> not pocket edition
<Riku-san> and don't say use a laptop
<dobey> of course not
<Tassadar> don't play minecraft)
<dobey> find a pick axe, go find some rocks, start hammering away, and then in about 50 years, exhange all the gold you found for money, and buy a laptop
<Riku-san> really there's nothing wrong with the ubuntu-mobile image except that touch stops working right mainly when using the unity dash or firefox
<Riku-san> I have a laptop already
<Riku-san> but it plays minecrtaft at 10 FPS and the battery lasts less than 20 minutes
<dobey> you think running a java app on a nexus 7 is going to somehow do better?
<Tassadar> hint: it's not
<dobey> openjdk + minecraft 1.0 + nexus 7 == frozen
<Riku-san> java 8 hardfloat + minecraft 1.8 + nexus 7 + UNITY == really laggy
<Riku-san> java 8 hardfloat + minecraft 1.8 + nexus 7 - UNITY  == potentially playable
<Riku-san> the difference is 500 MB of RAM
<sarnold> Riku-san: maybe add some more swap? eventually most of unity would be paged out, right?
<Riku-san> hmm maybe
<Riku-san> but how?
<sarnold> dd if=/dev/zero of=/something bs=10240 count=80000    -- or something similar, that ought to make an 800 megabyte file full of zeros -- then mkswap on the file, swapon with the file, check /proc/swaps to see that it worked
<vars> hello!!!
<Riku-san> btw what do I change the sources.list to?
<popey> whats the goal?
<Riku-san> do the sketchy update
<popey> from what to what?
<Riku-san> I was told to change them to the ones for 14.04 or something
<Riku-san> from ubuntu-mobile 13.04
<popey> this sounds unwise to me.
<popey> but hey ho.
<wolflarson> poooooooooooppey!!!!!!!!!!!11
<popey> ʰᵉᶫᶫᵒ ʷᵒᶫᶠᶫᵃʳˢᵒᶰ
<wolflarson> ubuntu touch is slow at times
<wolflarson> can you fix?
<wolflarson> do you think you can rewrite the whole thing really quick?
<popey> sure thing.
<wolflarson> thanks
<ogra_> what ?
<ogra_> the slowness is a feature !
<wolflarson> oh ... now you tell me!?
<popey> pay us extra and we'll slow it down some more
 * wolflarson starts pulling out fistfulls of cash
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-14
<nicole> Good Morning all
<nicole> Is it possible to use a mobile phone  to boot only linux kernal?
<sarnold> a kernel without applications is not much use..
<nicole> application? apache httpd, php
<nicole> myql client
<sarnold> or bash.. :)
<nicole> either bash or sh
<nicole> just a DIY project,
<nicole> http://www.gsmarena.com/karbonn_a21-5189.php havin this mobile, its touch screen has gone bad, and the service provider says equivalent to another phone cost
<sarnold> nicole: hmm, it might be hard to use unless you've turned on developer mode in android, that requires tapping something specific seven times, and then it unlocks and you can re-flash afterwards. I don't know if ubuntu touch will work on it or not, or if cyogenmod or similarwould be a better fit..
<sarnold> nicole: but I think nearly evreything interesting would involve it already being unlocked
<nicole> sarnold: i am really dumb on this android, just was thinking like vennila kernal installing on X86 PC
<sarnold> nicole: ARM systems are different enough from simple PCs -- and the android OS on it isn't really designed to make it easy to switch to something else
<nicole> oh!
<nicole> i am sorry for silly question, thanks for your time sarnold
<sarnold> nicole: look at this, see if you've got some options.. http://download.cyanogenmod.org/
<sarnold> nicole: I don't know if unlocking is supported on all devices or not; it requires tapping on something specific in the android configuration options seven times, then you can use 'adb' to connect to it and do things, such as reflash or add ssh or whatever..
<nicole> instead of android is it not possible to use wi-fi lib's enabled kernel and the bootloader something like grub?
<sarnold> arm systems don't use grub; I -think- the kernel (and maybe initramfs?) must be flashed to a specific part of memory. it's much less flexible than PCs.
<nicole> got it sarnold: thanks for your patience in explaining
<sarnold> nicole: does it look like you can do something useful with your phone?
<nicole> sarnold: no, on top of android only we can use
<sarnold> nicole: oh :( that's too bad
<nicole> might be let me try something like disable GUI and use headless android :)
<nicole> sarnold: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/android-platform/XEDzxDGiFJA
<sarnold> nicole: oh, cool, I hadn't heard of headless android before
<nicole> sarnold: so far finding only emulator kind of documents related to Headless android,
<nicole> sarnold: http://events.linuxfoundation.org/sites/events/files/slides/abs2014_headless_gbisson_0.pdf
<mardy> mzanetti: hi! Yesterday you filed bug 1392380; I played a bit with it, and now I cannot access it anymore; can you please set it to public?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1392380 could not be found
<mzanetti> mardy: you should have access again now :)
<dslul> is anyone of the community maintaining the ubuntu touch devel for the nexus 7 2012?
<popey> dslul: its not longer supported by us.
<dslul> popey: yes i know, i wonder if there is anyone who continued to mantain it from the community, though i couldn't find anything on the internet
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Loosen Up, Lighten Up Day! :-D
<matv1> another weird osk thing. in terminal-app underscores don't show up and after an underscore the next character is blank as well.  an anyone confirm that? (latest promoted rtm)
<matv1> sorry to bring that up 3 hours away from the UOS terminal app session ;)
<mpt> patriciadavila, bug 1390136
<ubot5> bug 1390136 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "need a transition state for indicators reflecting laggy backends" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390136
<seb128> mpt, your locale issue is sort of a duplicate of bug #1248349, not easy to mark it as such when you made it affect different components though :/
<ubot5> bug 1248349 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[language] display language and the regional formats separately" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248349
<seb128> hum, maybe not that bug, but I think we already had reports about that
<seb128> kenvandine, didn't you say you would commit directly a pot update for rtm u-s-s?
<kenvandine> seb128, not that i recall :)
<seb128> kenvandine, guess, maybe a misundestanding then
<kenvandine> seb128, you mean to the rtm branch?  is anything pulling templates from there?
<seb128> yes and launchpad
<kenvandine> or maybe i misunderstood you :)
<seb128> context is bug #1389786
<ubot5> bug 1389786 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "Privacy > Location is not localized" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1389786
<kenvandine> yeah, i was talking to rvr about that
<kenvandine> so it pulls templates from both branches already?
<kenvandine> i thought the build fix from you fixed this?
<seb128> well, launchpad has series
<seb128> the rtm langpacks use the rtm vcs pot
<kenvandine> and we only pushed them to bzr for dpm's tracking tool?
<seb128> trunk uses the trunk one
<seb128> well
<seb128> the build fix is only in vivid
<kenvandine> and we didn't land this in rtm
<seb128> and vivid translations are not enabled yet on launchpad
<kenvandine> it just landed in vivid
<seb128> right
<seb128> wgrant said he would open vivid translations soon
<kenvandine> ok, i can refresh the template and push
<seb128> until that happen the template is not imported
<seb128> k
<seb128> I think that's the easiest solution
<kenvandine> rvr, i'll do that after we land silo 3 ok?
<rvr> kenvandine: Ok
<kenvandine> rvr, thanks, started testing that yet?
<rvr> kenvandine: I got an image to test first
<kenvandine> rvr, just a bit stressed... our last top blocker for settings (for now) :-D
<seb128> kenvandine, which one?
<kenvandine> check.sync
<seb128> ah
<rvr> kenvandine: :))
<kenvandine> been sitting waiting for verification a couple days... i thought it had to be in the image by yesterday
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, pitti: i tried completely removing the battery plugin from settings and can still reproduce the upower bug on rtm
<pitti> kenvandine: yeah, I think we are back to "we need udevadm/upower --monitor-detail/dbus-monitor logs when this happens"
<kenvandine> i can watch top and see dbus-daemon load fluctuate, it never sleeps and if i wake the device when dbus-daemon is over 20%
<kenvandine> system-settings completely hangs still
<pitti> kenvandine: I think the only things listening to battery change events are indicator-power and powerd
<kenvandine> and settings isn't even listening for upower events
<kenvandine> i think it's just dbus-daemon is too loaded
<kenvandine> pitti, right
<kenvandine> and they never sleep now
<kenvandine> when plugged in at least
<pitti> kenvandine: I thought it would subscribe to add/remove?
<kenvandine> pitti, i completely removed it
<cfhowlett> can ubuntu touch run in virtualbox?  or similar tool?
<kenvandine> but it still talks to dbus for other things
<kenvandine> i think when dbus-daemon gets loaded up like this
<kenvandine> and we have anything that blocks on a dbus call
<kenvandine> we spin
<kenvandine> we == settings
<kenvandine> so not even talking to upower
<seb128> kenvandine, did you get a bt when it's hanging?
<kenvandine> but i think upower is what's loading
<pitti> well, can we stop assuming and just get some logs? :-)
<kenvandine> no, i can though
<kenvandine> so some dbus-monitor logs?
<pitti> udevadm/upower/dbus-monitor would all be helpful, I think
<pitti> to see where the spamming is introduced and where it goes to, and what it consists of
<pitti> our previous theory of queueing up bat change events was pretty sound, but testing with your MP apparently showed that it was wrong?
<kenvandine> pitti, yeah, wrong :/
<kenvandine> pitti, i'm collecting logs now
<dobey> anyone running rtm-proposed image on mako?
<dobey> (or on hammerhead)
<matv1> swordfish90 thnx fr all the insight in terminal jst now!
<matv1> swordfish90 but i just this morning ran into a bug that I dont see on LP
<matv1> swordfish90 For some reason underscores are not showing up. I'm trying to figure out if its just me
<swordfish90> glad to hear it has been insightful :D ... Thank you all for the participation...
<matv1> swordfish90  np. i was there to learn mostly
<swordfish90> matv1, are you using the current terminal-app or the one from reboot?
<matv1> the current one
<matv1> swordfish90 i am on latest promoted rtm
<matv1> #7 i guess
<kenvandine> pitti, i attached some logs to the bug and described what i saw while the logs were created
<pitti> cool, thanks
<matv1> swordfish90 I asked on here this morning if anyone could verify, but got nothing so far, so maybe i am thinking i have screwed up my device
<swordfish90> matv1, Ok. Sadly the "missing character" is known. We'll see if you can reproduce it also on the reboot (because many things are changed there).
<matv1> swordfish90  oh okay. So you dont need a bug report for that? If you want i am happy to fill one out
<swordfish90> matv1, it's probably a font bug, but I'm not sure about that. Have you tried changing it?
<matv1> swordfish90  i tried changing the size, i remember that was an issue at one time
<matv1> loooong ago
<matv1> trying now
<matv1> swordfish90 no font changes dont seem to matter
<swordfish90> Ok, please fill a bug and we will try this in a couple of weeks on reboot (when it is reasonable featureful), and we will see what I can do. Thank you for the feedback.
<matv1> swordfish90 np and thank you!
<skogshjort> Hey everyone!
<skogshjort> We're trying to make use of the ubuntu qml components. We've got the ubuntu-ui-toolkit and have tried to compile/install it with qmake and make. Make do however say that there are unknown modules in organizer.. Any ideas?
<bzoltan> skogshjort: why do you need to compile the toolkit?
<bzoltan> skogshjort:  the components are available from the qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin package
<skogshjort> I'm trying to tweak and make new components, and found out I'd like to use atom instead of the Ubuntu SDK :)
<haasn> Ubuntu Touch comes with standard programs that are just HTML5 websites, right? Can I still use those if I don't have an internet connection, or how am I supposed to understand it?
<bzoltan> skogshjort: I am not familiar with that atom. What is that?
<haasn> Also, does Ubuntu Touch come with or support privacy technologies like GPG-encrypted e-mail clients, internet access via Tor or OpenVPN, or secure messaging via OTR messaging + IRC/XMPP?
<haasn> I'm guessing I can just use those packages unmodified, as long as I compile them for ARM or whatever?
<MacSlow> dandrader, I have a fix for bug 11 and 13 already... where do you want me to put that fix?
<ubot5> bug 11 in Launchpad itself "Rosetta says there are untranslated strings, but it isn't" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11
<ubot5> bug 13 in Baz (deprecated) "empty signing rules lead to invalid checksums" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13
<haasn> And lastly: Is it possible to run Ubuntu Touch in a VM so I can test it out before I buy a device?
<bzoltan> haasn:  the Ubuntu SDK comes with an emulator. It as good as an emulator is. Also you can install the Ubuntu Touch on a nexus 4 - http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<haasn> Can I (easily) use the emulator on distros other than Ubuntu, or do I have to start a virtual machine running Ubuntu so I can install it? :p
<haasn> Clicking on “Ubuntu SDK” doesn't seem to bring up any content, for me
<haasn> Oh, there's content on the sub-page
<bzoltan> haasn: but if you need only an emulator than these instructions are for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Emulator
<dobey> haasn: webapps that just load remote sites require network, yes. html5 apps that are local apps written with css/js/html on cordova api, do not necessarily need network i think, depending on what they do.
<dobey> haasn: there isn't really a "default" mail app yet. i think the gmail web app is installed by default, but that's just the gmail web site. openvpn is not on the phone yet either, and there is no UI to configure it, but it's definitely something we want to support i think. there's no irc/xmpp client yet either. there is a webapp for telegram or two in the store though i think.
<haasn> Fair enough
<haasn> How good is the terminal emulator? :p
<dobey> using a terminal without a keyboard is a pain on any platform :)
<dobey> i don't know how well mutt would work in it
<haasn> I would have tried running weechat
<dobey> on my nexus5 it doesn't seem to be 80 chars width (in portrait mode anyway)
<dobey> so that's a bit annoying
<dobey> oh, but looks like i can change the font size
<dobey> didn't realize that. makes it much better at least
<dobey> dekko is an e-mail app in the store. i don't know if it does gpg or not though
<popey> ahayzen: ask cyphermox about bug 1241986
<ubot5> bug 1241986 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Cannot connect to WPA/WPA2, EAP-PEAP, MSCHAPV2 network" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1241986
<ahayzen> thanks popey :)
<ahayzen> cyphermox, should I be able to connect to a MSCHAPV2 network? i've copied the file from system-connections and the .cer but when i click on it in the network indicator it just resets the indicator?
<cyphermox> yeah, it should work
<cyphermox> but the indicator probably won't show anything meaningful
<cyphermox> it could well be trying to create a new network when you click it
<ahayzen> cyphermox, any logs i can look at? as it just resets and then claims i'm on the other network
<cyphermox> I'd rather use nmcli con up id "name of connection", and see if it connection
<cyphermox> you can look at syslog
<cyphermox> when you add a connection, you need to make sure the file has the proper permissions (root, 600) and that it doesn't contain the mac-address for your other computer, if it was copied
<ahayzen> i changed the mac address and made it 600 and touched it
<ahayzen> nothing appears in the syslog when i click on it
<ahayzen> cyphermox, unless i did something wrong....i get $ nmcli con up id eduroam
<ahayzen> Error: No suitable device found: no device found for connection 'eduroam'.
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> edit the file on your phone and remove the line mac-address=
<ahayzen> ok :)
<cyphermox> I know about this and know it works because I use eduroam too :)
<ahayzen> its asking for my password....didn't accept it on first attempt...
<ahayzen> yeah keeps asking for the password even though i think it is right
<ahayzen> you don't have to register that specific device through connect@brookes hmmm
<robotfuel> Kaleo: ping, do you know how can I enable/disable the camera app hint to swipe for photo roll? (for testing)
<cyphermox> ahayzen: check your file some more, eduroam is usually set up on your desktop to save the password to the keyring, so it wouldn't be in the file
<Kaleo> robotfuel, it's set in the configuration file: /home/phablet/.config/com.ubuntu.camera/com.ubuntu.camera.conf
<Kaleo> robotfuel, photoRollHintNecessary=false|true
<robotfuel> Kaleo: thanks
<cyphermox> ahayzen: that's more editing you can do to replace  "password-flags=1" with "password=yourpassword"
<ahayzen> cyphermox, my desktop since i upgraded asks for my password....oh that probably explains that as i didn't copy back any keyrings
<ahayzen> there alot of stuff appearing in the syslog...
<ahayzen> cyphermox, hmmm Nov 14 16:49:21 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1871]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: ip-config -> failed (reason 'ip-config-unavailable') [70 120 5]
<ahayzen> Nov 14 16:49:21 ubuntu-phablet NetworkManager[1871]: <warn> Activation (wlan0) failed for connection 'eduroam'
<ahayzen> cyphermox, looks like the only error line all the others say "no reason"
<kenvandine> pitti, i'm really liking upower 0.99 in vivid :)
<kenvandine> dbus-daemon is nearly idle all the time while plugged in and screen off
<kenvandine> 0.9 in rtm too busy all the time while plugged in with the screen off
<Stskeeps> nod
<Stskeeps> (ignore me.. damn train lag)
<skogshjort> Sorry, I had to rush away to sign some papers. Atom is github's editor :)
<kenvandine> pitti, i just flashed vivid-proposed to my krillin to confirm it isn't hardware specific, upower 0.99 rocks on krillin too
<pitti> kenvandine: heh, nice!
<ogra_> pitti, we will be permanently moving to the new touch release process which means we hard freeze the archive on wed. morning and open up again on friday evening ... the langpack generation kind of breaks that freeze atm ... could we set it to wed ?
<ogra_> (we had to do a re-spin of the image for an emergency fix today and suddenly had all langpacks updated where there should only have been an atomic change)
<skogshjort> Okay all qml persons, what dependencies do we need for developing with the ubuntu touch components?
<ogra_> you should use the SDK ...
<ogra_> but if you dont, i guess you at least want ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev
<bzoltan> skogshjort: ogra_ is right ... just install the SDK
<skogshjort> Hmm, yeah, canonical sure wants that. Thing is, we've got a nice setup on an arch system and don't want to work in the sdk anyway. We've tried to compile the ubuntu-ui-toolkit using qmake + make, and still get this cute error that modules are unknown in "organizer"
<ogra_> that has nothing to do with canonical ... if you want your stuff to work you will need that
<ogra_> the OS uses a certain frammework definition you need to match
<ogra_> *framework
<skogshjort> How do you mean by that?
<skogshjort> Oh,
<skogshjort> ah nothing
<pitti> ogra_: sure; the date was pretty arbitrary really, I just need to ask wgrant to adjust the schedule
<ogra_> cool, thanks
<skogshjort> ogra_: I see. Too bad, I was looking forward to help out developing the sy :/
<ogra_> skogshjort, just use a VM ?
 * pitti waves good night
<beuno> cwayne, fix deployed
<cwayne> beuno: excellent, thank you
<cwayne> so should i bump version and reupload, or just wait for a manual review?
<beuno> cwayne, if you could bump and reupload, I'd consider that some extra QA  :)
<cwayne> beuno: sure, I'll trade you that for a manual review of the 'my activity scope' since it's got account-plugin stuff :)
<beuno> there's always a catch!
 * beuno goes find his reviewer hat
<beuno> cwayne, this is the first time it's being uploaded with these permissions, right?
<cwayne> beuno: nope
<cwayne> the only thing that's changed from the last version is the "title" in the click manifest
<beuno> cwayne, approved
<beuno> popey, the music app is back up?
<Hakisho> hmm, the lock screen does inhibit the upgrade from the notification?
<cwayne> beuno: thanks, just about to re-upload a different one now to check if reviews fixed :)
 * cwayne always holds up his end of the deal
<beuno> I was ready to swap out the app icon for goatsee, just in case
<cwayne> lol
<cwayne> hm, does it not let it through if there's a warning?
<beuno> not currently, we'll flex that soon
<cwayne> beuno: well in this case, the warning is also a bug :) https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/1177/automated-review/
<swift110-phone> Hello all
<beuno> cwayne, that seems to be a review script trigger
<beuno> jdstrand, ^^
<cwayne> beuno: that warning is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1392133
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392133 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Click review complains about internationalized ini files for scopes" [Undecided,New]
<swift110-phone> Is ubuntu touch ready to be installed onto tablets
<beuno> I see
<beuno> cwayne, cwayne approved
<jdstrand> I fixed that yesterday
<cwayne> jdstrand: that's separate than that crash
<cwayne> unless you also fixed this :)
<jdstrand> ah yes
<jdstrand> please let that go through. I need to fix those tests to use a regex
<jdstrand> can someone file a bug on that?
<beuno> anyway, the store will start letting apps through with warnings soon
<jdstrand> beuno: wait, what?
<beuno> which is really the original intention
<jdstrand> when was that decided?
<jdstrand> was it?
<beuno> jdstrand, maybe it wasn't!  :)
<cwayne> jdstrand: bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1392133
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392133 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Click review complains about internationalized ini files for scopes" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> I thought errors were rejects
<jdstrand> that is true
<beuno> and warnings were to let developers know they will need to fix something or it'll error soon
<cwayne> just know that all of our scopes have translated ini files, which is going to trigger this on each upload
<beuno> like deprecated frameworks
<jdstrand> no, warnings might mean that, but it might be something else too
<jdstrand> beuno: was this discussed on a mailing list and I have forgotten context?
<beuno> jdstrand, ok, so I won't make the change, but add an item to discuss
<jdstrand> (totally possible0
<beuno> jdstrand, I'm not sure, we've been doing a lot of things  :)
<jdstrand> yeah-- I'm not comfortable saying ok to that until the warnings are reviewed
<beuno> jdstrand, it doesn't matter, there's no need to make the change now
<beuno> I'll bring it up, we can agree on what's best and how to get there
<jdstrand> the discussion is worthwhile-- we can review the warning and then define error and warning more clearly
<jdstrand> cause I think right now it is based mostly on my gut
<cwayne> beuno: so shall i just wait to get the rest of the clicks up and then ping you with a list? cus all of them are going to be tagged
<jdstrand> which is hard to communicate to others :P
<jdstrand> and is possibly subjective
<beuno> cwayne, yeap, I'll practice my clicking in the mean time
<beuno> jdstrand, gut driven development seems popular these days
<jdstrand> heh
<jdstrand> hey, it gets you somewhere
<jdstrand> where is the question...
<matv1> swift110-phone yes but not on any tablet. just the nexus reference devices
<matv1> swift110-phone its up to either community members to do a port to other hardware or OEMs to do the same for their devices
<swift110-phone> Ah pk
<swift110-phone> Pk
<swift110-phone> Ok
<matv1> swift110-phone and of course what you call 'ready' depends on your expectations
<swift110-phone> Ok
<tomdp> Hello! Is anyone else using ubuntu-emulator and experiencing an issue where the emulator window's display only shows garbage and fragments of other things from your screen after setup? Or garbage where the background image should be during setup?
<tomdp> I'm having this same issue across 3 different machines; two xubuntu and one ubuntu, both trusty
<dobey> tomdp: i don't but it might help if you specify what arch the emulator is.
<dobey> Hakisho: yes
<tomdp> I'm using i386, but I had the same issue on ARM last I checked. That said, that was an older build.
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-15
<orsolli> Hi everybody!
<orsolli> I need to code in my HTML5 app for ubuntu-touch, a way to save a file. Where can I learn stuff like that?
<ahoneybun> hola
<Hakisho> thanks dobey for validating
<swordfish90> Hello everyone. Just a quick question, which is the suggested way to implement settings in the applications at the moment: U1DB, LocalStorage or Settings in Qt.labs?
<popey> swordfish90: probably better asking in -app-devel
<swordfish90> ah ok, thanks popey ...
<nimmersatt> can I see a list of ubuntutouch apps that are there/ being developed
<nimmersatt> ?
#ubuntu-touch 2014-11-16
<dobey_> nimmersatt: there's no curated list of what is "being developed" no, but you can see what is currently on the store, either via the scope, or using the API for the store
<nimmersatt> okay thanks, dobey_ . :)
<nimmersatt> I would like to have a reddit, a diaspora, a Jabber and an IRC app
<nimmersatt> ;)
<nimmersatt> and how can I imagine the unity 8 desktop? how close will be its appearance to the mobile/tablet version?
<dobey> i have no idea how unity8 will look/feel on a pc when it's ready for it. right now, it's pretty much exactly the same though.
<dobey> there are some reddit apps in the store already
<dobey> i don't know of any diaspora ones
<dobey> for jabber at least, it would probably be best to work with the developers of the messaging app to get IM support in the standard messaging app. maybe for IRC too
<nimmersatt> yea something like pidgin perhaps
<nimmersatt> thanks dobey
<dobey> nimmersatt: the telepathy framework is already there. it's what's used for sms. the UI just isn't there for anything beyond that, and it would need the plug-ins for telepathy either in the system image, or support for having them as click packages
<dobey> anyway, i don't plan on staying up until the early morning, like you seem to be doing. so later :)
<shiggitay> hey all
<shiggitay> rsalveti, are you here?
<shiggitay> or anyone else... besides Bluetooth not working and battery performance being less than stellar, how's UT on the Nexus 5?
<shiggitay> anyone/
<shiggitay> ?
<cpyarger> What do I do when I have no roomservice.xml file?
<Yolo> hi
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> yyy
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> yy
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> yyyyy
<Yolo> y
<Yolo> yy
<Guest35571> cool
<Guest35571> h
<Guest35571> h
<Guest35571> h
<Guest35571> h
<Guest35571> h
<Guest35571> h
<Guest35571> h
<Guest35571> h
<Guest35571> h
<Guest35571> h
<Guest35571> he
<Guest35571> e
<Guest35571> e
<Guest35571> e
<Guest35571> iu
<Guest35571> i
<Stskeeps> it's really depressing seeing after over 17 years on irc, people still do stupid stuff like that..
<popey> +1
<jpietari> Very random question.  With the push for Unity8/Mir on the desktop this cycle, is there any reference hardware that should be used (i.e. stick with Intel for cpu/gpu)?
<popey> jpietari: yeah, basically intel only for now
<popey> jpietari: unity8 wont be default in this cycle though
<jpietari> thanks popey
<phillip> hi can someone explane me the relevance of https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+lang/de/ ?
<Prateek> Hi Everyone
<pngo> can I view local html docs? Ex. browser file:///path/to/file.html in terminal?
<Riku-tablet> hmm I messed around with drivers and I think I may have solved my touch problem
<Riku-tablet> I tried the l4t drivers and then I replaced nvidia-tegra3 with nvidia-tegra
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-09
<gshmu> YQ601  didn't work...   $ ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --bootstrap
<timppa_> Good morining!
<timppa_> Where can I find a guide to build "preinstalled" tar.gz packages? I mean I'd like to build my own bundle which would include additional packages by default.
<dholbach> good morning
<jaywink> hi people. anyone know of any IRC clients for the phone? tried searching, only some webapps came up
<jaywink> need to access company slack somehow.. an XMPP app would do too
<Tm_T> jaywink: I use ssh -> tmux+irssi
<jaywink> Tm_T, ok. Will use that then until an app comes along, thanks :)
<Kudos2k> Help
<jgdx> seb128, hi, re: the call fwd summary cached value, I think a better solution would be to store IMSIs to summaries, instead of paths.
<seb128> jgdx, hey
<jgdx> seb128, then I can remove the TTL stuff.
<seb128> I don't know enough about that part of the stack to understand what you are saying, sorry
<seb128> e.g I don't know what IMSI are
<jgdx> seb128, sim subscription number
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy World Freedom Day! 😃
<jgdx> seb128, like an id for a sim
<om26er> oSoMoN, Hi!
<om26er> oSoMoN, how can i open a website with url dispatcher ?
<seb128> jgdx, I see
<jgdx> seb128, did you read the spec?
<seb128> no, I couldn't find it
<seb128> the wiki points to a google document
<seb128> and clicking on the "call fowarding" in the index doesn't bring me anywhere
<jgdx> seb128, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhoneApp?action=recall&rev=21
<jgdx> seb128, the official spec is in limbo, but you can use that one ^
<seb128> jgdx, k
<oSoMoN> om26er, in a QML app: Qt.openUrlExternally("http://example.org")
<om26er> oSoMoN, I was looking for a command line way. found I needed to install url-dispatcher-tools
<om26er> oSoMoN, still it opens in new tab, I need to open the link in the same tab
<om26er> perhaps there is a parameter for that ?
<om26er> oSoMoN, url-dispatcher http://google.com <== that opens a new tab
<oSoMoN> om26er, nope, this will always open in a new tab
<oSoMoN> that’s expected
<om26er> oSoMoN, any way I can open a website and go to a sub page, without interacting with the browser itself ?
<oSoMoN> om26er, what do you mean?
<om26er> oSoMoN, I mean, is there a way to open lets say ubuntu.com and then go to ubuntu.com/cloud through any command ?
<om26er> oSoMoN, I need that for a test and apparently webdriver is not playing nice with the webbrowser.
<oSoMoN> om26er, then we need to fix webdriver support
<om26er> oSoMoN, that's true but I was looking for a workaround for now.
<oSoMoN> om26er, I don’t think there’s a way around that, unfortunately
<QUESTION> hi
<oSoMoN> om26er, and even if there was one, you would be changing the meaning of the test (opening an external link in the current tab is different from navigating within a page)
<om26er> oSoMoN, ehm, ok. let me invest sometime on the webdriver then ;)
<QUESTION> om26er, how arew you?
<seb128> dpm, hey, how are you?
<seb128> dpm, when we get new templates that should be included on the phone, should priority numbers be tweaked so they are listed as they should?
<dpm> morning seb128, good good, and you?
<seb128> dpm, e.g https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+source/ubuntu-settings-components/+pots/ubuntu-settings-components/+admin
<seb128> dpm, I'm good thanks
<dpm> seb128, yeah, it's a good idea to set the priorities
<seb128> dpm, can you do it for that one? what number would be the right one?
<dpm> I can do it, yes
<dpm> as per the numbers, we used to have a priority system for desktop packages, but we've never updated it to the phone
<seb128> k
<seb128> dpm, thanks
<jgdx> morphis, hey, did you see my comment on the bz5 uss branch?
<morphis> jgdx: no
<morphis> jgdx: you've put it on the MP?
<jgdx> morphis, yeah
<dpm> seb128, done
<seb128> dpm, great
<dpm> seb128, however, there are still a few to do at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/15.04/+templates - I'll see if I can set them during the course of the day
<seb128> k
<morphis> jgdx: with "If I forget the device, the device can be forgotten after it's rediscovered." you mean the "Forget" button can still be used after the device was discovered again?
<jgdx> morphis, yes, I can forget that device (ubuntu laptop) many times.
<morphis> ok
<morphis> jgdx: hm, I see
<morphis> jgdx: ok, have a small fix for that
<morphis> will update the silo later today
<jgdx> morphis, great
<morphis> was a regression from the migration, so good you've found it :)
<jgdx> morphis, \o/ and yay for testplans
<morphis> :D
<miertje> hello
<miertje> i want to upgrade my bq4.5 from v2 to v24 , do i need to back up?
<davmor2> miertje: you shouldn't need to, but it might be safer to do it as that is a huge jump
<miertje> thanx
<mardy> ssweeny: hi! I left a comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~ssweeny/location-service/delayed-providers.15.04/+merge/275384
<mardy> ssweeny: I have a more general question about that, if you have some time
<timppa_> Is there any known bugs on rootstock-touch-install?
<timppa_> It cannot go past "adding android system image to installation ..."
<timppa_> it just sit's there, process is running. Device = Nexus 7 LTE (deb)
<om26er> alex-abreu, Hi!
<om26er> alex-abreu, trying to use webdriver with the web browser, I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/13208323/
<mterry> alecu, I tried to test IAP this weekend.  Some difficulties: the  /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/pay-service/setup-staging.sh script gave an error about "cp" after importing some gpg keys.  Running it a second time seemed better, but didn't appear to do as much, so I don't know whether everything worked.  Secondly, I tried to use lp:~ricardokirkner/+junk/iap, but couldn't log in.  It didn't seem to like my credentials, though I swear I put them i
<mterry> n right a couple times...
<Springbank> Hi
<brendand> dobey, some change, possibly in unity8 seems to have changed the objectName of the search button in the scope from 'search_header_button' to 'search_action_button'
<brendand> dobey, i'm going to file a bug and push a fix, can you look at it?
<brendand> dobey, this is in unity-scope-clicks autopilot helpers i should say
<brendand> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/unity-scope-click/fix_search_button_objectname/+merge/277007
<alecu> mterry: thanks a lot for the feedback! I'll ask Wellark to check that script
<alecu> mterry: and regarding the iap branch, that's very weird
<mterry> alecu, yeah I might have just been crazy.  Can try again later
<alecu> mterry: I'm looking inside an incognito browser window here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ricardokirkner/+junk/iap/view/head:/iap.py
<alecu> mterry: and it seems to be public
<mterry> alecu, the instruction page mentions having to poke you folks to enable IAP for a given app.  Is that still needed?
<mterry> alecu, oh no no
<mterry> alecu, the credentials error is when I try to use "login" inside that script
<alecu> mterry: ah, doh
<mterry> alecu, I have 2fA enabled, but I did put a key in...
<alecu> mterry: I'll ask ricardokirkner (pindonga) about that.
<alecu> mterry: let's move this to #ubuntu-iap-pilot, because I can't see the relevant people around here
<mterry> Mirv, you mentioned xenial not booting on the phone.  is there a bug I can track for that, so I know when to retest my camera bugs?
<jibel> mterry, bug 1512323
<ubot5> bug 1512323 in Canonical System Image "Cannot flash devices with devel-proposed/ubuntu - hangs on manufacturer's logo during flashing process" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512323
<mterry> jibel, thanks!  :)
<Mirv> thanks, I also just knew it's somewhere but didn't know the number :)
<mterry> Mirv, that bug mentions a last-known good build, will try that for the camera bugs
<rhuddie> Kaleo, I've seen some failures in regression tests (and also camera-app tests) caused by helpers in the camera-app, see: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1514408
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1514408 in camera-app "Autopilot test failure using swipe_to_gallery" [Undecided,New]
<rhuddie> Kaleo, I've got an MP to fix it, please do take a look. https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/camera-app/fix-1514408-swipe-to-gallery/+merge/276993
<Kaleo> rhuddie, thanks
<Kaleo> rhuddie, I don't understand how I missed that
<Kaleo> rhuddie, thank you
<rhuddie> Kaleo, no problem
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, any ideas on how to address https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1514455 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1514455 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[desktop] File upload dialog can't see user's files" [High,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: yes, use content-hub. I believe they have a file picker now
<oSoMoN> oh really? that’d be perfect
<jdstrand> no reason not to use it on desktop
<oSoMoN> will test
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: I've not used it. you might want to chat with kenvandine
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, so content-hub has a file picker?
<kenvandine> ah... sort of :)
<kenvandine> Elleo created the files-app (stripped down from filemanager-app)
<kenvandine> which will be used for legacy apps
<Elleo> oSoMoN: it's only a prototype at the moment, it's not shipped on any devices and hasn't had any design approval yet
<oSoMoN> Elleo, okay, is it in a state where we could experiment with using it in the browser on desktop?
<Elleo> oSoMoN: yeah, it should probably work fine on the desktop, haven't really tested it there though: http://code.launchpad.net/files-app
<Elleo> but I don't see any reason for it not to work
<oSoMoN> good, I’ll see if I can experiment with it this week
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, let us know how it goes
<oSoMoN> will do
<kenvandine> Elleo, we're going to need to finish up files-app soon, that's the last step for legacy app support
<Elleo> kenvandine: yeah, I guess how much work there is left to do on it depends on what design thinks of it; do you know if they've looked at it much?
<kenvandine> Elleo, last i heard they hadn't looked, but bfiller had a todo to get that done
<Elleo> okay, cool
<Uchin> hi all, any idea how to detect bq aquaris (ubuntu edition) as GSM modem on linux
<Uchin> hi all, any idea how to detect bq aquaris (ubuntu edition) as GSM modem on linux
<pmcgowan> Uchin, not sure what you mean, do you want it to work as a wifi hotspot?
<Uchin> no no
<Uchin> I want to send AT commands to mobile
<Uchin> using /dev/ttyUSB*
<Walex> Uc
<vishnudev> anyone there?
<vishnudev> I'ce one doubt
<davmor2> vishnudev: yes there are people here, feel free to ask your question
<vishnudev> I've compiled android kernel for nexus 6
<vishnudev> after making modificaitons for ubuntu
<vishnudev> when i tried booting android with that kernel its not booting. stuck at loading screen
<vishnudev> is it normal?
<Seb_> hi
<muka> Right now I have Nexus 4 but it will not last long, so I'm thinking to get BQ E5 or Meizu. Any recommendations? I'm in US, t-mobile network.
<nhaines> muka: I suggest waiting for a US Ubuntu phone, because the others only work on 2G in the US, and T-Mobile doesn't offer 2G coverage everywhere.
<muka> nhaines, thank you.
<nhaines> muka: you're welcome!  That said, there isn't any expected release date for a US phone.  We know there's interest, but the software has to become more mature.  I'm hoping by the end of the year.
<muka> ok, thanks again.
<vishnudev> Hi guys lunch command is not doing anything
<vishnudev> am i missing something?
<ramsesHD> Hi all. I have two questions. Can I use the full range of Linux commands with the terminal app on Ubuntu Touch? And is it possible to run X applications like Firefox on a smartphone with Ubuntu Touch?
<popey> ramsesHD, kinda, and not yet.
<ramsesHD> popey: what do you mean by kinda? ;-)
<popey> ramsesHD, well, not all commands are installed, and we don't support using apt-get to install them
<popey> so sure, the ones that are installed work, like vi, nano etc
<popey> but others, you may need to put them on the device in creative ways
<ramsesHD> popey: ok, thanks.
<popey> make sense?
<mcphail> popey: we need to get lxd on the phone, so we can apt-get happily :)
<popey> or just a chroot, like ogra_ does
<mcphail> chroots ar emessy
<ramsesHD> popey: yes, I understood. Unfortunately, that isn't what I'm looking for.
<popey> ramsesHD, what you after? maybe we can help
<ramsesHD> popey: simply a fully usable shell like on Sailfish OS on the Jolla phone. Unfortunately, it's very out of date.
<popey> mcphail, snappy install lxd :)
<mcphail> popey: indeed :)
<mcphail> ramsesHD: phone has a full bash shell
<mcphail> ramsesHD: and a good terminal app
<ramsesHD> mcphail: I am interested in the Meizu MX 4 Ubuntu edition. So, I can expect a full bash shell on this?
<mcphail> as far as I know, yes. Be aware, though, that if you want to install other important software (such as some python versions, ruby etc) the security model restricts you a bit in what you can do
<ramsesHD> hm, ok.
<mcphail> ramsesHD: but you can happily use the shell to wget, ssh out etc
<davmor2> ramsesHD: it is a full bash shell, it is just that not all the terminal apps are available, so it might be that if you depend on a terminal app in a script if it isn't on the phone it will fail to work, for example top is installed but htop isn't so if you prefer htop you have to be creative
<ramsesHD> davmor2: thanks.
<drwf> Hello I have a question, I cant conconnect wifi under hhexadecimal key wifi
<drwf> Can't connect wifi under hexadecimal key wifi
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-10
<vishnudev> hi al
<vishnudev> how to run make -j4 for differnt ubntu branch?
<jgdx> vishnudev, you got to be more specific
<vishnudev> I want to make a build with "personal/w-ondra/phablet-5.1.1_r5 " branch
<vishnudev> how to do that?
<vishnudev> Add your hardware specifig git repositories under phablet/hardware.
<vishnudev> where will I get hardware specific git repo for nexus 6?
<dholbach> good morning
<vishnudev> good morning
<vishnudev> where will I get hardware specific git repo for nexus 6?
<slvn_> Hello ! I am waiting for bschaefer/mcphail for some help & bug fixing ... In the mean times, maybe could someone test a game/click package on his device (the version of the deivce needs to be vivid + ppa phone overlay)  ?
<vishnudev> can someone help me on porting ubuntu touch on to my device?
<vishnudev> I've setup the repo and built a rom for nexus 4
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Area Code Day! 😃
<justCarakas> haha
<kkumar> Hi team
<kkumar> am looking for some help on using Ubuntu touch for Java
<kkumar> anyone has any experiences of touch with Java.. and specifically javafx
<M0tty> Hi! IRM looking after solutions to fix the Gps issue on mx4 meizu. Gps never work... any idea?
<ogra_> M0tty, did you try disabling WLAN ?
<M0tty> Yes I do. Dosn't work...
<ogra_> how lon did you wait (and have you made sure to be outside when trying)
<ogra_> *long
<M0tty> just after the ota-7 update I had Gps once, but it was the only one
<M0tty> ogra_ I wait a very long time, always outside. ;-)
<ogra_> hmm, last time (but thats two weeks ago) it worked fine for me ... probably there was a regression
<Guest42341> M0tty, use the rc-proposed channel, the stable channel is old and buggy
<davmor2> M0tty: are you only using gps or are you using here agps too
<ogra_> Guest42341, please dont make such suggestions
<ogra_> at least not without warnings ...
<Guest42341> ogra_, rc-proposed is pretty safe
<Guest42341> :D
<ogra_> the stable channel has only known bugs that were verified by the QA
<ogra_> team
<ogra_> the rc-proposed channel can completely break and even be unbootable at any time
<Guest42341> never happened to me
<Guest42341> but i guess it could
<ogra_> definitely nothing you should use if you are not prepared to manually recover from such a situation
<ogra_> (and indeed rc-proposed usually has a *lot* more bugs ... they are just not known usually)
<Guest42341> ogra_,  i used stable for a couple of months and stable for 1 month, i can't recommend the stable channel from my experience
<Guest42341> ogra_,  the stable is worst (opinion)
<ogra_> well, you cant just blindly recommend rc-proposed to people
<ogra_> you should at alest warn them that there can be data loss unbootable installs and that there are definitely a *lot* more unfixed bugs
<ogra_> randomly telling people stable is "more buggay" is not very constructive and rather mean towards them
<ogra_> (and it additionally totally dis-credits the work of the OA team)
<Guest42341> buggy :P
<Guest42341> -a
<Guest42341> the phones are targeted to devs and enthusiasts anyway
<ogra_> right, and enthusiasts arent devs
<ogra_> and shouldnt be
<jibel> Guest42341, agreed with ogra_ . Unless you're helping with the development or testing of the phone recommending rc-proposed is a bad advice
<Guest42341> i've only recommended the rc-proposed channel twice
<Guest42341> but from my experience is much better than stable
<Guest42341> at least for me
<popey> ok.
<ogra_> it has more features and ten times more bugs too
<popey> cyclic argument is cyclic
<ogra_> anyway
<ogra_> right
<M0tty> davmor2 both :-) nothing is working.
<Guest42341> M0tty, OTA8 is probably next week, maybe it will fix your bug
<mcphail> slvn_: I'll be home from work sometime after 2200h GMT tonight. I'll be happy to test then.
<ogra_> slvn_, a mail to the Ml with detailed instructions might get you more feedback ;)
<cam> hi all I have question: why is my ubuntu r24 and not r26 27 28
<elijah> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2013/02/15/developers-get-the-full-support-they-need/ says there is an #ubuntu-phone but when I try to join it says I need an invitation. Anyone know when this will open up?
<popey> elijah, yeah, ignore that message :)
<elijah> popey: okay, thanks
<elijah> Is the Meizo M4 currently the best device to get for development?
<k1l> isnt the nexus4 the develoment phone, still?
<cam> hi all I have question: why is my ubuntu r24 and not r26 27 28 ( nexus 4)
<Guest42341> elijah, you can't get Meizu MX4, they are not selling it any more
<Guest42341> elijah, you can buy a new bq ubuntu edition but you can't connect it to a screen or buy a second hand nexus 4 that can converge
<pmcgowan> cam, r24 is the latest release on the stable channel for mako
<pmcgowan> the numbers vary on different devices
<Guest42341> cam, for meizu r6 is the last stable image
<Guest42341> cam, and for rc-proposed r157, see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1475568
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475568 in Ubuntu system image "Use OTA terminology in system settings" [Undecided,In progress]
<cam> Guest42341 thanks a lot
<kenvandine> mzanetti, why doesn't the shell rotate on flo?
<kenvandine> i'm guessing that's intentional, but i have to say i don't like it
<mzanetti> kenvandine, it does
<kenvandine> not on mine :)
<mzanetti> what app have you focused?
<kenvandine> no app
<mzanetti> the dash app?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> the dash
<mzanetti> the dash (which is an app as any other) locks rotation
<kenvandine> it's only landscape
<mzanetti> on your phone too
<mzanetti> although on the phone it locks it to portrait
<kenvandine> oh right
<kenvandine> i guess i expect that on the phone
<kenvandine> but i hate having to turn the tablet to landscape when launching apps
<kenvandine> same for browsing content in the scopes
<popey> it is very unintuitive
<mzanetti> oh well... maybe we can enable rotation for the dash soon... at least we have branches in the queue that make reflowing it fast enough that we could enable it
<kenvandine> i prefer having portrait for browsing scope content
<mzanetti> but so far this is really a design decision
<kenvandine> i figured it was
<mzanetti> you can change it yourself by changing /usr/share/applications/unity8-dash.desktop
<mzanetti> there's something like X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientation=native
<mzanetti> you can either remove that to allow rotation, or change it to portrait
<mzanetti> but be aware that the dash is quite slow in resizing atm
<jgdx> morphis, did you fix the “forget device” regression? I.e. should I take another look?
<morphis> jgdx: I did but currently have troubles rebuilding the package in the silo
<jgdx> morphis, you'll let me know?
<morphis> jgdx: for sure
<morphis> need to get all of this ready ...
<kenvandine> mzanetti, interesting, i removed that line and it rotates, a little ugly for a second then works nicely
<kenvandine> mzanetti, but it still uses the side stage in portrait :)
<mzanetti> kenvandine, yes... inprogress
<kenvandine> ok, so that's expected :)
<mzanetti> yes, currently
<mzanetti> but also expected to be fixed soon :)
<seb128> jgdx, morphis, I made a few review comments as well on the mp btw (in case you didn't see those)
<morphis> seb128: I see
<morphis> jgdx: last thing I need to look at is this power toggle thing you mentioned
<jgdx> morphis, the warnings?
<morphis> yes
<morphis> jgdx: on the functionality side everything was still working?
<jgdx> morphis, yeah, except the regression.
<morphis> ok
<jgdx> morphis, it's normally benign, but you can have strong-ish typing in js using qml props.
<jgdx> and there's a type error here
<morphis> where?
<morphis> "
<morphis> jgdx: the ones "Unable to assign [undefined] to bool" are due to the bluetoothActionGroup not directly exposing that property
<jgdx> morphis, one pattern is then visible: bluetoothActionGroup.enabled ? bluetoothActionGroup.enabled.state : false
<morphis> right
<jgdx> faenil, hey, time for one more q?
<faenil> jgdx: of course
<jgdx> faenil, why does this [1] segfault? Adding selectMode:true makes no difference. [1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13216812/
<faenil> jgdx: does it segfault without ListItemLayout?
<jgdx> faenil, stack: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13216840/
<jgdx> I'll check
<jgdx> faenil, yes
<faenil> jgdx: cool, then it's not me :)
<faenil> jgdx: show that to zsombi :)
<jgdx> faenil, okay
<faenil> jgdx: sorry I couldn't help :/
<jgdx> np
<oSoMoN> jdstrand, hey, I would appreciate a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/empty-apparmor-hw-profile-dirs/+merge/276749 when you have a moment
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: sure
<ogra_> hmm, was it on purpose that with the last rc-proposed image the nearby scope doesnt work anymore ?
<ogra_> sil2100, jibel ^^
<sil2100> uh
<ogra_> i mean, it works, but it is completely empty on both phones here
<sergiusens> ogra_, fails here too
<ogra_> i wonder if it actually started checking the location data ... that has been broken for two or three weeks now
<ogra_> :P
<davmor2> ogra_: there is a new custom tarball nearby works fine there
<davmor2> ogra_: but I don't think the nearby scope was touch so might be something your end
<ogra_> davmor2, well, it is on both phones here and sergiusens sees it too
<ogra_> i doubt it is my end
<davmor2> ogra_: I blame you anyway :P
<ogra_> yeah, thats fine ...
<sergiusens> ogra_, davmor2 fwiw it works now; I think it just fails on first try; I didn't even get the menu (the one with "I am thirsty" et.al.)
<sergiusens> well it seems flaky; maybe one of the scopes in the scope is failing and bringing the whole thing down
<ogra_> i get the menu and the header but nothing else
<sergiusens> ogra_, right, I refreshed and now nothing
<ogra_> sergiusens, what did you do to make it work ?
<ogra_> ah
<sergiusens> ogra_, I think it is just flaky/timing out
<ogra_> i refresh since i got the update and never saw any content
<sergiusens> so far I got it once
<tvoss> ogra_, location is broken until silo 2 finally lands (in unapproved queue right now)
<ogra_> tvoss, ah, nice to know there is a fix ahead
<tvoss> ogra_, some minor version hiccup, we accidently removed nm-specifics with a recent cleanup landing
<ogra_> ah, i was already wondering
<ogra_> (it used to work so nicely in recent times)
<davmor2> ogra_: I still blame you
<ogra_> snappy will fix it
<davmor2> ogra_: \o/
<pmcgowan> tvoss, oh its broken in proposed right now? that certainly seems the case
<tvoss> pmcgowan, yup, until silo 2 finally lands
<ogra_> pmcgowan, it goes nicely hand in hand with the non-working nearby scope ... all fine :)
<pmcgowan> oh a tad snarky today
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> sorry :)
<pmcgowan> tvoss, hey do you know how u-s-c gets proximity events
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it's all okay, ogra_ say snappy will fix it
<tvoss> pmcgowan, I would think via the platform-api
<pmcgowan> tvoss, not smaat enough to see it
<tvoss> pmcgowan, let me check
<tvoss> pmcgowan, hmmm, seems like powerd is handing out that information
<pmcgowan> hmmm, but powerd reported getting that change vent from u-s-c if I am seeing it right
<mcphail> davmor2: may I say again, http://themcphails.uk/snappy.jpg
<taiebot> Has my request been granted?  https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/617 does that mean this will land in rc-proposed tomorrow?
<pmcgowan> taiebot, yeah that will be in the image tonight
<pmcgowan> :)
<taiebot> pmcgowan: \o/ from my testing this reduces also bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1480877 to a mere hang of few secs instead of 1min
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1480877 in Canonical System Image "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> taiebot, great yeah thats a killer
<taiebot> pmcgowan: to remove a silo i suppose it is easier to just reflash the phone
 * mcphail might switch to rc-proposed to get that fix
<pmcgowan> taiebot, yes although the update should fix things up
<pmcgowan> to be safe reflash
<taiebot> pmcgowan: thanks i will reflash
<pmcgowan> mcphail, we will release to stable hopefully next week
<pmcgowan> thats the plan anyway
<mcphail> pmcgowan: nice! Thanks
<taiebot> pmcgowan, mcphail i predict this landing will make a lot of people happy i have been using my GPS today and it has never worked as well. Switching from here maps, unav, google maps and seeing all those apps properly detecting my location is pretty exciting. Thanks for the hard work!
<taiebot> DanChapman i am getting quite a lot of crashes in Dekko what sort of debugging would you like. They happen quite often when i leave/enter the app. I can see the little wifi icon on the top left i click on it to re-connect and the app crash.
 * popey hugs taiebot
<taiebot> popey why so much love taiebot hugs popey back
<harirama> on linux mint, when i install the "ubuntu-touch" meta package, my machine stops booting
<harirama> any hints there?
<popey> Why are you installing ubuntu-touch?
<Guest45809> hi
<Guest45809> is ubuntu touch development active for nexus 10
<popey> Guest45809, not really. It's not a device we're focussed on
<Guest45809> popey: is it worth installing then in that case
<popey> i wouldn't
<popey> nexus 4, nexus 7 certainly
<Guest45809> i have neither :( lol
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-11
<wavis> htc is apparently giving 20% off the nexus 9 today http://www.htc.com/us/tablets/nexus-9/
<wavis> I would get one, but I'm not sure if I could get Ubuntu on it. You folks confident it would be less than 8 hours work for a typical linux user?
<mcphail> wavis: pretty confident you are at least an order of magnitude out on that one
<mcphail> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<wavis> mcphail: in which direction?
<mcphail> wavis: that bad direction :/
<mcphail> wavis: you'd have to create the full port yourself
<Hario> anyone knows how to get wakelocks?
<Hario> using /sys/power/wake_lock doesn't work
<Hario> i get a permission denied error
<alexforsale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13224716/
<alexforsale> unity-system-co: page allocation failure: order:0, mode:0xd0
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/bq-aquaris-e5-hd-official-launches-in-russia-on-november-17-495982.shtml
<vishnudev> Hi
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wednesday, and happy Armistice Day! 😃
<vishnudev> Hi guys
<vishnudev> I've built ubuntu touch for my device
<vishnudev> How to make a zip out of it ?
<vishnudev> so that i can try the rom in my mobile
<morphis> jgdx: pushed some fixes which should also remove those warnings you mentioned
<jgdx> morphis, ty, will look in a bit
<morphis> jgdx: still have to test it a bit more when the silo is updated
<jgdx> morphis, okay
<pmcgowan> barry, can you help look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-image/+bug/1508081
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1508081 in Canonical System Image "Fails to receive OTA updates [mako]" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<jgdx> faenil, question, if I set ListItemLayout.title to undefined, is the label created?
<jgdx> faenil, s/undefined/an empty string
<mardy> tvoss: hi! Do we inject the location we get from other providers (such as HERE) into the GPS?
<tvoss> mardy, yup
<tvoss> mardy, well, at least into the driver, it is up to the impl to make use of that information
<mardy> tvoss: I'm studying the code a bit, and I was a bit lost. I think I found it now: it all starts in Engine::add_provider(), where the provider's on_reference_location_changed() method is connected to the location update signal, right?
<tvoss> mardy, yup
<mardy> tvoss: and saving the location and almanac across reboots, is it something that we should be doing explicitly, or do GPS chips always store this info internally in some non-volatile memory?
<tvoss> mardy, it is up to the chipset/driver to store that information
<mardy> tvoss: how convenient :-)
<tvoss> mardy, yup, we can request the chipset to forget previous data, but that's it
<mardy> tvoss: AFAIR in wikipedia, the almanac data is valid up to 180 days; wouldn't it make sense to fetch it from some online server, instead than slowly get it from the satellites?
<tvoss> mardy, we already do
<mardy> tvoss: ah; where is this?
<tvoss> mardy, the gps chipset driver requests a so-called XTRA download from us
<tvoss> mardy, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/location-service/15.04/view/head:/src/location_service/com/ubuntu/location/providers/gps/android_hardware_abstraction_layer.cpp#L143
<pmcgowan> tvoss, did silo2 not make the image last night?
<tvoss> pmcgowan, it did as far as I know
<tvoss> pmcgowan, why?
<pmcgowan> cant find your location
<mardy> tvoss: cool, I saw that download interface, and that was going to be my next question. :-) Now it's clear, thanks
<tvoss> mardy, cool
<pmcgowan> tvoss, Here is still busted for me
<tvoss> mardy, please note that the xtra data is gps/chipset/vendor/soc specific
<tvoss> pmcgowan, hmmm, let me see
<pmcgowan> I saw there were problems landing it
<tvoss> pmcgowan, let me wipe and try again
<pmcgowan> but thought it got into the second image
<tvoss> pmcgowan, hmm, no one pinged me
<tvoss> pmcgowan, pinging sil
<pmcgowan> tvoss, from jibel The silo was misconfigured and it didn't migrate to the archive. This is fixed but won't be on next build.
<tvoss> pmcgowan, ah okay
<pmcgowan> tvoss, yeah it didnt make it
<pmcgowan> nm
<pmcgowan> but tis landed now
<tvoss> pmcgowan, very good
<faenil> jgdx: yes, if you don't want any label, you want to use SlotsLayout
<faenil> jgdx: but if you give me more details I can give you a better answer
<faenil> jgdx: the labels are created inside their getters, so if you never try to access the title property it won't be created
<jgdx> faenil, that answers it, thanks
<mardy> tvoss: where is the source code of the Qt module which implements location using the platform api?
<tvoss> mardy, lp:qtubuntu-sensors
<mardy> tvoss: thanks
<faenil> jgdx: I'm still curious...
<jgdx> faenil, most of the ListItemLayout usage in USS uses the title label, but a few uses the subtitle and summary.
<jgdx> faenil, and I want to create a component that can be used in all cases (title/title+subtitle/title+summary), but not if there e.g. the subtitle label is created, always.
<jgdx> s/there/the
<faenil> jgdx: why not just set title or subtitle accordingly?
<jgdx> faenil, I could, but we have dividers (a line beneath the ListItemLayout). And I like a reusable component that provides that, but not necessarily ListItem.
<jgdx> suggestions?
<faenil> jgdx: what about dividers?
<faenil> are you using a custom divider to avoid using ListItem? :P
<jgdx> faenil, essentially, I just need a ListItemLayout and a divider, so shouldn't I, for speed, not use ListItem? :p
<faenil> jgdx: yeah, as long as the disadvantages don't outweigh the advantages...plus we don't have a ListItemDivider component which can be used from QML, so you're going to have to update the divider when its colour is finalize
<faenil> (and I'm not sure it is finalized)
<jgdx> what about U.C.ListItems.ThinDivider?
<faenil> jgdx: that's from the old module
<jgdx> 1.3?
<faenil> it's ListItems, the old module
<faenil> ListItem is using an internal divider item
<faenil> zsombi: is ListItem's divider type exposed to QML?
<faenil> if not, is there any plan to do that?
<jgdx> faenil, it is ListItem.divider
<faenil> jgdx: that's the instance
<zsombi> faenil: there is one ThinDivider in teh U.C.ListItems
<faenil> zsombi: yeah, from the old module
<faenil> zsombi: is there any decision about that? should we encourage people to use ThinDivider if they just need ListItemLayout + a divider?
<zsombi> faenil: we have to move that under U.C so it is marked as kept
<faenil> zsombi: yep
<labsin> Hi, I did a bugreport/feature request on qtubuntu for touch. I've addached a branch and proposed it for merging. Is there more I should do?
<jgdx> faenil, okay, I'll use the listitem for the divider for the time being, is that what you're saying?
<faenil> zsombi: at that point though ListItem should start using that instead of the internal one, for consistency
<zsombi> faenil: ehm... ListItem si a cpp component ThinDivider is QML...
<faenil> jgdx: I don't know, I'm trying to understand the situation about dividers myself, remember I'm crossteams, I'm not sdk :D
<zsombi> faenil: do you volunteer to make ThinDivider as cpp?
<faenil> zsombi: no, but you already have ListItemDivider...
<faenil> zsombi: either you expose that, or you move ListItem to ThinDivider, that's what I mean
<zsombi> faenil: ListItemDivider
<zsombi> ...
<faenil> zsombi: yes?
<faenil> jgdx: so, since it seems there's no plan about that, I don't know what to tell you, sorry
<faenil> jgdx: I'll write a quick benchmark and see if it's worth saving time by not using ListItem
<jgdx> faenil, don't worry, thanks looking into it
<faenil> jgdx: I have some news for you :D (cc zsombi)
<jgdx> \o/
<faenil> zsombi: jgdx http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/13227631/
<jgdx> faenil, well that's great! Thanks
<faenil> jgdx: np :)
<jgdx> :)
<faenil> zsombi: have a look :)
<faenil> jgdx: the difference is probably because ThinDivider uses 4 GradientStops
<zsombi> faenil: what should I look at?
<faenil> zsombi: the pastebin,
<zsombi> faenil: ListItem also uses that method
<faenil> zsombi: it has 2 gradient stops, not 4, or am I wrong?
<faenil> zsombi: ah no, it has 4 gradientstops as well
<faenil> zsombi: then I wonder why so much difference :D
<zsombi> faenil: I don't...
<faenil> zsombi: ? XD
<faenil> stop giving cryptic answers :D
<faenil> zsombi: I thought you'd be happy after looking at the benchmark. Screw you :D
<zsombi> faenil: happy? I am... especially that the ThinDivider is slower :D
<faenil> zsombi: good, now I hear you :P
<zsombi> LOL
<zsombi> faenil: I'm ina meeting, so I'm shorter in answering than usually
<faenil> zsombi: I see...enjoy :P
<zsombi> faenil: *(^(^&$%*&(*)(*
<faenil> hahaha
<mac__> Hello there. I have few questions about porting ubuntu touch to an android device. Am I at the right irc channel?
<k1l_> mac__: yes
<k1l_> mac__: there is a porting guide. and porting is not an easy task. you need advanced knowhow to do that.
<mac__> Currently I have manage to port android 4.4 and android 5.1 to my device. My device is an old device and has few mtd partitions which is small so cannot be used.
<mac__> we use the sdcard instead by have two partition sd-ext and sd-ext2 assigned as system and data in rom. however in recovery we do not mount system and data on sd-ext partition. Instead our installer zip takes care of mounting system and data.
<mac__> I have compile ubuntu touch but am stuck with installation.
<mac__> since in recovery we do  not have system and data partition, but have sd-ext and sd-ext2 instead, so the installation fails
<mac__> My question. where does ubuntu get install if we install as per ubuntu wiki's website. I beleieve it is data partition. Am I correct?
<k1l_> mac__: most devs are europe based and might have already went home. if no one is answering here you might want to mail to the mailinglist, where people can read it when they get online again.
<Mohamed> Hi
<Mohamed> Anyone There
<Mohamed> Respond Please
<Mohamed> Need To Ask Some varity of doubt about new port
<Mohamed> What??
<Mohamed> no One????
<k1l_> just ask
<pmcgowan> Mohamed, you can try to just ask, but couple of holidays today and europe almost done
 * genii ponders what "varity of doubt about new port" translates to
<Mohamed> As i planned to port ubuntu to new device
<Mohamed> if i wanna revert back to android means shall i use odin to flash ROM bcoz its Samsung Device
<Mohamed> Now Im Downloading Sources
<Mohamed> @<pmcgowan>
<Mohamed> What Happen Mates???
<pmcgowan> I dont think anyone is here who knows right now
<pmcgowan> you can also try the mailing list which always works
<Mohamed> Which Mailing List Will You Specify..
<pmcgowan> one sec
<pmcgowan> Mohamed, at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-phone
<Mohamed> hmmm
<pmcgowan> the folks with porting experience are on there
<Mohamed> ok Thank You I Will Try To Contact
<ramsesHD> Hi all. Is there an English page for the Meizu MX4 Ubuntu? I can't read Chinese.
<pmcgowan> ramsesHD, its not for sale any longer if thats your interest
<ramsesHD> pmcgowan: yes, that was my interest. :-(
<mcphail> ramsesHD: http://www.meizu.com/en/ubuntu/features.html
<pmcgowan> ramsesHD, unless you can find a used one, the BQ phones are still available
<ramsesHD> pmcgowan: too middleclass.
<pmcgowan> hah
<pmcgowan> yeah I use the mx4 its nice
<ramsesHD> pmcgowan: How do updates work if it's out of sale?
<pmcgowan> we keep making them available, not sure what you mean
<pmcgowan> we will support it for a long time
<ramsesHD> pmcgowan: Well, on Android phones, the availability of updates depends on the phone. Older phones don't get updates anymore.
<pmcgowan> ramsesHD, we are trying to provide many more frequent updates and consistent across all models
<ramsesHD> Ok, thanks.
<pmcgowan> so while they are no loner selling we will continue updates for them every 6 weeks as we have
<pmcgowan> if you can get one :)
 * popey spies one on ebay :) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Meizu-mx4-gold-4g-16-smartphone-ubuntu-edition-unlocked-boxed-/27203999236
<ramsesHD> popey: nice. :-) There is one on the German eBay as well, but it's much more expensive.
<xhoch3> hey there, any developers around here? It really annoys me the convergence feature is taking so long, so instead of moaning I thought I could probably help out
<davmor2> xhoch3: possibly not most of the world seems to be on holiday
<xhoch3> I thought maybe there is someone involved who could just point me to the current development situation, so I don't have to grind all the generic guides about how to help the community
<pmcgowan> xhoch3, there is a channel which supports the nexus 4 and nexus 7 for pocket desktop mode
<xhoch3> I own a Meizu MX4
<pmcgowan> if you have one of those devices you can join in
<pmcgowan> hmm
<davmor2> xhoch3: there is a video from Ubuntu Online Summit that might help you, let me see if I can find it
<pmcgowan> so mx4 has no video out and we do not yet have wireless working
<stakewinner00_> why es meizu only available in the european union¿
<pmcgowan> that was meizu's decision, it works in other locations just check the radios
<davmor2> xhoch3: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22633/developing-unity-8/  that one I think
<xhoch3> I'll have a look thx
<mortz> I'm porting ubuntu touch to my Lg l70 phone. ubuntu boots up. but keys (power, volume, back ,..) not working at all.
<mortz> anyone knows how to fix this?
<Hario> so, anyone knows how to aquire wakelocks?
<Hario> the usual /sys/power/wake_lock method doesn't work
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-12
<mcphail> Hario: I think wakelocks are disabled by design
<Hario> why? may i ask
<Hario> they can be useful
<mcphail> Hario: battery saving. Everything gets suspended or killed
<mcphail> Hario: I think the logterm goal is to expose similar functions through frameworks
<Hario> yeah, but say, i want to make download manager or torrent app
<Hario> it kills the doesnloads
<Hario> *downloads
<mcphail> Hario: yep. You're supposed to use the frameworks for that
<Hario> so, is currently not possible?
<mcphail> Hario: not without using the framework, or an exploit
<Hario> is the framework documented?
<mcphail> Hario: yes, I think so. I haven't used it myself
<mcphail> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.DownloadManager/
<mcphail> Hario: alternatively, you can use an exploit. I have a syncthing app on the store which doesn't spawn a GUI, so is not controlled by lifecycle management. It is an exploit which will be closed "soon", but still worked when I last checked. Not very user friendly, though
<Hario> could it be used for torrents?
<Hario> the framework
<Hario> wait, you said you haven'r used it
<mcphail> Hario: I don't think the framework would work for torrents
<mcphail> Hario: I don't hink a background torrent app would work without the exploit I described
<Hario> mcphail: mmm, is the syncthing app open source? i'd like to look at the exploit, probably won't use it anyway, just a bit curious
<mcphail> Hario: just download the .click file and unzip it. I've just wrapped the upstream syncthing binary - https://uappexplorer.com/app/syncthing.njmcphail
<mcphail> actually, not sure if you can download directly from there. Sure there is a way, though...
<Hario> yeah, can't download
<mcphail> Hario: one moment - I have a tarball somewhere
<mcphail> Hario: http://themcphails.uk/stc.tar.bz2
<Hario> oh thanks
<mcphail> Hario: basically, it is just a shell script to start the service
<Hario> so, bash scripts are not suspended?
<mcphail> Hario: not if they don't create a GUI
<Hario> lol
<mcphail> Hario: but bash scripts need to pack lot of things along with them as they don't have access to all the usual utilities. You'll see I had to pack "sed" in the package
<mcphail> Hario: but expect the hole to be closed "soon"
<mcphail> anyway, bedtime here. goodnight
<Hario> good night
<Vijay_> Ubuntu touch on nexus 7 2012
<moegyi> hey guys
<moegyi> nice to meet you all
<moegyi> i want to install ubuntu os on my phone
<moegyi> let me learn from you
<moegyi> please
<moegyi> what's it i need to install ?
<moegyi> hi
<moegyi> nice to meet you
<JMD> Hi, first you need a machine running ubuntu, even a virtual machine
<JMD> And a compatible device, I use a Nexus 4
<JMD> It's all here: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<dholbach> good morning
<JMD> afternoon!
<zzarr> Hello! Ohh... I'm so looking forward to OTA-8 :-)
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1494889 ? it has been targeted for ota9 and assigned to alecu. i think it's all on unity8 side though; for us it will be just doc update
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1494889 in Canonical System Image "Play movies directly from Scope" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Pizza With The Works Except Anchovies Day! 😃
<drwd> Hello anyone on here? I have a question about wifi and hexadecimal key.
<ramsesHD> Hello. is there any working SIP client on Ubuntu Touch?
<alexforsale> i got this in my dmesg: unity-system-co: page allocation failure: order:0, mode:0xd0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/13237531/ anybody knows what it means?
<vishnudev> guys anyone got answer for this ?
<vishnudev> http://askubuntu.com/questions/697155/how-to-make-a-flashable-zip-of-ubuntu-touch
<vishnudev> I've executed make -j6
<vishnudev> and it was success full
<slo> Is it possible to get the OTA-7 installed on the Meizu MX4?
<slo> I can't seem to get it from the About->Updates
<ogra_> slo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-7 if you use the stable channel you should automatically have it
<jgdx> slo, r6 is OTA7
<slo> Im on r4
<ogra_> and you are on the stable channel ?
<slo> I think so, its all original
<slo> yuep, stable/meizu.en
<ahayzen> Hi, I've noticed that if my phone is trying to connect to eduroam and is failing/in progress, and then I move away from the hotspot (eg on a bus) it still appears in the list like its still connecting and no network works until i switch WiFi off and on again, has anyone else had this before?
<mardy> tvoss: I've to confess that I'm quite lost in the code
<tvoss> mardy, hangout?
<tvoss> mardy, or better: gimme 30 until I have stabilized my wifi connection
<mardy> tvoss: I'm in a café for 1-2 hours
<tvoss> mardy, so no ho for you?
<mardy> tvoss: nah... maybe we can talk here in IRC; I guess the source of the confusion is the many files around:
<mcphail> ahayzen: yes
<mardy> tvoss: I spot a pattern with a class having {skeleton,stub,implementation}.cpp files, but I'm not sure of their roles
<tvoss> mardy, so you have got an interface in general (in include), then you have a stub for the client side, and a skeleton for the service side
<tvoss> stub and skeleton take care of handling communication, nothing more
<tvoss> the interesting bits are all in implementation.cpp
<mardy> tvoss: skeleton is for D-Bus?
<tvoss> yup, so is stub
<ahayzen> mcphail, yes to the wifi issue? if so do you know if there is a bug tracking it?
<mcphail> ahayzen: I was waiting to see if the dbus wifi bug fixed it before filing one
<ahayzen> mcphail, i'm on the latest rc-proposed, are there silo's still to land?
<mcphail> ahayzen: not sure. There was a fix in a silo which was _about_ to be landed a day or 2 ago
<ahayzen> hmm, it might not be fixed then :-/
<mcphail>  bug 1480877
<ubot5> bug 1480877 in Canonical System Image "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480877
<ahayzen> mcphail, note this is not when going out of range of one that you have *connected* to...
<mcphail> ahayzen: bug was already marked as "fix released" before ota-7, but it was only a partial fix
<mardy> tvoss: mmm... so libubuntu-location-service is to be used both by the client and the service?
<ahayzen> mcphail, this is specifically if it is failing to connect but still trying
<tvoss> mardy, yup
<ahayzen> mcphail, and then you go out of range, then it seems to just keep trying even though its not there
<mardy> tvoss: ok, so I can ignore the stubs as long as I work on the service only
<tvoss> mardy, yup
<mcphail> ahayzen: mine doesn't even try to connect to eduroam (as i don't have access to it anyway), but it stays on my wifi access point list even when I leave and i sometimes struggle to get connected to my home wifi without switching off/on
<ahayzen> mcphail, well that the trimming of the list seems to be fixed
<mcphail> ahayzen: I can't run rc-proposed 9as I need phone for work) but I'll let you know if I still get the problem after the next OTA
<ahayzen> mcphail, yeah, i'll continue playing about :-) maybe there are still some bits to land
<mcphail> ahayzen: to be honest, i keep the wifi switched off when I leave the house now due to the bug mentioned above
<ahayzen> yeah but i want it to disconnect from eduroam and connect to the bus :')
 * mcphail wonders which circle of hell networkmanager inhabits
<ahayzen> hah
<mcphail> ahayzen: interesting thing is a lot of people who had the dbus bug had it when near eduroam access points as well. Don't know if it is a simple coincidence
<mcphail> I suppose eduroam access points are very common
<ogra_> mcphail, you'll have to ask one of the dark priests like awe or cyphermox
<ahayzen> when you are on a university campus or university town yes they are :-)
<ogra_> they can tell you what to sacrifice to reach which circle of hell to fix NM
 * awe doesn't know whether to be offended by the work "dark" or the word "priest".  ;D
<ogra_> :D
<mcphail> awe: if you are going to be one, you're as well also being the other
<awe> mcphail, which "dbus bug"
<awe> mcphail, ;/
<mcphail>  bug 1480877
<ubot5> bug 1480877 in Canonical System Image "Access points' "PropertiesChanged" dbus signals freeze UI on mobile devices" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480877
<awe> mcphail, I've been working on it for close to 2 weeks
<awe> we're pretty sure we understand the underlying cause(s)
<awe> but we're still working on fixing it ( in at least two places )
<mcphail> awe: I was hearing one of the current silos has a near-fix
<awe> not quite yet
<mcphail> awe: when you get it fixed, I will buy you a pint
<awe> so the basic cause is that  we have multiple system daemons that are endlessly added DBus match rules to watch NM signals
<ahayzen> awe, i seem to have an issue where, for certain eduroam connections it won't connect so it keeps spinning, then when you move out of range of the access point it still tries to connect to it and blocks other connections (cellular data) until i flip wifi off/on again
<awe> and these processes never cleanup these rules when the APs go away
<awe> ahayzen, that's a different issue
<ahayzen> awe, is that report somewhere?
<ahayzen> or do i need to make a new bug?
<awe> not that I'm aware of
 * mcphail needs to put down his sandwich and get back to work
<awe> I would suggest filing a new bug, however until we fix this perf problem
<awe> it won't see much attention
<ahayzen> awe, cool, against network-manager (ubuntu) or indicator-network (ubuntu) .. or?
<awe> mcphail, also in vivid, the per process match rule limit was increased from 512
<awe> to 5k
<awe> which means if you have 8 process all adding AccessPoint object match rules
<awe> and they all max out
<awe> the dbus daemon could have ~40k match rules to consider for each message sent on the bus
<awe> bad
<awe> bad
<awe> bad
<awe> one source is code in loc services, the other appears to be in Qt
<ogra_> why do we allow match rules at all ?
<awe> it's a fundemental dbus mechanism
<awe> it doesn't work without them
<ogra_> instead of having a proxy process that handles matching once
<awe> read the spec dude
<awe> ;)-
<ogra_> pfft specs ... :P
<awe> basically this is how process (a) says... I want to see signals from process (b)
<ogra_> right, but if you flood the bus having a proxy would be better
<tvoss> ogra_, the bus is the proxy
<ogra_> so you match once and notify the other listeners instead
<ogra_> tvoss, yeah, but thats bad design if you can hog it by to many requests
<tvoss> ogra_, how would the proxy know about the listeners? ;)
<tvoss> ogra_, not debating that, pub-sub is just difficult in these scenarios
<ogra_> well, the listeners would have to register with the proxy instead of listening directly on the bus
<tvoss> ogra_, so that only moves the problem
<ogra_> it moves it out of the global bus though ... wheer you have other stuff going on that you dont want to slow down
<tvoss> ogra_, sure, it does not solve the underlying problem, though
<ogra_> it cleans up traffic
<tvoss> on one bus, by migrating it to another
<ogra_> well, i should have said it splits the traffic ... but indeed you are right
<tvoss> at any rate, nothing we can do about the design right now, it is what it is
 * ogra_ wonders how that design will work with kdbus ... will we saturate the kernel eventually ? :)
<tvoss> iirc, the match rule matching leverages a bloom filter to speed up
<tvoss> avoiding the O(n) iteration in a lot of cases
<tvoss> not all of them, though
<mardy> tvoss: would you mind a very quick look? https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/location-service/last-known-position/+merge/277358
<tvoss> mardy, in 10, finishing an iteration on the trust-store MP
<mardy> tvoss: it's the dumb implementation with no accuracy reduction, but I'd like to know if the logic is correct (and in the correct place)
<mardy> I only verified that it builds :-)
<tvoss> mardy, ack
<awe> ogra_, we have bugs in our high level dbus bindings that are causing the issue(s)
<awe> in theory, this kind of thing shouldn't happen
<ogra_> ah
<awe> but dbus offeres a lot of rope
<awe> and in this case
<awe> we've tied ourselves into knots
<awe> so yea, kdbus would choke too
<ogra_> heh, fun
<tvoss> mardy, yup, that looks good
<tvoss> mardy, but please avoid &
<tvoss> mardy, you want a weak_ptr in this specific case, to avoid keeping the session instance alive
<mardy> tvoss: OK, thanks
<tvoss> mardy, also updated https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/trust-store/fix-1504022/+merge/277266 according to your comment
<tvoss> mardy, hang on, need to push one other revision
<tvoss> mardy, good to go
<mardy> tvoss: OK. BTW, why are you searching the filename as a substring, instead of adding ".desktop" and looking for a match?
<tvoss> mardy, that's essentially the same, isn't it?
<mardy> tvoss: actually, you are also comparing the name 338-343 of the diff, so my question is what are the lines 329-336 for
<tvoss> mardy, those mimick http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/plugins/security-privacy/trust-store-model.cpp#L94 following
<attente> Elleo: hey, have you seen a maliit bug where tapping a key on the osk causes the character to appear twice in the pre-edit?
<Elleo> attente: I've seen that on X11, haven't had a chance to dig into it though
<Elleo> attente: is it happening on phone devices for you too?
<attente> Elleo: no, just X11. i tried checking out an older source tree, but it still exists. so i'm thinking maybe it's an ubuntu-keyboard plugin bug
<Elleo> attente: yeah, quite possibly
<Elleo> attente: might be something different in mouse handling to touch handling
<Elleo> as I know we have our own custom touch area stuff for handling multitouch
<Elleo> so could be something goes wrong there with mice with respect to press/release
<attente> Elleo: ok, thanks for the tips. i'll investigate further
<Elleo> attente: cool, let me know what you find
<attente> will do
<jdstrand> mzanetti: hey, curious. I setup my authenticator for use with github and it seems to work fine, but when I open authenticator, the github account has a timer and keeps cycling through. I guess this is intended?
<mzanetti> jdstrand, heh, yes
<mzanetti> jdstrand, there are 2 ways for OTP, HOTP (as sso.ubuntu.com) or TOTP (like github)
<mzanetti> one is counter based, the other time interval based
<mzanetti> 90% of services I know out there use TOTP
<mzanetti> in face sso.ubuntu.com is the only one I have that uses HOTP
<mzanetti> fact
<jdstrand> interesting. thanks! :)
<mardy> tvoss: approved
<tvoss> mardy, ack and thx
<jaywink> hey all. anyone got any tips on how to proceed with an aquaris 4.5 stuck on boot on the bq logo on white background? this happened when rebooting on flashing the ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/krillin.en-proposed -channel. any other options to get into recovery than waiting for the battery to end?
<lotuspsychje> jaywink: why did you use the image instead of factory reset?
<jaywink> lotuspsychje, I just wanted to try the bleeding edge stuff, not do a reset to stable
<jaywink> (yes I know the risks :))
<lotuspsychje> ok np just asking
<jaywink> ok it seems holding power for a looooooooooong time booted. didn't just try long enough. booting to recovery now, hope that works ;)
<lotuspsychje> jaywink: idle here if you cant get it fixxed
<lotuspsychje> jaywink: devs will wake up at other times for sure
<jaywink> sure thanks. just flashing a ubuntu-touch/devel/krillin.en in fastboot
<jaywink> OK I guess the problem was this in both flashes (last one failed too): Failed to enter Recovery  .. found this AU: http://askubuntu.com/questions/602035/how-do-i-use-ubuntu-device-flash-with-the-bq-aquaris-e4-5-and-aquaris-e5  ... if a recovery image is always needed for production phones (it's installing now once I tried with that), should probably say that in https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-
<jaywink> ubuntu-for-devices/ page?
<JanC> how (not) to do mobile phone security... http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/11/everyone-blames-someone-else-as-classified-military-smartphones-lack-patches/
<ogra_> what does make them "military" ? the camouflage rubber bumper `
<ogra_> ?
<JanC> ogra_: an extra delay in pushing security fixes  :p
<ogra_> ah :)
<JanC> google writes patch, sends them to manufacturer, manufacturer tests, sends to carrier, carrier tests, sends to DoD, DoD tests, patch gets deployed (several months after the vulnerability was published)
<JanC> all that provided your phone isn't too old
<ogra_> you think the DoD has carriers involved ?
<JanC> ogra_: apparently
<ogra_> crazy
<ogra_> i mean ... that alone is already ... ummm ...
<JanC> they designed their own phone, then dropped the project when they discovered it would have been very outdated by release time and cost 4.5k / phone
<ogra_> heh
<JanC> so then they had to scramble to get other phones, and went to the carriers for that
<guigui76> hi
<slo> Ok, seems that now that Im on WiFi that I can update my phone...
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-13
<gshmu> ubuntu-device-flash can't flash recovery image
<gshmu> how to fix this?
<mardy> Mirv: hi! About bug 1508260, the upstream change has been approved, so I think we can backport it to Qt 5.5; should I assign the bug to you?
<ubot5> bug 1508260 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "un-starring a scope jumps several scopes to the right" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1508260
<Mirv> mardy: yes. feel free. 5.5 only?
<Mirv> mardy: we've 5.4.1 (vivid overlay), 5.4.2 (xenial), 5.5.1 (PPA)
<Mirv>  I'm assuming we want it for vivid overlay too so thus all three
<mardy> Mirv: mmm... no idea, actually, the importance on the bug is not set; but if we have the possibility, of course fixing it everywhere would be better :-)
<Mirv> mardy: the main question is whether to OTA Or not, but I guess the answer would be yes, and the bug was filed by QA
<Mirv> targeting to OTA-9
<Mirv> and then the -gles packages, so 6 qtdeclarative builds for one patch :)
<Mirv> so nice, updating three versions. if we'd get 5.5 in xenial, it'd be back to two.
<attente> hi, is anyone encountering a bootloop on mako when flashing or updating OTA with devel-proposed?
<Mirv> attente: devel-proposed (xenial) does currently get the device stuck at the Google logo, AFAIK (still)
<Mirv> attente: last known good image is #336 for mako
<Mirv> attente: rc-proposed is the meaningful channel since it has practically all the same fixes without the problems of completely newer Ubuntu version
<attente> Mirv: ah, ok, thanks!
<attente> Mirv: is there a bug number for this by chance?
<Mirv> attente: bug #1512323 at least
<ubot5> bug 1512323 in Canonical System Image "Cannot flash devices with devel-proposed/ubuntu - hangs on manufacturer's logo during flashing process" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512323
<attente> Mirv: thanks!
<tvoss> Mirv, so devel-proposed is busted for now?
<jibel> tvoss, yes, since first xenial build
<jibel> tvoss, bug 1512323
<ubot5> bug 1512323 in Canonical System Image "Cannot flash devices with devel-proposed/ubuntu - hangs on manufacturer's logo during flashing process" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1512323
<tvoss> jibel, ack and thx
<robin-hero> Hey! I've just flashed an image to my phone (N4) from the rc (not the rc-proposed) channel. But something is weird, the indicator-datetime is showing the dates not fully translated and wrong order. Is it a bug? It's okay with OTA-7.
<jibel> robin-hero, what language did you select, what is the format you see and what is the format you expect?
<robin-hero> jibel: Hungarian, some examples: expected: Holnap 8.00 what I see: Tomorrow 08:00, expected: Nov. 21. Szo 9.00 what I see: Szo 21 nov. 09:00
<jibel> robin-hero, okay, I'll try. In French it look good so far
<jibel> looks*
<jibel> robin-hero, could you please file a bug against indicator-datetime https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+filebug
<jibel> add as much details as possible
<robin-hero> jibel: Will do it, just first I want to try something. I downloaded  indicator-datetime.mo and copied it to my phone, now the phone is rebooting...
<robin-hero> Hmm, the same...
<robin-hero> jibel: filled a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1515924 Could you mark as you also affected?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1515924 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Indicator-datetime events are in wrong time format with other language" [Undecided,New]
<robin-hero> sil2100: Hey, could you or somebody take a look at this bug above^^^ ? If more languages are affected too, it is a very serious bug.
<popey> thanks robin-hero
<robin-hero> popey: for what? :)
<popey> bug reports :)
<robin-hero> popey: Ah, okay :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Kindness Day! 😃
<sil2100> robin-hero: let me take a look
<sil2100> hm, translation issues, we'll have to make sure to get those properly translated on LP
<mardy> tvoss: hi! Do we have a way to delete the aiding data from the commandline? If we don't, should I add it to usl-cli?
<robin-hero> sil2100: as I see most strings are changed in August with this language, and it is okay with OTA-7, which is released September
<tvoss> mardy, we don't, wondering about the use case you have in mind
<mardy> tvoss: debugging, to try to reproduce bugs that might happen on cold start
<robin-hero> sil2100: And as I see it is translated properly.
<tvoss> mardy, ack, makes sense. So I would propose to just add it to the cli, with the cli leveraging providers::gps::AndroidHardwareAbstractionLayer directly instead of talking to the service
<tvoss> mardy, will require sudo, but that's fine I think
<mardy> tvoss: ah, this will make it easier
<tvoss> mardy, *ideally* we would move the gps provider out of process anyway
<tvoss> mardy, so with directly talking to the hal, we can easily cover the later on case, too
<mardy> tvoss: meanwhile, I updated the MP, and I'd like to write a test for it; any advice if it could fit any of the existing test classes, or anyway where to start from?
<tvoss> mardy, will have a look, and give it some thought
<mardy> tvoss: thanks
<tvoss> mardy, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/adjust-default-timeout-for-gps-xtra-download/+merge/277426
<mardy> tvoss: +1
<gshmu> help, (remote: flash tools is error)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13246631/
<Mirv> mardy: tsdgeos: hey, what do you consider as proper upstream validation of the silo 046? can you just test your bug and set https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/649 to "Ready for QA", or would you want me to test something more general? I was thinking it not needing AP tests to be run, but I can run some if needed. The best way to test list + grid views is probably manual.
<mardy> Mirv: this fix restricts the cases affected by my previous patch, so testing that the unit tests run should be enough (since I tested my previous patch well)
<mardy> Mirv: but I'll now install the silo and run some smoke testing, just to be sure
<Mirv> mardy: ok, thanks! yes I know it's a refinement to the previous patch.
<mardy> Mirv: yep, I meant to say is that it cannot make things *worse* than they were :-)
<Mirv> mardy: ah, right!
<tsdgeos> Mirv: mardy: if the unity8 bug is fixed, it's an improvement already :d
<tvoss> mardy, would you mind giving https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/651 a spin?
<mardy> tvoss: sure
<mardy> tvoss: do you know how I can accept the HERE licence, after refusing it in the wizard?
<popey> mardy, system settings -> security & privacy -> location
<mardy> popey: yeah, I don't have it
<mardy> popey: do I need to have a SIM card?
<popey> hmmm, odd
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~alan/screenshots/device-2015-11-13-144631.png
<popey> yours doesn't look like that?
<mardy> popey: nope, I have only the options "Use GPS" or nothing at all
<mardy> popey: I'm looking at the source code, it checks if here is installed
<davmor2> mardy: what image did you flash on what device?
<mardy> davmor2: ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu on Nexus 4
<davmor2> mardy: there is no here on the ubuntu channel
<mardy> davmor2: ah, that explains it then :-)
<mardy> thanks
<davmor2> mardy: no worries
<jgdx> kenvandine, i'll make a small mock for org.gtk.Menus so I can check for regression after the design refresh and slotslayout migration. Are you okay with that? I can do it in a separate branch.
<jgdx> kenvandine, *in the wifi panel̈́
<kenvandine> jgdx, good idea
<kenvandine> separate branch please
<kenvandine> but sounds like a great idea
<zzarr_> hello!
<ogra_> what is history-daemon and why does it eat my phone ?
<ogra_> (runs at 600% CPu on my MX4)
 * ogra_ reboots that slideshow
<jibel> ogra_, which image?
<ogra_> todays rc-proposed ....
<ogra_> reboot fixed it though
<ogra_> i'll keep an eye on it
<jibel> ogra_, there is a fix for a crash of history daemon but it is not on a image yet
<jibel> should be on next one
<ogra_> ah, good
<jibel> hm, actually I don't see the publication
<jibel> ogra_, for reference it was bug 1514350
<ubot5> bug 1514350 in history-service (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/history-daemon:*** Error in `/usr/bin/history-daemon': double free or corruption (out): ADDR ***" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514350
<ogra_> thx
<tvoss> mardy, still around?
<studio_> hi
<studio_> popey, are you still there?
<popey> Hello.
<studio_> hi
<popey> How are you?
<studio_> i have seen, you are co-founder on ubuntu mate, right?
<popey> Yes.
<studio_> i need an image for my new rpi2, where can i download it?
<popey> studio_, https://ubuntu-mate.org/wily/ at the bottom of that page
<studio_> btw, i am fine, and you?
<popey> Great thanks.
<studio_> on the "buttom i get "Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5)" but not rpi2 ... ?!
<popey> sorry, wrong page, https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi/
<popey> linked from the previous page
<studio_> ahh ... big thanks :)
<studio_> back to ubuntu-touch, how do i use the --download-only option in ubuntu-device-flash?
<studio_> for exp. "ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer"?
<studio_> more nice would be the "ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu" channel ... ;)
<studio_> any idea?
<popey> studio_, sorry, was afk for a bit.
<popey> studio_, ubuntu-device-flash touch --download-only --device=krillin --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer
<studio_> "unknown flag `download-only'"
<studio_> i am on 15.10 right here
<studio_> that is my problem. is it still working under 14.04?
<popey> what version of ubuntu-device-flash do you have?
<popey> 0.31-0ubuntu1 here
<popey> dpkg -L ubuntu-device-flash
<studio_> ubuntu-device-flash --help don't give me an option about version ...
<studio_> dpkg tells me ubuntu-device- 0.30-0ubuntu amd64
<studio_> how did you get the upgrade to 0.31 ?
<studio_> ehm, i used dpkg -l ubuntu-device-flash, not the bid "L" ...
<studio_> ehm, i used dpkg -l ubuntu-device-flash, not the big "L" ...
<studio_> popey, are you on 16.04?
<studio_> popey, "cat /etc/*release" tells me, i am on 15.10
<studio_> popey, are you still there?
<popey> Sorry, yes, I'm on xenial (16.04)
<popey> but you're only one point release difference from me
<popey> that command line should work
<popey> maybe you mis-typed it?
<studio_> ahh, ok i use it on an vitual box image, but on 15.10 the command is not working
<studio_> copy and paste, how can i mistype that?
<popey> I don't know why that's not working
<studio_> ubuntu-device-flash touch --download-only --device=krillin --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer
<studio_> unknown flag `download-only'
<studio_> so where is the problem in that command?
<genii> Put touch after the options
<genii> ( in the manpage this is the order shown)
<studio_> same ... "unknown flag `download-only'
<genii> studio_: You tried like: ubuntu-device-flash --download-only touch --device=krillin --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer
<studio_> cool, that is working :)
<studio_> genii, big thanks :)
<genii> studio_: Glad to be of assistance
<studio_> have to leave, have a nice weekend, bye all ...
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-14
<vthompson> I was wondering if anyone here has tried to move to the new Ubuntu.Components v1.3 and have had to work around issues with the header actions seemingly enable/disable at times. It is causing issues with the Music app moving to the new components in that a PageHeadState with a TextField as its contents also gets disabled, causing the OSK to disappear and reappear. I have a bug filed against Music for it: bug #1514143
<ubot5> bug 1514143 in Ubuntu Music App "While searching often times the keyboard hides while typing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514143
<Spacedawgg_ie> hi my new ubuntu handset started displaying 'no sim', I got a new sim and tested it and it's good, still 'no sim' on my MX4, any suggestions?
<piercedwater> hi
<piercedwater> how do i put Ubuntu Touch on my Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3"?
<Nube68> need  some help with a Franklin U600 modem..It worked fine for years in Ubuntu..loaded new software and the USB modem stopped working..on start up i see the franklin string but under a USB device it lists only vendor ID and addressee.. Any one out the have a idea?
<Spacedawgg_ie> my new MX4 is a brick that says 'no sim' where do I request replacement/refund?
<OerHeks> Spacedawgg_ie, contact your vendor, or telco for a new sim
<Spacedawgg_ie> OerHeks, I did this today, got a new one, still didn't work, I tried it in my old phone, works fine. my new MX4 is bricked :(
<Spacedawgg_ie> ...or the linux equivelant of an ipod touch!
<Spacedawgg_ie> everything still works except the phone.
<vthompson> Are there any UITK SDK guys around? bzoltan, zbenjamin, zsombi?
<vthompson> Currently the default AppHeader for the MainView is disabled when it's not exposed of if it's "moving". What this seems to do is also disable the header when the data in the view is loading or changing. This means that the music app's search feature currently causes the OSK to show and hide as the contents refresh during a search. Is there a way to override the AppHeader's enabled property?
<vthompson> This is bug #1514143
<ubot5> bug 1514143 in Ubuntu Music App "While searching often times the keyboard hides while typing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514143
<vthompson> I can fix this bug by hacking the AppHeader to allow it to be enabled when it is "moving" and I'd like to override it as such
<vthompson> It looks like this MP is the one what introduced the behavior: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/20-AppHeader-use-cppHeader/+merge/273096
<vthompson> I've marked the ubuntu-ui-toolkit package as affected by bug #1514143 and have provided a simple example that exhibits this issue.
<ubot5> bug 1514143 in Ubuntu Music App "While searching often times the keyboard hides while typing" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514143
<vthompson> I'd appreciate a workaround, as we are getting pressure to land the app with UC1.3 support, and also think this needs to be fixed. The C++ header's moving property is not behaving as it should.
<gkeen_> is there an ETA on ActiveSync (EAS) support for Ubuntu Touch devices?
#ubuntu-touch 2015-11-15
<Spacedawgg_ie> yo dudes,  relaise this is a software support channel mainly, but If I have a hardware problem, it can't see SIM no matter what I do. if I bought an android phone off the highstreet, I'd return it and get a replacement, what's the procedure for return a faulty MX4 handset bought from the ubuntu.com site? who do I contact?
<Spacedawgg_ie> in the spirit of the old addage about getting linux community support please insert snide "windows phone is better than ubuntu touch for customer support" comment here. ;)
<jaywink> hi! anyone got any pointers to how I could get an app without a GUI into the sharing menu? so the plan is an app that takes an url (from share menu) and launches the browser to a defined bookmarklet address, since the browser does not currrently support those
<jaywink> or basically the question is -  how do I list an app to be included into the share menu? looking at sources of Pockit (https://github.com/turanmahmudov/PockIt), having hard time understanding what does that trigger
<jaywink> I guess I can make mine a QML app if the UI is a must..
<dtrg> Hello --- does anyone have a source of *manual* instructions for installing Ubuntu Touch?
<jaywink> tried to hack on an app today, first time with SDK. Was following some API docs and came upon the need for Ubuntu.Content QML lib. Now, I'm on 14.04 but the target is set to 15.04 sdk. Thus I was surprised that this library was not imporable in my SDK. Does one really need 15.04 to develop apps with this library, or is there something wrong in my SDK install?
<hasselmm> jaywink: guess the proper channel is #ubuntu-app-devel ... although it seems very dead around this time
<jaywink> hasselmm, ah thanks, thought this was the one for everything ubuntu phone :)
<hasselmm> jaywink: well, yeah... actually i am very clueless about his phone still... only got int a few days ago
<hasselmm> s/int/it/mine/
<jaywink> olny had mine for a week or so too. desperately want to make an app for sharing links with, so trying to hack something together that pops in share menu and then when shared to launches a bookmarklet url in the browser
<hasselmm> jaywink: yeah, the joy (no pun) of owning a niche phone :D
<hasselmm> i struggle so far with the qtcreator in the ubuntu sdk killing the kits of qtcreator from git
<hasselmm> must find a way to keep my kits first, before i can proceed
<jaywink> I struggle with QtCreator. Period. :D
<hasselmm> what? :D
<hasselmm> jaywink: guess you rather struggle with its ubuntu plugin :D
<jaywink> struggling to understand and use it ;) though the run stuff is very nice, works like a dream
<jaywink> running an app on the phone
<hasselmm> jaywink: i just wish the ubuntu plugin would live in the qtc repository, just like the plugins for android, ios, blackberry, meego, ...
<hasselmm> less trouble for people using qtc for their daily work
<jaywink> sounds reasonable :/
<Diotallevi> Hi
<xenchrarr> Hi guys. I'm trying to install ubuntu touch on my meizu mx4. When I bought it, it had ubuntu tou installed, then I installed flyme, and now I have android on it. So I have unlocked everything I need I think, but when I try to install with "ubuntu-device-flash" it says that it can't find the device M75 on the server.. Have anyone done this?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-14
<Kiryat8> Nexus4 Dual Boot bq_aquaris rc update today, ubuntu splash screen starts then phone turns off. Turn back on to Android OK. Anyone?
<Kiryat8> How can I see Ubuntu log when in Android?
<sil2100> Kiryat8: it's being fixed as we speak
<sil2100> There was a package dependency missing in unity8, the next re-spin should be better
<sil2100> (hopefully)
<sil2100> But we do not guarantee that, this is work-in-progress
<Kiryat8> OK no problem, will be on Android till another update thanks
<sil2100> Apologies for this
<matv1> Question: was it always that when in desktop-mode, after the lockscreen is activated by the configured time of inactivity, when one logs back on, the system has switched to phablet-mode?
<matv1> I believe it wasnt but i am not sure
<matv1> anyway, this is the behaviour now. seems unwanted..
<matv1> anyone?
<matv1> could it be that its bt mouse gets disconnected that is what causes it?
<jgdx> zsombi, hey, is it possible to calculate a gu from c++?
<zsombi> jgdx: no, but that code will vanish once we fully get to use Qt DPR
<jgdx> zsombi, okay. Could you check out the next to last paragraph of [1] and maybe guide me to where I need to go? [1] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance#A.2BIBw-Launcher.2BIB0-
<zsombi> jgdx: why do you want UI to be controlled from C++? what do you need more precisely?
<jgdx> zsombi, i'm conditionally setting visibility of a uss plugin (the launcher panel) whether or not there are “large screens available”
<jgdx> that's currently done in c++, it can be done in qml if it's not really possible
<jgdx> – to get to the gu
<zsombi> you could take the GRID_UNIT_PX env var and use that to divide the screen width/height to find out the GU screen size
<zsombi> but that won;t be future proof as that env var will be omitted soon
<jgdx> zsombi, okay, will read gus from qml instead. Thanks
<zsombi> jgdx: yw
<CryptoManiac> what is the flagship ubuntu phone?
<popey> There's no phones currently on sale.
<popey> The best one so far, if you can find one, is the Meizu Pro 5 IMO
<CryptoManiac> ok
<CryptoManiac> and it can run android apps?
<popey> CryptoManiac: ubuntu runs ubuntu apps :)
<popey> We don't currently have any plans for it to run Android apps (or iOS apps) :)
<CryptoManiac> popey: Got you
<CryptoManiac> Do you have some mainstream apps on alpha or beta?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-15
<cc> can we use wechat on ubuntu phone now?i mean not web
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<popey> Hm. Did we invalidate the credentials for U1 on the devices again? All my devices want me to login today.
<popey> Hm, I sign in and it tells me I need to again.. known bug sil2100 ?
<sil2100> hm, didn't see this yet
<sil2100> rc-proposed?
<popey> yes
<popey> bah, updated to latest daily and reboot and the sign in button is gone again
<popey> :)
<popey> bah, now I get HTTP 401 when updating apps
<popey> getting this on multiple devices on todays image
<popey> E1115 12:35:02.086297  4023 file_download.cpp:527]  Download ID{ 4419b6e2656a4475bcfbee83d4bf5ed9 }  https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/t-mon/swipeout.t-mon/swipeout.t-mon_0.5.4_multi.click ERROR::Network error AuthenticationRequiredError: the remote server requires authentication to serve the content but the credentials provided were not accepted (if any).
<popey> bah!
<popey> yeah, my u1 account has disappeared on the reboot
<popey> re-add it, and it still "Update failed"
<popey> reboot, still broken. Yeah, sil2100 looks like a problem.
<Kiryat8_> Nexus4 Dual Boot bq_aquaris rc update yesterday,ubuntu splash screen starts then phone shuts off because of Unity8 link bug.In Android,UbuntuDualBoot says Ver 65.
<Kiryat8_> Ver 65 has the bug.Is there any hint on when it will be fixed? Can I help in anyway?
<davmor2> Kiryat8_: known bug will be fixed when it is fixed not sure how you can repair it on dual boot I assume you can do it from the android side
<DeadSquirrel01> MDSS_MAX_BW_LIMIT_CAMERA
<Kiryat8_> I get notification in Ubuntu and then update in Android. At least that is how the new rc broke. Guess I should have stayed on stable and not rc. I could always use adb and revert I think.
<Kiryat8_> Just how will I know when another rc is released?
<mr_> any tips for a noob trying to install touch on a nexus 7?
<davmor2> Kiryat8_: talk to sil2100 nicely but on the whole you can probably check http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/rc/bq-aquaris.en/mako/
<Kiryat8_> thanks
<navdeepsingh13>  phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet/ is not working
<navdeepsingh13> any ideas ??
<Arrudagates> Hey i need help
<aiyion> Arrudagates: Most probably. this is exactly what you need:
<aiyion> https://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2009/03/17/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/
<aiyion> well then he doesn't...
<Danuu> hey
<Danuu> root
<Danuu> :root
<DeadSquirrel01> Wat
<taiebot> I have installed to play around the app drawer silo. It's a very interesting concept. Wondering what will happen to the full left swipe why have both the launch panel and this app drawer, why not only have the app drawer? Hopefully design will explain this concept. But for me the left swipe back to the favorite dash should be kept the app drawer should replace the left launcher.
<taiebot> Hey also looking at the ubuntu designer call. Do you have to be in London to participate it's not very clear from the form. https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSek1NDFra6qIhq-uq1MCcrwItBqmLsksMutyQ1N4TjQniE-4Q/viewform
<taiebot> https://twitter.com/ubuntudesigners
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-16
<TheMarius> hey anyone here running ubuntu on surface pro 3 and does it run well (with toutch etc)?
<cc> hello
<cc> can we use sougou at ubuntu phone?
<cc> i search all the information by google,but no answers
<matv1> Sil2100 Canonical Sytem Image for OTA 14 still ´Expected: 2016-11-14´. that could do with an update I think
<matv1> sil2100 if a new realistic date can be set.
<sil2100> matv1: yeah, let me poke Pat about it
<sil2100> Right now we're still struggling as oxide is not releasable
<matv1> yes I know. And on a personal note I would say https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1478319
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1478319 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Wifi doesn't reconnect to AP if it uses the same SSID than another AP" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matv1> could really do with a fix
<matv1> which is also on the OTA 14 list
<matv1> sorry i meant to say #1598584
<matv1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1598584
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1598584 in Canonical System Image "wifi slows to a crawl when bluetooth is enabled" [Critical,In progress]
<ifitaintbroke> Just tried to install ubuntu touch on my oneplus one. all went well until where ubuntu-device-flash says: Rebooting into recovery to flash.
<ifitaintbroke> The device rebooted, but is stuck in the boot logo (where it says powered by android) for like 10 minutes?
<ifitaintbroke> I'm afraid I might have fried my bacon... :-D
<ifitaintbroke> any ideas what I can/should do now?
<mterry> bfiller, heyo -- for bug 1629009 both messaging-app and dialer-app are marked as fix released or fix committed.  But I can't find the branches for them or see them fixed.  Do you know where the MPs are for those fixes so that I can include them in the silo?
<ubot5`> bug 1629009 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "Does not work inside a snap due to hardcoded paths" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629009
<bfiller> mterry, let me check, I know the snaps are in the store
<bfiller> possible the code never got merged
<bfiller> renato__, ^^^^
<bfiller> mterry, actually wanted to ask you about that - I noticed they were preisntalled in the unity8 snap, but shouldn't we be using the snaps instead?
<bfiller> mterry, same with browser
<renato__> mterry, yes there is snap packages for these apps on store. But probably this bug does not appear on desktop, due the lack of modem. But I have plans to test it with boiko helps
<bfiller> renato__, where are the MR's? and did they land in trunk?
<renato__> bfiller, yes they landed already
<renato__> bfiller, but not for this bug specific. Was more related with packaging stuff
<mterry> bfiller: fair question about snaps/debs.  I think we were using debs as bootstrapping.  And I'm leery to remove them until we can install snaps from the store and launch them  :)
<mterry> renato__: yeah then I don't think this bug is fixed
<mterry> Although if the snaps work, maybe it won't matter when we switch to using those...
<mterry> But at least that bugs tracking status should be correct and the two packages should be set off Fix Committed
<mterry> Though I wonder if the snaps do work without such a fix
<bfiller> mterry, I'll fix that and we'll take a look today to see if we can fix the issues with launching as deb
<mterry> bfiller: though I suppose dialer and messenger in particular can be dropped as built-in debs.  Likely uninteresting for most desktop users.  I think they were just added so that we'd have some apps to open
<bfiller> mterry, right, dialer and messaging aren't too interesting on desktop until we add SIP and other messaging (non-sms) support
<mterry> kgunn: any objection to dropping dialer-app and messaging-app from the u8 snap?  seem like uninteresting apps for desktop
<kgunn> mterry: yeah, i think that's fine.... is webbrowser already in ?
<kgunn> if not we should work to add that
<kgunn> bfiller: ^ fyi
<mterry> kgunn: yes and no.  It's normally in, but I think we hit a bug in snapcraft the last silo snap build that excluded it.  Working to reproduce and file if so
<bfiller> kgunn, mterry : once we can launch snaps, the browser is snapped and in the store
<mterry> cool, that would make sense ya
<kgunn> bfiller: nice, so just install from terminal
<mterry> kgunn: I'm guessing we'd want to continue keeping USS and u8 together?  They are tightly coupled
<kgunn> or could install from store scope
<kgunn> mterry: yeah uss should def stay in u8
<bfiller> mterry, yes for sure about USS and u8, was always the plan
<kgunn> imho
<bfiller> +1
<mterry> alright, will just drop the dialer and messenger apps for now
<kgunn> pmcgowan: ^ just fyi
<mterry> and keep an eye on being able to drop the browser
<kgunn> pmcgowan: i guess that's a question, not sure what the expectations are about browser and u8-snap...should it always "be in the u8 snap"
<pmcgowan> kgunn, sounds fine
<kgunn> or ok to remove it, and have user install it
<mterry> heh, looks like we're installing a few apps I didn't realize -- becuase they don't show up in a scope.  Wonder why
<mterry> Contacts and Media
<pmcgowan> kgunn, I would put it in for now?
<pmcgowan> mterry, media probably has a no show in the desktop file, but contacts should show
<mterry> pmcgowan: ack
<mterry> tedg: in the u8 snap, address-book-app doesn't show up in App scopes because its Exec= line is an absolute path.  Is that UAL's fault or the click scope's fault?
<tedg> mterry: I think that's UAL's fault, it should probably prepend the $SNAP in that case...
<tedg> Can't think of a reason you'd want to call a binary outside of your snap
<mterry> tedg: OK.  It does for the icon right?  Makes sense to do so for Exec
<tedg> I think /bin/sh maybe?
<mterry> tedg: yeah /bin/sh is use case
<tedg> It's the only one I can think of though, even stuff like Python would be worst case bind mounted into your snap.
<mterry> tedg: we could also make address-book-app not use absolute path...   But your call
<mterry> tedg: you could check if prepended path is valid, else leave it alone
<tedg> Well, we should probably do both. People are likely to crib from our snaps, but I think that the apps we've got are a good example of bugs we should fix :-)
<tedg> mterry: The problem is that "valid" is so hard in to calculate the mount container that snaps are put into :-/
<tedg> mterry: We'd have to look in their base snap, because it could be different than the "/" for us.
<mterry> tedg: I'm just looking at legacy case
<tedg> mterry: Hmm, I think I might be changing my own mind... we can't have apps with / in their desktop file because there's no way to resolve that.
<tedg> mterry: Ah, I see.
<tedg> mterry: Legacy in the U8 snap.
<mterry> right
<tedg> So really just for system settings long term ;-)
<tedg> Yeah, let's just fix that then. We can detect it easily enough.
<mterry> renato__: you also have address-book-app marked fix released for bug 1629009, but it still has problems looking up Unity.InputInfo due to a non-prefixed UNITY8_QML_PATH
<ubot5`> bug 1629009 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Does not work inside a snap due to hardcoded paths" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629009
<mterry> er, fix committed
<mterry> renato__: also, its desktop file uses an absolute path for its Exec when maybe it shouldn't.  We can work around that in UAL but might be easier to just use "address-book-app" instead of full path
<renato__> mterry, this is how it work in the past. if you have another solution now I can update it
<mterry> renato__: for the desktop file?  I mean my suggestion is just switching "/usr/bin/address-book-app" for "address-book-app"
<mterry> renato__: for UNITY8_QML_PATH, needs actual code patch
<renato__> mterry, ok for dekstop I can update
<renato__> mterry, all ours apps uses full path. because this is the way that was working in the past
<renato__> mterry, and about the icon?
<mterry> renato__: we have code for icon to prefix correctly, I believe
<mterry> just harder to do it for path
<mterry> Exec path
<mterry> When it might be /bin/sh or whatever
<renato__> mterry, our icons uses full path too
<mterry> But I think tedg is working on something there anyway
<mterry> renato__: right.  UAL prefixes $SNAP for you there
<renato__> mterry, do you prefer ted to finish the work. Than we can test? Because this was changed in the past already
<mterry> renato__: most apps I can see (USS, terminal, dialer, messager, etc) use non-absolute Exec paths
<renato__> mterry, I remember that the store reject the app if the path was wrong
<renato__> mterry, ok I will try
<mterry> renato__: so I don't know what the state of art is.  But you can either fix the desktop or not.  Just telling you that it doesn't show up in app scope right now
<mterry> renato__: but having it show up isn't much good if you don't also fix the hardcoded unity8 path
<renato__> mterry, yes probably because something has changed. In the past was working nice
<mterry> renato__: working nice in the unity8 snap?  I'm sure it all works fine in normal contexts (phone, desktop)
<mterry> renato__: but u8 snap is new, I don't think it ever worked well in there
<renato__> mterry, unity debian
<mterry> renato__: right.  That's fine.  I'm not talking about that though.  Specifically the unity8-session snap we've been trying to get working
<mterry> That's what bug 1629009 is about for example
<ubot5`> bug 1629009 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Does not work inside a snap due to hardcoded paths" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629009
<renato__> mterry, ok, we tested this against unity8 debian.
<renato__> mterry, I will update the apps
<renato__> mterry, probably I app that I fixed has hardcoded paths on desktop file
<mterry> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/policykit-unity8/snap-root/+merge/311057
<tedg> mterry: Does that work? Are we putting policykit in the snap itself?
<tedg> mterry: Seems like it'd have to be in core?
<tedg> (or something else non-unity8)
<mterry> tedg: haven't tested end-to-end yet.  Just realized that the snapd login service is policykit-protected.  And u8 needs that package to talk to polkit
<mterry> tedg: there are several other services we rely on that need policykit, we usually just special-cased phablet in Touch
<tedg> mterry: K, thinking that we'll probably need another way to install that conf file.
<tedg> mterry: like it can't live in our snap
<mterry> tedg: that MP is unity8 specific, why wouldn't it live in our snap?
<mterry> tedg: policykit itself, sure, that can be outside
<tedg> mterry: The agent would be in our snap, but the conf file needs to install outside.
<tedg> mterry: To wherever the outside policykit wants them.
<mterry> tedg: which conf file?
<mterry> the one in the MP is for upstart, which is inside the snap
<tedg> mterry: Oh, wait, you're right. Sorry I was confused.
<tedg> mterry: I thought we had to install one in /usr
<tedg> mterry: Makes sense, +1 :-)
<mterry> tedg: any objection to me pushing it through a silo by itself to xenial+zesy?
<tedg> mterry: nope
<mterry> cool thx
<bfiller> mterry, tedg: is it known/expected that I can't run a snap from the terminal in unity8 snap session? I can install the snap but don't see it on the path
<mterry> bfiller: interesting...  I haven't tried that yet, but I would have guessed /snap/bin would be on the path
<tedg> bfiller: in general running from the terminal won't work anyway, you'll need to use ubuntu-app-launch to start apps.
<mterry> tedg: but for non-graphical apps...
<mterry> It does seem like /snap/bin isn't in the PATH.  But should be, I'd wager
<tedg> I guess, but you can't run anything from it anyway.
<tedg> It is the same snap-on-snap problem.
<bfiller> tedg, I guess when we can launch them from scope it won't be an issue
<bfiller> tedg, just trying to figure out a way to test snaps until we fix the launching from scope
<tedg> I think I might have just cracked the nut on that one... so hopefully soon.
<renato__> mterry, about the desktop files. Which one are you using on unity8 snap? That one that is shiped inside of setup/gui/<dekstop> or the one that is installed with the app?
<tedg> Though, honestly, systemd is like being handed a bowl of nuts.
<tedg> renato__: setup/gui/appname.desktop
<bfiller> renato__, are you trying to figure out why the icon is not showing up?
<renato__> bfiller, no I am trying to understand which file mterry asked me to remove the hardcoded paths
<renato__> the file inside setup/gui/ is not hardcoded
<mterry> renato__: I was using the one installed with the app in /usr/share/applications (right now, unity8 snap bundles the address-book-app deb inside of it)
<tedg> Ah, sorry. I was confused on the question. My answer was for other snaps.
<renato__> mterry, sorry I do not understand. Address-book-app that is on store, contains both desktop files
<bfiller> renato__, he's using the deb
<bfiller> from overlay
<mterry> yup
<mterry> not the snap
<tedg> mterry: Okay, rebuilding UAL in the silo. Do you have a snap rebuild planned?
<mterry> tedg: not planned no
<tedg> mterry: K, I'll kick one off once this finishes
<bfiller> mterry, are you seeing address book app show up in scope? (I'm not). Or is that the issue you are trying to get resolved with renato
<mterry> tedg: oh I did want to build online-accounts
<mterry> tedg: but that can happen before or after snap build
<mterry> bfiller: yes.  Additionally, once it does show up, it doesn't display anything due to hardcoded paths to unity8's qml modules
<bfiller> ack
<mterry> Which I don't know how you solve when the app is its own independent snap...
<mterry> But at least in this use case you can solve
<mterry> jdstrand: I'm getting this from media-hub while trying to play a song from the dash in the in-progress unity8 snap: "Error while executing the underlying io_service: apparmor::ubuntu::Context: Invalid profile name snap.unity8-session.unity8-session" -- what would a valid profile name look like?
<jdstrand> mterry: that is a valid profile name for snappy. I suspect that the checks it has need to be adjusted from the click world (<name>_<app>_<version>) to the snap world (snap.<name>.<command>)
<mterry> jdstrand: oh huh it's worse than that -- media-hub has some particular apparmor integration and is expecting unity to represent as "unity8-dash"
<mterry> jdstrand: ok so not anything to do with you, I jumped the gun  :)  thx
<jdstrand> np
<jdstrand> mterry: note that jhodapp_ is aware of some libapparmor changes that could cleanup this code. I don't know the status of that work but before you go and fix it, you might want to sync with him
<mterry> k, though I think this is just internal to media-hub
<jdstrand> mterry: yes, that is what I mean. media-hub can be cleaned up to use the libapparmor more effectively
<jhodapp_> mterry, yeah there's some work to be done there
<mterry> jdstrand: ah got ya
<jdstrand> there were some changes to the libapparmor api that came in after media-hub implemented those checks
<mterry> jhodapp_: is there an existing bug for media-hub?  I'm looking for something to track
<mterry> I can make one
<jhodapp_> mterry, hang on, let me finish the meeting I'm in and I'll search quickly
<mterry> jhodapp_: cool no rush
<jhodapp_> mterry, there might be one but it might not longer describe what you need
<jhodapp_> mterry, ok I think this bug will cover what you're asking for...I was trying to find an email that jdstrand sent me explaining the situation better but can't find it...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1489489
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1489489 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "The org.freedesktop.DBus.GetConnectionAppArmorSecurityContext() method is deprecated" [Medium,In progress]
<tyhicks> jhodapp_: I don't think that's the right bug
<jdstrand> jhodapp_: https://trello.com/c/ftSp1Ogp/649-implement-aa-query-file-fd-to-fix-toctou-issues-with-using-aa-query-file-path
<jhodapp_> jdstrand, thanks! forgot where you had added that info
<mterry> jhodapp_: hmm, I'm not sure if that bug will fix my issue (maybe during the cleanup, the offending code will be removed...)
<mterry> jhodapp_: thanks for pointer
<jhodapp_> mterry, ok if you wouldn't mind filing a new bug referring to that trello card that should work
<mterry> jhodapp_: ok will do.  tomorrow though, gotta sign off soon
<jhodapp_> mterry, same here, cheers
<renato__> mterry, hey I am getting this error while trying to snapcraft unity8: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<renato__> mterry, any I idea what could cause that?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-17
<cc> 17:18:10) cc: hello
<cc> (17:18:21) cc: can we use sougou at ubuntu phone?
<cc> (17:18:46) cc: i search all the information by google,but no answers
<cc> ...
<cc> hello?
<chatter> Allah is doing
<chatter> sun is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> moon is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> stars are not doing Allah is doing
<OerHeks> !ot | chatter
<ubot5`> chatter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cc> ?
<chatter> planets are not doing Allah is doing
<cc> as far as i know,there are two shops that i can download applications,"Open Store"and "Ubuntu shop",is there anyother shop?
<chatter> galaxies are not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> oceans are not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> mountains are not doing Allah is doing
<cc> how to ignore chatter?
<chatter> trees are not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> mom is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> dad is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> boss is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> job is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> dollar is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> degree is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> medicine is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> customers are not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> you can not get a job without the permission of Allah
<chatter> you can not get married without the permission of Allah
<chatter> nobody can get angry at you without the permission of Allah
<chatter> light is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> fan is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> businessess are not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> america is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> fire can not burn without the permission of Allah
<chatter> knife can not cut without the permission of Allah
<chatter> rulers are not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> governments are not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> sleep is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> hunger is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> food does not take away the hunger Allah takes away the hunger
<chatter> water does not take away the thirst Allah takes away the thirst
<chatter> seeing is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> hearing is not doing Allah is doing
<chatter> seasons are not doing Allah is doing
<dobey> sigh this spam crap again
<zzarr> hello! My phone (Meizu MX4) can't find OTA-14, is this a known problem?
<davmor2> zzarr: it isn't released yet
<zzarr> davmor2, okey, I thought it would be released the 14'th
<douch> hello.
<douch> would like to upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 lts to a new version
<davmor2> douch: you want the #ubuntu channel this is specific for the phone/tablet
<zzarr> davmor2, when will OTA 14 be released?
<davmor2> zzarr: when it is ready
<zzarr> davmor2, a wild guess?
<davmor2> zzarr: sometime in the next century, no idea there are issues that need fixing so however long those take
<zzarr> davmor2, okey, thanks
<ogra_> davmor2, did you notice that the pull-to-refresh message in the scopes is dark gray on light grey and really hard to see ?
<ogra_> (looks like some oversight)
<davmor2> ogra_: thought that was deliberate been like that for a while
<ogra_> since the new scopes landed
<zzarr> do anyone know if the bug I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1632715 will be assigned?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1632715 in Canonical System Image "Can't receive MMS messages" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> zzarr: did you turn mms on in cellular → apn settings?
<zzarr> davmor2, yes, I'm able to send mms, but not receive
<mterry> jhodapp: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/media-hub/+bug/1642611
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1642611 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "Won't play music inside unity8 snap because of unknown application ID" [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> mterry, thanks!
<jhodapp> mterry, fyi, music-app had a similar issue and they just patched media-hub to allow it but it needs to be fixed properly
<jhodapp> need to get this exception table outside of the media-hub code
<k_> hi
<k_> just got this error
<k_> bionic/libc/bionic/malloc_debug_common.cpp:191: error: undefined reference to 'dlmalloc_real'
<k_> bionic/libc/bionic/malloc_debug_common.cpp:211: error: undefined reference to 'dlmalloc_real'
<k_> bionic/libc/bionic/malloc_debug_common.cpp:214: error: undefined reference to 'dlfree'
<k_> bionic/libc/bionic/malloc_debug_common.cpp:236: error: undefined reference to 'dlfree'
<k_> bionic/libc/bionic/malloc_debug_common.cpp:240: error: undefined reference to 'dlfree'
<k_> anyone has a idea what I should be looking into
<mterry> renato__, bfiller: so the address-book-app MP is in silo 2129 (but not the snap built by that silo yet), so if you want to play around with it you can build a snap against the silo
<mterry> renato__: seems to launch fine!  but I didn't test all functionality
<bfiller> mterry, yes I'm trying that it does launch. think address-book-service is not running though so can't save any contacts
<bfiller> mterry, also it seems all the other apps (i.e. dialer, messaging, gallery and camera) don't launch because of same error - can't find main qml file
<bfiller> mterry, like "file:///build/dialer-app-fBpxwH/dialer-app-0.1+16.04.20161020/src/qml/dialer-app.qml: File not found"
<mterry> bfiller: yeah that's hardcoded paths.  bug 1629009
<ubot5`> bug 1629009 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Does not work inside a snap due to hardcoded paths" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629009
<mterry> bfiller: address-book-service should be running (it is here for me)
<mterry> Doesn't mean it's working...
<bfiller> mterry, right, that's what I've been tryign to get renato__ to fix :) but he's having issues launching still
<bfiller> not sure why
<bfiller> mterry, doesn't seem the service is running for me let me try again
<mterry> bfiller: though to make address-book-service work, we have to put https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/address-book-service/snap-root/+merge/310599 in the silo
<mterry> reviewing/landing that would be good
<mterry> Plus whatever else it apparently needs to work
<bfiller> mterry, so all the things that are in your silo - are we landing from there or do you want us to land in separate silo?
<mterry> bfiller: we've been landing from separate silos
<mterry> This is just a convenient pooling point to build a snap against
<bfiller> mterry, ok
<bfiller> mterry, fyi we have this silo 2194 with a bunch of fixes for uss, been testing against it, has code for launcher settings as well
<bfiller> not quite ready to land but getting close
<bfiller> renato__, please create a silo (if you haven't) with all the MR's from mterry's silo plus the ones yet to be fixed with hardcoded paths
<mterry> bfiller: ah nice we should pull 2194's MPs into the mega silo too then
<mterry> can do that later today
<bfiller> mterry, yeah
<mterry> bfiller: is mediascanner under your purview?  there's a branch for its paths in the mega silo
<bfiller> mterry, that one is for alecu team
<zeu5> Hi has anyone compiled ubuntu touch for Xiaomi redmi 1s?
<Kiryat8> I ran into another show stopper Nexus4 rc/bq-aquaris.en/mako/ v66. I can accept incoming calls but when I open the phone dialer it crashes after a few seconds so I can not make calls. @sil2100 thanks
<sil2100> Kiryat8: uh
<sil2100> Kiryat8: we noticed issues with emergency calls, didn't know normal calls were effected as well
<sil2100> We're testing a new fix now
<mterry> bfiller: some of your system-settings issues might be because policykit isn't working...  heads up
<daniman> Anyone who can share the default ringtone of bq Aquaris E4.5? i need it so bad
<kostkon> daniman, you could try   sudo apt-get ubuntu-touch-sounds
<daniman> I am an arch user
<daniman> anyother way?
<kostkon> daniman, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-touch-sounds/ubuntu-touch-sounds_15.08.tar.gz
<popey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-touch-sounds/ubuntu-touch-sounds_15.08.tar.gz
<popey> dammit!
<popey> beaten to it by seconds
<kostkon> :)
<daniman> hehe
<daniman> kostkon: i really couldn't find the one i wanted
<daniman> its the one by a guitar
<kostkon> daniman, guitar? hmm no idea
<r2geo> hello, can someone perhaps help me? I am following the steps on this page and run into an error where $phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet   stalls   https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/devices/porting-new-device/
<r2geo> the error I see is   $ phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet
<r2geo> DEBUG:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Creating sync directory /home/ccc/phablet/phablet
<r2geo> INFO:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Changing to workdir /home/ccc/phablet/phablet
<r2geo> INFO:phablet-dev-bootstrap:Initializing repository
<r2geo> ... A new repo command ( 1.23) is available.
<r2geo> ... You should upgrade soon:
<r2geo>     cp /home/ccc/phablet/.repo/repo/repo /usr/bin/repo
<r2geo> error: RPC failed; HTTP 503 curl 22 The requested URL returned error: 503 Service Unavailable
<r2geo> fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<r2geo> ^Caborted by user
<r2geo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<r2geo>   File "/usr/bin/phablet-dev-bootstrap", line 156, in <module>
<r2geo>     main(args)
<r2geo>   File "/usr/bin/phablet-dev-bootstrap", line 149, in main
<r2geo>     sync_repository(args.sources, args.repo_branch, args.jobs, args.reference)
<r2geo>   File "/usr/bin/phablet-dev-bootstrap", line 84, in sync_repository
<r2geo>     subprocess.check_call(init_cmd)
<r2geo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 536, in check_call
<r2geo>     retcode = call(*popenargs, **kwargs)
<r2geo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 523, in call
<r2geo>     return Popen(*popenargs, **kwargs).wait()
<r2geo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 1392, in wait
<r2geo>     pid, sts = _eintr_retry_call(os.waitpid, self.pid, 0)
<r2geo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/subprocess.py", line 476, in _eintr_retry_call
<r2geo>     return func(*args)
<r2geo> KeyboardInterrupt
<dobey> r2geo: pastebin.ubuntu.com in the future please
<dobey> r2geo: if more than a couple lines, paste it on pastebin, then paste the resulting link after you paste in pastebin, to irc, to avoid flooding the channel
<r2geo> dobey: sorry to spam the conversation - link appreciated. The question still remains: is there anyone that can help point me in the right direction?
<r2geo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23492380/
<dobey> sorry i can't help you though. i don't know much about those scripts and not really here. jsut saw the large paste and no response, so trying to help you maybe get some better help. you would be better to ask about porting during normal EU hours on weekdays, too, as most of that knoweldge base lives over there
<r2geo> OK, thanks for your help
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-18
<adr41n> hi folks anyone listening
<cc> hi,does ubuntu phone has "contacts blacklist"?
<cc> there are too many harassing phone number everyday
<Kiryat8> Nexus4 bq-aquaruis rc v68 phone dialr works fine again @sil2100 thanks
<cc> ?
<r2geo> hi, can someone help with the phablet-dev-bootstrap problem? Is there an update available, or ubuntu core? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23492380/
<nexus7> hi
<nexus7> anybody?
<nexus7> I still cant get...where I could download the installation files for Nexus7 2013
<dd_> hi
<mterry> tedg: snap-icon-unbreak isn't in your UAL silo, fyi
<tedg> mterry: yeah, quick branch last night.
<mterry> tedg: in that branch, you might want to use a trailing slash when checking has_prefix?  corner case for sure, but still
<mterry> tedg: I'm excited to try that branch, building new snap locally here
<tedg> mterry: still not happy about it, but not sure we can fix it upstream.
<mterry> Yeah
<mterry> Just gotta make sure there are some well-shared examples that do it right
<mterry> Eventually copy-and-paste behavior will sort it out
<mterry> tedg: why don't we want uss-oa?
<tedg> mterry: jgdx said it wasn't going to work in the near term and asked me to remove it.
<mterry> tedg: well now I wonder what the install-a-snap experience is like
<mterry> If it's still broken, not sure what the benefit of removing the package is
<mterry> seb128: have you tried installing the u8 snap yet?  I haven't run through the instructions with a fresh system in a while, I'm curious if there are any roadbumps
<seb128> mterry, no I didn't yet, got pulled into other things today
<seb128> but I let you know when I do
<mterry> no worries, thanks
<seb128> np!
<mterry> jgdx: why did you want online-accounts removed from the u8 snap?  What would the package installation attempt look like if it were removed?  (it's not removed yet even though we dropped it from manually being seeded, since several other packages depend on it)
<mterry> tedg: so I think we want to push a silo-built snap to the store today.  Is it likely you'll crack snap-launching today or should we just do that now?  I don't think the silo will change much for other big issues today (sound & snap installation)
<tedg> mterry: everytime you build it uploads to the store automatically
<tedg> mterry: running snaps is working for me as of last night
<tedg> mterry: there seems to be some, like chrome, that have an xmir error. Not sure on that one, but don't think it is UAL.
<tedg> mterry: Inkscape works for instance
<mterry> tedg: what is the inkscape snap name?  snap find inkscape returns nothing
<mterry> tedg: everytime we press the "snap" button in the silo, it uploads to the store?
<mterry> that's nice
<mterry> I'm not sure how to see the snap in the edge channel...
<mterry> snap install unity8-session --edge didn't work
<mterry> tedg: running snaps (krita and telegram) didn't work for me today.  I'd like to try inkscape, but can't find it...
<tedg> mterry: you need --devmode for the unity8-session snap. Or just use the unity8-install-snap script.
<tedg> mterry: Inkscape is in the candidate channel
<mterry> tedg: it said it wasn't even found...
<tedg> mterry: yes, it says that 😞
<mterry> ok got inkscape at least
<mterry> guh really?
<tedg> If things aren't on stable you really need an incantation
<mterry> tedg: "snap install unity8-session --devmode --edge" installed version 1 from 'ted'  is that right?  That would be the latest build done from the silo?
<mterry> huh...
<mterry> I removed it
<mterry> and tried that again and I get 197 from edge now
<mterry> But inkscape still doesn't work
<mterry> tedg: still get "Executing XMir on PID: 10351XMir has closed unexpectedly" for inkscape
<tedg> mterry: hmm, log?
<mterry> that's basically it
<mterry> ** (process:10347): DEBUG: XMir Helper being used
<mterry> Executing XMir on PID: 10351XMir has closed unexpectedly
<mterry> ** (process:10348): DEBUG: sql-schema.vala:204: schema_version is 10
<mterry> tedg: ^
<tedg> mterry: do you have dbus-user-session installed?
<mterry> tedg: no
<mterry> tedg: ok with that, inkscape comes up
<mterry> tedg: maybe that should be in our documentation  :)
<mterry> or better yet, a dep of unity8-session-snap
<mterry> tedg: but other snaps don't work.  And no log at all for them
<tedg> mterry: merge request proposed already 😉
<tedg> mterry: logs are all in journald then, not upstart
<mterry> ah right
<mterry> tedg: Nov 18 14:48:39 drumbo xmir-helper[19215]: This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "ubuntumirclient".
<mterry> Nov 18 14:48:39 drumbo xmir-helper[19215]: Available platform plugins are: eglfs, linuxfb, minimal, minimalegl, offscreen, xcb.
<mterry> Nov 18 14:48:39 drumbo xmir-helper[19215]: Reinstalling the application may fix this problem.
<mterry> krita didn't bundle in the mir qt backend I guess?
<mterry> (that log was for krita)
<mterry> But I think we launch it in xmir
<mterry> tedg: your dbus-user-session silo is ready to go
<tedg> Yeah, we do. Wonder if it needs to explicitly set xcb.
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-19
<popey> Elleo: /n
<popey> oops
<popey> Elleo: do you know of an ubuntu-keyboard bug, where if you add a physical keyboard then take it away, the osk won't re-appear? I couldn't find it.
<giosuks> hi
<svarun> hey
<svarun> can USB Gadget ConfigFS be enabled on ubuntu touch
#ubuntu-touch 2016-11-20
<ar_> can i install ubuntu on samsung galaxy tab s
<ar_> exit
<AlexiTails99> hello there
<AlexiTails99> please, i need help
<AlexiTails99> i want to install ubuntu touch on my phone, but the terminal can't found the device
<AlexiTails99> ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu --bootstrap 2016/11/20 21:42:33 Expecting the device to be in the bootloader... waiting 2016/11/20 21:42:34 Device is |AW806| Device AW806 not found on server https://system-image.ubuntu.com channel ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu
<AlexiTails99> here it is
<AlexiTails99> someone can help me??? please
<NotKit> AlexiTails99: what is your device?
<A1Gard> hi
<A1Gard> Anyone online there?
<AlexiTails99> asus zc500tg
<AlexiTails99> zenfone go
<NotKit> no adaptation for your device
<k1l_> AlexiTails99: you need to make a port first. or find someone who makes it.
<AlexiTails99> can you help me'
<AlexiTails99> *?
<k1l_> there is the porting guide linked in the channeltopic. but porting needs some technical knowledge.
<AlexiTails99> for example?
<AlexiTails99> i don't know the procedure.....
<NotKit> being able to compile Android/CyanogenMod from source code and deal with build errors, then knowing how to debug hardware adaptation bits
<AlexiTails99> oh, god, it's hard....
<AlexiTails99> there are possibility in the future to install with no problem ubuntu?
<NotKit> very small actually, only if there is an interested developer with the same phone as you
<AlexiTails99> thanks
<AlexiTails99> really, for the interest an help me :)
<berndhs> hi folks, I'm looking for ubuntu-touch for my Asus TF300T. I read that it is available. Where can I get one?
<genii> berndhs: In the "Seemingly Abandoned Ports" section of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<berndhs> thanks i look there
<berndhs> so if I use that, I'm on my own, with potentially heroic results ?
<genii> berndhs: Basically, yes, it's considered abandoned so it may or may not work, also the developer is likely not around anymore also to consult
<berndhs> all right then, I know what I'm dealing with :)
<Acou_Bass> im sorry if this is a dumb question... but are the OTA's device-specific too? that is, does canonical just push a generic 'ubuntu touch OTA' that all ubuntu touch OS's will pull from, or as an 'abandoned port' will that device not get OTA's?
